# James Cameron's 'Avatar' series



## Ciupy (Jul 3, 2009)

Well,the guy that made *Terminator 1,Terminator 2,The Abyss,Aliens *and *Titanic* has made a new movie,and he swears that this is going to take CG and the crafting of alien worlds in cinema to a new level:



*"Avatar is set hundreds of years in the future on a planet called Pandora, which orbits a gas giant, and is inhabited by the tribal Na'vi, ten foot blue humanoids that are peaceful unless attacked. Humans cannot breathe Pandoran air and are very fragile compared to the ferocious native life who appears to be incredibly evolved from a biological standpoint, so they genetically engineer human/Na'vi hybrids known as Avatars that can be controlled via a mental link. A paralyzed Marine named Jake Sully (Sam Worthington) volunteers to exist as an Avatar on Pandora, falling in love with a Na'vi and becoming caught up in the conflict between her people and the human military that is consuming their world."*

Starring Sam Worthington,Zoë Saldaña,Sigourney Weaver,Michelle Rodriguez,Stephen Lang,Joel David Moore.


It's going to come out on December 18, 2009.

Theatrical trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LQkTQ1foSU[/YOUTUBE]

"Vision" featurette:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geNv6FUK0HU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Making a Scene Featurette:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFbI6p-L04[/YOUTUBE]


Making the Bond Featurette:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5MFMAaXNQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

I keep hearing about how awesome this movie is gonna be, but I haven't seen a trailer or pictures or who's starring in it. D:


----------



## Kameil (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> I keep hearing about how awesome this movie is gonna be, but I haven't seen a trailer or pictures or who's starring in it. D:



Well,the guy that played Marcus in Terminator: Salvation is the main hero,Zoe,the Na'vi chick, was Uhura in Star Trek and Sigourney Weaver..well..ya know..


Also a little image from the movie!


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

Hmmm, sounds alright. I'll have to see the trailer. :ho


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 3, 2009)

Lol how fucked up is it that the font they used for this poster would fit perfectly with the last airbender?


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2009)

And the font they used for The Last Airbender doesn't suit it at all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lol how fucked up is it that the font they used for this poster would fit perfectly with the last airbender?



Jesus, that might be the exact same font.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 3, 2009)

This... might be the best movie of 2009.

DD

I can't wait!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm not expecting much from this storywise, more like eyecandy due to the whole 3D thing.

But cameron also put high hopes and effort into the videogame for this movie, and that's more interesting to me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 14, 2009)

Image of a CGI bioluminescent bug from Pandora posted by WetaStudios..

Holy mother of detail!!!




Completly disgusting detail,but detail nontheless..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

This movie is a lot of hype and no substance so far.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Image of a CGI bioluminescent bug from Pandora posted by WetaStudios..
> 
> Holy mother of detail!!!
> 
> ...



Hair looks real no joke.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Is he directing or producing? Cause I remember seeing a teaser that said M Night Shyamalan is directing. :S


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol common mistake. This is for James Cameron's Avatar which'll be about aliens or some shit along those lines. Completely original. While M Night is directing (Avatar)The Last Airbender based off the nick series Avatar. With the names being so close & all it's easy to get confused.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

This is about a kid that bends air right?


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 15, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Image of a CGI bioluminescent bug from Pandora posted by WetaStudios..
> 
> Holy mother of detail!!!
> 
> ...



Guhhhhh, that's creepy.  But amazing at the same time.



CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie is a lot of hype and no substance so far.



As are most movies.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 15, 2009)

This movie is gonna change the industry.

Not even hype, critics and early viewers have all confirmed it. No movie before has had CGI like this.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 15, 2009)

kumabear said:


> This movie is gonna change the industry.
> 
> Not even hype, critics and early viewers have all confirmed it. No movie before has had CGI like this.



Well,yes.

Everybody that saw the footage was convinced that this is indeed something special.

But I wouldn't be nearly as excited as I am for this movie if this wasn't made by James Cameron.

The guy said that he waited for a long time to tell this story,which he considers to be his "soul" project.

He actually waited 15 years and developed the CGI to make an alien world belieavable.


I can't wait for the trailer!!!


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't think it will change the industry. Hell I don't even think it'll beat TDK in the box office. Ill definitely see it once I get a taste of what it is though.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 15, 2009)

I heard that 24 minutes of footage  was screened at CinemaExpo International in Amsterdam. It seems to have been recieved pretty well. I would still like to see a decent trailer for it. I'll probably go see it when it is out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2009)

^Of course it won't. 2 big reasons. 
1. It's not Batman. No superhero background to back it up with mass fans. 

2. No heath ledger death = Auto less sales. 

Despite that dark knight didn't change shit either. So movie doesn't have to change anything to make it an amazing movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't forget that this movie is from the dude who also made Titanic,the greatest blockbuster of all times.

I too doubt that it will surpass TDK but still..

Wonders can happen..


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2009)

James fucking Cameron is making this movie, not to mention he claims to have spent 10 years on the movie so Im pretty sure this is gonna be one motherfucking epic movie.

It could be easily as big as TDk but it ain't gonna be another Titanic, no fangirls here just fanboys.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2009)

how does this jive with shayamalans avatar?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 15, 2009)

Hearing lots about this the past couple of months, sounds good so far but I want to see a trailer.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

who gives a shit if its box office sales are good. as long as the movie is good it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Just _had_ to name this avatar


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

^I know, wtf James Cameron?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 16, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> This is about a kid that bends air right?



Damn right it is.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like a good movie. hope it wont disapoint


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jul 20, 2009)

I heard that it's been in production for quite a while.

I can only expect...well...a lot from it.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 22, 2009)

*'Stugg' creature bust from WETA.*

The first bust of a few to be shown off around Comic-Con.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 22, 2009)

This movie stole A:TLA's name.  For that I will boycott it. .

(It's not like I would have gone to see the movie in the first place, though)


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, James Cameron trademarked the name over a decade ago. The Last Airbender Movie had to change it's title precisely because this project is older.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

^Yup,Cameron started thinking and trademarked the name "Avatar" in 1997.

That's how long he took to complete this project.

And it's now only 2 hours or so until the ComicCon unveiling of Avatar shall begin!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 23, 2009)

Jello Biafra said:


> Actually, James Cameron trademarked the name over a decade ago. The Last Airbender Movie had to change it's title precisely because this project is older.



He actually trademarked it then?  Well, it's his own damn fault if he didn't actually use the word now.

A:TLA was conceived of by Mike Dimartino and Bryan Konietzco some 7 years before they made the show, IIRC.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 23, 2009)

So the Avatar ComicCon panel has ended,reactions are starting to come soon and they are good indeed.


No pictures yet..or footage..


But we have a date for the trailer and 15 minutes of footage shown in IMAX theatres around the world!

It's on Avatar Day,as James Cameron put it..

It's on 21 August!


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 24, 2009)

so...any footage leak online yet?


----------



## Chee (Aug 11, 2009)

Eh', I'm not on the bandwagon yet. Not till I see the trailer. I don't get all the hype right now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a feeling this summer will be like the summer of 99 with a relatively new director blowing out an old school super star. District 9 will be 'The Matrix' to Avatar's 'The Phantom Menace'. I'm still anticipating Avatar though.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm, looks interesting based off the poster/summary alone. I'm not much of a movie person myself, but I might have to see this one.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 12, 2009)

I wish they had a trailer already... I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 12, 2009)

On 21 August we shall have a trailer people.

And I fully trust James Cameron.

If it's even one person that could pull this off,it's him!




Also,District 9 fucking rocks!


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 12, 2009)

Avatar won't be this years Phantom menace whatsoever, because Terminator 4 and Transformers 2 have already been released.


----------



## narutosushi (Aug 12, 2009)

they say the technology for making the movie is really advanced and the director had to wait for years till it came advanced enough


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 12, 2009)

Just wish he'd start on his Battle Angle Alita project...


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Avatar won't be this years Phantom menace whatsoever, because Terminator 4 and Transformers 2 have already been released.



Everyone knew those movies were going to be whack.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 13, 2009)

hope this movie turns out good... gonna look forward to it...


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaand...WE HAVE THE FIRST OFFICIAL PICTURE OF JAKE AND HIS SLEEPING AVATAR!!!


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm...looks cool.


----------



## Calm (Aug 14, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lol common mistake. This is for James Cameron's Avatar which'll be about aliens or some shit along those lines. Completely original. While M Night is directing (Avatar)The Last Airbender based off the nick series Avatar. With the names being so close & all it's easy to get confused.



True, however both Last Airbender movie and Avatar will be kickass movies


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 14, 2009)

i got an email from amc theatres about a special screening for avatar scenes.  i might go and tell u all about it .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm being told this entire image is CGI.

... *drools*


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 14, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I'm being told this entire image is CGI.
> 
> ... *drools*



Oh god... I thought Worthington was a real image.

Fuck, amazing... fuck.


----------



## Chee (Aug 14, 2009)

No. It's 60% CGI and 40% live action.

Or do you mean just that picture alone?


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Aug 15, 2009)

Clearly just this picture alone, so far anyway.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> No. It's 60% CGI and 40% live action.
> 
> Or do you mean just that picture alone?



Well, it's being done like Beowulf... so my guess is 100%.


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

I read that this film is 60% CGI and 40% liveaction. I don't think its totally done by motion-capture like Beowulf.



			
				IMDb said:
			
		

> The movie is 40% live action and 60% photo-realistic CGI. A lot of motion capture technology was used for the CGI scenes.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> I read that this film is 60% CGI and 40% liveaction. I don't think its totally done by motion-capture like Beowulf.



Awww man.  Oh well, it's still going to look incredible!


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

That picture isn't 100% CGI. Sam is real, the avatar in the fishtank isn't.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> That picture isn't 100% CGI. Sam is real, the avatar in the fishtank isn't.



Yeah... I got that.


----------



## Chee (Aug 15, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Yeah... I got that.



lol, didn't mean that for you. Just saying that to clarify to everyone else.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, didn't mean that for you. Just saying that to clarify to everyone else.



Everything except Worthington is CGI,including the tank.

There were no practical effects used in this movie,only CGI.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 17, 2009)

A quick correction that is not Jake's Avatar,it's Norm's Avatar.

Jake is looking at his Avatar which is out of the picture.


Also..

A look at how truly detailed an Avatar really is:





Unreal..


----------



## Chee (Aug 17, 2009)

I got seating for the special 16 minute preview!!!!!


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I got seating for the special 16 minute preview!!!!!



Lucky!!!

And that's eye is... beautiful!


----------



## Chee (Aug 17, 2009)

I dunno where you live but they may still have free tickets in your area. Check avatarmovie.com


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I dunno where you live but they may still have free tickets in your area. Check avatarmovie.com



I don't live near an IMAX... I know that much.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I don't live near an IMAX... I know that much.



Aw, that sucks.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Aw, that sucks.



Well, I live two hours away from, like, four different locations.  Two in Florida and two in Georgia.

Buuuuuuut I'm out of money and I can wait for the trailer, then the four months for the movie itself.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Well, I live two hours away from, like, four different locations.  Two in Florida and two in Georgia.
> 
> Buuuuuuut I'm out of money and I can wait for the trailer, then the four months for the movie itself.



Yea, no use going all that way for a 16 minute preview.

Oh and the tickets were free if that's why you said you're out of money.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 18, 2009)

The Avatar website crashed for a few hours because of so many people trying to get tickets.

When the movie actually comes out, I'm getting my tickets as early as possible.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

Yea, I had my brother on the site (e-camping out lol) and he couldn't get the tickets until 3:00 pm.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2009)

Finally Avatar leaked trailer!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYBRFJ9RArc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ecinematical%2Ecom%2F2009%2F08%2F18%2Fcheck%2Dout%2Dthe%2Dunreleased%2Davatar%2Dtrailer%2F&feature=player_embedded#t=88[/YOUTUBE]

So about it..



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Finally Avatar leaked trailer!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYBRFJ9RArc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Ecinematical%2Ecom%2F2009%2F08%2F18%2Fcheck%2Dout%2Dthe%2Dunreleased%2Davatar%2Dtrailer%2F&feature=player_embedded#t=88[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



l
o
l

You bastard.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, I was going to say that text flying at your face isn't exactly a great trailer until the poorly drawn blue dude popped up. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2009)

A friend of mine just showed me that trailer... fun fun


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 19, 2009)

Truly looks revolutionary.

Special place in hell for people like you


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 19, 2009)

18 hours until the trailer premieres.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

I gave away my extra tickets on craigslist.com and I forgot to specify that it was James Cameron's Avatar and not the Last Airbender and I got like 45 responses wanting the ticket for the movie adaptation.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> l
> o
> l
> 
> You bastard.



I am sorry..I was weak..

But hey..only a couple of hours left untill the real trailer hits!



I've waited four years for this..


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 20, 2009)

Avatar Trailer!!!!

AVATAR TRAILERRR!!!h


The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)


----------



## Corran (Aug 20, 2009)

After all the hype I am....underwhelmed 

Blue people look like CG blue people. Maybe the 3D makes a difference but people have been hyping this way too much it seems.

PS mechs look generic and boring as hell.


----------



## Dabura (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not impressed either. But I the CGI is not the problem, it is the stupid, unbelievable alien designs. The eyes give it away and make it look like a disney flick.

When you pause the trailer, you will find some realistic shots though.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dabura said:


> I am not impressed either. But I the CGI is not the problem, it is the stupid, unbelievable alien designs. The eyes give it away and make it look like a disney flick.
> 
> When you pause the trailer, you will find some realistic shots though.



The aliens are meant to look alien..their eyes are 4 times the volume of human ones..

I think people were expecting something more..human..


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 20, 2009)

I was expecting something more...alienish,  but I am happy with what I got.
Trailer delivered for me.


----------



## Hidan (Aug 20, 2009)

Pretty Fucking realistic in my opinion..


----------



## Cel (Aug 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> After all the hype I am....underwhelmed
> 
> Blue people look like CG blue people. Maybe the 3D makes a difference but people have been hyping this way too much it seems.
> 
> PS mechs look generic and boring as hell.



Or you were expecting a movie that looks like an anime.  The mechs won't look genetic to the 99% of the world that does not watch anime mechas..

PS:. Does anyone else think the tatoo on the blue people's forehead kinda looks like a Geass symbol? lol


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks great, I can't wait.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks interesting but a tad too much cgi don't you think? Looks like something Dreamworks would make. The alien designs do look strange since they're dressed like red indians.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 20, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> Looks interesting but a tad too much cgi don't you think? Looks like *something Dreamworks would make*. The alien designs do look strange since they're dressed like red indians.



Dreamworks does some classy shit, don't be fooled by all the animated movies and Transformers.

God, that was awesome.  All the haters can eat shit and die.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> After all the hype I am....underwhelmed
> 
> Blue people look like CG blue people. Maybe the 3D makes a difference but people have been hyping this way too much it seems.
> 
> PS mechs look generic and boring as hell.



Agreed it looks cool and all but it's not as mindblowing as i expected but maby the movie wil surprise me


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 20, 2009)

Corran said:


> After all the hype I am....underwhelmed
> 
> Blue people look like CG blue people. Maybe the 3D makes a difference but people have been hyping this way too much it seems.



You have to look at the tiniest of details.  That's when you get something out of it.


Look at the wrinkles in that foot.  I've never seen CGI (that was worked into a live-action movie) do that.


The subtle light hitting the shoulder is so perfect.


Do I really have to say anything more?


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 20, 2009)

I actually liked the trailer ! And the CGI stuff doesn't bother me. It's just a ride, enjoy it. 

Only stuff I'm not sure about is the "OMG ! Technological humans are assholes to aliens !!" though... It seems generic... It's not the first movie about guys "going native"


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 20, 2009)

Is it wrong that I thought that the Na'vi chick is really,really hot?


----------



## Chee (Aug 20, 2009)

Trailer looked amazing. I can't wait till tomorrow so I can see those 16 minutes.



Ciupy said:


> Is it wrong that I thought that the Na'vi chick is really,really hot?



Because she's CGI or becauses she's alien?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> You have to look at the tiniest of details.  That's when you get something out of it.
> 
> 
> Look at the wrinkles in that foot.  I've never seen CGI (that was worked into a live-action movie) do that.
> ...


Damn man that foot is the realist CGI I've ever seen.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Is it wrong that I thought that the Na'vi chick is really,really hot?



Interspecies, so yeah.  It is wrong.  And I'm going to make you feel like a lesser person for it.  Then I'll make a movie out of it, but instead your character will be portrayed by an alien who is marooned on earth.


----------



## Corran (Aug 20, 2009)

Cel said:


> Or you were expecting a movie that looks like an anime.  The mechs won't look genetic to the 99% of the world that does not watch anime mechas..



They reminded me of the mechs from The Matrix  they don't look exactly the same but just their layout and the way they work remind me of them.
Mecha can be unique and not just to anime. The recent District 9 is an example of a mech that looks and works really well in the environment it was in.

My problem wasn't with the detail on the Blue People but more so it looked kinda cartoonish when it was just Blue People. It is amazingly detailed I admit. I love the environments though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is my view of James Cameron: His films PWN anything running at the Theater once its released so rest assured AVATAR will be THE DARK HORSE
THAT COULD.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 21, 2009)

Not so impressed by the trailer. I think it will be just one of those movies you would have too see in 3-D to appreciate.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's what Cameron is doing... he's making 3D more than just a gimmick used in kids' movies.  He's making it into an actual film tool... a new way to view a feature and take it in with a completely different appreciation for what films can do.


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Seeing the 16 minute preview today, I'll share my thoughts once I see it.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Seeing the 16 minute preview today, I'll share my thoughts once I see it.



Please do so Chee,I heard that in 3D on a big screen it really is something else..


----------



## Slice (Aug 21, 2009)

I was underwhelmed by the trailer, but i'm still going to see it.

I think it will be a good movie but not revolutionary or "eyeball fucking" like some of the fans are screaming all over the internet for months


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 21, 2009)

This movie is going to be fucking Epic.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 21, 2009)

This cannot be the future of movies, I despise too much use of cgi


----------



## Cero (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw the HD Trailer just now. Blue cat people and robots? This is gonna be interesting


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 21, 2009)

Well..this was fast..


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

lol, Smurfs need someone else beside Smurfette all the time.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 21, 2009)

Is this movie just CGI porn or is there another reason why everyone is blowing their load over this movie?


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Is this movie just CGI porn or is there another reason why everyone is blowing their load over this movie?



CGI porn....and its James Cameron who has had a decent amount of good movies so this one should at least be decent.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 21, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> This cannot be the future of movies, I despise too much use of cgi



Well, it's a movie based on a fictional alien species on an alien planet.  There kind of has to be a lot of CGI.

Films will continue to be made with different tools... CGI is just the favored one with sci-fi, fantasy, etc...  That's just the way it is.

First we had puppets, then we had animatronics, and now we have CGI.


----------



## Cero (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it looks spectacular, in fact it looks like if they were just filming something normally and not adding a bunch of effects, it looks that realistic.

Also i haven't seen excellence post in a billion years


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw the 16 minute preview (and it felt really short! D: )


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first scene they showed was the introduction of Jake Sully and his fellow military men.
Second is a excerpt of when he goes into the avatar body.
Third clip was where they were confronted by the Pandoran beasts.
Fourth clip is the introduction of that female alien character you see in the trailer. Absolutely gorgeous scene by the way.
And fifth one was where Jake claims a flying beast.
Then they showed the end part of the teaser trailer.




Overall, it was amazing. It looks very realistic and is superb in 3D.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

So it has to be in 3D to be appreciated  Just as i thought 

Interesting


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, and see it in IMAX. Totally worth it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Good thing IMAX is only 15 minutes away


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup. 

You weren't able to get tickets?


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

No  Thought the brits wont know much about this movie, Was wrong


----------



## Chee (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, you live in Britain. 

Yea, sucks it was only here in US.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

Just gonna have to wait it out 

Watched the trailer as soon as it came out though


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Nothing was really revealed through the scenes, it was really beautiful though. I really love the scene where everything is dark but all the plants and aliens kinda glow. PUUUURDEY.

It was very realistic too. The littlest eye twitch and wrinkles around the mouth when they smile. It's near perfect CGI. I don't understand why people are bitching. It's superb!


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

People are bitching because it wasn't in HD i watched the trailer in HD myself  

And i saw that part where spiders? start glowing


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice avatar.

I think I watched it in HD too. I wasn't able to click the button on the HD option in Apple Trailer so I just copied the link that showed up at the bottom of the internet page....I think that was HD. Looked like HD.

Yea. Once I saw all that glowing scenery I was like:


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Just came from watching the Dark Knight and thank you, In HD its simply beautiful

This movie will be fully appreciated in IMAX because the imagery is amazing just came from watching the trailer again and yeah its amazing. The greenery and the blue people are breathtaking.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, and see it in IMAX. Totally worth it.



Damn, when it comes out, the closest IMAX is a few hours away.


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

You must check out Christopher Nolan's new project then. ^_^

I love the blue people's skin pattern. I WISH I WAS ONE OF THEM. In a way they are really pretty and handsome.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Cant find trailer 

I find that female attractive myself  no lie


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

Darn WB won't release it till Monday. But I saw a leaked trailer while it was on youtube (they took it down) and it looks AMAZING.

I find that male pretty attractive. No lie.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

Monday is fine i will wait :c Nolan i trust will always put out quality


Nahh!!!  The female stomps, Didn't you see those big yellow eyes and those lips


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

It's a 60 second teaser but WHOA amazing. I saw it with low shutterspeed and horrible quality due to shakey cam, but I still got spazzes

I dunno, how the male's muscles are pretty _GROWL_. :3


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

No i really cant wait for Monday dont wanna watch horrible quality  HD trailer FTW  

Dont let me start on the bewbs


----------



## Chee (Aug 22, 2009)

It's coming at 9AM, Monday, on Yahoo! movies. 

*MUSCCCLEZ.*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 22, 2009)

well i know people on here wont like this comment, but this movie looks terrible, i just saw the preview and was like yoou gotta be kidding me, 10 years of hype and you get extremely queer looking barney wannabe things , not to mention the story itself based on the preview is just similar to too many other sci fi movies; wow just wow is all i gotta say on this one - i will probably just rewatch Dragonball Evolution rather than see this once


----------



## Cel (Aug 22, 2009)

It's fine that you don't like the movie Kira, but it's a little bit ignorant to say that the movie is as bad as DBE.  Cameron has never made a bad movie, and he won't start now.  Sure, it might not live up to the hype, but it will still be a pretty decent movie.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 22, 2009)

Just saw the trailer, and I have to say, this is the first time I've been _really_ excited for a movie in an incredibly long time. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

> i will probably just rewatch Dragonball Evolution rather than see this once



Thats just retarded.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well i know people on here wont like this comment, but this movie looks terrible, i just saw the preview and was like yoou gotta be kidding me, 10 years of hype and you get extremely queer looking barney wannabe things , not to mention the story itself based on the preview is just similar to too many other sci fi movies; wow just wow is all i gotta say on this one - i will probably just rewatch Dragonball Evolution rather than see this once



I call troll on this post.  I'm not calling you a troll, but this is a troll post.  You're just trying to rile people up.

Seriously though... trailers rarely do the movie justice.

I'll admit that the story does look a little tired, but when you see it the way it's meant to be seen, you'll blow a load.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2009)

Obvious trolling.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

What a troll


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds like this could work out, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 23, 2009)

Ferngully in space with mechs and big guns.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Ferngully in space with mechs and big guns.



That's good, am I right?

Yes... I think the rest of the community will agree with me.


----------



## MacGyver (Aug 24, 2009)

*AVATAR - is it revolucionary?*

james cameron's (the creator of titanic) new movie AVATAR
im so hype for this movie, this is as some one commented on youtube "new & different"

At $450 million its the most expensive movie ever 
14 years in the making and four years of actual production work

In Cinemas Worldwide December

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXF2nH4Z9sc[/YOUTUBE] 

Discuss.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

Most expensive movie ever? And they couldn't afford better-looking aliens?


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Most expensive movie ever? And they couldn't afford better-looking aliens?



lol

I think it's a little overhyped to be honest. But it does look good (though admittedly the plot seems like it's been done before), actually it looks very good. I can't wait to see this in theaters, or IMAX if I can...in 3D!!!!!

Sadly I once got this confused with M. Night Shamalamadingdong's next (sure to fail) film.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

The effects look good
The battles look good

But damn those aliens 
I can't get over the fact how crappy they look
It's not even an "awesome independence day ugly aliens" or a "mars attacks funny aliens", they look like from some kids cartoon series


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> The effects look good
> The battles look good
> 
> But damn those aliens
> ...



Actually..they look fucking awesome once you see them move and interact with their world on a huge screen in 3D!


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

450 million? REALLY? I think he'll have a hard time getting that money back.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> 450 million? REALLY? I think he'll have a hard time getting that money back.



It's not 450 million.

Whoever spread that rumour must be retarted.

But it is still pretty damn expensive,something around 270 million..


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, okay. I was going to say, even in worldwide box office it might not reach that.

And Martial was complaining about Inception was rumored for 200 million and even that would have a hard time.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, okay. I was going to say, even in worldwide box office it might not reach that.
> 
> And Martial was complaining about Inception was rumored for 200 million and even that would have a hard time.



I agree..it's going to frankly take a miracle for this movie to succeed since I don't think that it really has a mainstream appeal..

But still..it is James Cameron we are talking about here..


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, but reception of the film is either good or bad. It's like 50/50.

I think it looks good, and I don't understand why people complain about it. It looks realistic to me.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, but reception of the film is either good or bad. It's like 50/50.
> 
> I think it looks good, and I don't understand why people complain about it. It looks realistic to me.



Yes but it's because you are one of the few people who saw it on a theatre screen in 3D..you know how amazing and how detailed this actually is.

On a small screen it looks like a cartoon partly due to the fact that in the trailer they didn't show characters interacting (which is its strong point) and partly because Pandora is not grey and dirty..it's colourful and lighted very well by the Sun..


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yea, 3D on the IMAX screen is gorgeous. A was quite blown away at the glow in the dark scene (you can see some of that in the trailer were the spiders surround Jake).


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2009)

So you can probably guess most people who say it didn't look good watched it illegally on some small screen


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 24, 2009)

Zaru said:


> So you can probably guess most people who say it didn't look good watched it illegally on some small screen



..not really..

All the first reactions were based on the trailer (oh..whoever cut the stupid trailer should be fired..he did a piss poor job at marketing this movie..) and the trailer sucks,blows chunks e.t.c. I admit it..

But the actual movie looks two or three steps better than anything that has come before it.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 24, 2009)

After doing a lot of thinking, I don't like the aliens much either.  I expected them to be more... crude.  They're almost too human.

Chee, what is the picture in your sig from?  It looks like Leo and Ellen Page.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> After doing a lot of thinking, I don't like the aliens much either.  I expected them to be more... crude.  They're almost too human.
> 
> Chee, what is the picture in your sig from?  It looks like Leo and Ellen Page.



It's a picture from the Paris shoot for the movie Inception.


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, that's an amazing cast!  And an amazing trailer to boot.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea, looks pretty good. Hallway fight is insane.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2009)

Avatar leaked 2 minutes:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5LyXiFUSbI[/YOUTUBE]



Watch it now before it's deleted!




God..I loved Jake's little laugh after he accidentaly tipped over that table with his tail..


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Avatar leaked 2 minutes



I'm really glad I caught that.  It's a little weird with the 3D colors mixed in, but still cool.  Damn, I hope this movie does well.  It deserves to.


----------



## Cel (Aug 25, 2009)

Despite what most science fiction movies have led you to believe, aliens don't HAVE to be crude.  Most of people bitching about the alien design are doing so because they look nothing like the aliens on star trek, aliens, and etc.  The blue people from avatar look like humans because, well, they are supposed to... The Na'vi are a humanoid species from a distant planet.  They are the reason why humans are interested in Pandora on the first place.  Why would humans want to invade a planet full of crude and barbaric aliens?  At least the humanoid species is similar to the humans and can provide them with necessary resources that will improve their survival.


----------



## BeyonderZ (Aug 25, 2009)

Consider the fact that James Cameron is the most unoriginal director/producer and steals the majority of his hits from foreign films/shows (and yes Anime) this will be garbage I'm sure.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

That video looks way better in 3d.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

So...even if as said above people who have seen it watched it in a not so trust worthy quality way does this movie really takes the Sci-Fi CGI and so on into a new level?!
I mean...the movie is made around those new capabilities or does it also have a good and interesting plot that supports it into being something awesome?!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 25, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> So...even if as said above people who have seen it watched it in a not so trust worthy quality way does this movie really takes the Sci-Fi CGI and so on into a new level?!
> I mean...the movie is made around those new capabilities or does it also have a good and interesting plot that supports it into being something awesome?!
> 
> Sayonara
> NK



It's James Cameron we are talking about here.

Remember the plot of the Terminator movies?

Bad robot comes from the future to kill human so that the machines win?

It's not much on its own but..

It's not just the story,but how he tells it and how immersed you are into the world he created.

He is a master at that and I don't have a shred of a doubt that this will be the same.

It's going to be awesome.



What I don't really think it will do is make all of the money back as easily.


I do not think that most people are ready to see a love story between two alien blue creatures on a distant tropical world which is engulfed in the flames of war created by us humans..

We shall see how succesful this shall be at the boxoffice..


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 25, 2009)

BeyonderZ said:


> Consider the fact that James Cameron is the most unoriginal director/producer and steals the majority of his hits from foreign films/shows (and yes Anime) this will be garbage I'm sure.



I don't trust someone with as much neg rep as you.

Stealing is a pretty harsh accusation.  Stealing would imply that he took plots from other films/series without asking permission.  Copyright infringement.  Jail time.  Has James Cameron ever been to jail?

Not to my knowledge.  So kick yourself in the ass for saying something so stupid.


----------



## Chee (Aug 25, 2009)

BeyonderZ said:


> Consider the fact that James Cameron is the most unoriginal director/producer and steals the majority of his hits from foreign films/shows (and yes Anime) this will be garbage I'm sure.





Negged.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2009)

> Fathom Studios is considering filing a lawsuit against the makers of Avatar for similarities to its film Delgo.
> 
> The trailer for the highly-anticipated 3D science fiction movie was released on the internet earlier this week.
> 
> ...



Lol, James Cameron will lay a smackdown on these guys.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 26, 2009)

character design is pure shit and the plot is generic as hell 

3d tech will hopefully make up for that


----------



## olaf (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw news saying "trailer of avatar doesn't give away even a shred of the plot

then I saw the trailer and wanted to strangle those guys

but it looks like something worth watching in cinema, and it seems that it Camerons goal


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 26, 2009)

Wooow, it look awesome!!


----------



## Chee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Lol, James Cameron will lay a smackdown on these guys.



"Hey guys! Our movie, Delgo, flopped HORRIBLY. Let's all sue FOX, a much larger company than us, so we can waste even more money on lawyers and legal fees."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 28, 2009)

Cel said:


> Despite what most science fiction movies have led you to believe, aliens don't HAVE to be crude.  Most of people bitching about the alien design are doing so because they look nothing like the aliens on star trek, aliens, and etc.  The blue people from avatar look like humans because, well, they are supposed to... The Na'vi are a humanoid species from a distant planet.  They are the reason why humans are interested in Pandora on the first place.  Why would humans want to invade a planet full of crude and barbaric aliens?  At least the humanoid species is similar to the humans and can provide them with necessary resources that will improve their survival.



come again now, have you seen star trek, the aliens there are even more humanoid than in avatar, thats not the reason people are bitching ; they are bitching because they look like 7 foot tall blue F****** (got to be a little decent here)

but whether the movie is good or bad aside, do you really need to buy tickets 4 months in advanced, not even for the most sold out movie ever did i have trouble getting a ticket either the day it came out or the next day - the loan exception is limited releases that last only a week or two

btw im not a fan of battle angel ailta either, so im not looking forward to either of camerons two projects, now if True Lies 2 surfaces or if he does Terminator 5, now we are talking


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like another movie where the military is horribly incompetent.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 4, 2009)

They get their inspiration from America's own, of course


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2009)

Those who say that the CG in this is bad are freaking morons.

The may hate the design of the Na'vi,but not the CGI.

I mean,just look at this new picture..




Simply incredible!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 5, 2009)

movie looks to predictable


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2009)

Al-Yasa said:


> movie looks to predictable



So did the story in Terminator 1 and Terminator 2.

That didn't stop them from being fucking awesome!

It is not just what story you tell,but also how you tell it.

And James Cameron tells it pretty good!


----------



## excellence153 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It is not just what story you tell,but also how you tell it.



Good fucking point!  I agree times A BILLION!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 23, 2009)

The Avatar theatrical trailer is here (the cam version):


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a47YvdYYYLQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Jesus Christ..wow..


Outstanding!


Edit:And it was taken down by Fox..


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> The Avatar theatrical trailer is here (the cam version):
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a47YvdYYYLQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



And apparently they put it back up.  Hahaha.

LOL @ James Cameron's resume thrown into the trailer.

But damn, I can't wait!


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice trailer. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 23, 2009)

New trailer just got me more hyped. How can anyone say this amazing looking movie looks bad?


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

Not that impressed.


----------



## illusion (Oct 24, 2009)

This movie looks sick and for the idiots complaining about what the aliens look like, please, shut the hell up. What did you expect them to look like? Elves from the LOTR?


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 29, 2009)

Trailer in (not cam) higher quality - 

I'll be completely honest with you guys.  I want to see this movie for one reason and one reason only - the CGI.  The acting is shit and the story doesn't look too good either.  And this is coming from a film student.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to agree with excellence. When I saw the 16 minute preview...the acting wasn't all that hot.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> I have to agree with excellence. When I saw the 16 minute preview...the acting wasn't all that hot.



Sigourney Weaver is just fine, and Sam Worthington was the best actor in Terminator Salvation (which isn't saying much), but Michelle Rodriguez?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2009)

Acting looks ok, like terminator though who cares, let's see the awesome action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks alright but I was never expecting some epic movie out of this or anything.


----------



## Chee (Oct 29, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Sigourney Weaver is just fine, and Sam Worthington was the best actor in Terminator Salvation (which isn't saying much), but Michelle Rodriguez?



Its more of the other actors that are bland.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 29, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Acting looks ok, like terminator though who cares, let's see the awesome action.



I think we've had enough action since Transformers 2.  I was hoping for something with more depth... especially from the guy who made the highest grossing film to date.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 30, 2009)

And we now see the Avatar "Vision" featurette:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geNv6FUK0HU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Don't care what anybody says,this film will be incredible fun in the worst case and a masterpiece in the good case..

But you have to give credit to the man's vision at least..


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 30, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> And we now see the Avatar "Vision" featurette:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geNv6FUK0HU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I'm thinking incredible fun to watch, but a masterpiece is a stretch.  Masterpieces don't come along that often.


----------



## iander (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree.  I find many of Cameron's movies to be highly enjoyable to watch over and over.  Aliens and Term 2 are some of my favorites but the reason they are held back is because of the lack of depth.  

This seems to me quite similar to Star Wars.  I doubt it will gather the same cult status and fan base but the idea is the same.  Cameron has the vision of a really incredible world and what will make the movie enjoyable are the different characters and that world brought to life on screen.  Same with SW, it didnt have stellar acting or a great plot, it has great characters and a cool universe to explore.   

Also, I'm not a big fan of CGI at all so for a movie to make even me gasp at how incredible it looks is definitely something.


----------



## Mojim (Oct 31, 2009)

I guess I'm pretty excited about this movie mainly due to its gorgeous CGI!! 

As for the story, I'm still skeptical about it


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 31, 2009)

iander said:


> I agree.  I find many of Cameron's movies to be highly enjoyable to watch over and over.  Aliens and Term 2 are some of my favorites but the reason they are held back is because of the lack of depth.
> 
> This seems to me quite similar to Star Wars.  I doubt it will gather the same cult status and fan base but the idea is the same.  Cameron has the vision of a really incredible world and what will make the movie enjoyable are the different characters and that world brought to life on screen.  Same with SW, it didnt have stellar acting or a great plot, it has great characters and a cool universe to explore.
> 
> Also, I'm not a big fan of CGI at all so for a movie to make even me gasp at how incredible it looks is definitely something.



Cameron wants to make this into a franchise.  Television, video games, toys, and of course, more movies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm not expecting the movie to be great. Sure the trailer looks epic, but I've seen trailors to movies that had even more promising effects and concepts that just fell flat.

If he's trying to make it into a franchise, then the world will at least be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2009)

The Lovely Bones comes out in the same month and looks better.  I might pass.

I agree with Hitler.  Looks like Ferngully.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Lovely Bones comes out in the same month and looks better.  I might pass.
> 
> I agree with Hitler.  Looks like Ferngully.



That sugary piece of crap?

It looks only a little bit better than Twilight..


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rukia said:


> The Lovely Bones comes out in the same month and looks better.  I might pass.
> 
> *I agree with Hitler.*  Looks like Ferngully.



Fantastic. 

But in all seriousness, The Lovely Bones will be great, too!  I'll see 'em both.


----------



## Chee (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely Bones looks uninteresting. :|


----------



## darkangelcel (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking forward to watch it!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Nov 1, 2009)

Just saw a trailer for it... damn this looks like its going to be great.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Lovely Bones looks uninteresting. :|



I can see why you'd say that.

But I'm kind of a Peter Jackson fanboy.  Even though I haven't seen any of his films pre-LOTR.

I'm getting too off-topic, sorry.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2009)

Visually Lovely Bones looks stunning. 

Avatar looks great but it'll be more of a technical masterpiece, than an actually masterpiece of a movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 1, 2009)

Pippy Longstockings said:


> Visually Lovely Bones looks stunning.
> 
> Avatar looks great but it'll be more of a technical masterpiece, than an actually masterpiece of a movie.



Agreed.  And that's enough to get my money.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Slice (Nov 14, 2009)

New trailer out, the special effects are mindblowing (seriously watch the HD version, it's simply amazing)


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2009)

Slice this trailer has been out for a few weeks...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2009)

The Vision featurette was more interesting than the trailer.


----------



## 0bitoUchiha (Nov 14, 2009)

This movie looks sick, I just hope it's better than transformers.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2009)

> I just hope it's better than transformers.



I don't think we have to worry about that.


----------



## Slice (Nov 15, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Slice this trailer has been out for a few weeks...





I saw it in an article on "aint it cool news" two days ago and they talked about the "New trailer just released today".

Before i only knew the 90 second long one.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Nov 15, 2009)

This will be the sickest movie since The Matrix. I was skeptical at first. But mainly because the trailers don't do it justice. But when I saw James Cameron's featurette of it, I was blown away. I was wiping the cum from my eyes.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2009)

A small clip from a chase scene on Pandora in which Jake finds out about the local wildlife!

ugg boots uk cheap


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

From what I've seen of this movie so far, it looks like a generic/crappy action-adventure flick with some high-end visual effects. My hopes are not high.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From what I've seen of this movie so far, it looks like a generic/crappy action-adventure flick with some high-end visual effects. My hopes are not high.



Bad Boys is a generic action flick.

This is a visual experience.  Know the difference.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> From what I've seen of this movie so far, it looks like a generic/crappy action-adventure flick with some high-end visual effects. My hopes are not high.



If we can't trust James Cameron,who made Aliens,Terminator,Terminator 2 than who the heck can we trust these days?

Michael Bay?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> If we can't trust James Cameron,who made Aliens,Terminator,Terminator 2 than who the heck can we trust these days?
> 
> Michael Bay?



Spielberg

As far as big budget deals go.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 17, 2009)

I didn't see the nice lengthy trailer until now, it really is visually stunning. Beautiful aerial views and all, it is something I would probably watch for the views instead of any sort of story. Even the native inhabitants of Pandora are beautiful, blue is my favorite color.  The tale itself isn't something that impresses me by any means but it is a sweet story.


----------



## Slice (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> If we can't trust James Cameron,who made Aliens,Terminator,Terminator 2....



Don't forget Titanic - you don't have to like the lovestory but the visuals, detail and scale were simply amazing.



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The tale itself isn't something that impresses me by any means but it is a sweet story.



Even a simple tale can be great if it is told the right way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2009)

I really couldn't care less for "eye candy" though. I'm more of a substance over style kind of guy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2009)

> I really couldn't care less for "eye candy" though. I'm more of a substance over style kind of guy.



This movie is glorified eye candy, we can hope for substance. But no matter what it will be a solid action movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2009)

The full 4-minutes chase scene between Jake and a wild beast taken with a cam..

Fucking mindblowing,especially the water..


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 17, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> A small clip from a chase scene on Pandora in which Jake finds out about the local wildlife!
> 
> ugg boots uk cheap



lololol. "Run, definitely run!"


----------



## Chee (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope the reviews are good, I'd like to see this in 3D IMAX.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2009)

3:22 minute video discussing the colony on the planet and human technology.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> 3:22 minute video discussing the colony on the planet and human technology.



And this is why Cameron is awesome!


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Im going to IMAX for this


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> And this is why Cameron is awesome!



Yeah, I was really impressed with this.  Props.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 20, 2009)

I love James Cameron, this one is going to be awesome.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this was posted or not.

this

"And that's how you scatter the roaches."


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm psyched for this movie. 

Looks really good.. For the most part, it's the 3D.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 21, 2009)

"Are you out of your jarhead mind?!"

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame.


----------



## Chee (Nov 21, 2009)

Yea, that line was kinda dumb...


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 24, 2009)

Take a quick look at the Avatar soundtrack right here:




I'd recomend "Becoming one with Neytiri" and "Night Iridescence"!

And download the special interactive trailer right here:

venn diagram



Be sure to check Neytiri and Jake's profiles along with the other characters and the design of the vehicles and creatures!


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 24, 2009)

FUCK! I just read through the whole thread. One thing I don't get with a lot of the people, is that they instantly have the whole plot of the movie nailed down, and have basically made expert reviews on the film, just from 2-3 mins of footage.

And, yes, I do know, that most of the movies plot, can be gleamed from the way the trailer is composed. It's true, you guys may have the basics of the plot down, but all the small intricacies, the subtle character interactions can by no means be translated through a trailer, all the small things that make a movie great.

For example, the love of detail, that Weta puts in their set pieces, which translate so well, when you sit and watch the movie. It was one of the reasons Lord of the Rings was so great, at least for me.

Damn, I know you want to peg this film as this and that, and I know I'm not being entirely objective here. Just got a little pissed at all that. The film is looking great, I got chills while watching the trailers, and I sincerely hope, that it'll be like watching The Matrix for the first time, or otherwise, a very enjoyable watch at least.

I wanted to say something else, but now I've forgot.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 24, 2009)

wow, greatest cgi ive ever seen, thats pretty amazing. i think ill watch this, it looks great, the story could be a little better with all that cgi and stuff, but im expecting this to be sequeled and sequeled cuz it'll make a lot of money, well probably. the dude is nuts though for spending 500 mil on a single movie.


----------



## Muk (Nov 25, 2009)

an american movie with mecha in it? i think i'll give it a try


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2009)

Muk said:


> an american movie with mecha in it? i think i'll give it a try



District 9 had a bad ass mech in it.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 26, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> FUCK! I just read through the whole thread. One thing I don't get with a lot of the people, is that they instantly have the whole plot of the movie nailed down, and have basically made expert reviews on the film, just from 2-3 mins of footage.
> 
> And, yes, I do know, that most of the movies plot, can be gleamed from the way the trailer is composed. It's true, you guys may have the basics of the plot down, but all the small intricacies, the subtle character interactions can by no means be translated through a trailer, all the small things that make a movie great.
> 
> ...



Well, I'll be the first to say that subtle character interactions don't make a good movie.  I'm not taking my opinion to the bank yet.  I'm going to see this, and I have a good feeling about it, but I'm still optimistically hesitant.

Some people just don't like blue aliens though.


----------



## Cel (Nov 26, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Some people just don't like blue aliens though.



I beg to differ.  Even two of my girl friends who hate sci-fi and alien movies are totally drooling over this movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

Making a Scene Featurette:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFbI6p-L04[/YOUTUBE]


I just jizzed..


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

I think Im just gonna stay away from these videos, Im  gonna watch it anyway and I'd rather not be spoiled.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

At least watch this please..




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFbI6p-L04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Nov 26, 2009)

Eh. I know how motion capture works.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 26, 2009)

Smurfs                   .


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

kazeiskaze said:


> Smurfs                   .



......


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2009)

This will probably be my fave movie of the year. Fucking haters


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 26, 2009)

Saw the clip, the moment at about 4 mins in, when we see how well the system captures the actors expressions, it's just amazing, to say the least. Just freaking wow.

Get what I mean with subtle character interactions now? Things that are usually lost in translation, when dealing with animated films are merely things of the past now. Fantastic.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 26, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ......


Furngulley                        .


----------



## Proxy (Nov 26, 2009)

This movie looks sexy


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2009)

kazeiskaze said:


> Furngulley                        .



____________________________________________________


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm gonna enjoy this movie if for nothing else than the beautiful settings and the relentless slaughter of indigenous peoples.


----------



## Brian (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks pretty interesting


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 26, 2009)

So.. will he ever do the fathom movie after this?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 26, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> So.. will he ever do the fathom movie after this?



Afte this, I think he's going to start filming Battle Angel Alita.

He had actually started production on Alita, before he decided to go with Avatar instead.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> Afte this, I think he's going to start filming Battle Angel Alita.
> 
> He had actually started production on Alita, before he decided to go with Avatar instead.



what is the battle angel alita movie?


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> what is the battle angel alita movie?





Scroll down to the section that says "film"

Also, check out James Camerons wiki site, there is a bit more info there. In the section about Avatar and Battle Angel


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2009)

Muk said:


> what is the battle angel alita movie?



Battle Angel Alita,the next dream project for James Cameron!

It is taken from the manga..I mean..holy shit I hope he does do it if Avatar will not be a massive flop that a lot of people it seems hope for..


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Battke Angel Alita,the next dream project for James Cameron!
> 
> It is taken from the manga..I mean..holy shit I hope he does do it if Avatar will not be a massive flop that a lot of people it seems hope for..



They just dissing, 'cause they ain't got the blues...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 27, 2009)

why are people hoping it flops?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> why are people hoping it flops?



Well let me see..

Avatar has been called Ferngully 2,Dances with Smurfs,Thundersmurfs,Blue Elves e.t.c.

They say that the CG looks cartoony,that the dialogue is poorly written,that the music is sucky,that James Cameron is a hack and that even his previous movies suck (Aliens,Terminator,Terminator 2,The Abyss,True Lies,Titanic).


Most are just morons who follow the trend because it is apparently now "cool" to hate on Avatar.

Others just want to see James Cameron flop for various reasons.

Others are pissed because apparently Avatar stole the name from the Last Airbender (except JC wrote the script of the film in 1995) and now they hate JC's guts for that..

Take your pick!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 27, 2009)

lol Ferngully 2 


this movie's gonna suck...but I'll still watch it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2009)

> previous movies suck (Aliens,Terminator,Terminator 2,The Abyss,True Lies,Titanic)



They can kiss my ass. These are the same motherfuckers who pay to watch Transformers but diss avatar?

The film will be decent no matter what.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ____________________________________________________



:ho you can't deny it~~~~ it's live action furngulley meets the smurfs.


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2009)

Eh. I'm on the fence. It looks good, but it doesn't look good...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 27, 2009)

The closer this movie gets to release the more terrible it seems.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm gonna enjoy this movie if for nothing else than the beautiful settings and *the relentless slaughter of indigenous peoples*.



My sole reason for watching. If they preach to me I might vomit in theater but still enjoy the movie. If indigenous people win....fuck this movie.


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2009)

Some parts of the movie look pretty cool.


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't tell who I dislike more: the people who hype this movie to be the most revolutionary since Jurassic Park (Or, even more insultingly, since color TV; seriously, who the fuck could think that?), or the idiots who spend all day complaining about it on IMDB. They think it will be a steaming pile of crap FROM THE TRAILERS? Good God, how retarded can someone be?

We. Will. See. If. It's. Bad. Or. Good. Until then, there's nothing more to say.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

The last movie he made was Titanic?
How could he have dismissed Fathom?¿ Oh yeah.. that was the time when studios made completely different thing from the source material.

So no wonder, but now that fox atomic has gotten the rights for fathom and michael turner is no longer with us.... This is gonna be terrible.


----------



## Spartacus (Nov 27, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Well, I'll be the first to say that subtle character interactions don't make a good movie.  I'm not taking my opinion to the bank yet.  I'm going to see this, and I have a good feeling about it, but I'm still optimistically hesitant.
> 
> Some people just don't like blue aliens though.



Yes, subtle character interactions does not make a good movie alone, but it's certainly something that highly heightens the experience when watching actors of sufficiently high enough caliber. I'm thinking Sean Penn in Mystic River for example, or Liam Neeson in Schindler's list.

And I'm hoping that this movie is a breakthrough in that regard, taking the actors acting and translate it, as it should be, into an animated character.

That's the technology that James Cameron has been working on, and that's one of the main driving forces behind this film. I'm just hoping that all the other parts of this film measures up. But knowing James Camerons films so far, I'm highly optimistic about this.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 28, 2009)

Avatar = 2009 version of The Phantom Menace


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 28, 2009)

I kinda want to see this one, just for the show.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 28, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> Yes, subtle character interactions does not make a good movie alone, but it's certainly something that highly heightens the experience when watching actors of sufficiently high enough caliber. I'm thinking Sean Penn in Mystic River for example, or Liam Neeson in Schindler's list.
> 
> And I'm hoping that this movie is a breakthrough in that regard, taking the actors acting and translate it, as it should be, into an animated character.
> 
> That's the technology that James Cameron has been working on, and that's one of the main driving forces behind this film. I'm just hoping that all the other parts of this film measures up. But knowing James Camerons films so far, I'm highly optimistic about this.



We can only hope.



mystictrunks said:


> Avatar = 2009 version of The Phantom Menace



lol wut?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFbI6p-L04[/YOUTUBE]The digital expressions are pretty fucking impressive. Neytiri's tantrum looks like a real performance.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2009)

A new video is out that talks about the world and the creatures.


Just a few more days until the reactions of everyone at the world premier can be summed up with this picture.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2009)

^Yup that was fucking awesome..


And so is this clip for the action junkies!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU2RKtN3Qd0[/YOUTUBE]



And also,there is now serious talk of Avatar being in the run for best movie and best director at the Golden Globe Awards after the screening that took place in Europe!!!







Awww yeahhh!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't wait to see the righteous fist of human justice pummel these blue skinned freaks into a slightly lumpy paste...


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2009)

So the movie comes out next thursday here in Beirut. 

No idea when it's scheduled for release in the US or Europe though..


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 9, 2009)

Darth said:


> So the movie comes out next thursday here in Beirut.
> 
> No idea when it's scheduled for release in the US or Europe though..



Well,here in Romania,EU,it comes out on Friday,18'th December!


You get to see it earlier than the rest,eh..


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 9, 2009)

Darth said:


> So the movie comes out next thursday here in Beirut.
> 
> No idea when it's scheduled for release in the US or Europe though..



Off topic, but you have an epic sig.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

Comes out on the 18th in the USA.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 9, 2009)

Seeing this with some friends in about 2 weeks. Wouldn't have seen it in theaters if they didn't invite me, but I hope it's entertaining.


----------



## dream (Dec 9, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Seeing this with some friends in about 2 weeks. Wouldn't have seen it in theaters if they didn't invite me, but I hope it's entertaining.



In the worst case scenairo the movie will be more enjoyable and Transformers 1 and 2. On the other hand we might have James Cameron's best movie.  

It is a win-win situation.


----------



## Rampage (Dec 9, 2009)

looking foward to this movie, comes out in UK on december 19th i think


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2009)

The first tweets from the critics screening are starting to appear people!!!

"From Twitter: 

@petershall: "The AVATAR buzz is an understatement. That movie was unbelievable." 

@dmann11: "Holy effing crap!!! Avatar was FREAKING AWESOME KICK ASS SWEET!!!!!" 

@TheGate: "For the record 'Avatar' was worth the $400 million, and no it is not even remotely "vomit inducing". 

@gholson: "Spectacular. A visual feast and the new benchmark in cinematic world building." 

@chasewhale: "Just finished AVATAR. Special effects were top notch. The movie ran a little long for my likings but I liked it!" 

@comingsoonnet" "Okay, about Avatar?.... WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW! Unbelievable... amazing." 

@MikePereira21: Was blown away by Avatar! For 150 minutes, I was a kid again. Thank you James Cameron! BTW, the groundbreaking 3D was mindblowing." 

@rejects: "I'm not supposed to talk about Avatar... That said, it was a spectacular experience. Like nothing I've seen before." 

More after the jump ... 



@markwalters74: "Just saw AVATAR. Not allowed to talk about it yet. Not allowed to say how it's an amazing visual feast, or that Jimmy C's still got the gift." 

@massawyrm: "So I just got back from a movie. It was pretty great...if by pretty great I mean  OMFGHOLYFUCKINGSHITOMGOMGOMG. Because that's what it was ... Oh, and if I hear one more "Dances with Wolves" joke I'm gonna throw up in my mouth. Has no one seen DUNE? Because this was DUNE. In a good way ...You have officially been to your last Con in which blue people, spoken Navi and the word "hometree" were absent.

@cyrusfromspill " "Avatar" is the most spectacular leap in CG and 3d since they were both invented. It's visually mesmerizing. "         "



James Cameron.

Yes.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmm...so far so good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 10, 2009)

Hype, hype, hype, nothing about the movie's story or anything just hyping the graphics.

I guess no one was really expecting anything more than eye candy though from the get-go, eh?


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2009)

Dai Dreamer said:


> A new video is out that talks about the world and the creatures.
> 
> 
> Just a few more days until the reactions of everyone at the world premier can be summed up with this picture.



It feels so good to be right.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2009)

hope fully it lives up to its hype


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hype, hype, hype, nothing about the movie's story or anything just hyping the graphics.
> 
> I guess no one was really expecting anything more than eye candy though from the get-go, eh?



Bullshit.

Massawyrm from Aintitcool thought at first that this is a "John Carter of Mars" ripoff,and you can now see his opinion.


And where the fuck do they say that the FX were great but this movie is nothing more than eye candy?


I don't know what agenda or preconceptions you may have against this movie..but have you ever just tried,you know,to not be a cynical bastard and think to yourself that you may actually enjoy this?


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

When is RT gonna be updated with the critic's ratings?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> When is RT gonna be updated with the critic's ratings?



I think the official reviews will start coming on the 14'th.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Massawyrm from Aintitcool thought at first that this is a "John Carter of Mars" ripoff,and you can now see his opinion.
> 
> ...



*stands up*
*applauds*
You need to scream the last part from the mountaintops.  Even my own opinions are brought down by everyone else.  Blue aliens in loincloths?  I don't give a darn!  They look incredible!  Dances With Wolves only with mechs and aliens?  I DON'T give a darn!  I never saw Dances With Wolves, so that'll just be a better experience for me!

There are too many close-minded assholes out there.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 10, 2009)

First Avatar american review!!!



*"Bottom Line: A titanic entertainment -- movie magic is back! 
A dozen years later, James Cameron has proven his point: He is king of the world. 

As commander-in-chief of an army of visual-effects technicians, creature designers, motion-capture mavens, stunt performers, dancers, actors and music and sound magicians, he brings science-fiction movies into the 21st century with the jaw-dropping wonder that is "Avatar." And he did it almost from scratch. 

There is no underlining novel or myth to generate his story. He certainly draws deeply on Westerns, going back to "The Vanishing American" and, in particular, "Dances With Wolves." And the American tragedy in Vietnam informs much of his story. But then all great stories build on the past. 

After writing this story many years ago, he discovered that the technology he needed to make it happen did not exist. So, he went out and created it in collaboration with the best effects minds in the business. This is motion capture brought to a new high where every detail of the actors' performances gets preserved in the final CG character as they appear on the screen. Yes, those eyes are no longer dead holes but big and expressive, almost dominating the wide and long alien faces. 

The movie is 161 minutes and flies by in a rush. Repeat business? You bet. "Titanic"-level business? That level may never be reached again, but Fox will see more than enough grosses worldwide to cover its bet on Cameron. 

But let's cut to the chase: A fully believable, flesh-and-blood (albeit not human flesh and blood) romance is the beating heart of "Avatar." Cameron has never made a movie just to show off visual pyrotechnics: Every bit of technology in "Avatar" serves the greater purpose of a deeply felt love story. 

The story takes place in 2154, three decades after a multinational corporation has established a mining colony on Pandora, a planet light years from Earth. A toxic environment and hostile natives -- one corporate apparatchik calls the locals "blue monkeys" -- forces the conglom to engage with Pandora by proxy. Humans dwell in oxygen-drenched cocoons but move out into mines or to confront the planet's hostile creatures in hugely fortified armor and robotics or -- as avatars. 

The protagonist, Jake Sully (Sam Worthington), is a crippled former Marine who takes his late twin brother's place in the avatar program, a sort of bone thrown to the scientific community by the corporation in hopes that the study of Pandora and its population might create a more peaceful planet. 

Without any training, Jake suddenly must learn how to link his consciousness to an avatar, a remotely controlled biological body that mixes human DNA with that of the native population, the Na'vi. Since he is incautious and overly curious, he immediately rushes into the fresh air -- to a native -- to throw open Pandora's many boxes. 

What a glory Cameron has created for Jake to romp in, all in a crisp 3D realism. It's every fairy tale about flying dragons, magic plants and weirdly hypnotic creepy-crawlies and feral dogs rolled up into a rain forest with a highly advanced spiritual design. It seems -- although the scientists led by Sigourney Weaver's top doc have barely scratched the surface -- a flow of energy ripples through the roots of trees and the spores of the plants, which the Na'vi know how to tap into. 

The center of life is a holy tree where tribal memories and the wisdom of their ancestors is theirs for the asking. This is what the humans want to strip mine. 

Jake manages to get taken in by one tribe where a powerful, Amazonian named Neytiri (Zoe Saldana) takes him under her wing to teach him how to live in the forest, speak the language and honor the traditions of nature. Yes, they fall in love but Cameron has never been a sentimentalist: He makes it tough on his love birds. 

They must overcome obstacles and learn each other's heart. The Na'vi have a saying, "I see you," which goes beyond the visual. It means I see into you and know your heart. 
In his months with the Na'vi, Jake experiences their life as the "true world" and that inside his crippled body locked in a coffin-like transponding device, where he can control his avatar, is as the "dream." The switch to the other side is gradual for his body remains with the human colony while his consciousness is sometimes elsewhere. 

He provides solid intelligence about the Na'vi defensive capabilities to Col. Miles Quaritch (Stephen Lang), the ramrod head of security for the mining consortium and the movie's villain. But as Jake comes to see things through Neytiri's eyes, he hopes to establish enough trust between the humans and the natives to negotiate a peace. But the corporation wants the land the Na'vi occupy for its valuable raw material so the Colonel sees no purpose in this. 

The battle for Pandora occupies much of the final third of the film. The planet's animal life -- the creatures of the ground and air -- give battle along with the Na'vi, but they come up against projectiles, bombs and armor that seemingly will be their ruin. 

As with everything in "Avatar," Cameron has coolly thought things through. With every visual tool he can muster, he takes viewers through the battle like a master tactician, demonstrating how every turn in the fight, every valiant death or cowardly act, changes its course. The screen is alive with more action and the soundtrack pops with more robust music than any dozen sci-fi shoot-'em-ups you care to mention. 

In years of development and four years of production no detail in the pic is unimportant. Cameron's collaborators excel beginning with the actors. Whether in human shape or as natives, they all bring terrific vitality to their roles. 

Mauro Fiore's cinematography is dazzling as it melts all the visual elements into a science-fiction whole. You believe in Pandora. Rick Carter and Robert Stromberg's design brings Cameron's screenplay to life with disarming ease. 

James Horner's score never intrudes but subtlety eggs the action on while the editing attributed to Cameron, Stephen Rivkin and John Refoua maintains a breathless pace that exhilarates rather than fatigues. Not a minute is wasted; there is no down time. 
The only question is: How will Cameron ever top this?"*


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not gonna go support it or attack it until I see it.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm not gonna go support it or attack it until I see it.



Seeing it is supporting it.

Unless you sneak in or download a shitty camrip.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2009)

No, I meant supporting it as in an opinion beforehand. I have no idea what this movie is going to be like so I'm not gonna judge it right now.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 11, 2009)

The Navi would fuck up the Prawns in hth combat.


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2009)

looks interesting.....


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

Wanna see how Jake takes a sweet ride? 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5MFMAaXNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fireofthewill (Dec 11, 2009)

8/8 positive on Rotten Tomatoes right now (2/2 Critics ratings). They''re all extremely positive; I'm getting really psyched for this.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the way the Banshees move. That reminds me, they've found dinosaurs that also have the four wing arrangement.


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Wanna see how Jake takes a sweet ride?
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5MFMAaXNQ[/YOUTUBE]



I just came in my pants, I don't know, thought it had to be mentioned...


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

100% still on RT. Obviously its gonna go down, but its a good sign so far.


----------



## Felix (Dec 11, 2009)

Wait
So the movie is actually good?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2009)

^ sure its good...when you've been paid thousands of dollars by James Cameron to post a great review.

/agenda


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

^See for yourselves,you heathens..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2009)

i'll post my review after i've watched the shitty cam version


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> i'll post my review after i've watched the shitty cam version



Oh you naughty boy..


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

95%                                       .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2009)

looks like someone didn't get their check from Cameron on time...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2009)

84% now. 

Im going to IMAX to watch this, hope its good.

Anyone else find IMAX incredibly uncomfortable, the seats are fucking tiny to the point my ass hurts after 45 minutes, and I get a headache too. I don't know how the fuck I'm gonna last 2 and a half hours.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes because Cameron will PAY for reviews cause people can't enjoy what looks to be a magical fun adventure. Sure dialog will probably suck but the look of it looks amazing. And that's what I'm going for, to see some badass action and great world.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2009)

^ can you say _magical fun adventure_ just a little gayer next time?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2009)

Magically fun adventure mother fucker


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 11, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ can you say _magical fun adventure_ just a little gayer next time?



Roger Ebert liked it you cocky bastard!




And it's back at 90% on RT!


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Roger Ebert liked it you cocky bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing I reserved my tickets for Lincoln Square 13's Imax ages ago.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

> Watching "Avatar," I felt sort of the same as when I saw "Star Wars" in 1977.



That's a big comparison there.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 12, 2009)

I hope that Stephen Lang's character survives. Colonel Quaritch seems like a major badass.


----------



## iander (Dec 12, 2009)

Probably not, i'm gonna guess he gets ripped apart by the 10 foot cat aliens


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

IGN gave it a 4.5

And they would've given it a higher rating if the runtime was tightened up... but honestly, length isn't a huge issue to me if the movie's good.  Extended Return of the King is my shit.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Dec 12, 2009)

def going to see it with mah friends


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

excellence, that's out of 5 right? 4.5/5?


----------



## Slice (Dec 12, 2009)

One thing i dont get with all the haters is they all go like:

"Lol! Its 'Dances with wolves' in space"

Why exactly is this a bad thing? I mean the last time i saw this movie was about 10 years ago but as far as i remember it was a _good_ movie 



Going to watch it next Thursday - unfortunately no chance to see it in imax here :/ but at least they have a screening of the original version. After witnessing the german trailer for the movie i feared i had to watch the entire thing dubbed.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

> One thing i dont get with all the haters is they all go like:
> 
> "Lol! Its 'Dances with wolves' in space"



Most of them probably haven't even seen Dances with the wolves. They're just retards.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

Dances with Wolves is a really good movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

so was Ferngully, this is all _that_...IN SPACE!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> excellence, that's out of 5 right? 4.5/5?



Yeah.

Sometimes I don't really trust IGN Movies though.  They gave District 9 five stars... and only gave Inglorious Basterds three.  AND they gave Dragonball Evolution two and a half.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 12, 2009)

IGN needs to STFU and stick to video games...


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 12, 2009)

Gonna go with 5 friends for the midnight showing. Much fun will be had.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm probably gonna go with my brother.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2009)

The Arrow only gave it 3/4 stars........


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2009)

> IGN needs to STFU and stick to video games...



Exactly why should we hold their opinion high? Their game reviews tend to suck.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 12, 2009)

Cameron better make Battle Angel Alita after Avatar.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 13, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Cameron better make Battle Angel Alita after Avatar.



My god, that man could do wonders for live-action adaptations of anime.

Dunno if I mentioned it already or not, but I got my tickets for my best friend and I to see it at the midnight premiere.  First time I've been to one of those in a good while.  I'm definitely seeing it in 3D, but alas, there are no IMAXs in reasonable driving distance.  If it's terrific, I'll consider making the drive after Christmas.


----------



## Taskinst (Dec 13, 2009)

Overgrown smurfs doing their thing? 
I can dig it...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2009)

After this,Cameron is going to produce the remake of "Fantastic Journey" and will direct "Battle Angel Alita".


Waiting for "Battle Angel Alita"..


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 13, 2009)

Battle Angel is the one I'm waiting for, since it's my favorite manga series (got all but vol 12 of Last Order on my dvd rack (which conveniently holds manga...)). Hopefully he learned quite a bit filming Avatar, and Fantastic Journey will teach him even more about the new 3D filming technology so that Alita will blow Avatar's socks off.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 13, 2009)

If he does end up making an actual GUNM trilogy, I hope it touches upon Gally/Yoko's dubious past and how it effects her world in the present. She really is one of the deepest and most interesting female characters in manga.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Gundam series Cameron should pick up


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Gundam series Cameron should pick up



And only UC Gundam.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Gundam 00


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 13, 2009)

Any Gundam series made into live action MUST have Char Asznable or else it will be shit


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Mr Bushido stomps


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 13, 2009)

Topic is now mech discussion until the premiere of the actual movie.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2009)

I want to see Nu Gundam vs Sazabi done by Cameron.  :roka


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Mr Bushido stomps



I had to go to a cousins house to post this because when I read this CLEARLY FALLACIOUS statement my ire was so roused that unthinkingly I slammed my faultless lap top on to the tiles which make up the floor of my personal dormitory.


So yes, "stomping" as you call it...would it be during or after the LSD high that will make it seem possible to your flawed perceptions?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

The early indications for the movie are that it is good from what I am seeing on Rotten. But it might be wanking over Cameron.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The early indications for the movie are that it is good from what I am seeing on Rotten. But it might be wanking over Cameron.



Critics are hardly ever biased toward something.  If anything they're more than likely to be biased against him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

The priase seems too high though, I mean when someone is calling something a masterpiece it seems fishy.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The priase seems too high though, I mean when someone is calling something a masterpiece it seems fishy.



We won't know until we see it.

I'm not thinking that the critics are so blown away by the initial reaction to the visuals.  Because I honestly believe that the CGI will change filmmaking to a certain degree.  They need to give it a second or third viewing before a true opinion can emerge.

I didn't realize how much I disliked I Am Legend until just recently when I watched it on HBO.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2009)

I liked I am Legend, it wasn't breath taking. But lets face it, there's shit that I disagree with about every critic on. Like Crash.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I liked I am Legend, it wasn't breath taking. But lets face it, there's shit that I disagree with about every critic on. Like Crash.



To be fair, I enjoyed the concept of Will Smith being the last dude in New York City... but then those badly-rendered vampire mutants came out.

I'm getting off topic.  But then again, we've sorta _been_ off topic for a while now.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 14, 2009)

What's with all the hate and skepticism for Avatar anyway? At the very least, it looks like a pretty awesome action film to watch and James Cameron does actually have an impressive track record. Or is this about Airbender fans being butthurt about the title or something?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> What's with all the hate and skepticism for Avatar anyway? At the very least, it looks like a pretty awesome action film to watch and James Cameron does actually have an impressive track record. Or is this about Airbender fans being butthurt about the title or something?



I haven't heard a single one of them complaining yet.

People hate on it because it's the easy thing to do.  They'd rather jump to harsh criticism than find reason to give credit where credit is due and defend the subject.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2009)

A new czech TV spot..don't understand a thing except the awesome!





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDMe9Rkk9Rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 14, 2009)

Man I wanna see this film


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> To be fair, I enjoyed the concept of Will Smith being the last dude in New York City... but then those badly-rendered vampire mutants came out.
> 
> I'm getting off topic.  But then again, we've sorta _been_ off topic for a while now.



I didn't like when those two people were introduced. It got all preachy.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fucking four more days.

@ Chee - Yes.  Definitely agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

I Am Legend was a piece of shit, it was a stain in the name of Richard Matheson.

Goddamn it, my local Imax won't let me book tickets until two days before the showings


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 14, 2009)

Realy looking forward to see this, too bad we don't have Imax here in Belgium. Altough the IMAX-theaters I've been in USA were very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> theaters I've been in USA were very uncomfortable



This is what Im dreading, the small seats and the headaches

Im gonna take painkillers before I go to watch it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2009)

A new TV spot!!!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waH6wUcPhLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 14, 2009)

Dude, looks so cool.


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2009)

Fuck the IMAX near me is sold out for the first 3 days, i dont fucking care i shall wait.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

I probably won't be able to see it on opening weekend since I have no money. I'll probably do a double feature of Sherlock Holmes and Avatar.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 14, 2009)

The movie was average... that's the only word I got. It's about every fantasy adventure movie or cartoon you've ever seen, but with HD HQ visuals.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> The movie was average... that's the only word I got. It's about every fantasy adventure movie or cartoon you've ever seen, but with HD HQ visuals.



Where the hell did you see it? 


Aren't you in Moscow or something right now? 


I call bullshit on your claim..



Edit: In other words the Rolling Stone magazine just gave it a good score!

http://www.rollingstone.com/reviews.../31347207/avatar?source=movie_reviews_rssfeed


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2009)

> The movie was average... that's the only word I got. It's about every fantasy adventure movie or cartoon you've ever seen, but with HD HQ visuals.



Too vague a comment, I call bullshit too.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> It's about every fantasy adventure movie or cartoon you've ever seen, but with HD HQ visuals.



You make that sound bad. LotR is a fantasy adventure movie I've seen so if what you say is true then it must be amazing.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2009)

Got my 3D IMAX tickets for Saturday, should be interesting. I hope its not a really long movie otherwise I'll be busting to pee


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2009)

Is two and a half hours too long for you?  If so I'd suggest that you bring along an empty container.


----------



## Chee (Dec 14, 2009)

Bah, I can handle two and a half hours with no problem after I watched TDK 10 times.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bah, I can handle two and a half hours with no problem after I watched TDK 10 times.



Bah. Try watching all three LotR and all three PotC back to back to back on several occasions.

Avatar will feel like a commercial.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (Dec 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Bah. Try watching all three LotR and all three PotC back to back to back on several occasions.
> 
> Avatar will feel like a commercial.



i'll raise you 18 episodes of 24 in one sitting. :ho

also, to the apparent "meh" reviews, avatar is being considered omgwtfpwn by pretty much every major critic and publication there is.  looks to be fucking jawdropping.

cant wait for this weekend, special brownies plus uber imax =


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

if i get time i will probably go see this movie this weekend


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm gonna go to this on opening night, watch 5 minutes of it, get up and yell "_I knew M. Night Shamalama, would ruin this shit!_" and throw my drink at the screen...


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm gonna go to this on opening night, watch 5 minutes of it, get up and yell "_I knew M. Night Shamalama, would ruin this shit!_" and throw my drink at the screen...





Tom Arnold was on Conan tonight and said that it was the best "experience" as far as movie-going.  Just another good comment to add to the still-growing library of reviews.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm gonna go to this on opening night, watch 5 minutes of it, get up and yell "_I knew M. Night Shamalama, would ruin this shit!_" and throw my drink at the screen...





That would be awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

> I'm gonna go to this on opening night, watch 5 minutes of it, get up and yell "I knew M. Night Shamalama, would ruin this shit!" and throw my drink at the screen...



Pandora isn't even real and were already littering in it, shame on you humans.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> I probably won't be able to see it on opening weekend since I have no money. I'll probably do a double feature of Sherlock Holmes and Avatar.



I like your thinking you  

I might do that as well but boxing day is too far ?___? Not even sure buses are working on that day, meh i will walk to IMAX its only a 30 minute walk


----------



## Ultimate X (Dec 15, 2009)

*i*

i want to see that new avatar movie


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know if you've seen these but these two were hard to ignore:



The rest of Delgo's claims are pathetic.


----------



## Roy (Dec 15, 2009)

I wanted to wait to see how the reviews of the movies were gonna be, but I have some cash with me right now so ill probably go see it this weekend.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> I wanted to wait to see how the reviews of the movies were gonna be, but I have some cash with me right now so ill probably go see it this weekend.



The reviews are out, broseph.  It's a hit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2009)

my favorite review so far




if only because it starts insanely negative then does a 180 justo mess with people


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

I could tell the dialouge was bad from watching the 16 minute preview. I cringed at some of the lines.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 15, 2009)

It's supposed to be A New Hope kind of cheesy, which is something I can live with. I'm also pretty sure think that Cameron is well aware of the dialogue's deficiencies. He recently said that the sequels, assuming they're ever made, will focus more on the character interactions and plot since the technical issues have been solved with the first.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

> will focus more on the character interactions and plot since the technical issues have been solved with the first.



What a shitty excuse. He should've made sure that the screenplay is airtight before he invested into a project that big.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 15, 2009)

Tbh, dialogue and plot complexity are not the strong points of Cameron's movies. He makes fucking awesome blockbusters that are well executed and extremely entertaining.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

His early films had decent dialouge. Very memorable in fact.

"I'll be back."


----------



## Arishem (Dec 15, 2009)

Schwarzenegger made that line memorable.


----------



## Chee (Dec 15, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Schwarzenegger made that line memorable.



That's true.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> His early films had decent dialouge. Very memorable in fact.
> 
> "I'll be back."



Not really. Aliens, terminator 1-2 were never known so much about there dialog but how they were shot, the scenes, I mean does anyone NOT remember the end of terminator 2


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2009)

@arishem's sig

LOL blue elf with guns 

i still want to watch it more on the mecha side


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 16, 2009)

Going to see it this afternoon. Curious .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 16, 2009)

> Avatar is an incredibly unsubtle film. It’s politics are that of an earnest seventeen year old who has just read up on Manifest Destiny. The dialogue is corny and contrived, with exchanges such as “nothing’s over till I say it’s over” “I kinda hoped you’d say that”. The plotline is extremely predictable, you should be able to guess every major character death without exception and most plot twists are so clearly set up they might as well have used big flags and arrows. In fact in some cases I’d swear they had.
> 
> And so we have a precious mineral buried under the Smurfs’ tree village, and there is a well meaning woolly liberal attempt to integrate with the tribe to persuade them to move through diplomacy. And a big army to stomp all over that and bring out the big guns, despite woolly liberals shouting.
> 
> ...




fuck...this movie is worse than I knew it would be.

I may seriously end up throwing my drink at the screen after all. Of course I won't do that since I'll undoubtedly sneak into this movie after watching a QUALITY movie before hand.


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> fuck...this movie is worse than I knew it would be.



And why again didnt you read the rest of the review? 


*Spoiler*: _Second part of review_ 





> So I thought I?d lead with the negatives first. You know, to get the cynics on board before going flipside. Because this film is outstanding. A marvel. A wonder. And here are a few reasons why.
> 
> 1) Possibly the greatest achievement of the movie is creating an alien world, with many similarities to our own ? trees, fauna, bipeds and quadrupeds and the like, but with repeated distinct differences. The forest is alive and connected, and full of light even in the darkness. It?s a supporting ecosystem that the Smurfs are a part of ? at the end of their pony tail is a connecting female duct that joins with similar ducts in the animals and plants around them, creating an instant symbiotic relationship, the origins of which and the depths within provide many fascinating and textured moments in the film. And in 3D, it?s an immersive experience like no other. A fictitious nature documentary but with stuff that blows up and bestiality.
> 
> ...






Going to watch it tonight. Let's see if it lives up to all the hype.


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2009)

Still seeing this movie. It looks amazing, even if the plot and dialogue aren't.


----------



## Farinosa (Dec 16, 2009)

James Cameron is a very good Director! I think Avatar will be very interesting and funny to watch. The story isn't that bad and the animation is fantastic!!!


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 16, 2009)

I realy enjoded it, awesome action, amazing effects. The story is also pretty nice.

One thing annoyed me: Michelle Rodriguez, one of the worst actors in the world.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> One thing annoyed me: Michelle Rodriguez, one of the worst actors in the world.



Hahaha, yes!

Dude, y'all are talking about terrible dialogue... did you ever pay attention to Titantic?  Fuck, I hated that script.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> fuck...this movie is worse than I knew it would be.
> 
> I may seriously end up throwing my drink at the screen after all. Of course I won't do that since I'll undoubtedly sneak into this movie after watching a QUALITY movie before hand.



So story and dialog are average yet it's a trilling ride with amazing visuals...Sounds like what we expected from JC. Nicejob only showing the negative part of the review though, your getting good at bagging on it


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 16, 2009)

Avatar ending song..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbb0zYCH0AM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



James Cameron just became the god of furries..


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2009)

Just watched it.

As suspected the whole story pretty much comes down to: "Evil humans try to kill peaceful natives", but so what? What about "Boy! learn about the force, save the princess and then use the force to blow up a deathstar" also not exactly a masterpiece of storywriting, is it?

Most sci-fi movies lack a deep story its how they present it, and JC does deliver something truly great here.

Breathtaking cgi (sometimes it is really hard to believe the planetary enviroment is _not_ real), likeable protagonists as well as "easy to hate" antagonists and a really good pacing.

Avatar succeeds in creating the illusion of a truly working eco system and if by the end of the movie you find yourself rooting for the aliens and not for the humans as well as feeling very strong sympathy for a "bunch of cgi people" you know the director did something right.


So i know there are still tons of people hating the movie because its the cool new thing to hate on Avatar telling me that it's just "Dances with wolves" in space.
You know what? It is. 
It also is "Ferngully", "Pocahontas" a bit of "Lord of the Rings" and "Last Samurai".

Does that make it slightly uninspired? Yes.
Does this make it a bad movie? Definately no.

I would highly recommend the movie, hell the visuals alone justify the ticket.

Oh and one slight downside, James Horner missed a great opportunity here, the score does flow well with the movie but it lacks great emotional impact. The music is "just there" and unfortunately does not stand out much. Far too forgettable, the man has done better in the past.


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so gonna watch this.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Dec 17, 2009)

i can't wait to see this movie...I have really high expectations for this movie.


----------



## Slice (Dec 17, 2009)

Make sure to watch a 3D screening - for even more awesomeness.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2009)

All I have to say is...

FUCK LEONA LEWIS!

First she steals away the FFXIII theme, now this.  Whore.


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate that cunt. Can't sing worth shit, all she does is moan in a high pitched tone.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate that cunt. Can't sing worth shit, all she does is moan in a high pitched tone.



22nd page buddies.  

I'm counting away the hours.


----------



## Toruk Macto (Dec 17, 2009)

The movie was awesome. Watched it yesterday, 3D.
There were some extremely sad scenes (at least if you ask me xD), the animation was excellent. Battles were outstanding. I'm impressed by their planet, plants, animal, everything. 
The 3D technology was so great that i had covered my head with my arms a few times because of a reflex, cuz i saw something flying towards me. 
Definitelly the best movie i've ever watched. Make sure you watch it!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2009)

Where's Adonis when you need him to shit all over something...


probably off somewhere being smarmy and self righteous no doubt


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

ARGH!!! Imax screwed me over, bitch wouldn't sell me the tickets claiming I could only book them 24 hours in advance and only over the phone, next thing I know I call and the next two days were already booked except the 10:30 show in the fucking morning. Great, I have to watch them in my local Cineworld now.

Oh well Imax ain't running away, I'll watch it there after the holidays, I don't wanna watch it with a bunch of fucking kids on christmas holiday's anyway

Tommorow will be good day, film better be good, they've just hiked up the prices


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Where's Adonis when you need him to shit all over something...
> 
> 
> probably off somewhere being smarmy and self righteous no doubt





I'd love to see his analysis of this movie.


----------



## Ziko (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see people are liking the film. I'm checking it out this saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## _Winter_ (Dec 17, 2009)

Watched in 3D but not IMAX. It's a waste, go for IMAX no matter what, the 3D was bad and that was the "legendary" Grand Rex theater in Paris... Pf...

The movie is absolutely awesome, but I don't like how Cameron is willing to make sequels. If he always planned more than one movie he should have picked this one and made it 9 hours long and fleshed out the following things or themes:


*Spoiler*: __ 




- The human Jake/Avatar jake dilemnas
- Jake/Neytiri relationship
- The greed/culture clash
- The bad guys




Which I felt were underexplored. Done that way Avatar would have easily topped trilogies like LotR and such, but now sequels don't really have much to offer.

Otherwise the movie is magnificent.


----------



## blackbird (Dec 17, 2009)

Saw it in 3D, which, although mostly negligible, delivered some impressive imagery at times. 
 Thought it was amazing. While the story has been told a thousand times before, its presentation and the entire fictional universe, in which it takes place, is nothing short of overwhelming. If for nothing else, see it just to check how far we've gotten in the CGI department.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 18, 2009)

IN THE BEGINNING

... First there was SD, then HD now from the people who brought you Garfield here is JAMES CAMERONs 3D EXPERIENCE - *AVATAR*.

Cheap cartier glasses


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2009)

Most visually stunning film ever :3 (at least, of the animated/cg era)

Watched it in IMAX 3D.

It was just, wow.

(The plot is cliche but it's executed extremely well)


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 18, 2009)

Was the 3D that good? I didn't go watch it on purpose so it wouldn't ruin the film for me..

When I see a 3D the quality is bad and the 3d effects usually suck, e.g.: my bloody valentine..


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Pandora rules, Earth drools

Full review later, homies.


----------



## sparkykandy (Dec 18, 2009)

Is going to be lazy and copy and paste most of my thoughts from what I wrote on another message board:

 Saw the midnight showing with a friend last night. It was okay. The visual effects and everything were really great, but the story itself was eh. I felt that I would liked the movie much more if the whole Humans are evil bastards and Nature is wonderful and precious message wasn't shoved down our throats. That's what it felt like to me. Plus, it was kind of predictable at parts. Also, it felt like dragged on at parts.  Though, it was kind of amazing to see how frickin tough the evil marine guy was.

We also saw this movie in the fancy movie theater across town where you could purchase tickets for a bit more fancier showing.  Basically, you sit up pretty high up in the back and can purchase and bring alcoholic drinks in the theater thing, and you sit on leather seats.  Man, it was nice.  My friend who basically felt the same way as I did about the movie, did think it was worth it to pay extra for the fancier experience for this movie, but me, I'm not too sure.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

sparkykandy said:


> Is going to be lazy and copy and paste most of my thoughts from what I wrote on another message board:
> 
> Saw the midnight showing with a friend last night. It was okay. The visual effects and everything were really great, but the story itself was eh. I felt that I would liked the movie much more if the whole Humans are evil bastards and Nature is wonderful and precious message wasn't shoved down our throats. That's what it felt like to me. Plus, it was kind of predictable at parts. Also, it felt like dragged on at parts.  Though, it was kind of amazing to see how frickin tough the evil marine guy was.
> 
> We also saw this movie in the fancy movie theater across town where you could purchase tickets for a bit more fancier showing.  Basically, you sit up pretty high up in the back and can purchase and bring alcoholic drinks in the theater thing, and you sit on leather seats.  Man, it was nice.  My friend who basically felt the same way as I did about the movie, did think it was worth it to pay extra for the fancier experience for this movie, but me, I'm not too sure.



That last paragraph intrigues me to no end.  I want to do that.  Just to get a teeny buzz going.

But I respectfully disagree with your opinion, Broseidon.


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 18, 2009)

Saw it last night and loved it. The action, CGI and likeable characters were really what stole the show. I think it could have been just a little shorter, but aside from that it was pretty awesome. The final battle in the movie is really an amazing feet to behold.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

Just booked my ticket for Imax, 11:50 at night, I hope I don't get robbed


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 18, 2009)

I liked the story actualy, seem to be the only one.

And wow! Drinks during movie!


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> I liked the story actualy, seem to be the only one.



No, you're not.  The basic concept was unoriginal, but ALL artwork is borrowed from in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## Sin (Dec 18, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> Was the 3D that good? I didn't go watch it on purpose so it wouldn't ruin the film for me..
> 
> When I see a 3D the quality is bad and the 3d effects usually suck, e.g.: my bloody valentine..


The 3D was incredibly well used and very tasteful. It wasn't ultra-dark like a lot of 3D films and never at any point does it feel gimmicky.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2009)

Just saw it..

Awesome.


Awesome indeed.


I can't believe that Cameron actually managed to sell me blue giant cat-people as living,breathing,real beings and especially Neytiri..wow.

The story was predictable but its execution was flawless and by the time the movie hit its action peak I was glued to my seat.

Great stuff overall,and mindbending stuff in the final 40 minutes or so with the epic battle and all!

If you ever enjoyed a good visual spectacle,great fantasy worlds,fucking awesome action and characters that you will feel for by the end of this,you should probably see this.


Like..fucking now!


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

Too bad I don't have money.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 18, 2009)

My lil' review...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ever since Comic-Con, I’ve been hearing more and more news about Jimmy Cameron’s next epic.  The teaser trailer came out not too long after that, and I was immediately thrown into a state of shock and awe.  I wanted to see this movie.

And as the months went by, my enthusiam slowly declined.  Heavy online criticism swayed my excitement into denial of an original story.  But I am here to tell you that I was wrong… kind of.

The story is one that we know all too well.  Strangers come to a foreign land and fuck shit up as best they can.  And why do we know this story?  Well, it’s in our history.  America was founded upon the rape and murder of the natives.  And this is essentially that same story, only on a different planet 4.3 light years away.

But just because the story isn’t original doesn’t mean the film is rotten.  Quite the contrary.  Avatar exceeds these stories of old in every way imaginable.  And not just because it’s a sci-fi fantasy film.  Cameron has seemingly been working on this film since he was a teenager.  And I have a lot of respect for that kind of dedication, because I have a story of my own that’s still growing every day.

To give a quick synopsis, the story centers on paraplegic former-Marine Jake Sully, who is sent to the planet of Pandora to fill in for his late twin brother on a special mission.  His mind is transferred into an avatar Na’vi body and is sent into the jungle as security detail.  Suddenly, he’s thrusted into the heart of Pandora’s jungles to fend for himself.  There, he meets a beautiful Na’vi female by the name of Neytiri.

Starting to sound like John Smith and Pocahantis?  Well, fuck you because there’s aliens and creatures and danger afoot!  This is Pocahantis to the 50th degree.

Slowly, Jake becomes part of the tribe, but he’s being torn between the humans who are mining on the planet and the natives, who are beginning to accept Jake as one of their own.

So, yes, there are many elements that link it back to these other stories, but you have to look past it, because there is much beauty to be found in Avatar.  The first of which is the planet itself.  At face value, it shares some similarities to our jungles and rainforests, but Cameron came up with every little detail to make Pandora into a living environment.  You have to see it to believe it.  The creatures of the planet are almost equally fantastic.  Although, it was disappointing to see that Cameron had essentially just placed two extra limbs on some of the creatures.  But their overall presence really overshadowed those details, so it’s okay.  I don’t know how to explain it any further.  As I said before, you just have to see it.

This was the first movie I’ve watched in 3D since Beowulf.  Some movies shown in 3D use that engine as a gimmick, but not Avatar.  The movie is given a physical depth, and you are immersed into each shot.  While there were some moments where it felt like two or three layers in the shot, the rest of the movie was open and incredible.  So I am going on record to say this:  see Avatar in 3D.  You won’t regret it.

The sound design is probably my favorite element about the movie.  It’s probably the most helpful device to make you feel like you’re present in the world of Pandora.  The rumble, the cracks, the footsteps… it’s so detailed and amazing.

There’s also a great love story, but it’s not the one between Neytiri and Jake.  It’s that of the natives and the planet itself.  I would explain further, but I really don’t want to give anything away.

The only real disappointment was the final battle sequence (not giving anything away, shut up) between the humans and the Na’vi.  It was too short.  But from the sound of things, Cameron plans on expanding the universe of Avatar, so maybe we’ll see more action in the future.

For every downside, there are two or more upsides.  Questionable dialogue?  Nope, don’t care *this* is awesome, and so is *that*.  I look forward to seeing Avatar at least once more while it’s still in theaters… one time isn’t enough.

Pandora rules, Earth drools.

10/10


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 18, 2009)

Just saw it, while the story was predictable the visual effects quite literally boggle the mind, there were all sorts of colors and shapes and sizes in this movie and never once did it feel fake or not allow you to immerse yourself in pandora .


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2009)

Goddamnit..I forgot to mention that this is the best CGI I have ever seen.

And I know this because even for one moment I didn't think that anything on the screen had been just 0 and 1's inside a computer's memory.

Un-fucking-believable!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2009)

Visually, it was amazing.

Story wise, it was a can of worms.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Visually, it was amazing.
> 
> Story wise, it was a can of worms.



So your final score is..?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2009)

B-, 3 stars. It's good enough to watch, but it also angers me for that reason.

Cameron needs to seriously stop trying to forcefeed his opinions to us. He embarassed himself when he did that Talpiot tomb thing, and the message here is just......frustrating, hypocritical and downright stupid.

My review will be up later tonight.....hopefully.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> B-, 3 stars. It's good enough to watch, but it also angers me for that reason.
> 
> Cameron needs to seriously stop trying to forcefeed his opinions to us. He embarassed himself when he did that Talpiot tomb thing, and the message here is just......frustrating, hypocritical and downright stupid.
> 
> My review will be up later tonight.....hopefully.



Please,please don't say that you think he meant this film to be Anti-American..

Please..



I do agree that it was a little too eco-friendly for my tastes,but that's as far as I am willing to go.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 18, 2009)

I can frist see it next week. My own Cinemra don't have 3D. So I need to travel a little to see it in 3D


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 18, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I can frist see it next week. My own Cinemra don't have 3D. So I need to travel a little to see it in 3D



Make sure to see it in 3D only.

Unlike other 3D films,Avatar's 3D is not just a gimmick..it is part of the movie itself.

It is hard to explain but I will try.


The 3D in this makes it as if you watch through an open window at the world of Pandora..


I can't find other words to describe this..


----------



## James (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing movie. Blew me away on many levels. Beautiful, both CGI and 3D were far beyond anything I'd experienced before.

I enjoyed the story. I do not set myself a high bar with requiring a completely original storyline with every movie I see. As long as the concept is strong enough and there's enough enthusiasm there a somewhat cliché plot can still make for a very rewarding film. Yes I was able to predict several moments but that didn't mean that they weren't still amazingly impressive and enjoyable.

10/10 for me anyway. Great stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> B-, 3 stars. It's good enough to watch, but it also angers me for that reason.
> 
> Cameron needs to seriously stop trying to forcefeed his opinions to us. He embarassed himself when he did that Talpiot tomb thing, and the message here is just......frustrating, hypocritical and downright stupid.
> 
> My review will be up later tonight.....hopefully.



Same score as NA? God i hated that piece of shit :amazed


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Please,please don't say that you think he meant this film to be Anti-American..
> 
> Please..
> 
> ...



More like, anti-human?

The movie kept implicating that Earth was dying.......which was why the humans were trying to get recourses from Pandora. But in the end, we're left to presume that they're fucked.

But it's okay, at least the natives get to keep their way of life and traditions.

As for me giving it the same rating as Ninja Assassin, you're not supposed to compare each movie, or ratings in general would be pointless.

Both satisfy their respective genres, while not being great classics either.


----------



## Ticking_Clock (Dec 18, 2009)

The Review​

I hate to sound like a Cameron apologist but I like to think of James Cameron as what John Carpenter would have been if he took every right road in his decisions, or at least every right pop appealing decision. In many ways, you could compare Avatar with John Carpenter's Starman. You take a simple premise on paper, which often is probably one of the oldest story formats out there, and using a touch uniquely your own, you try to wrought and wring every nuance of emotionality out of it.

Cameron?s commercial successes really work against him on this project couple that with the fact that this is basically the follow up to the biggest commercial blockbuster ever you begin to buy into the fact that there is a view of him as more than a mortal. In many ways, Avatar has the burden on it to be the embodiment of the viewing masses? equivalent of celluloid ambrosia. Some of you right now already have your lynching linens crying ?This is not Casablanca 2 you dirty friend!?

It's really quite sad. It must be a complete nightmare having to cope with that much burden of expectation.

People have to understand; a simple story told well is not a dirty word. Pixar have been doing it and building on it for awhile now.

Of course if you remove the director's personal vision, then you don't have much in the way of auteur-ship or his emotional investment at all.

So to that effect, we?ll call Avatar a movie strives to tell a simple age-old story as well as possible, using whatever edge available.

Does it succeed? Well... yes and no.

There's no secret in knowing that no matter how much of an enfant terrible and industry-tyrant hard-bastard reputation Cameron has, that at heart, he is really a very emotionally driven creature. All his films to date are very character centric, and their base motivations are almost always supplanted by emotionality at the expense of common sense.

So going into a Cameron film to date one can recognise a few motifs unique to him.

1) Strong female characters almost to the detriment of the male characters.
2) Stereotypical villains of the most basic template.
3) Strong appeals to emotionality of character motivations. Less to what makes common fucking sense.
4) Fascination with auto erotica.
5) Well structured action set-pieces.
6) A fair bit of the cautionary tale about the abuse of power/greed/technology (Skynet/Weyland-Yutani/Building a big fucking ship/Strip-mining on Pandora).

So in short, Avatar is Cameron's personal love letter to the romantic notions of the Noble Savage and his worldly wisdom. You've seen the template hundreds of times. (Dances with Wolves/The Last Samurai/Last of the Mohicans/Tarzan). To elaborate would just belay what you already intrinsically know and will come to expect.

Because of this telling of a very simple story structure, especially in a mythology of his own design, it really is important that Cameron does whatever he can to sell the mythos, to make the world believable. And in a story needing to establish its whole arc in one film, you can almost see why he chose to go with a very basic premise to avoid information overload. 

The goal here isn't information overload. It's emotional and sensory stimulation. A wild world with a wild palette, designed to act as a breath of fresh air.

What Cameron is aiming for, is equivalent with the first time you saw the spiralling night scenes of the treetop villages of Lothlorien in LOTR at the cinema. That jaw-dropping visual "WOW" response.

In short, if you enter Avatar ready to roll your eyes at every clich? or idiosyncrasy and not allow your eyes and heart to take you on the journey that Cameron wants to take you then you aren't going to like this film very much. If you're working plot points in your head or nitpicking character decisions then yes, don't bother watching the film. Go watch something like The Prestige or State of Play where it is incredibly rewarding to pay close attention to the micro details.

To Cameron's credit, he succeeds for the most part of negotiating the emotional and pseudo-spiritual terrain that drives the N'avi race in this film from falling into molasses deep cliche. And as far as selling the jungle-like Earth-Mother type world of Pandora as an immersive experience, I have to say the team he had knocked it out of the park. It really has to be seen in 3-D to fully take in the invigorating experience of the world he's created.

Of course the truest test of such a film as it was in Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within or Beowulf, hinges not on the wild cacophonous action sequences, but rather the quiet moments between two characters. True to that, it can be clearly seen that a lot of love was put into the character of Neytiri, played by Zoe Saldana. Even up to Beowulf I found the so called life-like mo-capped characters to contain an element of what I'd like to call "Rubber-faced-ness" that plastic sheen CG characters seem to exude like they?d all been treated with dashboard wax for that new car smell. It's like seeing what a person's face would be like under a thin latex mask. The subtlety of the human face is just not all there. No spark to the expressions.

In this film Neytiri starts off looking exotic and alien but as the film progresses you can't help but slowly fall entranced by the character. By the end, you might want to fuck cat-people you goddamn furry. That I believe, is a sign that whatever work they put into the fleshing out of these characters may not be clearly evident and identifiable to an exactness, but it does work its magic through the course of the film.

They aren't going to be giving out prizes to guess the plot progression for a film like Avatar at Trivia Night. But for what it does it does it well. 

It is exceeding well acted by the secondary character actors, serviceably so by Sam Worthington as the main protagonist given his character really isn't that fascinating to begin with and really knocked out of the park by the actors who portray the N'avi. But this is clearly Zoe Saldana's spotlight to shine.

It also strangely works pretty well as a family film albeit one with a very strong leftist and environmental message. Think all the mumbo-jumbo natives regurgitate about nature spirits, except they?re actually legitimate.

*You must watch this in 3-D*. You lose so much of the visceral experience if you don't. 

For a movie watcher this jaded, even I found moments where I had a shit eating grin on my face more than once during this film. Not easy since my brain tends to shout "CLICH?!" pretty loudly most of the time.

Most of the time. I do enjoy my cheese now and again.

It's not a perfect film but as a ticket into the wild imagination of James Cameron and the story he wanted to tell, I'm giving him top marks.
9 out of 10.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 18, 2009)

The world he created...is fucking amazing. especially in 3-d. i can not imagine NOT watching this in 3-d.

the visual effects are amazing.

the film felt like it dragged on at parts, and there was a few cliches, but if there is any movie worth your money this christmas break, it's avatar.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

BEST
FILM
OF
THE
YEAR


----------



## dream (Dec 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> BEST
> FILM
> OF
> THE
> YEAR



Mighty controversial opinion you got there.  

I agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

I just came back from the midnight screening and my head is pounding, the 3d took a while to get used to. Anyway the most impressive CGI I've ever seen and 3D was done pretty damn well, it was like a showcase of what 3d can do. The film itself was okay, it was pretty damn entertaining and a really good blockbuster, but not Cameron's finest hour. Did he really spend long on the script? I doubt it since there was practically no dialogue. He did create a wonderful world tho.

And I have no qualms with the message, we're suppoused to see it from the perspectives of the Navi and there was nothing wrong with that. The humans were incredibly 2D tho, especially evil General. And the conclusion was alittle ridiculous.

3D has a long way to go yet, alot of the film felt out of focus and in the first few action scenes felt like a blur. Has this film changed cinema? Not really, but it has changed the action/blockbuster genre.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 18, 2009)

Amazing movie it was simply breath taking. Anyone who likes movies owes it to themselves to see this, and you have to watch it in 3D.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 18, 2009)

I liked the movie. I'm not *in love* with the movie, but I liked it. It is Ferngully, Pocahontas, and Dune all over again, but the setting is really, really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

I loved the experience but I probably won't watch it again.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

You used Fern Gully and Pocahontas in the same Sentence with DUNE


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought it was like a less than stellar version of Princess Mononoke...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> You used Fern Gully and Pocahontas in the same Sentence with DUNE



Bad habit of mine. I tend to copy whatever Massawyrm quotes. Why, is that a bad thing?


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2009)

I went to go see this movie with my brother in 3-D, it was pretty awesome. I loved this movie. I think District 9 was a little better but this might take some award for best visual effects of all time.

And this movie is more like Dances with Wolves + Last Samurai.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Bad habit of mine. I tend to copy whatever Massawyrm quotes. Why, is that a bad thing?



Because Dune is quite possibly one of the best works of fiction ever published and the other 2 are a joke

oh and I thought this was leaps and bounds above Mononoke (hell it didn't even compare to Nausicaas proper story on that regard)


----------



## The World (Dec 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Because Dune is quite possibly one of the best works of fiction ever published and the other 2 are a joke
> 
> oh and I thought this was leaps and bounds above Mononoke (hell it didn't even compare to Nausicaas proper story on that regard)




Hexxus wants a word with you. 

And you seriously thought this was better than Mononoke? You smokin' that good shit or something?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

Robin Williams playing a rapping bat :suicide:

I did like Hexxus' villain song though



> Because Dune is quite possibly one of the best works of fiction ever published


we're talking movies here


----------



## Taleran (Dec 18, 2009)

Besides the point its DUNE


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Besides the point its DUNE


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Dune was good? I remember it being awful?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2009)

Dune _books _are great.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 19, 2009)

The movie is fun

the books are *THE BEST* (until Frank died that is)


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2009)

All I have to say is...

Fuck the haters.


----------



## iander (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah there are a lot of similarities with Dune and I thought that was a good thing.  Especially the part where Jake started tapping into the Navi legends and uniting the different tribes.  Was half expecting them to ride against the humans on big worms .  The dialogue could have been better but besides that I loved it.  First off, I was drooling at the visuals in this movie.  Simply the best visuals I have ever seen.  While the story was simple, it allowed us to get connected to the characters and get taken in by the environment of Pandora.  I want to see it again in IMAX.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

It actually reminded me more of "John Carter of Mars',the story of a former soldier who astrally projects his body to Mars,called Barsoom by the locals, which in this case is now a dying world who once gave birth to great civilizations but is now barren and a battlefield of various races.

Dude gets on the planet,discovers that he is physically superior (due to higher Earth gravity and density) ,meets a barbaric green race  tribe,becomes warchief,meets red tribe princess,love ensues, he kicks ass,becomes ruler e.t.c.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

> In its midnight launch, Avatar pulled in $3.537 million at approximately 2,000 sites. 3D runs accounted for 85 percent of the gross. While such midnight grosses are not necessarily indicative of how the full weekend will play out, the initial sampling was nonetheless strong for a movie with no predecessors.
> 
> 
> The three biggest midnight openings are The Twilight Saga: New Moon's $26.3 million, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince's $22.2 million and The Dark Knight's $18.5 million. However, those were sequels with rabid fan bases, therefore it would have been unrealistic to expect Avatar to come anywhere near them.






And here we have a fanboy review of Harry Knowles by aicn (and yes as usual he is extremely biased so if you are a hater - just dont read it ):







Ennoea said:


> Dune was good? I remember it being awful?




 

Imho the finest piece of science fiction ever written, too bad he never did write the last book


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It actually reminded me more of "John Carter of Mars"


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

No.Fucking.Way. 


They are making John Carter of Mars!?!?! 


Jesus Christ..

If this is not done right (and by done right I mean Avatar level world creation CGI and motion capture) this will be so fucking hockey!!!

Need to read more on this..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 19, 2009)

they'll probably step up their game now that something like Avatar has come out...


hopefully they have the funding to make it happen.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

I predict two things when this comes out:

- Lots of people screaming bloody murder that the story was stolen from Avatar

- Lots of haters bashing the story for beeing too shallow and uninspired for a modern movie


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> I predict two things when this comes out:
> 
> - Lots of people screaming bloody murder that the story was stolen from Avatar
> 
> - Lots of haters bashing the story for beeing too shallow and uninspired for a modern movie



So you mean the same thing that happened to Avatar?   



(replace stolen from Avatar with stolen from Dances with Wolves)




But the CG and the feeling of an alien and exotic world will be the deal breaker for that film..if not..it could go something like this:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsawq3PBMms[/YOUTUBE]




And we wouldn't want that!!!


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> But the CG and the feeling of an alien and exotic world will be the deal breaker for that film..if not..it could go something like this:



This is why Avatar was hyped as a "game changer", it does not change how the audience reacts, or how a story is told.

It changed the way set design and filming techniques together with high end cgi create a realistic living world.

Love or hate the movie as you will but _every_ sci-fi movie depicting another world will be measured by Avatar from now on.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

I loved the shit out of this movie..but I gotta say this..

The ending felt depressing as heck..at least for the humans..


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2009)

*Here Kitty Kitty* I got a nICE Yellow Ball just for Youuuuuu


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

Colonel Quaritch was such a glorious bastard. Lets all take a moment of silence for this hero who fell defending humanity's future *cough* corporate greed *cough*.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Colonel Quaritch was such a glorious bastard. Lets all take a moment of silence for this hero who fell defending humanity's future *cough* corporate greed *cough*.



Yes,he was a magnificent bastard!

I can't believe how far he was willing to go to kill them!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't know that Colonel Quaritch was a clone of Johnny Storm


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2djbsz2IA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the reviews i read said:

"Colonel Quaritch - a man so badass he breathes toxic air"


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> One of the reviews i read said:
> 
> "Colonel Quaritch - a man so badass he breathes toxic air"



Colonel Quaritch doesn't need to breath man!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2009)

The whole ending thing was what bugged me the most.......For one, as a human, we're more inclined to sympathize with humanity.

But the film kept dropping hints that the Earth was pretty much a dying planet. Even though the Corperate Greed thing seemed to be just...greed, at first. They keep implying that the Earth is really struggling, with mentions of the poor economy and....Well, dying earth. 

And how does "Avatar" tell us to face this problem? Say "Fuck humanity" and join an alien race.............er.........

I also never felt that the Colonel was ever evil enough. They actually did give a lot of time for Jake to negotiate......It was just a bad situation, and the Colonel simply had to be the antagonist because Jake was on the other side. In any other movie, he could easily be the Colonel who dies bravely defending his men.

I hated the fact it it had so many possibilities to show the arrogance of various races and how they are all hypocrites........But no, the humans are evil and the aliens are the good guys.

I don't know what the fuck Cameron was thinking.......

But the special effects are great at least.........Anyway, I'm tired, so will post my review tomorrow. It's mostly done, and is even one of my better recent reviews as of late(I've been too distracted on a lot of them, I'm afraid).......so it should be good.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

Hell, you know someone's badass when killing is more important to them than breathing. He's just one of those old-fashioned guys who like to kill shit, and the RDA gave him the opportunity to do so to more challenging victims with cooler toys. It's too bad that Khorne doesn't exist in Avatarverse. Quaritch would've become a Daemon Prince and turned the planet into an altar to the Lord of Skulls.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Hell, you know someone's badass when killing is more important to them than breathing. He's just one of those old-fashioned guys who like to kill shit, and the RDA gave him the opportunity to do so to more challenging victims with cooler toys.




No

because as MH said:



MartialHorror said:


> I also never felt that the Colonel was ever evil enough. They actually did give a lot of time for Jake to negotiate......It was just a bad situation, and the Colonel simply had to be the antagonist because Jake was on the other side. In any other movie, he could easily be the Colonel who dies bravely defending his men.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

No to the Colonel being badass or no to the Colonel liking to kill shit? I don't see how you can disagree with either conclusion.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The whole ending thing was what bugged me the most.......For one, as a human, we're more inclined to sympathize with humanity.
> 
> But the film kept dropping hints that the Earth was pretty much a dying planet. Even though the Corperate Greed thing seemed to be just...greed, at first. They keep implying that the Earth is really struggling, with mentions of the poor economy and....Well, dying earth.
> 
> ...



Dude..the Earth was dying..and what do they do?

They come to Pandora,find a sentient species,find a great deal of biological diversity and what do they do?

They start doing exactly the same shit that they did to ruin Earth,starting to think that they own Pandora.

Fuck that.

And don't forget that the Na'vi only won because some humans were on their side..it's not like every human was depicted as a bastard.

Maybe if the next time they will come with a little more respect they will get what they will need.


Edit:And Quaritch loved to kill shit..you can't deny that.

Loved it perhaps too much..


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

To add to that, Jake and the Navi's decision to leave the scientists shows that they're also considering our needs as well. The bloodthirsty mercenaries and corporate slimebags have no fucking place on Pandora. Also, while Earth might be in really shitty condition, I doubt it's terminal if a piece of shit like Selfridge is concerned with mostly profit and public opinion.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> No to the Colonel being badass or no to the Colonel liking to kill shit? I don't see how you can disagree with either conclusion.



No to that one 

"He's just one of those old-fashioned guys who like to kill shit, and the RDA gave him the opportunity to do so to more challenging victims with cooler toys"

He gave them months to find a peaceful solution. A typical "goes out to kill stuff" guy would have been on the offense day one


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

I highly doubt he gave Jake all that time out of the goodness of his heart. Those 3 months produced highly valuable information that was used to deadly effect in the actual attack. You could even tell that he was spoiling for a fight when Jake asked for one more negotiation attempt; he just gets up and leaves without a word. The smug satisfaction on his face when he was destroying the Navi's home and killing people who are no threat should tell you what this guy is about.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> No to that one
> 
> "He's just one of those old-fashioned guys who like to kill shit, and the RDA gave him the opportunity to do so to more challenging victims with cooler toys"
> 
> He gave them months to find a peaceful solution. A typical "goes out to kill stuff" guy would have been on the offense day one



The only thing that prevented him for not going for the killing blow on day one was the fact that he initially didn't know enough about the Na'vi's and their home..


Not to mention that initially he didn't give the orders there,he was still a mercenary hired by the RDA and a subordinate of Selfridge.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)

Its kinda hard to draw the line here, but i think we agree on the "badass" part.

My favorite would be


*Spoiler*: _minor spoiler_ 



When the gunship leaves without authorisation, he just grabs a gun, takes a deep breath and kicks the damn door open, with _dozends_ of people beeing exposed to the atmosphere before putting on the masks


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Slice said:


> Its kinda hard to draw the line here, but i think we agree on the "badass" part.
> 
> My favorite would be
> 
> ...





Heh,regarding Quaritch and his badass moments mine would be 

*Spoiler*: __ 




when the giant gunship goes down,he starts running while everything around him falls and burns,his shoulder is on fucking fire and he just does what he needs to do before exiting the ship in his mech.

Only then does he put out the fire on his shoulder..


Oh..and when he was trying to break down Jake in their final fight by calling him a traitor to the human race!


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2009)

In the sequel, Jake and Neytiri should travel to Earth as Pandora's ambassadors. All sorts of hilarity will ensue when his parents meet his wife. "WUT HAV U DONE 2 MY SON?!"


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

Arishem said:


> In the sequel, Jake and Neytiri should travel to Earth as Pandora's ambassadors. All sorts of hilarity will ensue when his parents meet his wife.




Poor bastards..


One of their sons is dead,while the other is a 3 meter tall blue furry!


But Earth wouldn't be a great place for action..

We wouldn't have flight scenes or awesome animals..


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..the Earth was dying..and what do they do?
> 
> They come to Pandora,find a sentient species,find a great deal of biological diversity and what do they do?
> 
> ...



Except that the whole thing could've been avoided by.....I dunno, TALKING, which apparently the humans were TRYING to do for quite some time. On the human side, you have Sigourney Weaver and them trying to be all nice....on the native side, it appears that even the most compassionate of them(the main gal) was going to kill him for simply..........being there. 

As Jake said, the natives wanted nothing, so they wouldn't have bothered making a deal with the humans. Because to them, humans were inferior creatures.....which once again, missed out on an interesting opportunity for the film. 

Because Cameron wants us to believe that humans ARE inferior..for some reason...We are supposed to be rooting for the natives, even though they'd dominated all the species on their planet, like the humans were doing to them. 

One thing I will point out in my review is that the film isn't quite as anti-human as much as it is anti-military. EVERY military dude is made out to be an unintelligent, trigger happy dolt(hell, the movie even has lots of dialogue making a point of this). The main exception, of course, is our hero, because the plot calls for it.

As the U.S is currently in 2 wars, I find that the demonizing of the military is quite demoralizing and offensive. 

As for the Colonel not giving the time out of the kindness of his heart, the actor seemed to make him somewhat indifferent. At this point in his life, the Colonel seems to be world wary enough to know how its going to end, so doesn't bother putting any emotional investment in his actions.

Never at any point does he ever seem to be proud of killing. Nor does he seem to feel any remorse. He's used to it, and always knew that war is inevitable. He even tried to use non-lethal methods early on when they attacked. 

I'm not saying he was really a good person. He was simply a broken down military man. He would kill without crying over it, but he wouldn't take any glee from it either. 

Hence, he wasn't evil enough to hate. He was just doing his job.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Except that the whole thing could've been avoided by.....I dunno, TALKING, which apparently the humans were TRYING to do for quite some time. On the human side, you have Sigourney Weaver and them trying to be all nice....on the native side, it appears that even the most compassionate of them(the main gal) was going to kill him for simply..........being there.
> 
> As Jake said, the natives wanted nothing, so they wouldn't have bothered making a deal with the humans. Because to them, humans were inferior creatures.....which once again, missed out on an interesting opportunity for the film.
> 
> ...



Bullshit,the Na'vi wanted to teach the humans but the humans tought that all the things regarding Eyhwa were mystical bullshit from savages and the relations soured.

The humans just wanted to mine Unobtanium and the easiest way was under the Na'vi's home,that was all..they didn't show even a speck of respect for the Na'vi and thought all along they were superior.


And regarding the "didn't want to move away from home" thing..how would the western world react if somebody found shitloads of oil under the Vatican and it would be necessary to tear the whole place down to get it.

Not so friendly,would it..


Dude..regarding the doing his job thing..

Nobody I know of finds as much pleasure in doing his job as Quaritch found in doing his!


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2009)

Martial the natives weren't dominating the other species, the Na'vi lived in a symbiotic relationship with the whole planet, which were all the plants and animals, even the ones that try to kill him.


----------



## Yeobo (Dec 19, 2009)

Just saw the movie yesterday and loooooved it. I also loved when 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Quaritch took two arrows. Eat it, bitch.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 19, 2009)

The World said:


> Martial the natives weren't dominating the other species, the Na'vi lived in a symbiotic relationship with the whole planet, which were all the plants and animals, even the ones that try to kill him.



Thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

> I'm not saying he was really a good person. He was simply a broken down military man. He would kill without crying over it, but he wouldn't take any glee from it either.



Did we watch the same movie? He wanted to destroy them, the man was hungry for war. The fact that he went in the end to extinct them pointed towards this. The whole point was that the US are ignorant about other cultures and their ways, believing that everyone wants the same as them and that they are doing everything for the best. 

As for the films themes, I don't think it pointed towards humans being inferior but more that the humans are full of greed and they believed that everything around them is disposable, unlike the Navi would believed everything was living and was a part of eachother. I never knew Cameron had these views. I think Miyazaki did it better in Mononoke, he understood the themes, the humans weren't one dimensional and the film had a finale that wasn't so biased.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Bullshit,the Na'vi wanted to teach the humans but the humans tought that all the things regarding Eyhwa were mystical bullshit from savages and the relations soured.
> 
> The humans just wanted to mine Unobtanium and the easiest way was under the Na'vi's home,that was all..they didn't show even a speck of respect for the Na'vi and thought all along they were superior.
> 
> ...



1) It appears that they did kind of want to teach the humans.......But apparently it backfired and instead they wanted to kill the humans....er.....

2) Nor did the natives think any more for the humans? Once again, they had no problems to kill humans, while the humans were kind of reluctant to kill them....Plus, how many times did they make references to humans being inferior to them? A lot.

3) I'm not saying they should've moved. I do believe that a fair deal could've been worked out though.

4) The only time he came across liking to kill is oddly, when he was trying to kill the traitor humans.....If I were in his shoes, I'd be pissed too if my own kind sold out my race.....(Although granted, I wouldnt kill for it, but I'm not a military man).

World: Thats just changing the words around. Imagine if we could control inferior species brains......That would be enslaving them, and whats what the natives did. THey can call it a bond all they like. They are pretty much taking over the poor beasts minds.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

> 1) It appears that they did kind of want to teach the humans.......But apparently it backfired and instead they wanted to kill the humans....er.....



Because they started bulldozing everything and the Navi didn't trust them anymore. 



> 2) Nor did the natives think any more for the humans? Once again, they had no problems to kill humans, while the humans were kind of reluctant to kill them....Plus, how many times did they make references to humans being inferior to them? A lot.



We don't know the human body count before they levelled the tree and killed a ton of them, after that can you blame the navi? 9/11 hello.

Btw the humans were the ones who laughed at the Navi and their beliefs. The navi thought they were inferior because the humans didn't respect their surroundings. The Navi's weren't paticularly hostile, they let them teach their kids ffs.



> 3) I'm not saying they should've moved. I do believe that a fair deal could've been worked out though.



Except neither was willing to budge, and the humans looked down upon them. its the Navi's planet so it was their right to stand their ground, the humans were the ones imposing.



> 4) The only time he came across liking to kill is oddly, when he was trying to kill the traitor humans.....If I were in his shoes, I'd be pissed too if my own kind sold out my race.....(Although granted, I wouldnt kill for it, but I'm not a military man).



He wanted to drop napalm didn't he? The guy was a fucking psycho.



> World: Thats just changing the words around. Imagine if we could control inferior species brains......That would be enslaving them, and whats what the natives did. THey can call it a bond all they like. They are pretty much taking over the poor beasts minds.



But that was part of their world, the fact they could link with the animals. 

Why are you so butthurt over the movie, I admit the human angle was incredibly shallow but dude its a movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Because they started bulldozing everything and the Navi didn't trust them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) And you think someone trashing your property justifies murder? Even if this was okay, the main gal was ready to kill that guy JUST because he was a human. It would be like after 9/11, someone killed a guy just because he was arab. In a sense, they are committing hate crimes.

2) Dont get me wrong. I dont blame them for the final battle. How many times did one of them refer to humans as stupid, insane, or even barbarians. Here is an interesting note. The humans used violence as a last resort, the natives used violence as their first response. 

3) But once again, the fact that the Earth was dying shows that it wasn't like humanity had too much of a choice. Wait............Wasn't this the exact same plot as that "Battle for Terra" movie? 

4) But he was the one who suggested they use gas to drive it away. 

5) Part of their world, eh? Do you know what's part of our world? Sex. Do you know what comes with that? Rape. What else? Emotions, but for all the love you have, you have hate. "Avatar" simply gives the natives the biological edge....once again, making me wonder what the message really was. If humans had that kind of strength, the ability to directly bond with the earth/animals, heal wounds with magic, blah, blah blah, we probably wont care for technology either. 

"Why are you so butthurt over the movie, I admit the human angle was incredibly shallow but dude its a movie."

- Because it's offensive. It is just a movie, but movies can offend too. Even though I seem to be pressing the anti-human angle, I'm more bothered with the anti-military angle. For Cameron to pull this shit off while the military is in 2 wars is insensitive and even cruel. 

I also hate the films green message. It's well intentioned, but for a movie that seems to hate greed and technology, it sure has forgotten that it cost like 300 mil to make and even invented new technology for it.

Do you know how many mouths 300 mil could feed? 

I dont mind that much being spent, but I am bothered when Cameron tries to forcefeed such a message in a 300 mil movie.....

Ugh, James Cameron is a brilliant director, but he's attempts to preach are embarassing. The message in "Avatar" is questionable, hypocritical and muddled all the same. The last time we saw him, he was trying to press the Talpiot Tomb theory......offending Christians while causing experts to groan(The Talpiot Tomb supporters  are a minority). 

I can't stand directors with pretense.

Luckily, he is such a great visual director that it's hard to dislike "Avatar" in the long run.

Although I can't help but wonder if after the credits, Earth simply nuked the planet and were done with it.........I mean, we have nukes NOW. What would they be like in 200 years? lol.....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

> 1) And you think someone trashing your property justifies murder? Even if this was okay, the main gal was ready to kill that guy JUST because he was a human. It would be like after 9/11, someone killed a guy just because he was arab. In a sense, they are committing hate crimes.



They fought back when the humans went to incenerate them all.



> 2) Dont get me wrong. I dont blame them for the final battle. How many times did one of them refer to humans as stupid, insane, or even barbarians. Here is an interesting note. The humans used violence as a last resort, the natives used violence as their first response.



No they didn't. Not that the humans used it first either tho.



> 3) But once again, the fact that the Earth was dying shows that it wasn't like humanity had too much of a choice. Wait............Wasn't this the exact same plot as that "Battle for Terra" movie?



They were doing it for money, not for saving humanity, its not like they were stealing their crops. You must have got the Africa comparsion. 



> 4) But he was the one who suggested they use gas to drive it away.



Except then he went with a payload to wipe them out.


> 5) Part of their world, eh? Do you know what's part of our world? Sex. Do you know what comes with that? Rape.



Thats just silly MH.



> - Because it's offensive. It is just a movie, but movies can offend too. Even though I seem to be pressing the anti-human angle, I'm more bothered with the anti-military angle. For Cameron to pull this shit off while the military is in 2 wars is insensitive and even cruel.



Its not exactly social commentary MH, but anyway its representing Cameron's views, as I said Miyazaki did it better, there wasn't much of a balance.



> I dont mind that much being spent, but I am bothered when Cameron tries to forcefeed such a message in a 300 mil movie.....



Preservation message is universal as it is. As for 300 mil comment, are you being serious? 



> Although I can't help but wonder if after the credits, Earth simply nuked the planet and were done with it.........I mean, we have nukes NOW. What would they be like in 200 years? lol.....



But Pandora is so beautiful, and I doubt the "liberals" would let them


----------



## Ziko (Dec 19, 2009)

Just watched it. I'm not in the mood to write a long review so I'll just say: Watch this damn movie! WATCH IT! Pocahontas story on serious drugs, packed with action. Holy hell the movie blew me away!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> They fought back when the humans went to incenerate them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Don't get me wrong, that part I understand. My issue was how quickly they wanted to kill Jake early on, before the actual war started.

2) The first thing we see them do is WANT to kill the human. The chick was going too, the males would've if it weren't for her, and they seriously had to think about killing him when he arrived at the camp.

3) To be honest, this part confused me. At one point, Ribisi makes a statement that sounds like it's all for the money. But the film is also intent on making a similar point on how bad Earth is right now. So the only thing I can guess is they hope that the minerals will make it better......I have a feeling that a lot of the film was cut out, because otherwise, I'm not sure of the point of introducing both possibilities but never really rolling with them.

4) Because they weren't running? (I'm not justifying him, once again, but it still just goes to show that the humans only resorted to violence when absolutely necessary).

5) Yes, Im serious on the 300mil comment, especially if the film represents Cameron's views.

World: My point is that it's still mind controlling. my rape comparison really is pretty flawed......it's difficult to make an exact comparison. But if we could do this in real life, it would be called animal cruelty. 

Anyway, my review is finally up. Link is in sig.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Don't get me wrong, that part I understand. My issue was how quickly they wanted to kill Jake early on, before the actual war started.
> 
> 2) The first thing we see them do is WANT to kill the human. The chick was going too, the males would've if it weren't for her, and they seriously had to think about killing him when he arrived at the camp.
> 
> ...



Umm..I would just like to point out that the relations between the humans and the Na'vi were screwed way before Jake arrived on the planet..

They were already starting to mine the Unobtanium from some places where they shouldn't and thus Grace was banished from teaching the Na'vi and why the humans started firing on the Na'vi since they wouldn't leave them alone (the giant mining truck with arrows in its tires).


----------



## Cel (Dec 19, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Don't get me wrong, that part I understand. My issue was how quickly they wanted to kill Jake early on, before the actual war started.
> 
> 2) The first thing we see them do is WANT to kill the human. The chick was going too, the males would've if it weren't for her, and they seriously had to think about killing him when he arrived at the camp.



The thing you are overlook is that the Na'vi are NOT civilized.  They are just an indigenous population.  Let's think back when the British were colonizing the new world.  Do you seriously think Indians did not kill some British people just because they invaded their territory?  It's self defense 101.  In nature, if an animal invades your territory, you attack it to preserve it.



> 5) Yes, Im serious on the 300mil comment, especially if the film represents Cameron's views.



Yes, he did spend a great sum of money making this money, but he did so while generating THOUSANDS of jobs. He did not make the movie by himself.  I read somewhere that he employed over 2000 people to make this movie.  If 300 million is the price he has to pay to make the movie and feed over 2000 families in this troubled economy, I believe it is worth the money.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

Starcraft + Fern Gully = Avatar


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 



The plot was ridiculously predictable and cliche.  James Cameron basically went into a rainforest with broken glow sticks and razorblades and went wild to create Pandora.  The military's strategy was completely retarded.  They should have listened to the advice from another James Cameron movie "I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure."  Hell, nuking it would even cut the miner's jobs in half.


That said, I loved the visuals, it was very enjoyable for that and the action was pretty sweet.  There is just _a lot_ to complain about in it that makes me think all this hype is a bit much.


----------



## Nuzents (Dec 20, 2009)

^Lol, i thought of Fern Gully when I watched it too, didn't care for it much(avatar)...

I mean, it was alright, just nothing great, i wouldn't buy it when it comes out


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I agree with Gooba. This film had too much hype.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Good previews at least.

The Book of Eli
Alice In Wonderland 3D
Clash of the Titans
Iron Man 2
Salt
Percy Jackson and the Olympians


----------



## Cel (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet, but I agree with Gooba. This film had too much hype.



But if it were made by Chris Nolan, you would've been riding the hype train and enjoying it.. don't lie


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Cel said:


> But if it were made by Chris Nolan, you would've been riding the hype train and enjoying it.. don't lie



A...CGI movie...made by Chris Nolan? 

He hates CGI. 

But yea, I'm riding the Inception hype train all the way through. Got a girl-boner for that man.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> This film had too much hype.



I think it delivered on hype, the 3D was done well and James Cameron did what he set out to do, he created a world.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

He didn't really.  He just made the Amazon 50% bigger, hairless, and bio-luminescent.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I dunno why people keep saying that this film is ground-breaking. Motion capture has been around for awhile. The only thing I see improved is the facial features on the Na'vi are much more realistic.

And this self-proclaimed Avatar Day was a little much.


----------



## illusion (Dec 20, 2009)

I enjoyed the movie, it had good action, decent story and amazing visuals. Worth the money I spent, you go into a movie to get lost for a few hours and be entertained, it definitely did it's job.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 20, 2009)

I went and saw it on IMAX 3D at the theater near me, and I have to say, the CG effects were truly breathtaking, like nothing I had ever seen before in a movie, and I've seen quite a few in my time. While it is true that the story as a whole was fairly predictable and many of the plot points have been used many times before, I thought that Cameron was effective in the way in which he delivered these elements to the audience. Overall I thought the cast and scripting were fairly strong, with no glaring negatives in either case. It was quite a enjoyable movie experience, and I look forward to a blu-ray release, and the possibility of future movies set in the world of Avatar. 

P.S. When Quaritch went down at the end, first thing that came to mind was Boromir from LOTR, heh.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cel said:


> Yes, he did spend a great sum of money making this money, but he did so while generating THOUSANDS of jobs. He did not make the movie by himself.  I read somewhere that he employed over 2000 people to make this movie.  If 300 million is the price he has to pay to make the movie and feed over 2000 families in this troubled economy, I believe it is worth the money.



I love you for this.

And Chee, shut up.  You can't make ANY judgement until you see it.

Plus, it's not just motion capture.  They had monitors ON SET that allowed them to see their character _pre-rendered_ into Pandora.  This is motion capture on a whole new level.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I've seen 16 minutes of it, in IMAX and in 3D. I remember what it looked liked, it had amazing graphics (when the forest lit up, great visuals) but certainly not groundbreaking.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> I've seen 16 minutes of it, in IMAX and in 3D. I remember what it looked liked, it had amazing graphics (when the forest lit up, great visuals) but certainly not groundbreaking.



But it is.  It may not look it, but it all boils down to how it was done, not exactly how it looks.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> But it is.  It may not look it, but it all boils down to how it was done, not exactly how it looks.



What do you mean? The technology involved?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't let a Spider-Man 3 fan push you around, Chee!


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh Rukia.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 20, 2009)

It was my understanding that a large majority of the cameras and technology used to make Avatar were invented specifically for this film. Basically, Cameron was able to utilize filming techniques that no one else has been able to do yet because of the entirely new technology that was developed for Avatar which is why nothing else is like it, because no one else has yet been able to use the tech that Cameron was able to have access to for this undertaking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I feel as though I have seen three major Science Fiction releases this year.  None of these films are all that comparable.  But if I had to rank them, my list would look like this:

1).  Star Trek
2).  District 9
3).  Avatar


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> What do you mean? The technology involved?



Yes.

And I wouldn't call myself a fan, exactly.  I'm a Star Wars fan.  I'm a LotR fan.  And now I'm an Avatar fan.  Meaning I will invest more stock in this film than I would others.  Spider-Man 3 was just something I asked for during Christmas.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Ewing4686 said:


> It was my understanding that a large majority of the cameras and technology used to make Avatar were invented specifically for this film. Basically, Cameron was able to utilize filming techniques that no one else has been able to do yet because of the entirely new technology that was developed for Avatar which is why nothing else is like it, because no one else has yet been able to use the tech that Cameron was able to have access to for this undertaking.



That's what he said on AOTS, but I guess I'll have to watch a making-of documentary to fully understand what he did that was so "groundbreaking."

Because right now I just see motion-capture and 3D. And both have been around for quite some time. And I'm guessing this film doesn't look as great on a regular 2D screen. Probably even worse on DVD.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> That's what he said on AOTS, but I guess I'll have to watch a making-of documentary to fully understand what he did that was so "groundbreaking."
> 
> Because right now I just see motion-capture and 3D. And both have been around for quite some time. And I'm guessing this film doesn't look as great on a regular 2D screen. Probably even worse on DVD.



Which is why I'll be buying the blu-ray version (which SHOULD have 3D capabilities... if Sharkboy & Lavagirl and Coraline get that treatment, this damn-well deserves it).  If I had the money, I'd get a bigger and better television with it.  I have a 32" LG LCD and my PS3 hooks up through it via HDMI and it STILL only makes blu-ray look a little better.  I hear once you're in the 40" range, the difference is massive.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Cameron said he'll release the film for 3D.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Coraline was a good film.  Very underrated.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Cameron said he'll release the film for 3D.



Hot damn.

And I didn't mean to make it sound like it wasn't bad.  I've never had the pleasure of seeing it.  I almost bought it, but thought I should watch it online first or something.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I wanted to see that movie in theaters but I got lost and ended up at the wrong theater.


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I just got home yesterday evening after seeing this film, and I thinkit delivered what it st out for, and what I expected from Cameron, considering his earlier films. Very predictable story, as I wasn't surprised at any one point, but that's not why I like Cameron films, and people shouldn't exepct too much in this department.

One thing I found strange, and couldn't help but wonder about during the film.

When we see Jake wake up in his Avatar the first time, he stumbles around and goes for a run on the base. We see all sorts of other Na'vi avatars, playing around, training, playing basketball. It wasn't just Jake, Ripley and the nerdy guy.

What happened to those other Avatar pilots? Were they sent home? Wasn't they being used? I just couldn't help thinking about it.

Anyone has an explanation from this, from perhaps an official source?

Anyways, enjoyable film, and I am a furry, I have the hots for Neytiri, and those damn leafs in her necklace kept getting in the way...


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2009)

Spartacus said:


> When we see Jake wake up in his Avatar the first time, he stumbles around and goes for a run on the base. We see all sorts of other Na'vi avatars, playing around, training, playing basketball. It wasn't just Jake, Ripley and the nerdy guy.
> 
> What happened to those other Avatar pilots? Were they sent home? Wasn't they being used? I just couldn't hepl thinking about it.
> 
> Anyone has an explanation from this, from perhaps an official source?



noone else resisted as far as they did, but some of them are seen at the end while the people are being escorted off planet


----------



## Spartacus (Dec 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> noone else resisted as far as they did, but some of them are seen at the end while the people are being escorted off planet



Hmm, I only noticed the nerdy guys avatar standing with a gun, Jake, and a lot of native Na'vi, but I may not have noticed the others.


----------



## Jiratic (Dec 20, 2009)

The first 90 minutes were breathtakingly beautiful, i was at a genuine loss for words.
the conclusion however, almost seemed if Michael Bay directed it, a bit too much flash for what was needed without the plot need for it. Also, dissapointed didn't get to see that huge orange flying demon get tamed .


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Jiratic said:


> The first 90 minutes were breathtakingly beautiful, i was at a genuine loss for words.
> the conclusion however, almost seemed if Michael Bay directed it, a bit too much flash for what was needed without the plot need for it. Also, dissapointed didn't get to see that huge orange flying demon get tamed .



Wow, a bunch of explosions and suddenly it's a Michael Bay knockoff?  No, a film has to be a little more shallow to be comparable to a Bay film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2009)

Ciupy: 

1) "Umm..I would just like to point out that the relations between the humans and the Na'vi were screwed way before Jake arrived on the planet"

- So? I'm not arguing against that......

2) "They were already starting to mine the Unobtanium from some places where they shouldn't and thus Grace was banished from teaching the Na'vi and why the humans started firing on the Na'vi since they wouldn't leave them alone (the giant mining truck with arrows in its tires)."

- Once again, as much as it would suck having your home destroyed, that doesn't mean that every human deserves to die.

Cel:

1) "The thing you are overlook is that the Na'vi are NOT civilized. They are just an indigenous population. Let's think back when the British were colonizing the new world. Do you seriously think Indians did not kill some British people just because they invaded their territory? It's self defense 101. In nature, if an animal invades your territory, you attack it to preserve it."

- For one, the British had less of a reason to conquer(as I keep saying, the film keeps implying that Earth is dying...), Perhaps if it was just about greedy Governments wanting to colonize them, with Earth being fine without it, I'd be more sympathetic. Your argument that they aren't civilized isn't helping your argument. In fact, it just makes me even more annoyed. Cameron seems to admire the fact that these guys aren't civilized, and we're supposed to as well. Yes, un-civilized cultures are nicer to the planet.....but may I remind you that the term 'savages' came from the fact that many of the old cultures acted very much like savages. They killed without remorse, often without reason, and could do much worse. Cameron seemed to want to make these guys to be more peaceful and noble(as if aware of the darker side of the people who were deamed as savages), but as I said, they apparently would kill ANY human they cross.

This could have still worked, but in the end, we're supposed to admire their primitive (and hypocritical) lifestyle.....

2) "Yes, he did spend a great sum of money making this money, but he did so while generating THOUSANDS of jobs. He did not make the movie by himself. I read somewhere that he employed over 2000 people to make this movie. If 300 million is the price he has to pay to make the movie and feed over 2000 families in this troubled economy, I believe it is worth the money."

-I'm just going to pretend that you responded with this simply to respond. I'm sure that someone as intelligent as you would really not try to think that this would be a valid argument. While yes, making any movie is good for the economy. Back to the movie itself, hiring those humans to mine the planet creates jobs.......probably over 2,000...and the minerals, when traded for cash, probably will create more jobs...

So...........I'm going to chalk your comment here as a bit of a brain fart. Nice try though. 

Once again, I want to make a point that I'm glad the movie was made. Unless it really flops, it certainly was worth it. It is a good movie, I'm just bugged by its hateful pretense. 

As for comparing to the ending to a Michael Bay film..........Seriously? Can we have an action scene with explosions without being compared now? The difference between a James Cameron film and a Michael Bay film is the set up.

A Cameron film will establish its world fully, build characters, build relationships, build plot, build suspense and will suddenly dive into a revolutionary action sequence that blows people away.

A Bay film will establish its world(to a lesser degree), blow shit up, create characters and relationships as if they are part of a check list, blow more shit up, maybe build some suspense, blow shit up.....and will blow more shit up. 

I like Bay, and I think he's good with action, but to compare a James Cameron film to him...


----------



## Jiratic (Dec 20, 2009)

i didn't mean it was as bad as michael bay film, i just thought the action towards the end dragged on a bit too long, and that perhaps some more editing/cutting, would have produced a better experience.


----------



## Slice (Dec 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> A Bay film will establish its world(to a lesser degree), blow shit up, create characters and relationships as if they are part of a check list, blow more shit up, maybe build some suspense, blow shit up.....and will blow more shit up.
> 
> I like Bay, and I think he's good with action, but to compare a James Cameron film to him...



You forgot corny one liners while blowing stuff up and people running in slow motion away from explosions. Both very important in a Bay movie.

That said:  1:02 - 1:45

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqoRRsywK5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Michael Bay is a joke.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

It was a genuinely enjoyable film with a gorgeous world and compelling characters.  The multiple nods Cameron made to Aliens were great, with Sigourney Weaver, and the power-loader type mecha.  

(In fact, the fact that much of their gear was refitted civilian issue stuff explains many incongruencies with the humans technology)

Philosophically, it seemed more anti-corporatist than anything else, which seems to echo themes from Aliens.  Companies, act like people, yet aren't people.  Don't you guys remember where Weyland-Yutani was willing to sacrifice the crew of the Nostromo in order to profit from the Alien?   Later they sacrificed an entire colony just to get their hands on a potential bioweapon.  Inhuman creatures pursuing inhuman goals (money) yields inhumanly evil ends if not checked.


@ Cel and MartialHorror

The Na'vi aren't civilized?  Under what sort of standard would they be considered not civilized other then the fact that they aren't human beings?  They seemed to be have a highly developed culture and sense of morality, as well as being intellectually advanced.  Furthermore they seem quite ethical and reasonable, and refined in both tastes & manners.



> - Once again, as much as it would suck having your home destroyed, that doesn't mean that every human deserves to die.



Actually it means that the humans are a clear and present danger to the survival of you and yours, thus making it morally acceptable to work to eliminate that danger in any way possible--including killing them all.  

The Na'vi only really threatened the human's quarterly profit statements.  The humans on the other hand, were threatening the entire damn planet with their practices, and were really only the tools of a corporate monster.  There's a very good reason why the science fiction trope of a corporate monstrosity exists.


----------



## JohnJohn (Dec 20, 2009)

Seriously, what is with these debates...

I think most people can say it was enjoyable... some will say they loved it...

Heck, there are some, for some odd reason, that cannot find the will to appreciate it. Can't we just leave it at that, guys?

Where's the love?


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Michael Bay is a joke.








... Anyways, this film was truly an experience. I know there are those who expected the dialogue and plot to match the level of visual wonder that Cameron created with Pandora, but I think this is one of those cases where the phrase "You have to see to believe" really sums things up. The planet's theme of everything being connected and the graphics showcasing that pretty much told the story. 

Having such a lush environment laid out in front of the audience and then adding the notion of it being damaged/destroyed/taken away by the antagonists was an extremely simple yet effective method to make the story resonate with the viewer to another degree.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Hahah, badass Superman. 

Who was the second person he smacked down with a chair?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Jiratic said:


> i didn't mean it was as bad as michael bay film, i just thought the action towards the end dragged on a bit too long, and that perhaps some more editing/cutting, would have produced a better experience.



Quite the contrary, IMO.  The final battle scene was too short for my liking.  I wanted MORE!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Well, I feel as though I have seen three major Science Fiction releases this year.  None of these films are all that comparable.  But if I had to rank them, my list would look like this:
> 
> 1).  Star Trek
> 2).  District 9
> 3).  Avatar



For me D-9 would be #1, Fook yeah!


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2009)

The Space Cowboy said:


> It was a genuinely enjoyable film with a gorgeous world and compelling characters.  The multiple nods Cameron made to Aliens were great, with Sigourney Weaver, and the power-loader type mecha.
> 
> (In fact, the fact that much of their gear was refitted civilian issue stuff explains many incongruencies with the humans technology)
> 
> ...



this

Letting the defeated humans leave at the end may have been a bad idea, 

Avatar 2: Nuke the Planet from Orbit

It also may have helped if they ever explained why Unobtainium(such a fitting name) was worth as much as it was which I found the only flaw but a very small flaw unless it was for something vital


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

LMMFAO.  Okay, so Avatar made 73 million this weekend.  Ho-hum.  But I thought this picture was hilarious.



Seriously?  They didn't have a more appropriate picture to use?


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm, since it's only mid-Sunday still, is that $73 million number a rough estimate as of now? I assume they would have pretty definite numbers from Friday and likely Saturday ticket sales but I don't see how they would have a specific number for Sunday's gross yet, but I assume they're just going with a prediction based on the prior two days of revenue.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

It is an estimation, but they have gotten that formula down to a science.  They use it for almost every movie that comes out and they are almost always within 5%.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

So it looks like it settled half way. Didn't break the record for biggest December opening and it didn't flop either.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 20, 2009)

Certainly a respectable number considering the huge snow storm we got here in the Northeast that affected Delaware, Pennsylvania and New York among others. I was fortunate that I went to an IMAX showing on Friday before the big snow started yesterday. I think if weather conditions had been optimal it would have definitely broken the December opening record from I am Legend.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

Running Up That Hill


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Running Up That Hill



With all due respect, you obviously missed what the story had to offer.

And that's okay.  People who come from different walks of life will interpret things different ways.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> LMMFAO.  Okay, so Avatar made 73 million this weekend.  Ho-hum.  But I thought this picture was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  They didn't have a more appropriate picture to use?



It may be 73 million in the US,but worldwide it made 233 million dollars in 3 days!!!



It is the greatest opening of a movie which isn't based on a already famous story,a comic book or a goddamned sequel..


I am gonna enjoy this..


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

> It may be 73 million in the US,but worldwide it made 233 million dollars in 3 days!!!



Did pretty damn good worldwide.

Was the budget for this film 500k?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Did pretty damn good worldwide.
> 
> Was the budget for this film 500k?



500 million?  

Lordy no..

It's closer to 273 million dollars but with the added marketing..who knows..

350 million dollars I'd say..


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I was thinking that was high. I read somewhere that it was the projected cost a long time ago, my brain must've farted.

It was 300k right?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> Yea, I was thinking that was high. I read somewhere that it was the projected cost a long time ago, my brain must've farted.
> 
> It was 300k right?



350 million dollars yep..


A shitload of cash still..but not a goddamned half a billion like some idiots have said in the past..


Wait until WOM will pick up..then we will see some truly serious cash!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 20, 2009)

I knew this movie would disappoint


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Not bad, almost making its money back in the box office.

And people said that Inception's project budget of 200 mil was overboard.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> I knew this movie would disappoint



You just couldn't enjoy this movie due to your unique impairment regarding depth perception.


Dude ,as a raging boner,you cannot see 3D due to the fact that you have just one eye..



^Chee..first of all you gotta see Avatar..in 3D or bust.

Second of all,Inception looks a lot like Matrix meets Dark City..

And that is an ideea that can make me jizz repeatedly in my undies..

Gonna have to keep a tight eye on that one.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Chee..first of all you gotta see Avatar..in 3D or bust.
> 
> Second of all,Inception looks a lot like Matrix meets Dark City..
> 
> ...



I'm probably gonna see it next week, with my dad. :ho


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> With all due respect, you obviously missed what the story had to offer.
> 
> And that's okay.  People who come from different walks of life will interpret things different ways.


It is more that I already got everything this story had to offer when I was 10 and watched Fern Gully.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It may be 73 million in the US,but worldwide it made 233 million dollars in 3 days!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



73 Million domestic is amazing considering some of the snow storms that hit over this weekend. This will definately be a word of mouth movie especially during the Christmas break. I may go see it again, seeing as I'm already planning to see Sherlock Holmes next week.

BTW *Chee*, the other guy who gets a chair shot from James Cameron on the previous page is Brett Ratner. The bastard who directed X-Men: The Last Stand. He is also in the process of making the appropriate motions to rape my childhood when he directs Beverly Hills Cop IV(2012).


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Gooba said:


> It is more that I already got everything this story had to offer when I was 10 and watched Fern Gully.



Ferngully,which is nothing more than Pocahontas with fairies..


I don't for a second doubt that the story is umm..how should I say this delicately..a ripp-off of countless others..but goddamn the execution of the said story is really,really good.

Not to mention that James Cameron had to cut almost 40 minutes out of the story for the movie to fit into a 3D IMAX theatre.

The movie initially was too big to fit on the coils!



I hope we will get a Director's Cut eventually!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> - Once again, as much as it would suck having your home destroyed, that doesn't mean that every human deserves to die.



MH your really clutching at straws here, the Navi only killed the ones that came wanting to wipe them out, they let most of the humans go. 

Raging Boner is only here to troll, we'll see how good Last airbender is after Shamalamadingdong is done with it.

So it'll make its money back, so many people are whining about the 3D tho, don't watch at RealD, try your best to watch it at an IMAX.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

Fern Gully was before Pocahontas, well, before the movie at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

Ferngully has gotten alot of attention from this, the film was far more similar to Pocahantus/Dances with the Wolves than Ferngully.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought the movie was too long.  Too much time was spent on training Jake Sulley into a warrior.  I think that time would have been better spent showing how he defeated that Giant Red Pterodactyl.  He just jumped on it's back and the next thing we know he is fucking landing it at the sacred site?  WTF was that shit?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Fern Gully was before Pocahontas, well, before the movie at least.



I know that,but I mean the theme of the movie,which predates them both.

The story of a man caught between two worlds,who learns to love a foreign culture as much as his own or even more,who falls in love with the beautiful daughter of the clan chief,which is accidentally set to marry the greatest young warrior of the tribe e.t.c.

This is some old,old stuff.


And I think that I strangely found some similarities to goddamned Dune..


I mean..was I the only one who at a certain scene was expecting the Na'vi to start chanting Muad'Dib?:rofl


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> I think that time would have been better spent showing how he defeated that Giant Red Pterodactyl. He just jumped on it's back and the next thing we know he is fucking landing it at the sacred site? WTF was that shit?



They weren't as dangerous as claimed, jump on and connect. I wish it was bigger, like a badass dragon, and spit fire.

One thing I will say, for a 3D movie, not much stuff came flying at you.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> It was 300k right?



K means thousand.



Gooba said:


> It is more that I already got everything this story had to offer when I was 10 and watched Fern Gully.



There's more to it than Fern Gully.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

I swear people need to get over it, no blockbuster I've seen has ever had a compelling storyline, it was standard fair, its not like Terminator and Aliens were groundbreaking for their stories.


----------



## DeathkillerD (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> One thing I will say, for a 3D movie, not much stuff came flying at you.


thats what was one of the best things about this movie, they didn't use 3D like a gimmick, they used it for immersion into the film. to add depth to the scenes and make you feel like you are really there.  I have high hopes for where 3D will take us if this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> They weren't as dangerous as claimed, jump on and connect. I wish it was bigger, like a badass dragon, and spit fire.
> 
> One thing I will say, for a 3D movie, not much stuff came flying at you.



Umm..the darn thing was fast enough to dodge missiles (admitedly the missiles were fired visually but still) and strong enough to pull attack gunships out of the sky..


The thing had no fucking equal in the sky..that's why it didn't even bother with Jake at first..





Who would win between the Thanator and it?


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> And I think that I strangely found some similarities to goddamned Dune..
> 
> 
> I mean..was I the only one who at a certain scene was expecting the Na'vi to start chanting Muad'Dib?:rofl



Same here Ciupy, throughout the movie I definitely was thinking it had a lot of similarities to the Dune storyline, what with Muad'Dib, the Fremen, etc. When they had to do their rite of passage by riding a Banshee, I was thinking of Paul having to ride the Sand worms. To me, I felt that Avatar was a blending of a lot of the plot elements from Dune and the man vs. environment themes found in alot of Miyazaki's works i.e. Nausicaa and Princess Mononoke. I really enjoyed it and hope that it gets strong legs going into Christmas weekend and sets up for possible sequels from Cameron set in the Avatar universe.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 20, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> K means thousand.
> 
> 
> 
> There's more to it than Fern Gully.


What was I missing?



Ennoea said:


> I swear people need to get over it, no blockbuster I've seen has ever had a compelling storyline, it was standard fair, its not like Terminator and Aliens were groundbreaking for their stories.


Terminator's story was freaking awesome, maybe not groundbreaking but a whole lot more original than this one.  It was a whole lot less cliche as was the dialogue.  Terminator is one of my favorite movies, which is part of why this was a disappointment because I saw so much creativity and originality in that one and next to none in this.

The reason I was using Fern Gully over all the others is that the main character in that was also a human sent there with the bad guys who gets size-changed into one of the other people and they need to protect their world tree from a corperation trying to harvest their natural resources on top of all the other similarities shared with all those other movies.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 20, 2009)

I was planning on seeing Avatar last night, but then it began to snow...


----------



## Vaz (Dec 20, 2009)

I went to see the movie yesterday in 3D with my girlfriend, and I have to say I'm pretty impressed. *Spoilers.*

I was already somewhat expecting the native-american approach to the alien/human conflict in the movie before going into it, but even I was surprised when the movie turned out to be freaking _Pocahontas in Space_. Still, I didn't exacly mind it since I knew what I was getting into. 

This is my only problem with it, the movie doesn't exacly reek of originality but the mash-up of elements from science fiction actually works and the whole extravaganza of sci fi tropes doesn't hold it back IMO.

The rest is pretty much flawless, best 3D I've ever seen, Pandora is so immersive and even if you know what's coming around the corner you still feel for the characters and those weirdo beasts when the shit hits the fan. Also, the entire coming-of-age ritual was awesome, that sequence alone was worth the ticket I didn't pay for. 

I want one fucking blue alien now. 

Sequel do want.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 20, 2009)

Just saw it and have to say I loved it. I do agree on what others say about the red flying thingy being tamed by Jake so easily. Thats was a bit anticlimatic. Hopefully there is more on the directors cut or something.

If anybody deserved to die in the end, it was Giovanni Ribisi. His character did all that crap just for money


----------



## Cel (Dec 20, 2009)

They didn't necessarily want to kill jake just because he was human.  The thing you are overlooking is that when they met jake, he wasn't the first human or avatar they had met.  The mercenaries have been trying to get the Na'Vi to relocate for quite some time.  The corporate guy himself said they offered them education, technology, and etc just so they could move away from their homeland.  It was just natural for them to feel some sense of hostility when they saw another avatar approaching their home.  They had already to the humans to stay away, but the humans didn't listen.  So now they have to act all nice? What if someone told you that you needed to get out of your house because there was a pot of gold hidden under it?  You politely decline and say you are not going to leave.  But the same person keeps coming back over and over, each time more annoying, would you not want to punch the person in the face and kick him out of your property?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 20, 2009)

Now that I have had a day to digest Cameron's Avatar I can give my 2 cents.

[01] The Brutal science of the film works
[02] The Reduxed story element works
[03] The world of Pandora works

... Ok then so what didn't

[01] There are some scenes needed to be expanded on
[02] Some more vista shots would be nice
[03] I want a sequel now Gods dambit.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Superman said:


> BTW *Chee*, the other guy who gets a chair shot from James Cameron on the previous page is Brett Ratner. The bastard who directed X-Men: The Last Stand. He is also in the process of making the appropriate motions to rape my childhood when he directs Beverly Hills Cop IV(2012).



Ah, okay. Brett Ratner totally deserves the chair.



> K means thousand.



God damn it. This is like my 10th brainfart this week. 

Jeezus fucking christ, I'm loosing it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> He is also in the process of making the appropriate motions to rape my childhood when he directs Beverly Hills Cop IV(2012).



Oh shit Chris Tucker will be in it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 20, 2009)

Martial Horror loved Dragon Ball Evolution but is on the fence with Avatar...I'm seriously considering watching the cam version on ninjavideo just to see how terrible and anti-human this film really is. A friend of mine saw it online and said the SFX were "meh", as he put it...


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> Martial Horror loved Dragon Ball Evolution




+ rep

As for Beverly Hills Cop 4.  2012 is a long way off.  I still expect this to be one of those projects that gets put on the back burner several times before finally being abandoned.  It will never happen.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 20, 2009)

This movie was awesome, the script was meh, but this is a serious cinema orgy. I saw it in 3D, downloading it would do the film injustice.

I really wanted to see Jake fight the red dragon thingy! Some parts where weird though like when neytiri and Jake's human self had a moment, that was a little awkward lol


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> This movie was awesome, the script was meh, but this is a serious cinema orgy. I saw it in 3D, downloading it would do the film injustice.
> 
> I really wanted to see Jake fight the red dragon thingy! Some parts where weird though like when neytiri and Jake's human self had a moment, that was a little awkward lol



You never really notice how big the Na'vi were until you can have a proper human in the frame to compare them to..


Neytiri was big as hell..

She could have carried Jake like a doll on her arms..


All that said..I found that scene a little touching..


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> A friend of mine saw it online and said the SFX were "meh", as he put it...



Yes Raging Boner your "friend" who watched it online is right, and everyone here who actually watched the movie in cinema and have said that its Cgi was amazing are wrong. 



> Martial Horror loved Dragon Ball Evolution



MH liked the movie as he said in his review, he just hates mother earth.

Who else thought the Navi were kind of hot?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who else thought the Navi were kind of hot?



Neytiri..just..Neytiri in warpaint..



I want a freaking sequel..


Hope they make enough money for one..


----------



## Shadow (Dec 20, 2009)

Cowboys vs Indians the Pandora version.  

I love how they build up the scene of jake gathering the na'vi all over the world only for them to be shot up by machine guns and rockets.  not to mention considering how big the na'vi were, EASY TARGET PRACTICE.  

To easily describe this movie.  it's like dating a super hot chick with tits and ass, then she starts to talk and your like.......ok....i can learn to work with this for like 3-4 days.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't believe Jake thought that those Navi on horses could take on mecha's and machine guns, it was a suicide mission.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Cowboys vs Indians the Pandora version.
> 
> I love how they build up the scene of jake gathering the na'vi all over the world only for them to be shot up by machine guns and rockets.  not to mention considering how big the na'vi were, EASY TARGET PRACTICE.
> 
> To easily describe this movie.  it's like dating a super hot chick with tits and ass, then she starts to talk and your like.......ok....i can learn to work with this for like 3-4 days.



Well,the humans did have much superior technology and they would have won in the end if not for..you know.


But yes,the actualy speech was rousing as hell and the following actions scenes kicked ass and took names..


I mean the part where he in short order takes down the ships and then goes on to fight Quaritch..


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

Shadow said:


> To easily describe this movie.  it's like dating a super hot chick with tits and ass, then she starts to talk and your like.......ok....i can learn to work with this for like 3-4 days.


Hahahhaha, so good.

MH, all war movies have a bad military, what is the problem here?  I didn't hear you objecting to any of the other war movies filmed since 2001.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2009)

Ugh, I didn't like Dragonball Evolution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gave it 2 stars! 2 stars! RAWR!

Anyway, I liked "Avatar", even though it seems like Im bitching at it. 

I simply dont like when preachy movies preach questionable things....


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my favorite movie of all time.
It was just too beautiful.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw it earlier today, was awesome! Felt similar to Aliens in some way. The music, the lolevilcorporateguy (Too bad he didn't get his head bitten off) and Ripley!   The plot was completely predictable but it was still great to watch. 
The movie is just beautiful visually. I also agreed that after the hype the Na'vi mentioned about that Red bird (Turokk?), having its capture be offscreen was kind of disappointing.

Anyway, the final battle was kind of funny though. The Na'vi got their asses kicked even after gathering their forces and the rousing speech. If Jake hadn't gone to pray to that holy tree, they would have lost.


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2009)

About taming the "hugedragonthingwhosenameialwaysforget" i think it was explained pretty good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There were people who tamed one in the past, they all were said to be great leaders. The thing is you do not need to be a powerful warrior or Banshee rider, all you need to be is smarter and faster than it.

As Jake said, "The 'dragon' is the greates predator in the sky, it hunts everything but there is nothing that hunts it. So it never learned to look up"

A good leader and hunter has to be smarter than his opponent.


The Na'vi only saw this huge thing dropping by killing stuff. But very few actually had the smarts to think about confrontig it that way


.

So "dropping on it, pluging in", a matter of seconds  no need to show more.





And Boner, if you are not just trolling and really want to dl the movie do yourself a favor and wait for a bluray rip. This film deserves better than a cam.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2009)

Slice said:


> About taming the "hugedragonthingwhosenameialwaysforget" i think it was explained pretty good.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Only 5 previous leaders were able to do that since the beginning of their species..


Jake was the 6'th..

And I don't think that we saw all the struggle involved in it since most happened off-screen.


Maybe in the Director's Cut!


----------



## Slice (Dec 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Only 5 previous leaders were able to do that since the beginning of their species..



Seems like they need smarter leaders


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 21, 2009)

I heard it doesn't like things above it.
Oh and I'm seeing this movie at least two more times in the coming weeks.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm wondering how the Na'vi are going to survive now though. The humans already know how to beat them. They can come back and just bomb that spiritual place with that big glowy tree from space and that will cut off the Na'vi's main connection to Eywa (as well as hurt their morale) and they can just mop up after that. And its already been made abundantly clear that they will not negotiate so the humans don't have to hold back now if they want to take the planet.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who else thought the Navi were kind of hot?


Neytiri was smoking hot. I kept looking for a nip slip, and I swear a few scenes had it



excellence153 said:


> I'm glad you don't totally hate it, MH.  But you still shouldn't take that military angle so seriously.  I think both sides have their faults.  The Na'vi aren't holy.



I did view them as holy. They lived in harmony with nature. They never killed for pleasure or anything. In the start, when Jake lands on the planet and he is coming off the ship, you see a big bulldozer thingy with arrows in its wheels. That means that the humans already started bulldozing the planet, which means it was destroying all its natural surroundings. The Navi were nature people, and humans coming on to their territory and tearing shit up gives them the right to fight for their lands, Neytiri was going to kill Jake because he was on their land, and did not have permission to be there. 

The humans wanted to teach the Navi, but never viewed them as equals, who could teach them stuff as well


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I'm wondering how the Na'vi are going to survive now though. The humans already know how to beat them. They can come back and just bomb that spiritual place with that big glowy tree from space and that will cut off the Na'vi's main connection to Eywa (as well as hurt their morale) and they can just mop up after that. And its already been made abundantly clear that they will not negotiate so the humans don't have to hold back now if they want to take the planet.



Umm..if Cameron will do the sequels (I pray that Michael Bay doesn't direct them) he already has the story planned.

So..I do expect the humans to return,but I also expect Pandora to have shitloads more secrets.

I do think that in the end the Na'vi and the humanity will reach an agreement and find peace with Jake as the link between the worlds.


^Bathroom_Mop


I may be imagining things,but I am sure that at one point Neytiri was topless..

In the scene with her and Jake when she tells him that "you are now a man,you may carve a bow out of the wood of the Hometree and take for yourself a.."


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I'm wondering how the Na'vi are going to survive now though. The humans already know how to beat them. They can come back and just bomb that spiritual place with that big glowy tree from space and that will cut off the Na'vi's main connection to Eywa (as well as hurt their morale) and they can just mop up after that. And its already been made abundantly clear that they will not negotiate so the humans don't have to hold back now if they want to take the planet.



As I keep saying, dont nukes still exist. Hell, 200 years from now, there should be something more dangerous than nukes..........Not sure why Jake thinks the humans wont use it.

With that said, because the humans in general were spared, that might be what keeps them from being blown up.......But it seems like public opinion no longer matters(Ribisi makes a comment implying this), so it would still make sense for the humans to come in with more bombs than before.....


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> As I keep saying, dont nukes still exist. Hell, 200 years from now, there should be something more dangerous than nukes..........Not sure why Jake thinks the humans wont use it.
> 
> With that said, because the humans in general were spared, that might be what keeps them from being blown up.......But it seems like public opinion no longer matters(Ribisi makes a comment implying this), so it would still make sense for the humans to come in with more bombs than before.....



Nukes and other weapons of mass destruction would make the extraction of Unobtanium that much harder.


And it is not so cheap to send a starship from Earth to Alpha Centauri.

Humans don't have FTL travel capabilities and every gram that is sent to Pandora costs a shitload of money..

I don't think they can send out that much manpower as you are suggesting since the ships themselves need Unobtanium for their antimatter storage chamber (in the Field Guide to Pandora,Cameron says that the antimatter is stored inside huge magnetic fields that require the greatest superconductor known to man to function and that is Unobtanium. Without Unobtanium,they would have to build huge cooling elements for the superconductors and that would make the whole thing almost impossible.It was almost a miracle that they managed to build the first ship using Earth-based materials but the thing was huge,4 km long..)




Edit:All you wanted to know about Pandora and the Avatar universe:






Search ISV Venture Star for the starships.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

You don't need a lot of manpower, you just need 1 Tsar Bomba, which weighs less than 1 of the hundreds of mechs they sent, and way less than all those planes/bulldozers.  I don't see how making a huge crater will make mining harder, if anything it will be easier since all the unobtanium will be on top.  It isn't even like they need to nuke the home tree anymore, that is dead.  There is no problem nuking where the Na'vi moved to.  Of course they could just send the 200 year advanced MOAB equivalent which won't even have fallout, but would just blow everything to smithereens.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..if Cameron will do the sequels (I pray that Michael Bay doesn't direct them) he already has the story planned.
> 
> So..I do expect the humans to return,but I also expect Pandora to have shitloads more secrets.
> 
> ...



Michael Bay? 

We'll have 2 na'vi who will be your stereotypical gangsters, who aren't much for reading and will cuss a lot. 

There will be random explosions in Pandora all in slow motion and we won't know whats going on half the time in the battle sequences 


*Spoiler*: _movie spoilers (duh!)_ 



 Was I the only one loling when jake and neytiri make out and she goes to her husband to be and is like 'its over we mated, its done ' and he was all ''   


 

I never got the feeling that the Na'vi treated humans as inferior creatures, they were certainly wary of their technology and weapons. They may have treated them like that initially but grace helped a lot in their relations I felt. There seemed to be more of a hatred than a superiority complex because of what the humans were doing to their holy forest ( sexual pun ? )

As far as the military presence is concerned , was secfor a private security force? I'm not sure if these guys were hired guns because I think michelle rodriguez's character was a retired marine and even quatrich was former military as far as I remember, I just assumed them to be private armies hired by the company. 



Gooba said:


> You don't need a lot of manpower, you just need 1 Tsar Bomba, which weighs less than 1 of the hundreds of mechs they sent, and way less than all those planes/bulldozers.  I don't see how making a huge crater will make mining harder, if anything it will be easier since all the unobtanium will be on top.  It isn't even like they need to nuke the home tree anymore, that is dead.  There is no problem nuking where the Na'vi moved to.  Of course they could just send the 200 year advanced MOAB equivalent which won't even have fallout, but would just blow everything to smithereens.



You're right but I think again the government would question the company wanting to buy bombers for a mining operation on another planet. However, we have no indication in the movie what the relationship between the government and the company is and how easy it is to get weapons off the black market.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think that we saw all the struggle involved in it since most happened off-screen.
> 
> 
> Maybe in the Director's Cut!



Huge cop-out if they don't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw the movie Saturday and it was okay. Kind of what I expected: cliche story with flashy graphics. The story is just your basic revolutionary war epic with an oppressive force. The aliens = indians and the army = bad white man. Of course, the army was literally a bad white man. I think the movie comes off a bit racist.

Aside from the obvious tree-hugging messages I enjoyed the movie and the love story was semi-touching towards the end if not completely predictable. I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

> You're right but I think again the government would question the company wanting to buy bombers for a mining operation on another planet. However, we have no indication in the movie what the relationship between the government and the company is and how easy it is to get weapons off the black market.


If they would question bombers why didn't they question all the other instruments of war?


----------



## kukriBlades (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought Dragon will always be the coolest fictional animal ever... But that was before I witnessed the mighty _Toruk Macto_. Damn, I think I'm going to be a little obsessed with Toruk for a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

You mean the big, red Bahamut?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 21, 2009)

Is it wrong that i was rooting for the badass Colonel the whole time ?

I watched it a few hours ago in 3D and it gave me a huge headache - but damn if it wasnt worth it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

No, it is not wrong. We all were rooting for him in our own ways.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, it is not wrong. We all were rooting for him in our own ways.



I mean, the part where he kicked the door open without a mask on was one of the top ten badass moments in film this year.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Dec 21, 2009)

Went to see this in 3D the other night. Holy shit

From the previews I didn't think it was going to be good at all.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I mean, the part where he kicked the door open without a mask on was one of the top ten badass moments in film this year.



I thought that Quaritch calmly activating his suit while on fire was even more badass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I thought that Quaritch calmly activating his suit while on fire was even more badass.


 As far as badassery goes, I think this was it.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

Colonel Quaritch in a nutshell: an untouchable alpha-male who doesn't need to breathe, isn't particularly disturbed by fire, and who likes to shank giant fucking monsters.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I swear for a second there I read that as: "who likes to beat up giant fucking sharks."

My mind, whoooooo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought he said that he likes to shag giant fucking sharks........


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought he said that he likes to shag giant fucking sharks........





Okay, that one is awesomer. :ho


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 21, 2009)

Weekend gross update: Latest info puts Avatar at $77.025 million weekend gross, a slight increase from the previous projection of $73 million! It saw only a 3% decrease from Saturday to Sunday in revenue, according to box office mojo 

Definitely encouraging to see that despite the massive snow that slammed us here on the East Coast, Avatar still managed to surpass the revised projection and came up only a couple hundred thousand short of the top number set by I am Legend. Hopefully WoM will continue to get people to come out and see this movie, and it will have strong numbers going into the Christmas weekend.

(Plus I would love for it to beat out horrible New Moon's $274 million domestic and $634 million worldwide gross)


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea, that guy was fucking badass.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 21, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kind of what I expected: cliche story with flashy graphics. The story is just your basic revolutionary war epic with an oppressive force. The aliens = indians and the army = bad white man. Of course, the army was literally a bad white man. I think the movie comes off a bit racist.
> 
> Aside from the obvious tree-hugging messages I enjoyed the movie and the love story was semi-touching towards the end if not completely predictable. I'd give it a 7/10.



100% agree.

I had one small problem with this movie and that's the fact that I don't understand why Jake spends 3 months with the Na'vi and only tells the reason he's there in the _last two seconds_. And then, surprise, he gets cut off. He should have prepared or warned them earlier. He didn't even try diplomatic solutions.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

I want this:


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 21, 2009)

just saw the movie

plot was predictiable but the effects and action were amazing


----------



## Brian (Dec 21, 2009)

Just saw this last night, the movie was great, the story was typical. Colonel Miles was awesome.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2009)

I

*LOVED*

this movie 

pek pek pek

However, I HATE James Cameron. 

The dickhead he made me dismiss The Dark Knight


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> I swear for a second there I read that as: "who likes to beat up giant fucking sharks."



"Who likes to shank giant sharks while fucking them. "

^
Beat that.



Blaze of Glory said:


> However, I HATE James Cameron.
> 
> The dickhead he made me dismiss The Dark Knight



The story behind this tragedy needs to be scripted into a 3 hour epic movie.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

As for giant fucking sharks, Cameron needs to show off Pandora's aquatic life in the sequels. I'm sure its oceans contain beasties that put our mythic sea monsters to shame. That one Navi woman with the red paint probably has some experience with them.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I think most epic part was when he fucking destroying everything he's there standing drinking a cup of tea


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

> "Who likes to shank giant sharks while fucking them. "



Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

Tea? TEA?! That bastard was drinking coffee, probably blacker than his soul.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

I will insist that its Tea because it makes the scene so much more epic


----------



## Red Version (Dec 21, 2009)

I loved this movie. Saw it in 3D nice effects, it was a little long.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them.



Well played. I see your giant cock punching action and raise you a...

" Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them.... and sipping his Earl Grey tea(see: Captain Picard  )"

And just so you know, it's not really tea, it's the blood of his former enemy's, their children, and household pets.






.... On another note, if Cameron is gonna follow previous cliches, the sequel will have Jake lead the Na'vi against a recently awakened ancient evil force who Eywa sealed many milleniums ago, that coincidentally is worshiped by a subterranean warrior species who are the exact opposite of Neytiri's people... meaning they are coloured red instead of blue.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

> " Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them.... and sipping his Earl Grey tea(see: Captain Picard  )"



"Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them while chugging black-as-fuck coffee while tea bagging the giant sharks with his manly balls of steel."


----------



## Brian (Dec 21, 2009)

This movie reminded me of an MMORPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2009)

Brian said:


> This movie reminded me of an MMORPG


I kept thinking about what a good RPG the game would make. Not an MMORPG, of course, because a good MMORPG is a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

Chee said:


> "Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while punching them while chugging black-as-fuck coffee while tea bagging the giant sharks with his manly balls of steel."



"Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while reading the daily news while sipping home brewed Hydrochloric acid just like mom made through a twirly straw while tea bagging the giant sharks with his manly balls of steel while contemplating using L'Oreal for men because is he really worth it? Yes he is. " 

BTW Avatar is now at 84% on the Tomatometer while Twilight: New Moon sinks to 28% which is still not enough.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 21, 2009)

What would be interesting is if they discovered that Eywa and Pandora were artificially engineered. A poster on another forum mentioned that the whole interconnected nature of the ecosystem seems like the deliberate creation of an intelligent force. Maybe Eywa steered the development of the planet's creatures, or maybe the navi themselves are a post-singularity species who bioengineered a symbiotic system to ensure their species' continued survival rather than going the technological route. I'm not sure how the navi or humans would respond to such a truth coming to the surface.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Superman said:


> "Who likes to shank giant sharks with his giant cock while reading the daily news while sipping home brewed Hydrochloric acid just like mom made through a twirly straw while tea bagging the giant sharks with his manly balls of steel while contemplating using L'Oreal for men because is he really worth it? Yes he is. "
> 
> BTW Avatar is now at 84% on the Tomatometer while Twilight: New Moon sinks to 28% which is still not enough.



"Who likes to shank dinosaur-sized sharks with his monster cock while ripping apart Twilight while sipping Power Thirst through a twisty straw made out of awesome while tea bagging dinosaur-sized sharks with his manly balls of steel while contemplating the cure for cancer because the cure for cancer > shampoo."

Don't even compare Avatar to New Moon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG, I saw this movie on sunday.

This... this is something else. I love this movie, I love every single bit about it.
I feel like seeing this again tomorrow.
I got to like and hate the characters from the movie, the passion of adventure and the beauty of the wildlife.
It showed that we have lost the contact and embrace with mother nature.

Trully the human beings are like a living virus.

I applaud James Cameron, definitely he's greatest homerun ever.


----------



## eHav (Dec 21, 2009)

watched it today and i would watch it over and over again if i had the time and the money. mind blowing cgi, nothing feels fake, its so colourfull and full of life..  yes the story isnt realy the newest thing around, but the way everything progresses just felt right..

anyone realy enjoyed watching Neytiri? she realy caught my eye there, felt so real..


and just a little something


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYLjhWTZVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Why is everyone fapping to Neytiri?  Fuck that shit.

I would take Mystique over Neytiri any day of the week.


----------



## User Name (Dec 22, 2009)

Night life at Pandora. WOW. I wish it is real and I wish I am there. I will watch the movie again just to see it.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 22, 2009)

Just saw it.  I thought it was cool, but not all revolutionary like people were making it out to be.  


*Spoiler*: _Just some things that I thought were fucked up_ 



The Earthlings didn't have to 911 their tree like that. 

The Navi didn't have to rape all those creatures like that. 




The coolest thing about it was the Marvel vs Capcom 2 loading screen when they linked to the Avatars.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

lol.......Oh yeah, technically, those natives were raping those animals......metaphorically.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got home from seeing it again. And I also got the OST. Man I love this movie, seeing it again this weekend with co-workers. Neytiri is so beautiful.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow. I really didn't like the movie as much as the posters above me. While the CGI and all were great. Amazing special effects. I just did not find the story or the characters to be anything special. They were all stock characters. The plot was quite generic. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2009)

I happen to like technology and am not into the whole safari thing.  Suburban/Rural life-style within a temperate zone all the way.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 22, 2009)

Hehe time to make some avatars for avatar. Also anyone else notice that the avatars have five fingers and the na'vi have four, well three and a thumb.


----------



## eHav (Dec 22, 2009)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> Wow. I really didn't like the movie as much as the posters above me. While the CGI and all were great. Amazing special effects. I just did not find the story or the characters to be anything special. They were all stock characters. The plot was quite generic. Kinda disappointed.



did you go and watch it for its story?thats not why people go and watch movies like this.

obviously the story would be something recicled, but it definiatly wasnt the main focus of this movie. its like the people who went to see transformers and came out saying the movie's story sucked.. oh realy..


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2009)

That review is pretty darn spot on.  I love this line: 





> You can pretty much predict what’s going to happen from there, and the only reason you don’t totally expect everything that happens is that you’re thinking, “Wait, no, he couldn’t possibly have made it this simplistic…. could he?”  He did.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> That review is pretty darn spot on.  I love this line:



All that it matters is how much enjoyment you can derive from such a movie.



And if I know one thing,is that when I left the movie theatre I thought to myself "Damn,that was the most fun I had at a movie in a long,long time".


----------



## Vaz (Dec 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> That review is pretty darn spot on.  I love this line:





> Is it a great movie?  No.  But it’s an incredibly watchable bad one.


And this is why I liked it. Here's hoping the sequel has a plot.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2009)

I need to get this soundtrack... and the Inglorious Basterds soundtrack.  How have I not done that yet?


----------



## Arishem (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh man, this movie is bringing all the whackos out of the woodwork.





> What bothers me the most about these movies is that the basis of their allegory isn't exactly real. They're based on a FANTASY spin on actual history.
> 
> The history of "European/Indian relations" isn't fully or accurately taught any more (was it ever?): the common acceptance is that the settlers, without provocation, wantonly slaughtered the natives and stole their land.
> 
> ...


friend is actually trying to justify the actions of the colonists and proceeding government.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 22, 2009)

While I obviously disagree with the above example's haphazard argument (Indians provoked their fate by not believing in the privatization of property lol! [which is ironic since under such a concept of sovereignty, the settlers would still be in the wrong]), I'm sick of this thinly-veiled, horseshit liberal allegory that's been a staple of sci-fi/fantasy films.

First, to assuage my curiosity and show how callous I can be, I'll pose this question: how many of us are *truly* sorry about the genocide of Native Americans? I'm not talking about feeling repulsed at death, but rather preferring the U.S. _not having been founded as it is _and, following basic causation, _having never been born yourself_?

Back on point, I'm sick of these "evil honky" vs. "noble savage" plots moralizing against all the atrocities science, modernity, and western culture bring. Yes, only white people commit atrocities; they were behind the genocides in Rwanda and Sierra Leone, they were responsible for the rape of Nanking, they were responsible for all tribal warfare and the ritualistic sacrifices of the Aztecs...except, they weren't. All that ever comes of these plots is portraying humanity as greedy, heartless strawmen and the "savages" as pure, innocent sages. Abusing white guilt makes both for bad homilies and stories.

Moreover, for a multimillion dollar CGfest to preach against the institutions and wealth that sustains it is...the gall is truly breathtaking. Watch this $300 million dollar abortion about how being "one with nature" is the way! Seeking wealth and technology is evil! That'll be $15 for a ticket in 3D!

And what's the point of using aliens as stand-ins for black people (yes, here's alluding to you, D9)/Indians? If your story could be told simply by using* actual* colored people, drop the pretense and try a little subtlety, please. 

tl;dr: Multiculturalism can go suck a fat walrus cock.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> If they would question bombers why didn't they question all the other instruments of war?



Thought about that too and to be honest it is fairly speculative, I mean there is no way they would not question those helicopters or that huge ass gunship as you say but since they barely explain the nature of the security force there are many theories we can come up with. I just stuck with 'they can obtain helicopters and one gunship as thats what their resources would allow them' . I mean when they were planning the assault they surely would have contacted the government/military for backup through advanced weaponry or manpower. 

Or maybe Cameron just forgot to do that


----------



## Arishem (Dec 22, 2009)

First, to assuage my curiosity and show how callous I can be, I'll pose this question: how many of us are *truly* sorry about the genocide of Native Americans? I'm not talking about feeling repulsed at death, but rather preferring the U.S. _not having been founded as it is _and, following basic causation, _having never been born yourself_?

*I feel bad for all the people who've been oppressed throughout history; after all, having empathy is part of being human. However, I don't feel any guilt about groups wronged by the US as I didn't play any direct role in those events. That's an important distinction imo. I also accept the fact that our existence is built upon yesterday's tragedies. On a more personal level, there's a high probability that we all have rapists, molesters, and murderers in our family trees just due to the length of current family lines. I still abhor such acts even though they led to my eventual birth. *

Back on point, I'm sick of these "evil honky" vs. "noble savage" plots moralizing against all the atrocities science, modernity, and western culture bring. Yes, only white people commit atrocities; they were behind the genocides in Rwanda and Sierra Leone, they were responsible for the rape of Nanking, they were responsible for all tribal warfare and the ritualistic sacrifices of the Aztecs...except, they weren't. All that ever comes of these plots is portraying humanity as greedy, heartless strawmen and the "savages" as pure, innocent sages. Abusing white guilt makes both for bad homilies and stories.

*I agree that white guilt movies miss the point. Humans in general just have the tendency to discriminate against perceived "others." That being said, I don't think the movie was trying to say that humanity or science is bad. Most of the damage caused against the RDA in the final battle was through the use of modern weapons. I think it's more an issue of how technology is used than a statement on science itself being inherently bad. All of the scientists in the movie were portrayed as good. Hell, you saw a soldier refusing to follow orders they didn't agree with, and even the corporate yes-man had guilt written all over his face after seeing the end result of his commands. People thoughout history have always been faced with choices in moral dilemmas, and it's usually only a few who raise their voices loudly against them at first.*

Moreover, for a multimillion dollar CGfest to preach against the institutions and wealth that sustains it is...the gall is truly breathtaking. Watch this $300 million dollar abortion about how being "one with nature" is the way! Seeking wealth and technology is evil! That'll be $15 for a ticket in 3D!

*Again, I don't think the movie was saying that the pursuit of science and comfort is wrong. How you go about doing that is the important thing. This kind of ruthless greed without consideration for ethics is still an important issue. One example in today's world are oil corporations using force to remove people from their land in order to build pipelines. As for how the message is delivered, you can basically apply that to almost all movies, although this one is a bit more expensive.  Books are the ideal source for information on issues, but lets face it: a fuckton of our generation doesn't read anymore. I don't mind if it takes a Hollywood blockbuster to get people to talk about certain issues.*

And what's the point of using aliens as stand-ins for black people (yes, here's alluding to you, D9)/Indians? If your story could be told simply by using* actual* colored people, drop the pretense and try a little subtlety, please. 

*I think the use of aliens in a future setting was to simply broaden the message of the movie to that of human guilt, not white guilt or any ethnicity in particular. We also need to look deeper at what the Na'vi represent: Balance and mutual coexistence with nature. Proper use of science and technology could make this possible. While Cameron could have used a more diverse cast to get this across, he does throw hints at the audience. The camera actually lingers on the black commander who nods approvingly after Quaritch gives his rant about "blowing a whole in their racial memory."*

tl;dr: Multiculturalism can go suck a fat walrus cock.

*No disagreements here.*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> While I obviously disagree with the above example's haphazard argument (Indians provoked their fate by not believing in the privatization of property lol! [which is ironic since under such a concept of sovereignty, the settlers would still be in the wrong]), I'm sick of this thinly-veiled, horseshit liberal allegory that's been a staple of sci-fi/fantasy films.
> 
> First, to assuage my curiosity and show how callous I can be, I'll pose this question: how many of us are *truly* sorry about the genocide of Native Americans? I'm not talking about feeling repulsed at death, but rather preferring the U.S. _not having been founded as it is _and, following basic causation, _having never been born yourself_?
> 
> ...



Ugh, I'm tired of this whole trope as well. "District 9" REALLY irritated me for it, and the fact that it's audience tended to think it was brilliant....Luckily, I thought the movie was an okay action-fest, but then "Avatar" takes it a whole new level. It's also a better movie......but with 10X the budget, I'd hope so!

James Cameron has become too preachy....And the things he preaches are likely to offend people(He got lots of controversy for producing that talpiot tomb special, even though most experts called bullshit).

It's funny......In the 70's-80's, it seems that the films were overtly conservative.....like "Death Wish" or "Dirty Harry"(although I don't know if those 2 were really political, but the rip-offs sure were), now we've become overtly liberal in films......


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 22, 2009)

Pff..I can't believe how some actually think that this movie is all about America and its "bad" ways together with its white folk.


Cameron doesn't just criticises America because sure as heck America wasn't the only one who established colonies in distant lands and just took what they want from the natives.

England did that too,France as well,Holland,Spain e.t.c.


If the ways of the natives were wrong (the affore mentioned rape,caniballism,ritual sacrifices),then how come the colonists never sought to improve them but from day one they taught that the natives were not worth the trouble and just happily expected them to give up they ways,land and just go somewhere and just die?

Violence was always the solution to that problem,as it is today and as it will be in the future.


I find it interesting that so many Americans think that this movie is a direct attack on the USA's foreign policy and past history and not just an overall critique on the general warlike nature of man and how he will always try to impose his views on others and take by force what he wants regardless of the consequences.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Pff..I can't believe how some actually think that this movie is all about America and its "bad" ways together with its white folk.
> 
> 
> Cameron doesn't just criticises America because sure as heck America wasn't the only one who established colonies in distant lands and just took what they want from the natives.
> ...



Well, to be honest, I dont look at it as an exact comparison to our colonolizations of them.....

I mean, we didn't try to teach them crap before land-raping them.


----------



## Vaz (Dec 22, 2009)

Adonis said:


> While I obviously disagree with the above example's haphazard argument (Indians provoked their fate by not believing in the privatization of property lol! [which is ironic since under such a concept of sovereignty, the settlers would still be in the wrong]), I'm sick of this thinly-veiled, horseshit liberal allegory that's been a staple of sci-fi/fantasy films.
> 
> First, to assuage my curiosity and show how callous I can be, I'll pose this question: how many of us are *truly* sorry about the genocide of Native Americans? I'm not talking about feeling repulsed at death, but rather preferring the U.S. _not having been founded as it is _and, following basic causation, _having never been born yourself_?
> 
> ...


Even though it's a somewhat arrogant speech and you're over analyzing what is mostly mindless entertainment for the masses using recycled plot devices and morals from a disney movie as a skeleton for a faptastic worldand visual effects, I still fucking love reading your rants.


----------



## Cel (Dec 22, 2009)

It's funny how people think Cameron is trying to preach something to America.  He isn't even American..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 22, 2009)

Cel said:


> It's funny how people think Cameron is trying to preach something to America.  He isn't even American..



Last time I checked Canada was in America


----------



## Wesley (Dec 22, 2009)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Last time I checked Canada was in America



Ha, they wish they were.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

They are in America. Just not in the United States.


----------



## eHav (Dec 22, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Ha, they wish they were.



i guess ur from the us


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 22, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Ha, they wish they were.



More like you wish you were there


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 22, 2009)

Story: incredibly stupid.
Graphics &c: incredibly awesome.

Since I went in expecting the story to be stupid, I was well satisfied.  Hell, I'd see it again.  Imagine making a Gurren Lagann adaptation with that technology.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> you're over analyzing what is mostly mindless entertainment for the masses using recycled plot devices and morals from a disney movie as a skeleton for a faptastic worldand visual effects, .



The problem is Cameron doesn't see his films as mindless entertainment. Almost every movie he's done has 'themes' like this, most of the time its agreeable.

The only films that I can think of from him that are mindless entertainment is Piranha 2 and the first Terminator.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem is Cameron doesn't see his films as mindless entertainment. Almost every movie he's done has 'themes' like this, most of the time its agreeable.
> 
> The only films that I can think of from him that are mindless entertainment is Piranha 2 and the first Terminator.



Piranha 2 was about the shortcomings of capitalism--the rapacious world of the deep rendered it a true fish IN water tale.  The first Terminator was a story about a lost, confused, and scared robot in a world we never made.  His struggle to find some meaning--going through the phonebook, searching door-to-door--resonated with existential angst.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 22, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> It's funny......In the 70's-80's, it seems that the films were overtly conservative.....like "Death Wish" or "Dirty Harry"(although I don't know if those 2 were really political, but the rip-offs sure were), now we've become overtly liberal in films......



the 70's & 80's saw record crime, violence, corruption and urban decay in America (real America, not Canadia the wild frontier). It's no surprise that movies about vigilantes were so abundant. 

BTW the American Association of Movie Critics called, they've just rescinded your right to critique movies for having failed to mention Taxi Driver in the quoted post.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw this movie today. At first, I thought this movie would be corny or lame but I turned out to be one of my favorite movies of all time. It was so moving. I really like how the directer didn't jump into the action immediately. Imo, the best parts of the movie was everything leading up to the war. I wish more modern directors would be creative like James Cameron

5/5 movie


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

I had this discussion with my therapist on the movie near the climax: Do you think it was justified of Jake and the rest of the Nav'i to wage war against the humans?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 22, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Ha, they wish they were.



Learn geography


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I had this discussion with my therapist on the movie near the climax: Do you think it was justified of Jake and the rest of the Nav'i to wage war against the humans?



yes, yes I do.

5/5 Best. Movie. Ever.


----------



## eHav (Dec 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I had this discussion with my therapist on the movie near the climax: Do you think it was justified of Jake and the rest of the Nav'i to wage war against the humans?



erm.. yes?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 22, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I had this discussion with my therapist on the movie near the climax: Do you think it was justified of Jake and the rest of the Nav'i to wage war against the humans?



After the humans tore and down and blew up some of there homeland? Absolutely. The only justification the humans had for tearing down there forest was for money. Talk about being greedy.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2009)

I wonder if the people who expected a mind-blowing plot from this film took into account that it as made by the guy who made Titanic.... *Titanic*.

And this film is basically Titanic aimed at sci-fi geeks instead of fat women. The characters, plot, and themes are not only elementary but they are confidently elementary.... almost taunting you. After a while it actually became surprising how predictable everything was. 

But just like fat women didn't fall in love with Titantic because the characters were so deep and the love story so complex, no geek is going to fall in love with Avatar because of the plot. 

Avatar is beautiful... and I don't mean that in the "ohh, pretty explosions" Transformers sort of way. I mean that in the most realized science fiction world, "whoa look at that blue girl's face when she cries!" sort of way. We are not quite at the point were we don't realize we are looking at CGI but Avatar came frighteningly close. Just watching things move in this film was hypnotizing. The action scenes were great. The soundtrack is win. 

No, this is not THE movie that some are making it out to be. Your jaw will be on the floor at just how cliche this film gets and part of the movie's enjoyment to me was just imagining how much better it would be in the hands of inspired writers... but I take Avatar as a "the best is yet to come" type of flick, a precursor to other breathtaking sci-fi pieces that bring a more substantial plot to the table. If anyone tells you this is just a bad movie, do not listen to them. You'll be entertained.

*8.5/10*


----------



## Extasee (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't think I'd like it...but I stand corrected.
...
 Damn that happens often (me standing corrected that is)


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2009)

Justified, yes, worst idea of all time, yes.  There was no way in hell they should have won, and gathering up all the tribes was just making the company's job easier.

Even if you loved the graphics and simplistic story you can't say this movie was creative.  It was one of the least original of all time, just a really well done one but not creative.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

> No, this is not THE movie that some are making it out to be. Your jaw will be on the floor at just how cliche this film gets and part of the movie's enjoyment to me was just imagining how much better it would be in the hands of inspired writers... but I take Avatar as a "the best is yet to come" type of flick, a precursor to other breathtaking sci-fi pieces that bring a more substantial plot to the table. If anyone tells you this is just a bad movie, do not listen to them. You'll be entertained.



Great writing and incredible CGI? Hard to come by these days.


----------



## Taellon (Dec 22, 2009)

In my unprofessional opinion, I think people need to realize that new ideas for epic plots are going to get harder and harder to find as ideas run out. All the critics despise the movie because the plot was based off of something, which I believe is complete BS.

        Eventually I believe that we will run out of new things to make and everything will be based off of something else, and because everyone goes off what critics say, they will all rate the movies horribly, and people will stop watching movies, and the movie system will collapse for 3.141592654 years, or until people realize that ideas will run out, and people start rating based on special effects alone. 

        So... to put it quite frankly, eventually ideas will run out, people will be pissed, and things will change, until then, people will down rate things like Avatar.

Personally, I think Avatar was an epic movie, unsurpassed by none, and we won't see one this good in a long time. 13/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

> So... to put it quite frankly, eventually ideas will run out



Ideas are endless. Producers backing those ideas is a different story.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 22, 2009)

Taellon said:


> In my unprofessional opinion, I think people need to realize that new ideas for epic plots are going to get harder and harder to find as ideas run out. All the critics despise the movie because the plot was based off of something, which I believe is complete BS.
> 
> Eventually I believe that we will run out of new things to make and everything will be based off of something else, and because everyone goes off what critics say, they will all rate the movies horribly, and people will stop watching movies, and the movie system will collapse for 3.141592654 years, or until people realize that ideas will run out, and people start rating based on special effects alone.
> 
> ...


If you watch lower budget movies you'll see new ideas are still coming out left and right.  Here are some from 2009:
Coraline
Observe and Report
Drag Me to Hell
*Up*
Adventureland
Taken
Crank 2
Hangover
*Moon*
Hurt Locker
500 Days of Summer
District 9
Ingourious Basterds
The Informant!
The Invention of Lying
Zombieland
A Serious Man
Up in the Air

Some might not be super-original, but they at least had decent tweaks and dialogue.  Way more creativity required than this.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Dec 22, 2009)

All that need be said is that this movie was terrible AWESOME. The story was well scripted and the CG was absolutely stunning. The 3D feature actually made me feel like I was in the movie.


----------



## Bender (Dec 22, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> After the humans tore and down and blew up some of there homeland? Absolutely. The only justification the humans had for tearing down there forest was for money. Talk about being greedy.



Here's her argument though:

the general or colonel Quaritch was said to be scarred by one of the lifeforms on the planet of Pandora (probably the Nav'i or other wildlife) so they were right to do what they did.

Btw

I agree with what you guys said in the other posts.

The actions of the humans in the film are similar to the Bush administrations Foreign policy. Shit, colonel cunt is an example of the warmongerish, lying, conniving, bigoted Republican party who believe that they need to get violent with anyone who doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 22, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Some might not be super-original, but they at least had decent tweaks and dialogue.  Way more creativity required than this.



So its bad?


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 22, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Oh man, this movie is bringing all the whackos out of the woodwork.friend is actually trying to justify the actions of the colonists and proceeding government.



During this time of story telling in any form there is always people who try to say the story is of some sort is saying something else. It's like saying Tousen betraying soul society because he's black.

Actually I'm pretty sure you could compare the Uchiha clan war with the Senju clan with the pilgrims and native americans. Senju gave them a patch of land to chill on.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2009)

Atleast its got people talking and debating.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2009)

is this movie based on the cartoon Avatar or not? the first sneak peak looked like the cartoon, everything now does not? wtf


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 23, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> is this movie based on the cartoon Avatar or not? the first sneak peak looked like the cartoon, everything now does not? wtf



No. 

The Last Airbender is though.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

> is this movie based on the cartoon Avatar or not? the first sneak peak looked like the cartoon, everything now does not? wtf



At no point did this look like The Last Airbender. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

You mean Harry Harrison.



> On a more important note, who is starting a 3d porn company with me?



Im having an Arnie movie flashback.


----------



## Grape (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Bear Walken.



Ennoea said:


> At no point did this look like The Last Airbender. Go troll somewhere else.



How is asking a simple question trolling? Douche.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 23, 2009)

For me , I enjoyed avatar because it pretty much matched my expectations. 

I remember after viewing the trailer me and my brother figured out the entire plot ( as anyone could) but when this film was being billed as a movie with amazing CGI , I just thought 'cliche plot BUT the CGI should be top notch' so when sitting through the movie I wasn't 'aw fuck, this plot is horrible!' because I knew exactly what I was gonna get. 

I dislike cliches as much as anyone but honestly I just paid for the visual experience and it didn't disappoint me there.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Dec 23, 2009)

3D IMAX gives you sensory overload


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 23, 2009)

*Plotholes and nagging questions.
*a) How is it that the humans have interstellar flight but their military hasn't made commensurate advances?  I'd think that nuking from orbit would be an option, if not shooting them down with lasers from orbit would be an option.

b) What does unobtainium do?  Does the Na'avi victory mean billions of people on Earth are dying?  Perhaps the blue people really are the villains.

c) How is user's consciousness transmitted back to the user from the Avatar in an area where no electronic communications work?

d) What kind of advanced race wouldn't be interested in a tree that can bank memories and such?

e) Why wasn't that tough lady court-martialed for deciding it "wasn't what she signed up for"?

f) re: the final action scene--how?  WTF?   All of a sudden, the arrows pierce those windshields??  Why not use them from the start??

...

Not a plot hole, but my main regret about the movie is that the villains weren't more over the top.  Sure the Colonel was kinda evil, but I would have liked a depiction of gun-crazy, racist / xenophobic redneck soldiers: "Wee haw!  We gunna kill us some blue critters!  I love the way they squeal!  I'm gonna stick their dredds in my butthole!"  --> As things were, there was little emotional joy in seeing the grunts get blown away.

...

All this aside, I saw it in Real3d and I intend to see it again in IMAX3d.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> *Plotholes and nagging questions.
> *a) How is it that the humans have interstellar flight but their military hasn't made commensurate advances?  I'd think that nuking from orbit would be an option, if not shooting them down with lasers from orbit would be an option.
> 
> b) What does unobtainium do?  Does the Na'avi victory mean billions of people on Earth are dying?  Perhaps the blue people really are the villains.
> ...



1)Interstellar travel is very,very hard to do in this universe.

There is no known FTL drive and all transport is done by 10 starships that can actually go 90% of the speed of light

2)Unobtanium is the ultimate room-temperature superconductor used to make the antimatter reactors that propell the starships and Earth's energy needs.

Without it space travel would be very,very limited in scale (and keep in mind that even with Unobtanium there are no more than 10 starships capable of interstellar flight).

3)A psychic link due to the quantum entanglement theory.

4)The humans already have computers and memory banks..and it would be in the best interest of the company that Earth doesn't find out that they are esentially destroying the racial memory of an alien culture.

5)Probably because she could have reported that she had a malfunction or something like that.

6)When they first shot the arrows at the windshields the Na'vi fired them from below at a steep angle and the arrows just bounced.

In the final fight they actually fired those arrows from above at the screens at the right angle.

Coupled with the fact that an average Na'vi can hang with a freaking mech in  melee combat  and the fact that the arrows had tips made out of carbon fiber bones..yeah.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 23, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I had this discussion with my therapist on the movie near the climax: Do you think it was justified of Jake and the rest of the Nav'i to wage war against the humans?



I'm guessing yes. What the humans did is equivalent to the aliens in ID nuking NY city. Although those aliens nuked much more than just one major city. lol


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 23, 2009)

I saw the movie yesterday. It was fantastic. The moral dilemma and the sweet love story made up a good plot. They also did a nice job in mixing live action with animation, fantastic visual effects. The voice actors were good.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 23, 2009)

> Send a message via Yahoo to Ciupy
> 
> Default
> Quote:
> ...


That proves his point.  If they can figure out the very, very hard interstellar travel there is no excuse for them losing to giant Indians.  I am pretty sure even our current military wouldn't lose, and these guys have technology lightyears beyond ours.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2009)

Gooba said:


> That proves his point.  If they can figure out the very, very hard interstellar travel there is no excuse for them losing to giant Indians.  I am pretty sure even our current military wouldn't lose, and these guys have technology lightyears beyond ours.



Umm..the guys at the Hell's Gate facility were just mercenaries hired by the RDA.

They weren't Earth's military forces,just a little security for the workers getting the Unobtanium and all the human crew they could actually spare NOT being scientists and miners.


I am pretty sure that we are going  to see Earth's full military might in the sequel..


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 23, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> 1)Interstellar travel is very,very hard to do in this universe.
> 
> There is no known FTL drive and all transport is done by 10 starships that can actually go 90% of the speed of light



I'm not asking how they have interstellar travel, I'm asking why it is that their military tech hasn't also advanced to a commensurate level.  We already have some military tech that is more impressive than a lot of what we saw in the movie.  Why weren't they sending in a fleet of Iron Man armors, or blasting them from orbit?


> 2)Unobtanium is the ultimate room-temperature superconductor used to make the antimatter reactors that propell the starships and Earth's energy needs.
> 
> Without it space travel would be very,very limited in scale (and keep in mind that even with Unobtanium there are no more than 10 starships capable of interstellar flight).



Wow.  It seems like the blue people are, indeed, evil, from a utilitarian perspective.


> 3)A psychic link due to the quantum entanglement theory.



Say whaaaa.  So they have a fat enough quantum pipe to instantly send all the info contained in a human consciousness?  In that case, why don't they have some walkie talkies using the same technology?  Would be helpful in piercing the dead zone.


> 4)The humans already have computers and memory banks..and it would be in the best interest of the company that Earth doesn't find out that they are esentially destroying the racial memory of an alien culture.



The company would be better-served by mining all the valuable stuff on the planet they can, including the new technology within the raping tree.


> 5)Probably because she could have reported that she had a malfunction or something like that.



No good, several people heard her say "this isn't what I signed up for," and there would be diagnostics computers on the ship to check for malfunctions.  She would be in the brig for insubordination.



> 6)When they first shot the arrows at the windshields the Na'vi fired them from below at a steep angle and the arrows just bounced.
> 
> In the final fight they actually fired those arrows from above at the screens at the right angle.



They were also riding things, thus perhaps giving a bit of a speed boost.  However, it seems like they should have done that to begin with!

Thanks for all the info, though, and +reps.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

I had another nagging question:
Why didn't Jake use his time (3 months of time) to at least _try _diplomatic reasoning to get the Na'vi to move? 
And if he was really convinced it wouldn't work (the arrogance to decide this on his own), then why didn't he warn them?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 23, 2009)

> 2)Unobtanium is the ultimate room-temperature superconductor used to make the antimatter reactors that propell the starships and Earth's energy needs.


Why would starships needs room-temperature superconductors when y'know, outer space is close to absolute zero temperature? D: They just have to stick that part outside.



> Why didn't Jake use his time (3 months of time) to at least try diplomatic reasoning to get the Na'vi to move?


I've only read the summary so far and that's the first question to come to mind. ;;


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> I'm not asking how they have interstellar travel, I'm asking why it is that their military tech hasn't also advanced to a commensurate level.  We already have some military tech that is more impressive than a lot of what we saw in the movie.  Why weren't they sending in a fleet of Iron Man armors, or blasting them from orbit?
> 
> 
> Wow.  It seems like the blue people are, indeed, evil, from a utilitarian perspective.
> ...



The planet has a huge magnetic field with the huge gas giant also providing another.

You know the floating mountains?

Those are actually Unobtanium fields ripped from the planet by the enormous magnetic fields and made to levitate.

That's how strong the magnetic force is on Pandora.

That's why they only use some not-so complex technology.

Also keep in mind that most of the stuff they have has to be built on-site so to speak because it wouldn't be feasible to send so much cargo from Earth that would take space and not be able to be repaired when the need arises.

That's why their tech is so umm.."simple" lawl.

They also had no trouble comunicating with eachother inside the Vortex,but the sensors were the problem.

Only thermal imaging worked so far as I could tell.




Mizura said:


> Why would starships needs room-temperature superconductors when y'know, outer space is close to absolute zero temperature? D: They just have to stick that part outside.



Not a good ideea to expose the superconducting elements that keep the magnetic fields storing antimatter to the impacts of micrometeorites and radiation that could affect the material itself!

Not to mention that probably the elements would seep so much heat that the passive reduction in temperature from the void itself probably wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 23, 2009)

> Not a good ideea to expose the superconducting elements that keep the magnetic fields storing antimatter to the impacts of micrometeorites and radiation that could affect the material itself!


What, they can't put a protective cover around it without warming the space inside to "room temperature"? :\ No matter how I look at it, it's wasted heating bills.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mizura said:


> What, they can't put a protective cover around it without warming the space inside to "room temperature"? :\ No matter how I look at it, it's wasted heating bills.



I have to mention that probably the elements would seep so much heat that the passive reduction in temperature from the void itself probably wouldn't be enough.


You don't lose as much heat as you would think in space.

Or rather as fast as it would need to in this case.

It is fucking cold,yes.

But that's only because there isn't a medium to transmit termic energy properly.


You can cool things much more effectively with a liquid nitrogen coolant system.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> No good, several people heard her say "this isn't what I signed up for," and there would be diagnostics computers on the ship to check for malfunctions.  She would be in the brig for insubordination.



I would try to contest this... but he's got you on this one.

But still, Ciupy... I love you for being so damn smart and backing this movie with all your might.  With solid information to boot.

Haters gonna keep hatin' though.


----------



## Cel (Dec 23, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I would try to contest this... but he's got you on this one.



No, he doesn't.  Ciupy clearly stated that the military people on Pandora were mercenaries hired by the RDA company.  Marshall law would clearly not apply in this case since it meant that everyone is just a hired mercenary soldier.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

> Why weren't they sending in a fleet of Iron Man armors, or blasting them from orbit?



Because its not an army, and blasting what from orbit? This isn't Star Wars, they didn't take their Death Stars there.


----------



## Destroyer of Kittens (Dec 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Because its not an army, and blasting what from orbit? This isn't Star Wars, they didn't take their Death Stars there.



it should not have been to hard to rig up a few kinetic rods for surgical strikes.  Or baring that..  Finding a small 1k asteroid and slamming it on the villiage


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Their original plan wasn't to wipe out them, just to make them move. The general just went crazy and tried to take them out, he didn't expect such a response. He was unprepared and frankly stupid.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cel said:


> No, he doesn't.  Ciupy clearly stated that the military people on Pandora were mercenaries hired by the RDA company.  Marshall law would clearly not apply in this case since it meant that everyone is just a hired mercenary soldier.



That's what I was gonna say, but that wouldn't stop them from keeping a possible traitor down.  Insubordination is insubordination, and being that there's only one of her and many of them, they have the ability to do so.


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

Seeing this tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Where are you watching it Chee?


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

IMAX, 3D.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

Imax was good, btw take a painkiller before just in case. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

lol, I might pocket some before I leave. I usually don't get headaches when I watch a movie in 3D, but my eyes hurt afterwards.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 23, 2009)

If Pandora is lower gravity than Earth, why are humans relative weaklings?  They should be stronger, according to respected sources of science such as DBZ.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> I'm not asking how they have interstellar travel, I'm asking why it is that their military tech hasn't also advanced to a commensurate level.  We already have some military tech that is more impressive than a lot of what we saw in the movie.  Why weren't they sending in a fleet of Iron Man armors, or blasting them from orbit?



It wasn't a military operation it was a Business operation with hired mercs




> If Pandora is lower gravity than Earth, why are humans relative weaklings? They should be stronger.



is this ever stated?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> It wasn't a military operation it was a Business operation with hired mercs



Even hired mercs should have much better military technology.  At the very least, they could drop a bomb from orbit right over the site.  Alternatively, they could run a ship at full speed into the desired blast site.  Na'avi problem = solved.




> is this ever stated?



Nope, never stated, but it is a moon, right?  Could go either way.

Also, I wonder what evolutionary advantage the plants would obtain by all being bioluminescent.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

I suggest you stop looking for faults and just enjoy the movie, its Science Fiction afterall fantastic set pieces are part of the name



> Even hired mercs should have much better military technology.



yeah they were walking around in ROBOTS in case you didn't notice, other than that why should it be so much better?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> I suggest you stop looking for faults and just enjoy the movie, its Science Fiction afterall fantastic set pieces are part of the name



For  the details are part of the enjoyment of a sci-fi vehicle.  What's the point if it's just the same old plot, but IN SPACE?  That being said, I did enjoy Avatar quite a bit.  I thought it was a work of art, and I'd see it again.



> yeah they were walking around in ROBOTS in case you didn't notice, other than that why should it be so much better?



Given the intense difficulties of interstellar travel, I have to speculate that technology should be a lot better.  It would be easy to lampshade it in a subsequent movie, though.  "All the world's economy was directed to traveling to Alpha Centauri..." etc.etc.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

to be fair they never did mention distances only people were put in stasis and the journey took 5 months

it wasn't that high tech to begin with


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> If Pandora is lower gravity than Earth, why are humans relative weaklings?  They should be stronger, according to respected sources of *science such as DBZ*.



Nice 

I do think it was stated by the colonel, wasn't it? He said he didn't want Jake (or was it someone else) to become a weakling or grow soft or something like that?


----------



## eHav (Dec 23, 2009)

Hyouma said:


> Nice
> 
> I do think it was stated by the colonel, wasn't it? He said he didn't want Jake (or was it someone else) to become a weakling or grow soft or something like that?



correct, when he was doing some bench presses. he said the gravity in pandora was lower than the earth's


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got back from my third time watching the film. I absolutely loved it the first time, but it only gets better and better as you watch it more. :33
Something I pay attention to the most are the facial expressions of the Na'vi, Jake's primarily. They are gorgeous.

I'm also excited that, according to James Cameron, there is promise for a trilogy from this movie.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm currently at the movies watching this movie again (cuz my dad hasn't seen it) and this movie is kind of strong look @ American politics the scientists being like democrats, studying and trying to understand every aspect of nature and come up with peaceful solutions, although they can be very whiny. The military being like Republican party fat corrupt,angry, pompous morons, strong "patriotism" which they are or aren't aware is actually imperialism, trigger-happy,racist,ignorance, corporate slaves and overall warmongers.

Also am I the only one who noticed the Iraq war metaphors riddled throughout this whole movie? The Unobatium which is the reason they wanted to make them relocate so they can harvest it to make tons of money.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

> Also am I the only one who noticed the Iraq war metaphors riddled throughout this whole movie?



Its been mentioned a few times before.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Its been mentioned a few times before.



Yeah, they did it in the boondocks season one this is the first time I've seen it deliver that message in movies before.

Shoot, the unobatium is like Al-Qaida/oil to the military in this film. Not to mention their bloodlust is no different than the Americans during the Bush administration.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 24, 2009)

anyone want a online link just tell me.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Just got back from my third time watching the film. I absolutely loved it the first time, but it only gets better and better as you watch it more. :33
> Something I pay attention to the most are the facial expressions of the Na'vi, Jake's primarily. They are gorgeous.
> 
> I'm also excited that, according to James Cameron, there is promise for a trilogy from this movie.



OMG! I love those things too! The facial expressions and the eyes!
Those blow me and capture me away!

I want to see AVATAR IN 3D... wich means watch it 3 ties in the process of 3 days.
I can just keep coming to see the movie to the theater over and over again :3

Its cool isnt? the movie doesnt even have a weekend out and they are already thinkin on a sequel.
I didnt wanted the movie to be over when I was in the theater.. 

And since it is James cameron then it means that the sequel will be freakin awesome!


The game franchise should had been acquired by SE or other company instead of ubisoft... ubisoft is a newb company and they always screw up.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Dec 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Shoot, the unobatium is like Al-Qaida/oil to the military in this film. Not to mention their bloodlust is no different than the Americans during the Bush administration.



Or just "civilized" humans doing wtf they want to get what they want.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Ima gettin the OST, Leona Lewis aint bad at all.
I had to admit I was being a fkin ass about the deal of her song my hands being the theme song for FFXIII, maybe the song just didnt fit the theme of the game altought she does sing very well.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 24, 2009)

If anyone else interested in joining my quest to learn the language here is a link.
Cheap cartier glasses


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Ima gettin the OST, Leona Lewis aint bad at all.
> I had to admit I was being a fkin ass about the deal of her song my hands being the theme song for FFXIII, maybe the song just didnt fit the theme of the game altought she does sing very well.



The OST was easily the weakest thing about the movie.

Everything James Horner does these days is just interchangeable and not exciting at all.

Also i never heard a thing from Leona Lewis before the song at the end of Avatar, and it left me unimpressed.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 24, 2009)

Having had sat throught 3 showings of Avatar I've picked up multiple views
from the film.

01.New Age Spiritualism
02.Colonialism/Occupation "Anti-War"


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Shoot, the unobatium is like Al-Qaida/oil to the military in this film. Not to mention their bloodlust is no different than the Americans during the Bush administration.



its the Spice and it must flow


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> The OST was easily the weakest thing about the movie.
> 
> Everything James Horner does these days is just interchangeable and not exciting at all.
> 
> Also i never heard a thing from Leona Lewis before the song at the end of Avatar, and it left me unimpressed.



Really? The soundtrack, for me, is one of the best scores I've heard. Leona's song was beautiful as well, but all of that is in personal taste, I suppose. 



Suigetsu said:


> OMG! I love those things too! The facial expressions and the eyes!
> Those blow me and capture me away!
> 
> I want to see AVATAR IN 3D... wich means watch it 3 ties in the process of 3 days.
> ...




Ah, you haven't seen it in 3D yet? Each time I've seen the film (three times so far; I'll be seeing it again tomorrow) has been in 3D, though I think the film is equally as enjoyable in 2D. Still, the 3D is something you should definitely see while it's there. 

 Me either. I'm not usually a movie person, especially not long movies (it took me about a week to finish the LotR trilogy, because I kept watching only half of one movie a day because they were so long)... but I don't ever want this one to end when I watch it. I'm really glad it's as long as it is.

James Cameron can make one hell of a movie. I wonder what the sequel would be about? He said he wants to follow Jake and Neytiri, but what sort of central plot or antagonist could there be now that the humans are gone?


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 24, 2009)

Saw it for the 2nd time in IMAX 3D last night with another friend who wanted to check it out. It was every bit as amazing the second time around as it was the first, and it was cool to see it with my friend who went to school for animation and to have him say how totally blown away he was by the CG was saying something since he spent the last 4 years looking at all different types of CG and animation effects. 

Might see it a third time with my cousin who is interested in seeing it as well, I hope that whenever it's released on Blu-ray, it will be in 3D and hopefully be a director's cut with extended footage, some long movies seem to drag on forever, but the 2 hours and 40 minutes of Avatar flowed smoothly from beginning to end, and I certainly wouldn't mind another 20 or 30 minutes of an extended cut ala LoTR.

I'm in the King of Prussia area here in Pennsylvania, and every day this week all of their IMAX shows have been sold out, 4 IMAX screenings each day, and they've been sold out since Monday, and already 3 of the 4 for tomorrow Christmas Day are sold out, if it keeps up this pace elsewhere I have no doubt it will make back it's hefty budget and then some, hopefully strong enough for a sequel from Cameron.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 24, 2009)

Review: Avatar actually conservative?  .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

Im in England and the Bradford Imax has pretty much been sold out, the only showings that have free spaces left are the midnight shows and even those tend to be packed with only one or two seats left empty.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> The OST was easily the weakest thing about the movie.
> 
> Everything James Horner does these days is just interchangeable and not exciting at all.
> 
> Also i never heard a thing from Leona Lewis before the song at the end of Avatar, and it left me unimpressed.



well I did liked it


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 24, 2009)

Kaltxì everyone!
Yup going to go see it again this weekend with some friends. I've seen it in 3D and normal so now it's time for the big bad IMAX.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Really? The soundtrack, for me, is one of the best scores I've heard. Leona's song was beautiful as well, but all of that is in personal taste, I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no dont get me wrong, I saw it on a 3d  VIP ( VIP is something thatu get only here in mexico wich is a company if cinema teathers that is  fkin luxurious)
I bought tickets for my cousints and it was all on my tab, however I did the terrible mistake of drink to much water so just before the battle I had to go on a blinding lightspeed to the toilet.
Sry it was either that or my kidneys blowin, I couldnt hold it anymore.

What I meant is that I need to see the movie 3 times in 3 days because I cant get nonestop of this.

Anyways I am in love with the theme song by Leona Lewis, I really hope they put orchestra on her song My hands for the FFXIII game.
Both things are about strong and great woman anyways, and by that I am not refering just physical.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Im in England and the Bradford Imax has pretty much been sold out, the only showings that have free spaces left are the midnight shows and even those tend to be packed with only one or two seats left empty.



I went to a night showing yesterday, and here they tend to be more packed than the day showings. Although, the crowd's rowdiness (as most night movie crowds are) was either entertaining or obnoxious, depending on the scene. 



Suigetsu said:


> No, no dont get me wrong, I saw it on a 3d  VIP ( VIP is something thatu get only here in mexico wich is a company if cinema teathers that is  fkin luxurious)
> I bought tickets for my cousints and it was all on my tab, however I did the terrible mistake of drink to much water so just before the battle I had to go on a blinding lightspeed to the toilet.
> Sry it was either that or my kidneys blowin, I couldnt hold it anymore.
> 
> ...



Oh! Sorry, I misunderstood. 

I saw the movie three times in three days myself; today is my first day that I have not, but I will again tomorrow with one of my brothers who has yet to see it, and I'll probably drag more people over the weekend and so on. May as well get my fill of the big screen while it's there.

Agreed; I really loved a few of Leona's songs before this movie ever came out, but this one is my new favorite. Simply lovely.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2009)

I really loved this movie, the plot wasn't the most original thing ever but wow. The acting and dialogue was not as bad as I thought it was going to be.

I'll give it an 8.5/10. 

I hated the credit song by the way. Fucking Leona.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I really loved this movie, the plot wasn't the most original thing ever but wow. The acting and dialogue was not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> I'll give it an 8.5/10.
> 
> I hated the credit song by the way. Fucking Leona.



THANK YOU 

Bitch should stay the fuck away from Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Lots of people hating on that poor girl. I only know this one song of her, it is not exactly a masterpiece but no reason to be hating so much. Typical "easy to ignore" pop-music.


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

Slice said:


> Lots of people hating on that poor girl. I only know this one song of her, it is not exactly a masterpiece but no reason to be hating so much. Typical "easy to ignore" pop-music.



Poor girl my ass. Britney Spear was a "poor girl" Leona a stupid hot-headed-don't-know-my-own-limits girl.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I really loved this movie, the plot wasn't the most original thing ever but wow. The acting and dialogue was not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> I'll give it an 8.5/10.



*high five*


----------



## Bender (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL

I forgot to mention this 

You guys remember the Tree of souls transfer human consciousness to Avatar process right? LOL my dad called it Stem cell research because of how it's nature based. 

I was loling my ass of at that.    Shit, was right on the mark.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> LOL
> 
> I forgot to mention this
> 
> ...



I call it the raping tree.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2009)

I want one of them flying thingies. That would be badass.


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Dec 24, 2009)

Chee said:


> I want one of them flying thingies. That would be badass.



indeed


----------



## Neco (Dec 24, 2009)

This was an amazing movie with many symbols and hidden meanings in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

> I went to a night showing yesterday, and here they tend to be more packed than the day showings. Although, the crowd's rowdiness (as most night movie crowds are) was either entertaining or obnoxious, depending on the scene.



The night showing I went to was hilarious, there were geeks, hot asian people and quite a few older couples. The strangest things were an elderly Indian man wearing an Avatar T shirt and a fat emo chick screaming avatar at every moment.


----------



## Chee (Dec 24, 2009)

> a fat emo chick screaming avatar at every moment.



Craaaazy.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The night showing I went to was hilarious, there were geeks, hot asian people and quite a few older couples. The strangest things were an elderly Indian man wearing an Avatar T shirt and a fat emo chick screaming avatar at every moment.



Damn  Sounds entertaining.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

The fat emo chick sat right infornt of me and kept chanting James Cameron's name aswell, I honestly wanted to kick her but she mostly shut up once the film began.

There was also an asian guy behind me who giggled everytime a blue boob was shown

Im glad I went to the late showing tho, atleast there were no annoying kids.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 24, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> The fat emo chick sat right infornt of me and kept chanting James Cameron's name aswell, I honestly wanted to kick her but she mostly shut up once the film began.
> 
> There was also an asian guy behind me who giggled everytime a blue boob was shown
> 
> Im glad I went to the late showing tho, atleast there were no annoying kids.



I had this same issue during the "Becoming one" scene, for about 20 seconds everyone in the front of the theater turned five and giggled intensively. Where I was crying because how beautiful it was, I kinda wanted to kick them in the faces.


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 24, 2009)

I was absolutely amazed with this movie, and I didn't have any problems with people. Kinda funny that the blue planet was a blue Jupiter.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I had this same issue during the "Becoming one" scene, for about 20 seconds everyone in the front of the theater turned five and giggled intensively. Where I was crying because how beautiful it was, I kinda wanted to kick them in the faces.



I just lol'd at Neytiri telling her husband to be, we mated , we are one now its over . 

Imagine if humans were like this


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I had this same issue during the "Becoming one" scene, for about 20 seconds everyone in the front of the theater turned five and giggled intensively. Where I was crying because how beautiful it was, I kinda wanted to kick them in the faces.



I'm really surprised at how immature these guys at your theater were. I only got two girls laughing obnoxiously next to me, laughing about something other then the movie.

Seriously, its just sex and its just boobs. Maybe its just me. :|


----------



## Bender (Dec 25, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> well I did liked it



oh that's nice.  

You like a singer that's trying to sing like the singer who sang that sad song from the Titanic. Bitch couldn't sing if her like depended on it. My lil 15 year old cousin who dominates at Karaoke Revolution is better than her. Her song is too lackluster. She sounds like amateur and needs to spend some time practicing because she's like way off on the sound bar. Each time I hear the song from the movie it's like on each bar as soon she starts it's on then drifts off. Stop giving her kiddy treatment that's same shit fucking Transformers 2 fanboys kept doing and couldn't admit thy overdosed on CGI and dismissed the acting and say it's special effects were meant to take your mind off the shitty acting and poor plot.


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

> You like a singer that's trying to sing like the singer who sang that sad song from the Titanic.



Oh, dude, this. I was listening to the song while the credits were rolling and I was like: Is this the same chick that screeched that song for Titanic? And the song sounds so close to whatever that song is called.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You like a singer that's trying to sing like the singer who sang that sad song from the Titanic. Bitch couldn't sing if her like depended on it. My lil 15 year old cousin who dominates at Karaoke Revolution is better than her. Her song is too lackluster. She sounds like amateur and needs to spend some time practicing because she's like way off on the sound bar. Each time I hear the song from the movie it's like on each bar as soon she starts it's on then drifts off.



Fun fact:

This quote could be used to either describe Leona Lewis as well as Celine Dion


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 25, 2009)

Holy shit,never knew that Leona Whatshername was so hated!

What did she do,piss in public or what?


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a techno remix of the titanic song.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 25, 2009)

This would have been such a better ending theme! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ffwd6uEs4k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 25, 2009)

That song sounds familiar.


----------



## Slice (Dec 25, 2009)

Is that Anneke van Gierbergen singing with Devin Townsend? 

I must have this album


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> oh that's nice.
> 
> You like a singer that's trying to sing like the singer who sang that sad song from the Titanic. Bitch couldn't sing if her like depended on it. My lil 15 year old cousin who dominates at Karaoke Revolution is better than her. Her song is too lackluster. She sounds like amateur and needs to spend some time practicing because she's like way off on the sound bar. Each time I hear the song from the movie it's like on each bar as soon she starts it's on then drifts off. Stop giving her kiddy treatment that's same shit fucking Transformers 2 fanboys kept doing and couldn't admit thy overdosed on CGI and dismissed the acting and say it's special effects were meant to take your mind off the shitty acting and poor plot.



Lmao did you just say Terminator sucked? Coming from the guy who thought Ninja Assassins and Crank 2 is good? omfgz you are getting funnier by the post


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao did you just say Terminator sucked? Coming from the guy who thought Ninja Assassins and Crank 2 is good? omfgz you are getting funnier by the post


Blaze liked Crank 2?  

Either I am being trolled or this is comparable to martialhorror's Dragonball Evolution fetish.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 25, 2009)

Crank 2 was awesome.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is a killjoy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

Crank 2 was mind numbingly stupid


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 25, 2009)

mind numbingly stupid can be awesome entertainment if executed well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2009)

humans were unrealistically stupid in this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

> humans were unrealistically stupid in this movie.



Humans are unrealistically stupid in all movies.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't look to movies for intellectual stimulation.  They can be intellectually stimulating, but that's a fringe benefit.  I go to movies to be entertained.  Crank 2 was thoroughly entertaining, and thus surpasses movies which are intellectually stimulating but dull.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2009)

> *ME:* See, I’m of two minds about this turn of events. On the one hand, the idea of Nature Itself rising up to fight the evil mercenaries and their warbots is incredibly dorky. But on the other hand, it looks completely fucking awesome.
> *FLAPJACKS:* So why didn’t you like Transformers 2?
> *ME:* Because despite the vast amount of money they spent to make that movie, Michael Bay is completely incapable of shooting a decent single shot, let alone a scene, or editing together a scene that looks coherent, or anything at all really. Even Michael Bay’s explosions are crappy, and given that all he really has a rep for is explosions, that’s just sad.
> *FLAPJACKS:* That’s not true. He also has a reputation for bizarre editing decisions!
> *ME:* This movie, on the other hand, is made by James Cameron, and even if the story frequently gets formulaic, illogical, or just plain stupid, it will look goddamned shitballs amazing, because James Cameron knows how to direct an action sequence like nobody’s business. Nobody else in Hollywood period can direct a scene with six billion things fighting six billion other things in it without it looking busy and incoherent and essentially impossible to watch: they’re directing the scene for DVD playback so nerds can jerk off to the one Jedi in the bottom of frame four million and twenty-three. James Cameron, on the other hand, says “twelve billion guys having a giant war? Hmmm.” And then he thinks about it for five years and then figures out how to make it look completely awesome and entirely involving all at once.



the me in this isn't _me_ but I agree 1000000000%


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 25, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> I had this same issue during the "Becoming one" scene, for about 20 seconds everyone in the front of the theater turned five and giggled intensively. Where I was crying because how beautiful it was, I kinda wanted to kick them in the faces.



When I went Wednesday night, there was a lot of mumbling/snickering during the mating scene as well. The typical response to sex. 

Tonight there was only one or two people that murmured a bit, but other than that everyone kept quiet.




Ciupy said:


> This would have been such a better ending theme!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ffwd6uEs4k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I really do love Leona's song as the ending, though this is cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 25, 2009)

How many times are you gonna watch it?

Im gonna wait a couple of weeks for the Imax crowd to die down then watch it again.


----------



## Chee (Dec 25, 2009)

IMAX was still packed when I went to see it yesterday.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 25, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> How many times are you gonna watch it?
> 
> Im gonna wait a couple of weeks for the Imax crowd to die down then watch it again.



I don't know. The movie basically told me a story that I've already heard before, albeit with a *very good* setting.

Add to the fact that it's 2 and 1/2 hours, and I think i'll pass.

Maybe I'll pick it up on blu-ray or see it with friends.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> How many times are you gonna watch it?
> 
> Im gonna wait a couple of weeks for the Imax crowd to die down then watch it again.



Not sure just yet  

The theater I've been going to all but one of the times I've seen the movie is just an average cinema (no stadium seating), so I'm not usually fighting the crowds outside despite each showing being packed. Besides, I'm actually enjoying most of the larger crowds.


----------



## DuckFood (Dec 26, 2009)

I am one of those unbiased people who hadn't at all heard of Avatar before I was invited to see it the day before it came out. So now you can at least get my opinion, unaffected by the waves of irrational elitist crap-hate most morons on the internet throws around. 

For the record, I have seen Pocahontas, Dances With Wolves and I am intimately familiar with the Dune series (<3)

First off, I was blown off my seat. Not backwards, but forwards into the screen, to the world of Pandora. 

I'll get this part done with quickly since it has been discussed and established. I was enthralled by the characters and the stunning visuals. The scene with Jake's first flight. Holy shit, I creamed my pants good. CG + 3D in Avatar = amazing. Any crapjack who thinks otherwise should polish his mums old glasses in something else than his greasy t-shirt or go watch it again in a cinema instead of the crappy cam rip they've apparently been judging from so far.

Now, story-wise I was extremely satisfied. I could see where it was going as soon as Jake met Neytiri. But I liked where it was going. 

Now, I am not the type who hates when things go how I think they do. All the way through I thought it would go the way it did, but I did not know. Thus, I sat aching to know what was going to happen next. The "worst" it's ever going to get is when you think, "Hah! I was right!" Who cares if it went as you expected, so long as it's a good story? That is the most important thing.

We can ask: Is the story original? No, it's not. Is the story good? Yes, it is. Why the hell else would you see it being used all over the place? It's a good story. It moves people if it is presented correctly.

Now, the presentation, we can ask. Is it good? HELL YES. It's the best version ever of this story. That is indisputable. Thus, in my viewpoint this becomes the movie against which all the others are judged. So, I think, lack of originality in the basic story is not bad at all.

I didn't think the dialogue corny at any time. Only place I see this happening for people is the scene where Jake and Neytiri confess their love for each other, and IMO that was beautiful and a very good way to do it.

So my conclusion from the first view:

Story = awesome. It's a good, popular story, presented in a new way, and definitely better than ever before. I was positively surprised. 

Soundtrack = awesome. James Horner credits himself amazingly well, though he's reusing some of his old stuff, it's an old habit of his. I've listened to this soundtrack alot, and I love most of it. I also loved the ending credits with Leona Lewis, and I pity people who think she can't sing. I mean. Listen, for gods sake. She sings amazingly well.

The cutting etc. is James Cameron for gods sake. He knows this shit.

The rest is pretty much the CG, where this movie takes the CG of any other movie anybody could care to name, rips it to pieces and grinds it into the dust with nil effort.

I could actually find nothing to complain about at all in this movie, which is a first ever for me O.o

Now. I've just seen it again, and surprisingly, this time knowing the plot and everything, the movie was better than ever.

This time I noticed all the little icky ficky details that I missed on the first run through. The detail put into the world is truly amazing and breathtaking. 

Obviously a lot of these elitist fashion-haters are going to come after me it seems. I couldn't give a shit. Meanwhile, I will be chasing down another time period where I can sit down and watch this movie a third time. 

I was genuinely surprised to find that anybody disliked the story, and utterly bewildered that some people actually didn't like the movie at all. I remember some guy a while back mentioning that it was anti-military, anti-patriotic and lots of other crap. Mind you I'm not American so I can't identify with your weird kind of patriotism, but . .

O.o

What have you been smoking? 

This movie does nothing worse than any other action movie out there. Obviously we need some guys shooting at our heroes or there wouldn't be much to it, eh? 

It's morale is anti-capitalistic and pro-environmentalist(ic?). It's a message that we shouldn't get too caught up in our material world, that we should watch out for nature and not screw too much with it and that we should appreciate the deeper parts of our being. 
The part that is within every human that just wants to live a simple life, one with nature. It's there, and you know it, it's an ancient genetic predisposition. That's what makes people ache with longing to become one of the Na'Vi and live their simple life on their beautiful world.

I may be rambling quite a bit right now. It's just flowing from my keyboard, one section after the other. Truth is, I thought myself a cold-hearted capitalist before I saw this movie, but it changed me. It basically changed how I view the world. Obviously this is big personally and I feel moved to tell others of it.

So there you have my personal experience with this movie. A definite favourite movie of all time, maybe even for life 

-DuckFood


----------



## Gooba (Dec 26, 2009)

Nybarius said:


> Crank 2 was awesome.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is a killjoy.


I completely agree, I'm actually working on a Crank 2 avy right now.

I guess one thing that bothers me is their military tech is like what we will have in 2020, their biology tech is 2120, and their space travel tech is what we might have in 3020 if it is even possible given the laws of physics that we haven't even figured out yet.


----------



## DuckFood (Dec 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I completely agree, I'm actually working on a Crank 2 avy right now.
> 
> I guess one thing that bothers me is their military tech is like what we will have in 2020, their biology tech is 2120, and their space travel tech is what we might have in 3020 if it is even possible given the laws of physics that we haven't even figured out yet.



I think you're being slightly optimistic concerning military tech, at least regarding the Mechs. Maybe a few decades after 2020, but not before. We have nothing like the batteries required for that kind of power and extended usage.

Probably right about biology, but the space travel thing, where are you getting that from? 6 years travel time is pretty realistic to me. All they'd need is some kind of new long-term powerful propulsion drive, and I can certainly see that invented in a few centuries. They don't go ftl at any time. It's a slooooow blunder here, interstellar travel.

Edit: And anyway it's useless trying to predict that kind of thing, we have no ideas what scientific breakthroughs lie ahead.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2009)

> MP: Well that's what I want to know, could we see the rise of Quaritch?
> 
> SL: Listen, the rules are different on Pandora. I can't say one way or another, but if you remember I say, "nothing's over as long as I'm breathing." Well my mantra now is, "nothing's over as long as I got DNA."
> 
> ...




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf


----------



## Gooba (Dec 26, 2009)

DuckFood said:


> I think you're being slightly optimistic concerning military tech, at least regarding the Mechs. Maybe a few decades after 2020, but not before. We have nothing like the batteries required for that kind of power and extended usage.
> 
> Probably right about biology, but the space travel thing, where are you getting that from? 6 years travel time is pretty realistic to me. All they'd need is some kind of new long-term powerful propulsion drive, and I can certainly see that invented in a few centuries. They don't go ftl at any time. It's a slooooow blunder here, interstellar travel.
> 
> Edit: And anyway it's useless trying to predict that kind of thing, we have no ideas what scientific breakthroughs lie ahead.


6 years means they are going ftl unless Pandora is near one of the _few_ stars closer, and even then they need to be going at least 73% of the speed of light, which is ridiculous.  Even if my years are off, my point remains.  Their military tech is way, way, way behind their travel.  It would be like modern armies using spears despite us going to the moon.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 26, 2009)

Or the military tech isn't available to Mercs and Mining Operations


----------



## DuckFood (Dec 26, 2009)

Pandora is in Alpha Centauri, which is our closest neighbour, around 4.37 light-years away. So we have to assume they spent the most of the first half accelerating to near light speed (I presume cryosleep has some sort of effect that allows exposure to higher gees, just short of the point where it causes actual damage to the body) and used the other half decelerating. Or who knows what the timing is, depending on how powerful their engines were.

Edit:



> Or the military tech isn't available to Mercs and Mining Operations



And it could be that, of course. But doubtable, since it seems these are previous army people all, and this "Corporation", whatever it's called is pretty damn rich and very influential.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 26, 2009)

So I want again last night with co-workers and of course right before the mating scene my friend leans over and asks me "Are they going to have sex" and I noded and then he asked "With the head tails?"  /sigh


----------



## darksage78 (Dec 26, 2009)

Watched the movie several days ago after getting back from exams, just wanted to share my thoughts. Avatar was visually stunning, major props to the folks at ILM with the creation of Pandora. From the landing sequence to the flight into the Hallelujah mountains, the movie had enticed me with the wow effect that Jurassic Park grabbed me with so very long ago. However, graphically I thought ILM could have done better with the creatures, for some reason to me they all looked plasticy. The plot didn't really have a hold on me, pretty much could see where the movie was headed all the time, and it really echoed Pochontas, everything from her fiancee dying to shipping the humans back to Earth. Some of the recurring themes were nice but weren't used subtly enough for my tastes. Also seemed that some SFX were familiar like the carnivore that separated Jake from the group, swear to god it sounded like a T-rex, but I digress. Wasn't a big fan of the music either but that's personal taste. However, Avatar delivered what I paid for, a visual marvel and unlike Transformers 2 it did not overload my senses, thank you Mr. Cameron.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 26, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Or the military tech isn't available to Mercs and Mining Operations


Maybe not the top, top new stuff, but it isn't like our current private military organizations use bows and arrows.

Ok, even assuming they are in Alpha Centauri that is way ahead of our tech.

It is funny, this is currently #24 of all time on IMDB and it is my #25 of 2009. 
*Spoiler*: _My top 24 not in order_ 




Taken
Watchmen
Adventureland
Crank 2: High Voltage
Star Trek
Drag Me to Hell
Up
The Hangover
Moon
Public Enemies
District 9
Inglourious Basterds
The Informant!
Paranormal Activity
The Invention of Lying
Zombieland
A Serious Man
Fantastic Mr. Fox
Sherlock Holmes
Coraline
The Hurt Locker
(500) Days of Summer
The Road
Up in the Air





For the record, I went in expecting this to be awesome as a huge James Cameron fan, so I'm not biased against it, if anything I was biased for it.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 26, 2009)

I realize this movie is shitty but is the action any good?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

WETA did Avatar, not ILM.



> I realize this movie is shitty but is the action any good?



Its not shitty and the action is good.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I realize this movie is shitty but is the action any good?



Who the fuck told you that this movie is shitty?


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I realize this movie is shitty but is the action any good?



It's not shitty, just an unoriginal storyline is all.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 26, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I realize this movie is shitty but is the action any good?



Definitely not a shitty movie, but yes, the action is very good.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 26, 2009)

Why do some of you feel the need to act like pseudo intellectuals and nitpick the movie for any random faults you can find?

What happened to just enjoying a movie? Is there really a need for questions like "if they have interstellar travel why is their military so bad hrmhrm" when we don't even have a fraction of understanding concerning Earth in the Avatar universe?

I mean really....who the hell cares? Just enjoy the movie people.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

^^It comes with the Science fiction territory unfortunately


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Maybe not the top, top new stuff, but it isn't like our current private military organizations use bows and arrows.
> 
> Ok, even assuming they are in Alpha Centauri that is way ahead of our tech.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see someone is giving Adventureland the respect it deserves.  It may not ever be considered as successful as Superbad, but I liked it a lot more.  

The action in Avatar is pretty good, but I felt like I was waiting for it the entire movie.


----------



## OSO (Dec 26, 2009)

I did not like the movie. I thought I would But I didn't. Did not like the fact some dude basically turned on his own race because he got some alien tail. lol


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

OSO said:


> I did not like the movie. I thought I would But I didn't. Did not like the fact some dude basically turned on his own race because he got some alien tail. lol



No wonder your bar is red.


----------



## Rice Queen (Dec 26, 2009)

> I did not like the movie. I thought I would But I didn't. Did not like the fact some dude basically turned on his own race because he got some alien tail. lol



Go watch the movie again. 

I watched it in RealD and Imax, RealD is a waste to be honest. It was a good blockbuster, but the cgi was stunning.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

3D IMAX tickets for me was only $10.25, not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## Rice Queen (Dec 26, 2009)

In my town the Imax tickets actually cost less than the multiplex price for Avatar. And you don't have to buy the glasses either. So its stupid to watch it in RealD.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> In my town the Imax tickets actually cost less than the multiplex price for Avatar. And you don't have to buy the glasses either. So its stupid to watch it in RealD.



Yea, my IMAX recycles the glasses.

I was able to keep my 3D glasses from Up though, which I wanted to keep. Cause now I have sexy 3D glasses.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

> Yea, my IMAX recycles the glasses



I've heard this decreases the quality of the glasses


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I've heard this decreases the quality of the glasses



They were fine for me. Had a couple of smudge marks on it, but whatever.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Who else thought they were about to fall in to pandora in the start? I actually ended up leaning back a bit


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who else thought they were about to fall in to pandora in the start? I actually ended up leaning back a bit



I didn't.

My mom said she got dizzy on the opening shot of The Dark Knight IMAX, but I didn't. I guess these things don't effect me.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who else thought they were about to fall in to pandora in the start? I actually ended up leaning back a bit



Not me personally, but my father happened to mention a couple of days ago he wouldn't be surprised if that scene (along with several others) induced vertigo for some.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I came into the theatres not expecting a whole lot, but boy was I sure wrong.  That was probably one of the best movies i've watched in a while.  That speech he gave at the tree after Dr. Augustine died was ridiculously epic; it made me want to fight too.


----------



## illusion (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> It's not shitty, just an unoriginal storyline is all.



Agreed, this storyline has been rinsed and recycled numerous times, but sometimes it's about who's telling the story. 

I thought Cameron brought a fresh new approach to it, making it feel new and entertaining. I know I've seen the story before, but I still thought it was a great movie and left the theater extremely satisfied.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Who else thought they were about to fall in to pandora in the start? I actually ended up leaning back a bit



My friend got a headache from it is all lol.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

The flying scenes were some of the best things I have ever seen..

And the start,when he first wakes up in his avatar body and takes it for a spin.


And the final battle with the gunships.

And the final battle with Quaritch..


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 27, 2009)

Is it so good in 3D? Too bad we don't have IMAX here in Belgium.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

Thomaatj said:


> Is it so good in 3D? Too bad we don't have IMAX here in Belgium.



Dude.


DUDE.


HOLY.FUCKING.SHIT.


























































Yes.


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

Overrated piece of crap. Neat effects (though those smurfs look embarrassing) and nothing more.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

whatur said:


> Overrated piece of crap. Neat effects (though those smurfs look embarrassing) and nothing more.



Ohh..does being a nonconformist earn you cool points,with extra for calling this movie crap and the Na'vi smurfs? 


You just  go back to the Bleach section and pretend that "Mexican Bleach" is funny with your friends as much as you like!


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Ohh..does being a nonconformist earn you cool points,with extra for calling this movie crap and the Na'vi smurfs?
> 
> 
> You just  go back to the Bleach section and pretend that "Mexican Bleach" is funny with your friends as much as you like!


Do you have a problem with me? I didn't insult you so I don't see any reason for that kind of attitude. If I don't like the movie you should point your arguments against my opinions not against me.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

whatur said:


> Do you have a problem with me? I didn't insult you so I don't see any reason for that kind of attitude. If I don't like the movie you should point your arguments against my opinions not against me.



You could have formulated your post stating your opinion a little bit..emm..nicer!

No need for derogatory terms to be used..it just made you look like a dime-a-dozen troll..


----------



## dandyman (Dec 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You could have formulated your post stating your opinion a little bit..emm..nicer!
> 
> No need for derogatory terms to be used..it just made you look like a dime-a-dozen troll..


I like to be direct with things like this. Exaggerating is the easiest way to make a point.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

whatur said:


> I like to be direct with things like this. Exaggerating is the easiest way to make a point.



Direct..

Dude..that was not direct.

Direct is spitting in your enemy's soup.


You just came here,took off your pants and took a huge,smelly dump right in the plate with the soup.

I mean..you don't just go to a black man's neighbourhood and wear a sign saying "I hate N@%#s" just as you don't go to China and say "I love Japan forever and ever'!

Direct is good,but you still gotta mind your surroundings.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry for double posting,but holy shit.


Avatar,after just 10 days,made 615 million $$!!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm glad, really. 

Even though Avatar is one of Cameron's weakest films, it was good enough that I was hoping that it wouldn't flop. So far, it's almost broke even, in only 2 weeks. Good job Cameron. 

Hmmmm, in order of Cameron films.

1) Alien
2) Terminator
3) Terminator 2
4) Titanic
5) True Lies
6) The Abyss
7) Avatar
8) Piranha 2: The Spawning.

Am I missing anything? It should be noted that it's been along time since I've seen 4-6, so my list might not be fair. It should also be noted that the only movie in this list that isn't good is 8, which is so bad that it's kind of fun.....


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm..

My own list would be 

1)Aliens
2)Terminator 2
3)Avatar
4)Terminator
5)The Abyss
6)Titanic
7)True Lies



Why the hell do people count Piranha 2 as one of his films?
He only worked on it about two days (because he was suckered in when the previous director quit knowing that the movie was a piece of crap) and was fired when he sneaked into the editing room illegally to try and make something out of that public toilet of a movie!!!


----------



## John (Dec 27, 2009)

I liked the movie (the graphics were awesome) but I thought it should've ended with either the humans winning or learning to live in peace with the natives. Couldn't they just come back and nuke the place if they wanted to? I also thought the guy having sex (or whatever he did) with that female was a little weird. Despite that yeah I would recommend it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha, the trolls are gonna be so pissed. All of them were waiting and claiming since day one the film was gonna be the biggest flop ever and Cameron would be done for, but now they can just shut the fuck up. Its like Titanic all over again


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 27, 2009)

I couldn't go last week because of the snow, so I decided to go to the theater at 6 o'clock this time, half an hour before the movie started.  It was sold out all the way through the 10:15 showing.  I got up and went to my computer to buy tickets online this time, and found that all the showings except for the 10:20 were sold out.  I really need to buy tickets waaaay in advance if I ever plan on seeing this move in IMAX...


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, all of the IMAX showings have been selling out like crazy, because everyone knows that's the best way to see it really. Here in King of Prussia, PA the IMAX has sold out every showing this weekend, and already 3 of the showings for tomorrow! I'm going to see it a 3rd time tonight on IMAX at the 10:20 show, only because I went and picked up advance tickets yesterday afternoon! (I refuse to pay $2.00 in "convenience" charges to fandango, since the theater is only a 15 minutes drive from where I live) But yeah, assuming those boxofficemojo numbers hold up, which they should, or possibly even surpass as they did for last Sunday's estimate, I estimate that Avatar should easily crack the $750,000 mark worldwide, and hopefully cement plans for another two movies that Cameron has planned in the Avatar universe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..
> 
> My own list would be
> 
> ...



The story on Piranha 2 keeps changing. For one, he shot most of it. He just wasn't allowed to be involved in the editing. he initially claimed to have broken in to the editing room, but now denies it, claiming that when he initially said that, he was being hypothetical.

Personally, I didnt think the editing was bad. My problem with the film was the script(didn't like the characters) and the low budget(the helicopter crashing sucked). The directing wasn't bad......It just wasnt' that good. To be fair, it was his first movie.

I think Cameron fans go too far out of their way to disown this movie from Cameron's filmography. The fact is, he directed it. He simply wasn't involved in the editing. I doubt the film would be much better even if he did edit. 

(For the record, I'd give it a 2/4 star rating).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

> I really need to buy tickets waaaay in advance if I ever plan on seeing this move in IMAX...



You can just go to the Imax and book a ticket, most of the showings will get sold out early but getting a ticket isn't that hard.


----------



## T4R0K (Dec 27, 2009)

Came 2 hours ago from the movie. Had to read the thread, lol.

I liked the movie. OK, the plot was not original, but it was well done. Did you know that many hits work like that ? I've read that you can link Naruto, Harry Potter, LOTR, to very ancient stories like Gilgamesh or several Greek Mythos. Some guidelines, different executions. And the differences make them not boring, when well done.

Now, I've seen it in 3D. WOW !

On the message : well, I understand ALL the viewpoints. I don't see evil nowhere, nor "good guys" anywhere. 

Humans : "our world is dying, we need to expand, we need this material to develop more ships. We don't have a choice. But btw, the shareholders want more money" The latter statement is enough to make the Company dispiceable enough.

Na'vi and ecologists : "We won't let this world fall prey to greed and destruction !" And at least, they didn't massacre the human survivors, and just kicked them out of Pandora.

If there's a sequel, I expect the Earth come-back, but with more brains. Trying to find a better solution for everyone, learning that Pandora doesn't work like Earth, and needs to be "understood", like when Na'vi hunt, they thank the animal and apologize, maybe mining could be done the same way, since it means severing some "connections" for a people's good (humanity)

And a conspiracy by the Company to still fuck up the natives and get that industry working, lol.

The question is "would you be willing to do ANYTHING to ensure your survival ? Even genocide people ?"


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 27, 2009)

Just came back from watching it in 3D, and just wow O_o there is so much to see, all the plants, animals,details,... it's just candy for your eyes. And the story well if you see something as amazing like that and keep in mind that all of these things were created with care and thought I really didn't think about the plot during the movie. 

The underlying messages were never pushed in our faces and let's be honnest everybody likes this kind of things, massive battle, different species that don't really understand each other, ... it just works.

10/10.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, as annoying as Selfridge is in the movie, he's a major douche in the script treatment. He suggests an alternative use for the Avatar Program when the relations with the natives deteriorate: as breeders for a new generation of Na'vi that would be raised to be more human. At least the guy we got had guilt written all over his face when hometree got demolished.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 27, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Sorry for double posting,but holy shit.
> 
> 
> Avatar,after just 10 days,made 615 million $$!!!



Jesus, I had no idea it was that high already.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, made all of its money back. Definately not a flop, haters. :ho



I got my IMAX ticket easily, I suppose it helps that I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 27, 2009)

This movie screams for a sequel.

If there is a sequel, I'm pretty sure the plot is gonna go like this: humans are gonna come back with a professional army since we humans are stubborn as fuck. And gets our ass kicked out of Pandora for the second time. OR stop fighting and learn to co-exist.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

I think a sequel is very likely, but I don't see what James Cameron would do for a second film?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2009)

co-existing seems more likely, as otherwise it would get repetitive.

I still think that the humans should easily be able to just nuke them.......


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 27, 2009)

Cameron has already stated he wants to/intends to do a trilogy, depending on this film's success (I believe he gave the interview just before opening night). So far, at least, it seems like he'll have all of the inspiration to go ahead with the plan.

Other than the humans returning, I'm not sure who would play the antagonist in future films.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Yea, he better have a good idea up his sleeve then. He really didn't leave much room open in the first film for more development.


----------



## kumabear (Dec 27, 2009)

2nd should be darker.

Humans come back and rape horribly.


----------



## OSO (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> No wonder your bar is red.



well I gave a simplistic review but really the storyline was predictable and awful. nothing spectacular about the movie sept for the animation.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Dec 27, 2009)

About to go see this movie a 3rd time in IMAX 3D again. It makes me want to keep coming back to see it. "I see you"


----------



## speedstar (Dec 27, 2009)

Just saw it. Great movie. I will see it again.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 28, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> co-existing seems more likely, as otherwise it would get repetitive.
> 
> I still think that the humans should easily be able to just nuke them.......



Humanity would not stand for that. The fluff book indicates that most of the population have fallen in love with the Na'vi. Remember how worried Selfridge was about PR? Also, the largest governments do not allow any weapons of mass destruction into space. As for unobtanium, it is necessary if humanity wants to further expand its reach through the stars, but the mineral itself isn't necessary for our survival; it would make things a lot easier, though.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it a 3rd time in IMAX, and it's still just as impressive as ever. Cameron and everyone who worked over the last decade to make Avatar a reality should be applauded for taking the time to create an entire world that the audience feels a part of. 

I certainly hope Cameron gets the green light for a sequel (or two) and that he will get to complete the entire story that he has planned for the Avatar world. He also stated that a sequel would likely be able to be filmed in less time since the groundwork is already there, they did all the pioneering in the creation of Avatar, so in any additional movies they could further refine those techniques and of course tell the rest of the story set on Pandora.

I've seen it 3 times now with different people each time, but it's always the same result at the end, we're just blown away by what we experienced, and know that this is a groundbreaking achievement in cinematography that sets the bar that much higher for future movies.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61kMpOgkZRs[/YOUTUBE]
Selfridge actually has a conscience....hmmmm. Here's a podcast about the development of the film: HP One of the speakers says that about one hour and thirty minutes of additional scenes were removed for the final cut.vI really hope we get to see an extended version of the movie on disc.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 28, 2009)

As much as I loved this movie, I really hope it doesn't win for Best Picture.  Up In The Air deserves it more.

Cameron already has enough Oscars under his belt.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh god, it better not be even _considered_ for a best picture nom. Technical nominations only.

Jeez, if TDK can't even get nominated, this sure won't.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Dec 28, 2009)

Arishem

Here's a podcast about the development of the film: HP One of the speakers says that about one hour and thirty minutes of additional scenes were removed for the final cut.vI really hope we get to see an extended version of the movie on disc.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just listened to most of the podcast, a lot of technical conversation that I didn't fully understand, but I did hear the bit where the one guest mentioned that he felt "disappointed" after seeing in it theaters because of all the material that was cut out. He said that the negatives that people had about the lack of plot or character development would be completely erased if you could see the *four hour* cut of the movie they had originally shot, but that obviously there is a limit to what people will sit through in a theater. I for one hope that when Avatar comes to Blu-ray that they will release an extended cut like with LoTR, just like how Return of the King ended up being around a three and a half hour movie in the extended version that I fully enjoyed, I would have no problem sitting and enjoying a four hour cut of Avatar.


----------



## illusion (Dec 28, 2009)

kumabear said:


> 2nd should be darker.
> 
> Humans come back and rape horribly.



Agreed, the Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2009)

Arishem said:


> Humanity would not stand for that. The fluff book indicates that most of the population have fallen in love with the Na'vi. Remember how worried Selfridge was about PR? Also, the largest governments do not allow any weapons of mass destruction into space. As for unobtanium, it is necessary if humanity wants to further expand its reach through the stars, but the mineral itself isn't necessary for our survival; it would make things a lot easier, though.



I think that Cameron should have stressed these points a bit more. Your argument is actually very good, the problem is that a lot of this info was lost amidst all the big special effects and such.


----------



## superman_1 (Dec 28, 2009)

saw this movie in 3D on christmas day... this movie was sick...so awesome and mind blowing... one of the best movies made... enjoyed it a lot... cant wait for it to arrive on blu-ray...


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 28, 2009)

Unobtanium is supposedly the "oil" of the future. It is needed to construct spaceships. Of course it is not needed for human survival. But think of it as 22nd century oil. You don't need oil to survive but it helps our life immensely. So it is common sense for humans to come back and retake the planet in the sequel.

Anyway, they're mining supposedly the most valuable substance in the universe here. Don't you think they could afford to splooge a little and get a couple hundred bombs? For that matter why bother with bombs? Why not spray the whole damn place with Weed Killer?


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 28, 2009)

This film's greatest enemy was itself.

The story, characters, dialogue; all cliche as hell, but well done cliches. Ones that managed to be engaging despite the glaring problems they had. Very little was subtle or ambiguous. It almost got away with the lack of originality. Almost. But by the end it had crossed an invisible line.

I think the problem was I went into it with low expectations, so the film really wow'd me; I thought that maybe it could be a truly brilliant movie. When it turned out to be, in the end, a fairly shallow blockbuster I found myself oddly disappointed. I had let the film fool me into thinking it was more than it actually was.

Obviously, the best part of the film was the visuals. CGI was blended into the film brilliantly and is possibly the only element that was pretty subtle. It was easy to forget what was real and what was the product of a computer.

The end was bad but, despite that, I really enjoyed the film overall. Well worth the watch.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh god, it better not be even _considered_ for a best picture nom. Technical nominations only.
> 
> Jeez, if TDK can't even get nominated, this sure won't.



It's already nominated for Best Drama at the Globes, so I guarantee you that it will get nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Wha-what? Best Drama?


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wha-what? Best Drama?



Yep; here's the total list of Best Drama nominations:

Avatar
The Hurt Locker
Inglourious Basterds
Precious: Based On The Novel Push By Sapphire
Up In The Air

And while I am at it, here's the list of total nominations for Avatar in the GGs:

Best Motion Picture - Drama 
Best Director - Motion Picture 
Best Original Score - Motion Picture
Best Original Song - Motion Picture


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Replace Avatar with Moon. Moon deserves it a lot more than Avatar.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2009)

^Exactly , Sam Rockwell was amazing in that movie, not to mention the musical score <3


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Can't believe Moon was ignored for an unoriginal movie like Avatar. Only thing that is worthy of nomination is its visual effects.

But don't get me wrong, I liked Avatar. I just don't think its worth a Best Drama nom.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Replace Avatar with Moon. Moon deserves it a lot more than Avatar.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2009)

Funny thing is both movies are about mining a mineral on another planet with the corporation made to seem like bad guys , of course thats where the similarities end but still these 2 factors play a very important role in both movies 



Milky said:


> Yep; here's the total list of Best Drama nominations:
> 
> Avatar
> The Hurt Locker
> ...



Any idea if sam rockwell is nominated for moon?


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

> Funny thing is both movies are about mining a mineral on another planet with the corporation made to seem like bad guys , of course thats where the similarities end but still these 2 factors play a very important role in both movies



Hahah, that's so true!


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never seen Moon, so I cannot comment on that. Maybe I'll have to sometime.



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Any idea if sam rockwell is nominated for moon?



Not that I see, I'm afraid.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Read the comments, almost everyone is mentioning the lack of Moon.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 29, 2009)

Sad to see only one nomination for D-9  as well , Avatar was great for me but IMO story wise D-9 was better ( fook yeah!)

Also sad to see a consistently good actor not getting the recognition he deserves.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2009)

Avatar pulled an additional 19.1 million on Monday. Holy shit.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

It's like the testosterone version of Titanic.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2009)

I hope the sequel shows Earth in all its grimdark glory. The weapons technology there is supposed to be a couple generations ahead of the stuff they're using on Pandora, which is intentional since the planet's wonky magnetic fields screw a lot of it up. You need lasers, railguns, and rods from god to keep the surplus population down.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 29, 2009)

I was rooting for the Colonel the entire time. He just ignores when his own shoulder is on fire. 

Clearly he should return in a Navi body in the sequel and pwn shit up again. Imagine his power level if he didn't have to hold his breath every 2 seconds.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2009)

Hah, Mega, why don't I find it surprising that you love Colonel Badass so much?  As for your wish, Stephen Lang said that the Quaritch might not be done for. He also said that he didn't play Miles as a villain; simply a man whose conscience died a long time ago in all the brutal wars he's been in and who views all problems as having tactical solutions.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Colonel is dead though.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2009)

I think Lang's comment was just a joke about what might be possible given the technology at RDA's disposal.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 29, 2009)

Quaritch would have made a fantastic villain for the sequel, but he was a character that simply had to die by the end of the first film. And unless the humans were able to retrieve his corpse and have the technology to revive him (unlikely, otherwise they probably would have done as much with Tom in the first place when _he_ died as opposed to asking Jake to replace him ), he'll stay a rotting corpse in the woods.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Bring someone new in.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2009)

What would be cool is if the new Avatars sent by the RDA were weapons controlled by a cloned brain that the pilots connected to.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2009)

you guys know what's REALLY gonna be cool?

no sequel


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> you guys know what's REALLY gonna be cool?
> 
> no sequel



This.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2009)

With its boxoffice, expect a sequel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2009)

Titanic 2 was great.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

Good thing Avatar is also firmly rooted in historical events eh


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 29, 2009)

a sequel might be made...but it will be an animated kids film and go straight to DVD.


oooh, better yet, Saturday morning cartoon


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Watchmen Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Raging boner your losing your trolling power.


----------



## Roy (Dec 30, 2009)

Saw it on IMAX 3-D. Visually fantastic, the story was whatever. I enjoyed the first half more than the second.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 30, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Raging boner your losing your trolling power.


I wasn't aware of any trolling, simply stating opinion.


I find it doubtful this fictional world will be revisited. 

The story wrapped up perfectly and left the audience with a sense of wonder and curiosity about the world...delving deeper and demystifying it in some half assed sequel would only cheapen Cameron's creation.

BTW, your use of 'your' instead of 'you're' leaves much to be desired...perhaps you should pay more attention to syntax than to prancing about naked in the forest wearing blue body paint


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

> I find it doubtful this fictional world will be revisited.



Cameron already stated that he wants it to be a trilogy.

And it has a better chance of it than a certian movie being directed by a retarded Indian director.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 30, 2009)

> And it has a better chance of it than a certian movie being directed by a retarded Indian director.


M. Night Shamalabamba is a great man


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 30, 2009)

Watched it Christmas night. Fantastic.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually,before any Avatar sequels will come out,Cameron stated that he wants to do "Battle Angel Alita".

Avatar was just a technological testbed for what he wants to use in "Battle Angel".

"*Cameron's film would be a live-action adaption of the first three volumes of the manga series. He plans to complete a trilogy if the first film is successful. Avatar will be a "training ground" for Battle Angel, as the robotic characters involved in that film will be based on similar technology. In addition, the film will be filmed with the digital 3D system Cameron developed for Avatar*."


Jesus Chirst..I can't wait for that! "squirt"


----------



## Luchia (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm going to watch it, it looks awesome!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 30, 2009)

O god I just watched this film and it was so amazing! The storyline was nothing special. You knew what was gonna happen pretty much but once you saw the visual affects you didn't care much for the storyline even though it was all beautifully done anyway. Not alot of alien worlds in movies can pass for decency but I must say, this was done amazingly in a way I did not expect. I didn't have extremely high hopes for it but it was far better than what I had expected!

Also, IF YOU DONT SEE IT IN 3D IN THE THEATRES THEN DONT BOTHER WATCHING AT ALL!


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 30, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,before any Avatar sequels will come out,Cameron stated that he wants to do "Battle Angel Alita".
> 
> Avatar was just a technological testbed for what he wants to use in "Battle Angel".
> 
> ...



This animation technique is so gorgeous, that movie will likely be great as well, though I've never heard of that manga series. 

Although, it has been stated that the sequel to Avatar is projected to be out around 2012/2013 ("or maybe earlier"), and it seems like that is far too short of a time to write, film and animate with such complex technology two different films. I guess we'll just have to wait for more word from Cameron himself.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

It'll take forever for a Battle Angel Alita movie if Cameron plans to make an Avatar Trilogy first


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 30, 2009)

Just came back from seeing this movie. It was the most visually stunning movie I've ever seen. Everything was just amazing in terms of the level of detail and the immersion into the world. 

The story however wasn't anything special. Basic advanced race vs. primitive race movie ala cowboys vs. Indians in the future. The whole romantic subplot was kind of lost on me too. In about 3 months the main character falls so deeply in love that he is willing to abandon all of his previous loyalty to the marines and is willing to heartlessly murder and destroy his species without hesitation. 

Would've liked it more if they built up the inner turmoil or sense of conflict between the two sides. It was sort of dumbed down more than I would've liked. Also while it was visually great some of the designs could've been better. The panther thing and the giant beetles were great but sort of underused. The Navi themselves were somewhat confusing such as why they need tails and why they mirror human physiology so closely. Would've liked seeing something more exotic then blue cat people. 

It set up for the sequel though if he really does want to make more movies. The human presence is hardly gone since they were just one task force and since it takes 6 years to get their you can expect more ships on the way. Hopefully next movie we can see more stuff on earth and why they actually need to invade the planet and what purpose unobtainium has. (seriously, you can't think of a better name for this when you created an entire language and culture for the navi?)

It definitely won't be the next Star Wars since I think the Navi are sort of hard for people to really relate to. It is a totally exotic world whereas in Star Wars even with all the aliens most of them spoke English and you sort of felt like you could live there it wasn''t so far apart from what we are used to in contrast to the totally organic world of Pandora. 

Still a great movie. Just from a technology standpoint Cameron deserves high praise since the CG and 3-D technology he made will really be useful in creating total immersion films in the future.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 31, 2009)

Just saw this movie and all I can say is OMG. The visuals were so damn beautiful. Big ups to Cameron for making a wonderful film. The money it is grossing worldwide is very much earned. Can't wait to see and sequels he is going to do and I can't wait to see Battle Angel.


----------



## Alice (Dec 31, 2009)

Well truthfully, didn't expect such project from Cameron. I always perceived him as more or less serious, with certain incline towards brutal, down to earth plot lines. And this movie struck me more as a fantasy based, rather than sci-fi. No doubts, it brings visuals on whole new level, plot however is what you say "didn't notice past special effects". I find it somewhat corny


----------



## Medusa (Dec 31, 2009)

avatar already beat new moon in 11 or 12 days I think haha


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2009)

Good. Avatar >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> New Moon.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 31, 2009)

Over $800 million in under two weeks... damn.

On an unrelated note, I'm surprised to hear that the sequel may take place on one of the different moons that are near Pandora. I'm not exactly sure how they would get there, though. :S


----------



## Vanity (Dec 31, 2009)

I finally saw this movie today.

Amazing movie. Visuals were epic(saw it in 3D) and the story was good too. I mean the story wasn't totally original or anything but I don't expect that from movies. It didn't take away from it in my opinion.


----------



## Shade (Dec 31, 2009)

Hopefully Cameron can put an interesting unique twist in the story for the sequels.


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 31, 2009)

I want it to stay that way!

Sequels troll stuff!!!

And i'm in love with this movie sooo much i wouldn't bare to see it ruined!


----------



## Cel (Jan 1, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> I want it to stay that way!
> 
> Sequels troll stuff!!!
> 
> And i'm in love with this movie sooo much i wouldn't bare to see it ruined!



You shouldn't worry about that.. After all we are talking about the guy who made both Terminator 1 and Terminator 2.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 1, 2010)

i think i love this more than i should. 
watching this in imax 3d is definitely the way to go on this one.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jan 1, 2010)

Loved the movie.  Saw it three days ago and I think I'll see it again.  The music in the movie reminded me of some of the music in Titanic.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 1, 2010)

it was really long, but all the unnecessary scenes were really worth watching for the sake of character development and awesome special effects.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 1, 2010)

Cel said:


> You shouldn't worry about that.. After all we are talking about the guy who made both Terminator 1 and Terminator 2.



Don't forget about Aliens. That movie blew my mind at the age of 5.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 1, 2010)

Watched this three days ago. Fucking Awesome.

Screw anyone who decides to watch shitty New Moon over this


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2010)

3 words


*Spoiler*: __ 



best movie ever


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 1, 2010)

I watched the movie yesterday. It was okay. The story was simple, it was like one of those stories you see on an episode of a TV show.


----------



## Slice (Jan 1, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Don't forget about Aliens. That movie blew my mind at the age of 5.







Arishem said:


> Aliens





Arishem said:


> age of 5.



 10char


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 1, 2010)

I watched it for a second time... the right way.  IMAX 3D!  And it was still damn good.  Still 10/10.  But I definitely noticed how bad the dialogue was this time around.  Forgivable.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 1, 2010)

was i the only one that wanted eywa to start thrashing all the manmade technology with its gargantuan branches and all that vengeful nature stuff?


----------



## Cel (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think the dialogue is THAT bad.  It certainly is no worse than regular dialogue in real life.  I don't think all of us have witty and well thought-out conversations 100 percent of the time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 1, 2010)

the dialogue was fine.  It wasn't poetry, if that's what you mean.  it was in line with other james cameron flicks.  anytime the dialogue had an opportunity to suck, it was written well.  I'm especially thinking of the commander's battle near the end.   If it was star wars, boy i can't imagine what kind of crap they would have said.  Wanna see bad dialogue, the new stars wars trilogy was just the worst.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

The dialogue was fine, it wasn't exactly memorable but whatever.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 1, 2010)

Saw it yesterday. Fucking great movie


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jan 1, 2010)

Just saw it a few hours ago in 3D, fucking awesome! I never thought they could go this far with computer generated bodies, the entire movie felt like one long exciting dream, I want my own Banshee dammit!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

Just saw it a few days a go in Digital 3D, going to see it again soon in IMAX 3D this time hopefully.


----------



## Spartacus (Jan 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> If it was star wars, boy i can't imagine what kind of crap they would have said.  Wanna see bad dialogue, the new stars wars trilogy was just the worst.



I liked the new star wars trilogy, very very much...

Granted, I skip through all of the movies and only watch the ligthsaber duels....when you do that....Best movies evah!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 2, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> I liked the new star wars trilogy, very very much...
> 
> Granted, I skip through all of the movies and only watch the ligthsaber duels....when you do that....Best movies evah!



star wars dialogue was super cheese and bad.  Very cliche.  Epic characters like mace windu giving palpatine the "i don't think so" was just one of the many moments that made me facepalm at the dialogue.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 2, 2010)

the dvd version is out?


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yαriko said:


> the dvd version is out?



When the DVD does come out... it's gonna be disappointing.  Fucking cheap glasses.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 2, 2010)

I had no problems with this movie at all. The dialogue was fine. They actually had some nice sayings, like "I see you". Perhaps nothing new or special, but sweet and fitting for the movie in my opinion. 

I also liked the culture of the Na'avi people. It was interesting and it was nice how they were so connected to the nature and Eywa.


----------



## Yαriko (Jan 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> When the DVD does come out... it's gonna be disappointing.  Fucking cheap glasses.



how so           .


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> When the DVD does come out... it's gonna be disappointing.  Fucking cheap glasses.



Just keep the glasses from the movie theater. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jan 2, 2010)

The only issues I had with the movie was the music not epic enough for it. Nothing memorable at all. Also, the scene where he was gets control of the big red bird thingy was a bit anti-climatic. Was expecting a bit more


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2010)

^

You can thank Leona Lewis for that


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah the music wasn't as unique as i would have wanted, but i bet if i bought the soundtrack right now, i would be listening to it looped


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 2, 2010)

Personally, I loved the music, but most people either do or don't. 
It's funny, because about a quarter into the movie the first time I watched it, I remember thinking, "Huh, this had so much potential for a great soundtrack, but so far it's nothing amazing." However, the middle-to-latter end of the film had the best music. These, I feel, were the strongest (and are among my favorites):


*Spoiler*: _Climbing Up Iknimaya - The Pathway to Heaven_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lESqkn4DtDI[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Jake's First Flight_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYD69iB_W6Y[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _War_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBc7jvaM0Cs[/YOUTUBE]




There were other great ones as well (on the flip side, some were nothing special), but these seem to be potentially the most memorable.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2010)

So much for waiting a few weeks after it comes out so it won't be so crowded.  But it was worth it.  I thought twas gonna be overhyped but I enjoyed it, even the seizure-inducing "link transfer" parts (two people had to be carried out).  And I don't believe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sigourney Weaver is going to stay dead.  We all know she doesn't when there is a movie that deals with aliens.  Hell, she probably became the tree itself.


  I liked how the old guy in Cold Mountain was the villain.  Was the main character Australian or some shit?

I also enjoyed how the humans were the invaders because their planet (Earth) is mentioned to be dead (no green).  I couldn't help but think of War of the Worlds.  I thought the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



humans left on Pandora were going to get their own Avatars at the end.




As for the previews ALICE IN WONDERLAND WAS MADE TO BE BROADCAST IN 3-D

In short, shit was cash


----------



## Arishem (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Personally, I loved the music, but most people either do or don't.
> It's funny, because about a quarter into the movie the first time I watched it, I remember thinking, "Huh, this had so much potential for a great soundtrack, but so far it's nothing amazing." However, the middle-to-latter end of the film had the best music. These, I feel, were the strongest (and are among my favorites):
> e.



I loved the music, thats why I purchased the OST!

You dont dream in cryo... its an awesome track.. definitely I loved this ost.
And I am gonna be honest with you, I am no fan of Leona lewis.

But the ''I see you'' song is beautiful.. or at least I tought was perfect for the closure of the movie with the credits.. I like the lyrics and the orchestra music that comes with it.

The movie aint comming on dvd... only in blue ray.
Also it wont be coming with glases... the glasses will only come with the 3d tv.
I am also gonna keep the 3d glasses of the movie, gonna go watch it again sometime during this incoming week.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

Better get that LED now or cheaper LCD while smoking LSD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2010)

no worries Mr T.

Now it is time to find some good wallpapers around.
Just because it's Joon, people think it's cute
I found this one but I want some official one for my computa!

Also arent there any Toruk pics floatin around?....

Anyways I also like the music from the trailer.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Avatar just reached 1 billion dollars worldwide revenue in 17 days!!!  

1 billion dollars people..

Just 17 fucking days..and it ain't showing signs of stopping anytime soon!!!




I am thinking that this is Cameron's answer to his doubters right about now:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrDxlf9bMYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Jan 3, 2010)

Never bet against James fucking Cameron.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

For fucking comparison,how long it took for the other four movies who passed the one billion mark to actually do that in comparison to Avatar's 17 days 1 billion dollars run:

Titanic: ~51 days
LOTR-Return: ~40 days
POTC-DMC: ~43 days
TDK: ~ 197 days



Holy shit.

HOLY.FUCKING.SHIT.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah mider t, i was thinking the same thing about crowd control. why was the morning show sold out was beyond me  i waited till late afternoon for the next show. it was so worth it though. 

i'd love to have them feelers. i'd connect it to everything i see. _everything _


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

I think avatar gonna beat titanic


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 3, 2010)

For those of you who kept the glasses in hopes to watching the movie in 3D from the DVD: it wont work. The 3D effect is achieved by flashing "left" and "right" images very rapidly, each "side" polarized so that the glasses only let one side through to your sight at a time. A standard TV or HDTV cannot achieve this. You will need to buy a  and have it hooked up to a 3D capable source. Luckily for some of you, the PS3 will be able to do so with a future firmware upgrade.


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2010)

Medusa said:


> I think avatar gonna beat titanic



I dont think so, Titanic had the fangirl bonus. I know several girls who went to the cinema 5 times (or more) just to see the movie again and again.

SciFi fans are just not that crazy 



Also this:



DominusDeus said:


> For those of you who kept the glasses in hopes to watching the movie in 3D from the DVD: it wont work. The 3D effect is achieved by flashing "left" and "right" images very rapidly, each "side" polarized so that the glasses only let one side through to your sight at a time. A standard TV or HDTV cannot achieve this.



At home you most probably will have to watch it with one of those red/blue 3d goggles. Which sucks cause the effect is not nearly the same and it takes away a lot of the colours on screen


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 3, 2010)

legendary movie.

i've seen it 4 times.

thats about 12hrs of my life!


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> legendary movie.
> 
> i've seen it 4 times.
> 
> thats about 12hrs of my life!








Slice said:


> SciFi fans are just not that crazy


I guess, i'll take that one back


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2010)

ima watch it again b4 it leaves 3d imax


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay does this movie have a lot of blood and explosions or is it just lovey dovey. I am going to watch it today.

On a scale of 1-10 how much explosions does it have?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Okay does this movie have a lot of blood and explosions or is it just lovey dovey. I am going to watch it today.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 how much explosions does it have?



Well..if we only count the final battle..then I'd say about 9/10.


But they aren't Micheal Bay'esque explosions..

They are more along those from Terminator 2 if you know what I mean!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

Im gonna watch it once more aswell, if only the Imax crowd would die down a bit


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2010)

Not much blood quite a few explosions near the end.

I guess the only thing that would get me to watch it again would be in IMAX but since i have yet to find one in germany showing it without me having to drive more than 300 km i think i'll pass.

I rarely watch movies a second time anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Medusa said:


> I think avatar gonna beat titanic



I think it already did.

James cameron is still the king of the world and beyond!
It already recuperated itself from the production cost.

I havent seen it on IMAX yet, probably gonna go see it on monday on imax.
It must be fkin outstanding.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 3, 2010)

I finally got around to watch this and it was the best 3 hours of my life! Gonna watch it again in 3D!!!


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not gonna watch this movie again until the DVD release. Once was enough, the story was pretty flat out and so I remember it all pretty clearly.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 3, 2010)

Every time I go to see it at IMAX it's sold out, I'm trying to see it for the third time lol


and holy shit is this movie making money or what


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Every time I go to see it at IMAX it's sold out, I'm trying to see it for the third time lol
> 
> 
> and holy shit is this movie making money or what



I am pretty fucking sure that by the end of its run Avatar will be the second highest grossing film of all time right behind Titanic.

So basically James Cameron will have the first and the second biggest BO hits of all time on his CV!


Maybe Avatar 2 will actually beat Titanic..who knows


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 3, 2010)

I tried to go see it last night for the first time.  It was sold out!  And the showing after that and the showing after that were also sold out!  I tried to see it on IMAX but even the regular theaters were full.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

It's probably because of the alien sex

What's with the lack of Avatar gifs guys


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2010)

Just watched it with my pal at the 6 dollar theater. I got to say that it was alright with special effects.

My friend was falling asleep halfway through. 

The final fight scene was meh.

Just too overly dramatic. It was the ultimate tree hugger movie of the year.

Overall, I did have a good time though


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It's probably because of the alien sex
> 
> What's with the lack of Avatar gifs guys



Regarding the alien sex..that will be featured in its entire uncut glory in the home release of Avatar since it pushed the rating beyond what JC wanted..



And there aren't enough HD sources for a good Avatar .gif yet..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

Navi porn is the next frontier


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Just watched it with my pal at the 6 dollar theater. I got to say that it was alright with special effects.
> 
> My friend was falling asleep halfway through.
> 
> ...



So..you did like it..right?



Also Na'vi porn..dunno what to say about that.


At the screening I saw a lot of people were giggling at the Jake/Neytiri "bonding" scene..

It's true that this is also the case for usual sexual laden scenes even between regular people..but alien sex?

I don't know if most people are ready for that..


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

Anyone go to a showing where people were cheering or some shit? Im curious as to what Americans did when Navi were killing the humans?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the deleted scenes (over an hour of them) that come with the DVD release. Apparently, Tsu'tey gets drunk in one of them during a festival. 



Endurance 117 said:


> Every time I go to see it at IMAX it's sold out, I'm trying to see it for the third time lol
> 
> 
> and holy shit is this movie making money or what



Officially past the 1 billion mark... awesome. 



Mider T said:


> It's probably because of the alien sex
> 
> What's with the lack of Avatar gifs guys



There are a few low-quality gifs out there I've saved that I can post if you'd like.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 3, 2010)

I heard people sniffling when hometree got demolished. A bunch of people clapped when Neytiri shot the Colonel.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 3, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I heard people sniffling when hometree got demolished. A bunch of people clapped when Neytiri shot the Colonel.



Yup..there was a look of shame on everybody's faces when the hometree came down.


Also,when Jake took down the gunships and at the end when he opens his eyes..that took big applause from the audience!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

The navi are already turning us humans against each other, Martial Horror was right


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 3, 2010)

im glad the movie is doing well cuz james camron said that he'll only do  a sequel if this movie was a success financially.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 3, 2010)

this movie is so epic... it fucking made my hate my own rate! i was like, die you disgusting sacks of meat, DIE!! 

and i lold when humans died by the dozens


----------



## Glued (Jan 3, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..you did like it..right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was meh. I was captivated by the world of Pandora. I was not captivated by the characters.

Well maybe the Colonel, especially when he told Jake that he was dreaming and it was time to wake up.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The navi are already turning us humans against each other, Martial Horror was right



Humans have always been against each other.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for some high res Toruk Makto screens


----------



## Cel (Jan 3, 2010)

In just 17 days, Avatar has surpassed $1 billion in global box office. To put that in perspective, it took The Dark Knight pretty much its entire theatrical run just to make it to that milestone.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

my eyes felt so weird after I came out of the 3d version


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 4, 2010)

Cel said:


> In just 17 days, Avatar has surpassed $1 billion in global box office. To put that in perspective, it took The Dark Knight pretty much its entire theatrical run just to make it to that milestone.




whoa that's very amazing to hear. 
it also helps that after people saw it, the word-of-mouth compliments just multiplied


----------



## Nimander (Jan 4, 2010)

I can relate to the eyes hurting after leaving the Avatar 3D.  But fuck me if it wasn't worth the pain.  I'd buy a BluRay player once this comes out on DVD, just so I could come close to experiencing this again.  I just might go see this at the theater again actually, cause I enjoyed myself when I watched it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

Nimander said:


> ...I enjoyed myself when I watched it.



you shouldn't do that, it's illegal most places


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> my eyes felt so weird after I came out of the 3d version



Was it along the lines of your eyeballs being gently fondled?


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

When I went to the theaters to buy tickets it sold out. My reaction was like, the hell isn't this the fifth day no way it's still sold out

Plus all the hype and good things I've been hearing from it I thought it would turn out to be something like parahomo activity

but I liked it in the end despite the "cliche plot" which I really didn't mind (actually I think it adds to the show's charisma)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you shouldn't do that, it's illegal most places



it's only illegal if someone see's you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

it's been out since the 18th of december



Gnome on Fire said:


> it's only illegal if someone see's you



there was some scenes i wanted to please myself.  the navi were hot for not being human.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

not where I live


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats on making $1,000,000,000.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think avatar is so similar to any movie people like to compare it to, except in the archtypical sense.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Congrats on making $1,000,000,000.



the end of that is wrong but w/e. close enough


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

They even talk like the stereotypical native... who cares had dragons fighting helicopters and giant furries fighting mechs.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Congrats on making $1,000,000,000.



Yes..it's not like film is a visual medium and Cameron offered the biggest surprise in that by creating a stunning alien world..heck..that was easy as hell,right?


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> im glad the movie is doing well cuz james camron said that he'll only do  a sequel if this movie was a success financially.


I wonder if he rips of Pocahontas 2, or will he go for other Disney movie


Ciupy said:


> Yes..it's not like film is a visual medium and Cameron offered the biggest surprise in that by creating a stunning alien world..heck..that was easy as hell,right?


yes because Cameron designed everything himself, and spent countless of hours doing the CGI


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

olaf said:


> I wonder if he rips of Pocahontas 2, or will he go for other Disney movie
> 
> yes because Cameron designed everything himself, and spent countless of hours doing the CGI



No man,he just got the money,ordered a good movie to be rendered and then spent some money with some hookers.



Even you could do as well as he did!











If you had a goddamned clue you would have known that Cameron designed both Pandora in the script and also all the creatures visually,they just had to refine the original designs.

Look it up sometime..


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

well shit, aren't you one worked up fella

I just mocked you, because from what you said, one might get the idea that Cameron was the only one person on the set besides actors. 

seriously dude, even if he he made basic designs of the world, but it would be impossible for him to do everything alone.

and tell me, by "refining" his designs you mean taking his sketches and making 3d model out of it, or sth else?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

olaf said:


> well shit, aren't you one worked up fella
> 
> I just mocked you, because from what you said, one might get the idea that Cameron was the only one person on the set besides actors.
> 
> ...



Lmao..of course he wasn't a one man show..it would be impossible.

It was a huge team effort..

But Pandora is one man's vision..and that would be James Cameron's!


And yes..they took his sketches and made the real models and then the 3d models..

The only part he wasn't happy with was that in the initial design the Na'vi weren't human enough and Neytiri not "bangable enough" which was important for Jake's character..


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 4, 2010)

point is, the story is unoriginal as fuck but even so, it's still well directed movie and a fantastic visual experience, and it was a really enjoyable film. cameron is a good director. there, wasn't that hard.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2010)

It isn't one man's vision.  It is the vision of anyone who has ever seen a rainforest and thought "what if it glowed?"

Film is a visual medium... for storytelling.  That story and characters should be the fundamental core for the visuals to enhance.  Not the other way around.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I heard people sniffling when hometree got demolished. A bunch of people clapped when Neytiri shot the Colonel.



I whent yesterday (it wasnt imax  ) and people clapped when it finished with
the AVATAR thing on the end.
I havent seen people clapping like that since the nineties, this days people aint used to such mainstream epic masterpices, mostly are cheap monemakers with self loathsome directors.

one of the things I love about Jim is that depsite he is very tought and perfectionist he always hits the spot and aint a selfloathsome bastard.

As for the intimate scene , I tought it was pretty beautiful because sex is supposed to be that. The bonding between two people that love eachother, so I liked it.

Oh yeah, also there is NO original story out there. And tbh I dont give a fck if the story is original or not, but how it is told.
And I loved it so enuff said.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> It isn't one man's vision.  It is the vision of anyone who has ever seen a rainforest and thought "what if it glowed?"
> 
> Film is a visual medium... for storytelling.  That story and characters should be the fundamental core for the visuals to enhance.  Not the other way around.



What was so bad about the story?

Is it archetypal?

Yes.

Has it been told before?

Yes. Countless times.

Has it ever been told like this?

Heck no..I was captivated by the world of Pandora..I loved every minute of it I saw on screen.


Was the story so bad that it detracted from the other good points of this movie and made them moot?

No..a big,fat resounding no.


There were a lot of movies with simple plot but very enjoyable:Jurrasic Park,Jaws,District 9,E.T..

So why the need to piss on this movie of all of things ?

Does it get whoever does that Internet cool points or something?

Is the one who does that a fan of a certain other film and feels threatened by the success of this one?


The need to simply be nonconformist and go against the apparent bandwagon?

What's the freaking deal?


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

the point is that without original story or characters, this film will be forgoten sooner or later.

they will make movies with cgi as good or even better, movies with plot more original and characters more interesting.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

olaf said:


> the point is that without original story or characters, this film will be forgoten sooner or later.
> 
> they will make movies with cgi as good or even better, movies with plot more original and characters more interesting.



It's the first of its kind in regards to building believable alien wolrds onscreen with this much level of detail.

I don't know if this will ensure immortality for it (although it did for Star Wars and Jurassic Park) and I don't frankly care.

I just want to go back to Pandora once or twice in the future and that will be enough for me.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2010)

> What was so bad about the story?


Cliche, predictable, overused, and unoriginal.


> Was the story so bad that it detracted from the other good points of this movie and made them moot?


No, it doesn't make the moot.  I still enjoy this movie I just object to the level of praise it is getting.


> There were a lot of movies with simple plot but very enjoyable:Jurrasic Park,Jaws,District 9,E.T..


I am not complaining about the simplicity, but those other 4 points which don't apply to those movies (or at least not to the same degree).


> So why the need to piss on this movie of all of things ?


It is #28 on IMDB, ahead of a dozen other movies that came out this year which are _much_ more deserving.  The level of acclaim doesn't even come close to matching what was delivered.



> It's the first of its kind in regards to building believable alien wolrds onscreen with this much level of detail.
> 
> I don't know if this will ensure immortality for it (although it did for Star Wars) and I don't frankly care.


No. No. No. No you didn't.  Star Wars was remembered for so much more than creating alien worlds.  I think Avatar probably will be remembered forever for the visuals but nothing else.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Cliche, predictable, overused, and unoriginal.
> No, it doesn't make the moot.  I still enjoy this movie I just object to the level of praise it is getting.
> I am not complaining about the simplicity, but those other 4 points which don't apply to those movies (or at least not to the same degree).
> It is #28 on IMDB, ahead of a dozen other movies that came out this year which are _much_ more deserving.  The level of acclaim doesn't even come close to matching what was delivered.
> ...



Oh come on,who the heck cares about some stupid ranking on IMDB or RottenTomatoes.

It is just a popularity vote with each new blockbuster being voted by its rabid fanbase "teh greatest thing eva"..

And I wasn't refering to Star Wars as a whole,just to A New Hope and the fact that indeed the escapism it presented due to its visual SFX was the main selling point in front of the fun story it told.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 4, 2010)

> Oh come on,who the heck cares about some stupid ranking on IMDB or RottenTomatoes.
> 
> It is just a popularity vote with each new blockbuster being voted by its rabid fanbase "teh greatest thing eva"


Not just that, but also what people are actually saying.



> And I wasn't refering to Star Wars as a whole,just to A New Hope and the fact that indeed the escapism it presented due to its visual SFX was the main selling point in front of the fun story it told.


Maybe it is what got the asses in the seats, but it isn't why it was a great movie.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 4, 2010)

visually stunning, great atmosphere, world and creature movement felt really believable. music was strong enough too, although not memorable like star wars or indiana jones. well executed movie. yeah, a simple predictable story of love and good nature guys versus villainous world destroyers, but it was executed well so it worked.

some people were surprised that blue people can be sexy, but i'm not. kisame is sexy, and he's the OG blue skinned heart throb, so.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2010)

Raikiri said:


> visually stunning, great atmosphere, world and creature movement felt really believable. music was strong enough too, although not memorable like star wars or indiana jones. well executed movie. yeah, a simple predictable story of love and good nature guys versus villainous world destroyers, but it was executed well so it worked.
> 
> some people were surprised that blue people can be sexy, but i'm not. kisame is sexy, and he's the OG blue skinned heart throb, so.



You would be surprised how many people thought that this movie will fail due to the fact that it had blue cat people in it..



Edit:

Also my condoleances for the passing of Kisame..


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2010)

Movie is fantastic, Felt short though didnt seem like 2 hrs 40mins


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

So, does anyone know alot or some Na'vi language? I rly have no idea how it works altought it seems like fun xD. A few words at least.


> What's with the lack of Avatar gifs guys



I want one where Na'vi jake gets the grenades and is jumping with he's machine gun on top of the plane, killin those gunsmen.
Would you kindley provide it for me?


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

> I havent seen people clapping like that since the nineties, this days people aint used to such mainstream epic masterpices, mostly are cheap monemakers with self loathsome directors.



Last movie I went to where there was a shit ton of clapping was Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 4, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> For those of you who kept the glasses in hopes to watching the movie in 3D from the DVD: it wont work. The 3D effect is achieved by flashing "left" and "right" images very rapidly, each "side" polarized so that the glasses only let one side through to your sight at a time. A standard TV or HDTV cannot achieve this. You will need to buy a  and have it hooked up to a 3D capable source. Luckily for some of you, the PS3 will be able to do so with a future firmware upgrade.



Oh god, I hope so.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Cliche, predictable, overused, and unoriginal.
> No, it doesn't make the moot.  I still enjoy this movie I just object to the level of praise it is getting.
> I am not complaining about the simplicity, but those other 4 points which don't apply to those movies (or at least not to the same degree).
> It is #28 on IMDB, ahead of a dozen other movies that came out this year which are _much_ more deserving.  The level of acclaim doesn't even come close to matching what was delivered.
> ...



i get it, you are a butthurt star wars fan and people are naturally comparing this to star wars and it bothers you right?

well, to the point of predictability, that's bull, the story had a lot of points along the story which I thought I knew what would happen but something else happened.  For instance there was a point towards the end where i seriously thought all the navi would be killed, in a depressing titanic like ending.  I also thought things would happen that didn't, like going after the "manager" (ribisi?)

And even the predictable things felt organic, like the girl falling for sully.  I knew the sully/planet bond would yield some result but I was still surprised by the result.


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You would be surprised how many people thought that this movie will fail due to the fact that it had blue cat people in it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was one of the skeptics at first. when i saw the trailer during summer, i was like wtf are tall blue people jumping and flying around for. james cameron has gone crazy!

but i heard good things so i watched it and was pleased.

kisame's death sucked, he should have stuck his hair thing into samehada's hair thing to form a better bond.


----------



## C?k (Jan 4, 2010)

amazing film, storyline wasnt as weak as i thought it was going to be from what I heard, could have been more solid but it was enough to keep you entertained and not realise 2 hours and 40 minutes had gone by O_O


----------



## John (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## C?k (Jan 4, 2010)

^  **


----------



## olaf (Jan 4, 2010)

gooba posted this on previous page


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2010)

lol hated but Rated.

I want to get the movie poster.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

> I havent seen people clapping like that since the nineties,



I remember people clapped at the end of both Dead man's chest and World's End. I swear I was about to flip off the retards.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

hey fangirls clapped in the ROTK when legolas shot down the elephant


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 4, 2010)

i was in a full house, but only a couple dozen people clapped at the theater i went to. must've been a tough crowd.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

Noone clapped at the showing I went to. People giggled at blue boobs, cursed Quatrich but no clapping.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 4, 2010)

Clapping both times I went


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 4, 2010)

all it takes is one person to start clapping for the rest to follow

people are like that, mindless followers


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Some people clapped, like one or two people, full house.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm not gonna watch this movie again until the DVD release. Once was enough, the story was pretty flat out and so I remember it all pretty clearly.



Welp. Forget that. Friends just asked me to go see Avatar on Saturday.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 4, 2010)

No one clapped at either of the showings I went to... thank god.  I hate it when people are that involved.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 4, 2010)

Jeez one day i was checking the boxoffice and avatar was just behind 2012, only a couple of days later wtf over 1 billion. there's only 3 movies left to beat, dead man's chest and ROTK are only a matter of time. though i doubt it will pass titanic.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

Chee you just went back on your internet promise


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 5, 2010)

Gooba already posted this.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 5, 2010)

The largest creature on Pandora wasn't even shown in the movie. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zaJdq0VUtk [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Jan 5, 2010)

Watching this once was enough for me. Tell me when they come up with a better story using this technology.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Gooba already posted this.



Excuse me. I did not browse 54 pages.



Arishem said:


> The largest creature on Pandora wasn't even shown in the movie. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zaJdq0VUtk [/YOUTUBE]



lulz that's just fantastic.


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Arishem said:


> The largest creature on Pandora wasn't even shown in the movie. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zaJdq0VUtk [/YOUTUBE]


is that the twilight fangirl that posted her reaction to the trailers? somebody tell me cause I don't really want to watch it


Miyuki said:


> Excuse me. I did not browse 54 pages.


browsing last 2-3 pages would be enough


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 5, 2010)

That fat girl scares me.

Also seen it 5 times 6 on Friday,


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

5 times  Fucking hell


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome, Avatar already earned 1022 millions wordwide in 3 weeks.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Jesus, 5 times? Shit man.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2010)

Apparently some idiots are mad Grace smoked.  How retarded.  Although I do take issue with this one line: "In the same way that I would never show lying, cheating, stealing, or killing as cool, or aspirational, I would never portray smoking that way."  In this movie you had a ton of cool lying, cheating, stealing, and killing by the protagonists.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

> Avatar - I could point to a hundred flaws in Avatar, I could point out to serious social and thematic issues, derivative plot points and cardboard characterization, but I choose to focus on what works about that film, on the dazzling visuals, the audacious and important thematic statements and most of all, the emotional rush you feel watching the film. It really does build a world and wrap you up in it in a way that few films before have. Cameron has pushed the boundaries on a technical level, and the dragons vs. helicopters closing fight scene is pure energy to watch. But, I also think there’s a strong philosophical and emotional core at the center of the story that’s impossible to ignore. I love that he has such a distinctive voice and watching a film like this reminds you just how good blockbuster cinema can be. There’s a reason that he’ll soon be the director of the two highest grossing films of all time.



Basically what I feel after getting a chance to see it again, Cameron showed everyone else how to make a Blockbuster


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2010)

olaf said:


> is that the twilight fangirl that posted her reaction to the trailers? somebody tell me cause I don't really want to watch it
> 
> browsing last 2-3 pages would be enough



That's already too much. I haven't seen the movie so I don't want to take any risk being spoiled. :<


----------



## olaf (Jan 5, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> That's already too much. I haven't seen the movie so I don't want to take any risk being spoiled. :<


seeing that pics already spoils the plot for you

fuck, seeing pocahontas/dances with wolves/ferngully spoils avatar for you


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Gooba (Jan 5, 2010)

Cheap cartier glasses

I trust wired, but seriously?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Cheap cartier glasses
> 
> I trust wired, but seriously?



Yes.


Cameron had to cut almost an hour off the film for it to fit into IMAX..



Curious about what other things will be included in the DVD release (I know for a fact that there will be scenes depicting the shitty state the Earth was in..).


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Jesus, 5 times? Shit man.



lol I can break hes record.
Seen it 2 times, gonna go see it on IMAX today and maybe some other day on the week.

Just wait and youll see, Ill even scan the fkin tickets.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Once was enough for me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Once was enough for me.



Ahh..but you did say you wanted to see this one more time with your friends..

Peer pressure FTW!


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

No, I want to see Daybreakers with them. They insisted on Avatar.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, I want to see Daybreakers with them. They insisted on Avatar.





See..peer pressure..


You may want to see Daybreakers,but they all want to see Avatar.

So who do you reckon will win in the end?


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

I could go see Daybreakers instead, but the time slots don't fit and it would be a waste to see a movie alone with friends. 

There's a good chance that they will pay for my ticket too. :ho


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> I could go see Daybreakers instead, but the time slots don't fit and it would be a waste to see a movie alone with friends.
> 
> There's a good chance that they will pay for my ticket too. :ho



You got some good friends there.

Free things are always nice..


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Supposedly its a double date, so he should pay. :ho


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

the granma of my friend whent to see the movie with her grandaughters and when they came out she was all like OMFG This is the BEST movie I ve ever seen in my entire life!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish my grandma would watch this with me


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 6, 2010)

Still one of the dopest movies I've ever seen. The story was probably more original to me since I've never watched Pocahontas growing up. Or at least I don't remember it.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea, this movie be fly as hell. Plot was predictable which has been said many times, but everything else was good shit for me.


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2010)

Despite not being able to fully appreciate some of the creature designs, this movie was so pretty. :3


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

The Six Paths of Pein said:


> Yea, this movie be fly as hell. Plot was predictable which has been said many times, but everything else was good shit for me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 i didn't think grace was going to die.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Cameron had to cut almost an hour off the film for it to fit into IMAX..
> ...



An hour? Really?

It was already kinda bloated...


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> An hour? Really?
> 
> It was already kinda bloated...



Bloated? 

It felt kind of rushed really..



This should establish some backstory regarding Earth's doomed fate and some more character info regarding the Na'vi culture and daily life at Hell's Gate.

Not to mention blue kitty people sex..


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

more scenes of putting those feelers in places


----------



## Arishem (Jan 6, 2010)

Pandorapedia.com has some really interesting information about the movie's setting. A confused titanothere falling into a mining pit and damaging a bunch of expensive equipment in a fit of rage was an important factor in convincing the RDA to militarize their security and build a defensive perimeter around Hell's Gate. They're also dumber than shit: "For all its size, speed, and power, the hammerhead titanothere is not particularly bright. During mating season, males have been observed challenging prolemuris, fallen trees, even rock formations. They are almost entirely driven by instinct and have resisted all attempts at domestication. Only very rarely has a Na'vi gotten close enough for long enough to attempt a bond with a titanothere, and the experiment has never been successful. The animal generally reacts with panic and smashes the nearest tree, dislodging the intruder who is lucky to get away intact."


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmm.. teach me more sensei!


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't think grace was going to die.



Yea fo sho. I didn't either. She was a bitch at first but she got awesome later.


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Pandorapedia.com has some really interesting information about the movie's setting. A confused titanothere falling into a mining pit and damaging a bunch of expensive equipment in a fit of rage was an important factor in convincing the RDA to militarize their security and build a defensive perimeter around Hell's Gate. They're also dumber than shit: "For all its size, speed, and power, the hammerhead titanothere is not particularly bright. During mating season, males have been observed challenging prolemuris, fallen trees, even rock formations. They are almost entirely driven by instinct and have resisted all attempts at domestication. Only very rarely has a Na'vi gotten close enough for long enough to attempt a bond with a titanothere, and the experiment has never been successful. The animal generally reacts with panic and smashes the nearest tree, dislodging the intruder who is lucky to get away intact."


Hm.  I'm more concerned about Na'vi anatomy and biology not making sense.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

oh? you checked their biology?
you know what needs more of an explanation? grace's research on creating those avatars. the creation of that alone should have gotten her millions of research grants. also, do you think she made other avatars prior to the na'vi ones? furries  ?


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Bloated?
> 
> It felt kind of rushed really..
> 
> ...



I agree, it did feel pretty rushed.  I want more.

See, I've gone beyond seeing Avatar as "just a movie".  It's an epic tale that keeps on growing.  And as long as Cameron doesn't piss in his own soup, we'll be getting much more content down the line.

Too bad the home video will be lackluster, quality-wise... MAYBE.  I just heard news that blu-ray discs are going to be able to support 8 more gigabytes of information.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

He wants to release 3d blu rays but he may also decide to release an early dvd or normal blu ray around late spring or in summer.

I want to see Avatar II, James cameron is the best guy in the world when it comes to do a sequel.
Just check out, Terminator 2 and Aliens.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm hoping they include that hour's worth of cut scenes in the DVD as an extended version as they did with LotR. Cameron has only described one scene: an aerial hunting of a creature we didn't see in the movie (as a part of Jake's trials), where afterwards there is a festival in celebration and Tsu'tey gets drunk.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> I'm hoping they include that hour's worth of cut scenes in the DVD as an extended version as they did with LotR. Cameron has only described one scene: an aerial hunting of a creature we didn't see in the movie (as a part of Jake's trials), where afterwards there is a festival in celebration and Tsu'tey gets drunk.



Sounds like alot of fun! I want my Blue Ray already with all of this.
I think that Jim is starting to get really encouraged to make a sequel, with the impressive quick good reception and success that the film is having.

Anyways I have seen it 3 times, 2 on 3d and one in Imax wich wasnt a very confortable experience so I am not going to that Imax again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

> one in Imax wich wasnt a very confortable experience so I am not going to that Imax again.



The trick is to not let anyone sit next to you so you can get legroom. I got really lucky, I had a seat next to me that was empty and I wouldn't budge. They can think Im an asshole but I don't care


----------



## Haventh (Jan 6, 2010)

Avatar was amazing. It looked all so real, and so overwhelming. I loved the flying mountains.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 6, 2010)

Was IMAX better or about the same as the RealD version? I've only seen it in the latter.

Also, I stand corrected from my previous statement (and forgive me if this was already posted): apparently Cameron has elaborated on at least  that was cut which may be included in the DVD.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was IMAX better or about the same as the RealD version? I've only seen it in the latter.
> 
> Also, I stand corrected from my previous statement (and forgive me if this was already posted): apparently Cameron has elaborated on at least  that was cut which may be included in the DVD.



IMAX immerses you more.  But as far as the 3D goes, there are no differences.

The 3D version of the home video will have to be made for 3D televisions only.


----------



## pfft (Jan 6, 2010)

i kinda wish i chose to watch avatar in IMAX 3d instead of just regular 3d... but i would never watch it in 2d.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

> IMAX immerses you more. But as far as the 3D goes, there are no differences.



The huge ass screen makes a difference, the 3D itself is the same but as he said its more immersive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> Was IMAX better or about the same as the RealD version? I've only seen it in the latter.
> 
> Also, I stand corrected from my previous statement (and forgive me if this was already posted): apparently Cameron has elaborated on at least  that was cut which may be included in the DVD.


Heh I am not surprised, altought that interview seemed like alot of fun.
I am really looking forward to see the deleted scenes.

Yeah, the only 3d tv's right now have a nuclear reactor imbuded in them and are only sold in japan.

They may start popping out by the end of the year, just wait.

Well I enjoyed it more on a normal 3D, on the vip rooms wich are really confortable.


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> oh? you checked their biology?
> you know what needs more of an explanation? grace's research on creating those avatars. the creation of that alone should have gotten her millions of research grants. also, do you think she made other avatars prior to the na'vi ones? furries  ?



Well, I mean.. Cameron's already stated that they're not placental creatures, and therefore wouldn't need bellybuttons, but they have them anyway.  The same thing goes with breast tissue-- they don't need to feed their offspring with milk for the same reason.  The breast tissue is nothing more than eye candy, though, because since they're all so lean they shouldn't have sacks of fat on their chests either.

 That entry gets into a few other details.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2010)

Navi's are gross naked freaks...you all just think they're cool because they're on the big screen. 

Were they real they'd be disgusting, hideous and frightening...oh, and we would have ended them either with poisonous gasses or bombed them from orbit. 

Filthy hairless cats.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

Were they really that feline?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2010)

To me, this movie's greatest aspect was its incredible visual effects, including the landscape, the wildlife of Pandora, and the vehicles of the humans. Its story was rather predictable too me; the powerful corporation seeking a rare substance and not stopping at anything to obtain that substance, a "normal" person learning the ways of a tribal people, and that outsider becoming romantically involved with a member of the tribe were all plot devices that I have seen in fictional stories before. Regardless of its familiar plot, I still enjoyed the movie thoroughly.

I liked how the movie had its own entire universe, including fantastic wildlife and a unique language for the Na'vi people; those helped to make the movie seem more believable and realistic, even if the Na'vi themselves seemed very similar (at least to me) to either Africans or Native Americans.

One thing that I do not recall being explained was what happened to a body, either human or avatar, when it was not occupied, such as when Jake left his human body to enter his Na'vi body or when he returned to his human body. Did his other body's neural functions simply deactivate while its circulatory and respiratory functions remained active? Would one body die if left unoccupied for a sufficiently long period of time?

I wish that more had been stated about the condition of Earth in the movie and how the humans had discovered Pandora, because that to me would have helped to expand the universe greatly. I also wonder about the Na'vi's physiology; how do they reproduce? I read on this website  that the mechanics of Na'vi reproduction are similar to human reproduction, but that still is not detailed enough for my liking. Also, as Koi stated above, there are several oddities among the Na'vi; it would be nice for those to be explained.

One thing that I noticed was at the end of the movie, when the humans were leaving Pandora, they were not wearing masks, which contrasted with their need for masks in Pandora's atmosphere earlier. To me, that seems to be a mistake made by the filmmakers.

Overall, I enjoyed this movie greatly, but I find its greatest aspect to be its visual appeal and deeply-immersing world rather than its storyline.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Were they really that feline?



They reminded me of a horse than a feline. Especially their ears and noses.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 7, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One thing that I noticed was at the end of the movie, when the humans were leaving Pandora, they were not wearing masks, which contrasted with their need for masks in Pandora's atmosphere earlier. To me, that seems to be a mistake made by the filmmakers.



that was an unusual oversight considering the enormous amount of detail and work put into the movie.


perhaps they felt that putting masks on the exiled humans would have altered the mood they were going for?

or make them seem even more 'inhuman' and cold than they were already portrayed as?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Koi said:


> Well, I mean.. Cameron's already stated that they're not placental creatures, and therefore wouldn't need bellybuttons, but they have them anyway.  The same thing goes with breast tissue-- they don't need to feed their offspring with milk for the same reason.  The breast tissue is nothing more than eye candy, though, because since they're all so lean they shouldn't have sacks of fat on their chests either.
> 
> That entry gets into a few other details.



ok here is where james cameron is confusing me.
How do they breed then? by eggs? Or are they gonna be marsupial now? giuuck...

Being mammals would be fine by me, its cool if they dont have to suck milk tought.

However having a belly button needs to make sense. Back when the avatars where introduced on their tanks they had unbilical cords... Now this kind of contradicts itself dont you think?


----------



## Koi (Jan 7, 2010)

^That doesn't bother me, no, because those ones are infused with a human genome.  If you notice, the actual Avatars have eyebrows and five fingers, whereas the native Na'vi are eyebrowless and only have four.  So obviously, since the Avatars essentially half-human, making them embryonic so they can grow them in a controlled environment similar to a human gestation period makes a lot of sense.  They need an umbilical cord for that, and they can probably monitor their growth and development that way.

They _could_ be marsupial-like, though it's hard to tell.  Cameron gave us pretty much no hints besides saying, 'they're not placental,' so it could go either way.  Whatever way they DO 'birth' is gonna seem totally weird, though. xD  We'll probably find out in the next movie.  They'll probably be starting a family or something like that, as is bound to happen in sequels like this.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 7, 2010)

> Avatar has become the second highest-grossing movie of all time after just 21 days on release, says Deadline Hollywood.
> 
> James Cameron's 3D blockbuster is thought to have surpassed the box office totals of Lord Of The Rings: Return Of The King last night. Avatar's worldwide gross now stands at more than $1.12 billion.
> 
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 7, 2010)

awesome awesome movie


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2010)

Best movie i've seen in a while. And it was worth every penny i had to pay to watch it.

Watched it in regular 3d but i'm planning on going to watch it again but this time in IMAX.:33 

the movie itself was great , catchy story, good characters, awesome effects. The only thing that bothered me was that lunatic commander or captain or whatever he was...so bloody persistent especially in the final battle scene. 

really looking forward to seeing it again and maybe cameron decides on making a sequel. :33


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 7, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Being mammals would be fine by me, its cool if they dont have to suck milk though.



In that case, they would not be mammals, for the definitive trait of mammals, the trait for which they are named, is the ability of the females to produce milk.



Alex. said:


> the movie itself was great , catchy story, good characters, awesome effects. The only thing that bothered me was that lunatic commander or captain or whatever he was...so bloody persistent especially in the final battle scene.



That was what made him such an excellent villain, at least to me; if he was not as persistent, he might not have been as effective an antagonist.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That was what made him such an excellent villain, at least to me; if he was not as persistent, he might not have been as effective an antagonist.



True. I'm not saying that he was a bad actor though...cause god knows he played his role amazingly. It's just that he didn't really impress me in a good way...i mean he is quite annoying but...oh well that was his role in the movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 7, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, the only 3d tv's right now have a nuclear reactor imbuded in them and are *only sold in japan*.
> 
> They may start popping out by the end of the year, just wait.
> 
> Well I enjoyed it more on a normal 3D, on the vip rooms wich are really confortable.



Wrong.  3D televisions are on sale at a Best Buy near you this very moment.  And PS3s are soon adding a firmware upgrade that will allow for integration between the television and the system.

Also... nuclear reactor?  Please stop pretending to know what you're saying.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Wrong.  3D televisions are on sale at a Best Buy near you this very moment.  And PS3s are soon adding a firmware upgrade that will allow for integration between the television and the system.
> 
> Also... nuclear reactor?  Please stop pretending to know what you're saying.



He was abviously exagerating the level of tech used in the 3D TV's..


But one thing is clear..they are expensive as shit.

You have to sell one of your kidneys to get one of those.

I don't really know how well they will catch on and if 3D television will be a real,true fact by 2012..


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> One thing is clear..they are expensive as shit.
> 
> You have to sell one of your kidneys to get one of those.
> 
> I don't really know how well they will catch on and if 3D television will be a real,true fact by 2012..



Yeah... $9,000 is one pretty penny.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 7, 2010)

3d TV's will come down in price in a few years, just like any other tech.  Let's give it up for the foolish early adopters who pay early sticker price and fund the innovation that will cause prices to go down.  I sure wouldn't mind watching tennis in real3d . . .

I'm just making this post to laugh at all the haters who said JC was going to lose money on this pic.  The only question now is whether it will make more than Titanic.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

Nybarius said:


> 3d TV's will come down in price in a few years, just like any other tech.  Let's give it up for the foolish early adopters who pay early sticker price and fund the innovation that will cause prices to go down.  I sure wouldn't mind watching tennis in real3d . . .
> 
> I'm just making this post to laugh at all the haters who said JC was going to lose money on this pic.  The only question now is whether it will make more than Titanic.



It will in no way,shape or form make more money than Titanic.


When Titanic came out the only way to see a movie was to..well,go to the cinema since the Internet was still in its infancy and the fact was that you couldn't watch a bootleg at home.



Also it had a young Leonardo DiCaprio which somehow made all women in a 10 square kilometers area go slushy wet..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Wrong.  3D televisions are on sale at a Best Buy near you this very moment.  And PS3s are soon adding a firmware upgrade that will allow for integration between the television and the system.
> 
> Also... nuclear reactor?  Please stop pretending to know what you're saying.



I am not pretending, it is true!
Obviously you didnt checked out my thread about the 3d televisions that started to sell in japan not long ago.

That was so far my knowledge, altought 3D televisions being sold at best buy right now is something I was unaware off. And if they arent imbued with the nuclear reactor that the japanese ones had then it sounds ACE on my list.



> ^That doesn't bother me, no, because those ones are infused with a human genome. If you notice, the actual Avatars have eyebrows and five fingers, whereas the native Na'vi are eyebrowless and only have four. So obviously, since the Avatars essentially half-human, making them embryonic so they can grow them in a controlled environment similar to a human gestation period makes a lot of sense. They need an umbilical cord for that, and they can probably monitor their growth and development that way.
> 
> They could be marsupial-like, though it's hard to tell. Cameron gave us pretty much no hints besides saying, 'they're not placental,' so it could go either way. Whatever way they DO 'birth' is gonna seem totally weird, though. xD We'll probably find out in the next movie. They'll probably be starting a family or something like that, as is bound to happen in sequels like this.



Yeah, I did notice that. Good points
Anyways I dont know why they cant be placental creatures, it would work for me. The less bizarre the more acceptable for the normal mainstream public.
I am still curious, the belly button thing would be kind of dumb like, they cared alot of certian details but they just whent for the pretty looks on others, even if they made no sense.

Do you think that we will get to know more on Pandorapedia?... I mean once they start to release more info on other lifeforms of pandora.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It will in no way,shape or form make more money than Titanic.
> 
> 
> When Titanic came out the only way to see a movie was to..well,go to the cinema since the Internet was still in its infancy and the fact was that you couldn't watch a bootleg at home.



It might.  It only need 800 million more.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> It might.  It only need 800 million more.



Actually just 700 something millions..but that's already a huge sum..


Also..Avatar as of today is the second highest grossing film of all time (with unadjusted inflation) behind Titanic..


And it got 11 nominalizations for the BAFTA awards,including Best Movie and Best Director!

check


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Actually just 700 something millions..but that's already a huge sum..
> 
> 
> Also..Avatar as of today is the second highest grossing film of all time (with unadjusted inflation) behind Titanic..
> ...


whoa cool!
I am sure it will win at least 9 to 10 of those.
This is fkin unbelivable, btw what happened to the people of this thread that knew how to speak Na'vi?


----------



## Alex. (Jan 7, 2010)

Click.

You can learn it yourself...tried to learn it myself...but then i realized that i really don't need it for anything irl. Though it could be a fun hobby,


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2010)

It won't win any big awards at the Bafta's, other than technical ones.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Other than effects i'd be shocked if it won any awards.

That being said i'd be equally shocked if any other movie won effects.

Also, does anyone else think its crazy how James Cameron can pretty much do whatever the fuck he wants now? He made "Dances with Na'vi" the second highest grossing film of all time, beaten only by ANOTHER MOVIE BY HIM. Im sure the suits are loving him right now.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 7, 2010)

haters goina hate

Lines for Avatar in China


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> haters goina hate
> 
> Lines for Avatar in China



Jesus Christ..






Anyway..yes,James Cameron can now do whatever the fuck he wants..


My main concern is that he will do an artsy film next and no another sci-fi epic like he did with Aliens,T1 and T2 and Avatar..

Talking about a waste of talent..there are rumours that he wants to make an historical movie about the bombing of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.


Was kinda hoping to see Battle Angel first and then Avatar 2 and Avatar 3!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Anyway..yes,James Cameron can now do whatever the fuck he wants..
> 
> 
> My main concern is that he will do an artsy film next and no another sci-fi epic like he did with Aliens,T1 and T2 and Avatar..
> ...



Battle angel is gonna be sick, and i dont mind him doing something besides another giant sci fi epic. I can see why he wouldn't want to immediately jump into another huge project like avatar.

That being said, is it weird that i don't want to see an avatar sequel? IMO the story wasn't compelling enough to warrant one, and it also seemed pretty finished.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea, I don't want an Avatar sequel either. Felt finished.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont think he will do an artsy film......Well, no more artsy than Titanic....which is probably his most artsy film.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex. said:


> Click.
> 
> You can learn it yourself...tried to learn it myself...but then i realized that i really don't need it for anything irl. Though it could be a fun hobby,



Ugh, that just reminded me of this.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hah..well..what can you expect since the Holy Bible has actually been translated into the Klingonian language since a couple of decades ago!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> My main concern is that he will do an artsy film next and no another sci-fi epic like he did with Aliens,T1 and T2 and Avatar..



Are you really sure about this? because of what sounds in the internet is either Avatar II or a battle angel movie (hvy metal steam punk ftfw!) Altought I also read that he wants to let that after because there arent enough good effects or something, not quite sure.

I would be fine with a battle angel and then avatar 2, heck it would be ideal so he can season the screenplay for the sequel.
Altought I tought that this movie was pretty standalone by itself, altought I woudlnt mind a sequel but a triology is just too much.

I am interested on a sequel because I want to see what is what he pulls out.


> You can learn it yourself...tried to learn it myself...but then i realized that i really don't need it for anything irl. Though it could be a fun hobby,



Heh I know, I am not gonna learn it either but I just want to check it out to pull out a few phrases on Na'vi .

Oh btw about Na'vi biology I ve got a theory.

So they arent placental animals wich leaves: Mythosis , lying eggs, marsupials (giuuck).
However my theory is that they lay eggs like the sharks do, you know not really an egg but it is something like that. =/
what do you think?


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2010)

They had sex, so there are some kind of external reproductive organs on them. Probably some kind of alien shit.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd rather James Cameron does nothing as far as new movies go, for about a year or two so he can finally start getting his classics out on Blu-ray. I think that sequels are actually planned for Avatar, unfortunately. Whatever his next movie is going to be, he needs to work with some good writers because he doesn't have that gift anymore.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 7, 2010)

they wear loin cloths a breast clothes.


----------



## Chee (Jan 7, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Ugh, that just reminded me of this.



Thanks a lot James Cameron. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hah..well..what can you expect since the Holy Bible has actually been translated into the Klingonian language since a couple of decades ago!



Lolcat Bible


I shit you not
Click.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Lolcat Bible
> 
> 
> I shit you not
> Click.



No fucking way.



NO FUCKING WAY!!!  





Edit:

After finally stopping my laughing fit that almost choked me to death,I finally read some of Lolcat Bible..

It's the most fun anyone can have while damning themselves eternally.:rofl

But the sheer manhours put into this that could have been used constuctively and in benefit of mankind..it's trully staggering the waste this is,I am in sheer awe of this thing..


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> Thanks a lot James Cameron. Thanks a lot.



hmm maybe people have come to realization that they are social creatures aswell and are not bioluminicent.
Also that they have spended a huge amount of time on their lives waisting time.

Dunno but it is true, when movies are so good they tend to make people depressed.
The only antidote is to become part of it, in official and canon way wich is a very hard task almost impossible to do.

But not impossible.

BTW is some comic company acquiring the rights to produce avatar graphic stuff?
I would go with ASPEN MLT cause their art department is the top in the comic industry, even marvel , dc and image pay them to make covers for them etc.. xD


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 7, 2010)

last night, i tried tying my hair to the hair of a neighbor's dog. it didnt work out so well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 7, 2010)

According to Cameron, reproduction for them is the same process as humans' and other mammals. The fact that they have navels would suggest as much anyway, had that not be already confirmed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> According to Cameron, reproduction for them is the same process as humans' and other mammals. The fact that they have navels would suggest as much anyway, had that not be already confirmed.



Yeah, so what was the deal with the none placentary creature? I am all confused.
Well I think I am just breaking my head on this... not worth the time to worry on this I think.

Por se ze  that ikran was nice and cool.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 7, 2010)

Chee said:


> They had sex, so there are some kind of external reproductive organs on them. Probably some kind of alien shit.



Yesterday, I was looking through the _Pandora: An Activist's Survival Guide _ in Barnes & Noble, and the Na'vi section had a page dedicated to their mating habits. It's the same as terran animals with the addition of the bond for a greater level of intimacy.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Thanks a lot James Cameron. Thanks a lot.



loool



> After I watched Avatar at the first time, I trully felt depressed as I "wake" up in this world again.
> So after few days, I went to cinema and watched it again for the second time to relieve the depression and hopeless feeling.
> Now I listen to the soundtrack and share my views in this forum. It really helps.



looooooooooool


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my God..the Conan O'Brien sketch was fucking awesome..he learned Na'vi online..  


Click.


----------



## Aristides (Jan 8, 2010)

Click.

Just saw this film a few hours ago. 
It's an eye-candy masterpiece. The story was generic; however, the way it was told through the visual effects, tone, style, and pace made it feel organic. I don't give a crap if this story has been told before. Every fucking movie tells few stories. The way it is carried out here was brilliant. It will be remembered for sure. Not on the Casa Blanca level or anything like that, but it will be praised and remembered for its visuals, new filming style, and the way it carried out its themes. Thought the dialogue could be better, but every character was pretty well done except the villain really. He was a bit too generic. But if you ask me that doesn't really matter much. I have the same criticisms for the Star Wars trilogy-bad dialogue, predictable story, and a generic villain.

Just have to say though that this 3d crap is overrated. It hurts my eyes and its not that worth just to see a spear pointed a my face, knowing it will never touch and thus killing any shock factor. I only like 3d when it's part of rides, where the machine you are in moves with the 3d environment, making you actually feel you are in it and in actual danger.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

someone should tell conan he's getting cancled


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

This thing practically prints money. Hype aside i really did not expect this:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 8, 2010)

To be fair , not to discredit avatar's success but titanic had to rely on only normal ticket sales and 1 billion less people as well as a lower key ad campaign.

still avatar blows titanic out of the water () as a movie and I feel it will beat titanic or at least hope it does :ho





Ciupy said:


> Oh my God..the Conan O'Brien sketch was fucking awesome..he learned Na'vi online..
> 
> 
> Click.



 the part where max speaks klingon and the word nerd comes on screen and max's expression is all ..... 

Conan..'SAD!'


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> still avatar blows titanic out of the water () as a movie and I feel it will beat titanic or at least hope it does :ho



I still dont think it will surpass that amount of money.

And then you still have to consider that Titanic made this 12 years ago.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh my God..the Conan O'Brien sketch was fucking awesome..he learned Na'vi online..
> 
> 
> Click.



Haha, that's hilarious!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

Slice said:


> I still dont think it will surpass that amount of money.
> 
> And then you still have to consider that Titanic made this 12 years ago.



idk, people are saying titanic made more money in a time when internet wasn't as big, so think about it: avatar is making this money while its being d/l'ed


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh my God..the Conan O'Brien sketch was fucking awesome..he learned Na'vi online..
> 
> 
> Click.





Oh god.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 8, 2010)

In the Original Script

*Spoiler*: __ 



MO’AT tends to the mortally wounded TSU’TEY as AVATAR JAKE arrives with Neytiri. Mo’at has bound his wounds, but by her expression, it is clear he cannot be saved. Jake kneels and Tsu’tey opens his eyes. Through a haze of pain, he recognizes Jake.

TSU’TEY
(Na’vi)
I See you, Jakesully.

JAKE
I See you, Tsu’tey te Rongloa Ateyitan.

TSU’TEY
Are the people safe?

JAKE
They’re safe. Tsu’tey weakly clutches his severed queue.

TSU’TEY
I can never ride again, or bond with my woman -- or hear the voice of Eywa. I can not lead the People. You will lead them, Jakesully.

JAKE
No. I’m not officer material.

TSU’TEY
It is decided. Now do the duty of Olo’eyctan. Set my spirit free.

JAKE
I’m not killing you.

TSU’TEY
I am already dead. 

JAKE
No.

TSU’TEY
It is the way. And it is good. I will be 
remembered -- 
Tsu’tey’s voice is weak, but thick with emotion.

TSU’TEY
-- I fought with Toruk Macto, we were 
brothers -- and he was my last shadow.
TSU’TEY’S HAND clasps with Jake’s in a fierce grip. Jake draws his knife.
TSU’TEY’S POV -- Jake leans forward, blocking the sun. HIS SHADOW falls across Tsu’tey. 

JAKE
(Na’vi)
Forgive me, my Brother. Go now to the 
Mother Spirit. By his movement, we know that he has ended Tsu’tey’s pain. Jake’s eyes well with tears as he continues reciting the prayer for the dead.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 8, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> In the Original Script
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think that this scene will be in the Director's Cut actually if you want to see it.

It was even showing a pic with Jake standing above Tsu'Tey..so the scene was ready..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2010)

I've just read that there are comments about Avatar being a "anti-american" movie.

Some americans are real pricks with the patriotism thing.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 8, 2010)

As an American, I didn't find the movie offensive at all, unless you consider corporate greed and technological entitlement to be American values. My more conservatively-minded friend who wants be a police offer also loves the movie. Hell, nobody I know who've watched Avatar found it to be anti-American.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 8, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> I've just read that there are comments about Avatar being a "anti-american" movie.
> 
> Some americans are real pricks with the patriotism thing.



a friend of mine said it was anti-american just from what he saw in the trailers. now i'm never going to ask him about movies


----------



## Arishem (Jan 8, 2010)

Man, a lot of good stuff got taken out of the movie if that script is mostly present in the original 4-hour cut. I'll buy it in a heartbeart if they release an extended edition. Here's all the additional scenes:
*Spoiler*: __ 



A scene on Earth that we already know was filmed & cut because it was in the trailer. Jake goes to a bar, sees some guy hit a woman, he takes the guy down, jumps out of his wheelchair and beats the shit out of him. Also a scene in Jake's apartment, another shot of the outdoors showing how crappy Earth is.

A scene early on showing how hostile the environment is as they clearcut a section of the forest.

A bit early on with Grace asking what Quaritch wanted with Jake and reminding Jake she's the boss. Some hinting that Quaritch is the cause of her falling out with the Na'vi. She talks about how Norm is their best chance at getting back in, since he has trained the hardest and can speak the language, so this sets up Norm's later jealousy

They go to Grace's old school before their first trip into the woods to pick up supplies. You see bullet holes in the wall, the schools is rundown, she keeps books there hoping the Na'vi kids will come back and read them.

A conversation during Jake's first supper with the Na'vi where they talk about him and how he will most likely die. They point out how odd-looking he is.

Brief scene of village life before Jake first learns how to ride a direhorse

Norm and Trudy have an intimate relationship

There is a short VO to explain why the mountains float

Norm has a blow-up at Jake before he comes around again

Grace lectures Jake on how he's letting his human body waste away. Then Jake asks her about what happened at the school - turns out Neytiri had a sister who was killed by the marines for burning some bulldozers years before, when she was really young. She ran to the school because she thought Grace could help her, except the marines machine gunned her and a few other children.

Tsu'Tey would have gotten tons more screen time elaborating on his relationship with Jake and Neytiri. He hates Jake, obviously, and hates him more when Jake continues succeeding in his learning to be a na'vi

Instead of Neytiri explaining what the toruk is, Jake talks about it with Trudy and she mentions how it destroys their choppers

After seeing the Tree of Souls, Jake gets Grace to pull up a picture and then is forced to turn it over to Quaritch and Selfridge to keep the Avatar program running. Trudy delivers it.

There is a hunt of some huge beasts that feed the tribe. Jake gets a huge one and Tsu'Tey grudgingly gives him some respect. They have a big dance and get smashed - Tsu'tey and Jake share a moment before Neytiri takes Jake away for a dance, so Tsu'tey gets angry again. Eytukan and Mo'at notice that Neytiri is taken with Jake and they say they should stop it, but they do nothing

A scene with Selfridge golfing outside. Complains about how he keeps hooking his shot because of his exo-pack. Grace brings up Jake's miraculous progress and how they will not leave hometree.

Jake has to take some crazy psychoactive worm and scorpion venom to go on a vision quest just before he becomes part of the tribe. Grace is talking about how it is a dumb idea and how it will probably kill his Avatar's different brain. Jake says he has to become one of them, and she rails furiously at him about how he never could be. They all know he has fallen for Neytiri, and point out that they can't be together.

In his vision quest, Jake freaks out. Sees the ruined forest (just after Hometree is cut down) and the shadow of the toruk. He can't explain it.

When he hooks up with Neytiri, she comments that "kissing is good but we have something better." They connect their braids and then pork softly for a few hours. Jake brings up his human body and that he isn't really a Na'vi, but she says that his avatar body and spirit are real enough. She comments on how she hated humans but he showed her spirit is all that matters. Then she points out they are mated for life and Jake is surprised at this, but says "It's cool. I'm there."

Tsu'tey has a big freakout after he realizes Neytiri mated with Jake and he talks about his hate for humans. Him and Jake have a ritual challenge instead of an improv knife fight and Tsu'tey wins when he clubs Jake upside the head (which happens just as Quaritch shuts down his link).

Quaritch drops an f-bomb and says "local pussy" instead of "tail." This and a lot of blood mentions make me think they were shooting for the limit of the PG-13 rating

When Grace gives her speech about how Pandora is all connected, she mentions that she has just recently postulated this theory and hasn't been able to investigate it enough.

After they bulldoze the glade, Tsu'tey's war party retaliates by burning a large amount of equipment and killing six soldiers. Quaritch says this was the incident they were looking for to warrant a mobilization; Selfridge agrees to Quaritch's plan to take Hometree, after waffling for a moment (Quaritch tells him to quit being a bitch); Grace suspects they bulldozed the glade on purpose to provoke the na'vi.

When Jake takes Grace to the Tree of Souls to get a soul transplant, she says she always held back so she never really fit with the people. Jake didn't, and she is proud of him.

The script still has the shock and awe, terror with terror, and pre-emptive attack lines

After Quaritch gives his speech about his plan, he arms and mobilizes everyone including the miners. Selfridge tells him that things have gotten completely out of control and Quaritch can't do this. Quaritch slaps him up and tells him that since Quaritch declared "Condition Red," he runs the entire show.

A brief scene where Jake shows the Na'vi how to take down the human war machines.

Quaritch brings both shuttles with him on the attack. One drops bombs on the na'vi on the ground, and then is taken down. The other shuttle says "fuck this I'm out" and leaves, commenting that his shuttle is the only way off planet. As a result, most of the remaining gunships go with the shuttle to make sure it makes it back intact. Quaritch pushes on, planning to use the Dragon to take out the Tree of Souls

Tsu'tey isn't killed before he hits the ground. He lands, and Wainright (the guy who was on Trudy's ship when she decided not to shoot at Hometree) scalps him by cutting off his braid, commenting that "I heard this is worse than death for you"

Jake fails to stop the Dragon and Trudy crashes her ship into it in a suicide run, as Norm (after his Avatar is killed) watches from the jungle floor. Trudy in a matter-of-fact way says "Norm, I love you"

Max leads the Avatar scientists in an insurrection at the base. The capture the link center, then use some mining equipment to destroy the command center and the Avatars take it over. Selfridge, already stunned as he is informed the Dragon has been destroyed, can't believe what has happened as Max and the scientists take over.

At the end, Jake doesn't pass out before getting his mask on. Neytiri goes bounding in, puts it on him, and then they wordlessly sit there holding each other - no "I See you" stuff

Jake has a conversation with Tsu'tey. Tsu'tey remarks that he has been cut off from everything and that he can't live (it is the na'vi way). He makes Jake the leader of the clan, says that he was proud to call Jake his brother and that Toruk makto "was his last shadow" and Jake ends Tsu'tey's suffering.

A brief scene of the Venture Star leaving Pandora

Jake in the link center. The scientists are staying behind to keep the links up and running. Instead of saying its his birthday, he says its a funeral for someone he knows.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Oh my God..the Conan O'Brien sketch was fucking awesome..he learned Na'vi online..
> 
> 
> Click.



there must be a video a round 

An disc including the extended edition on the blue ray would be freakin sweet!
Definitely something to look up forward to.
Altought you think Jim cam will wait until the 3d tech is released? or will he go blue ray by the end of the spring and the starting summer?


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

I doubt he has that much control over the movie.

Fox will release this early to cash in even more.

And sometime later when the technology is spread enough there will be a "Special Ultimate 3d edition" for 50 bucks sitting in stores.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a link to the movie script: Link removed


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

> A scene on Earth that we already know was filmed & cut because it was in the trailer. Jake goes to a bar, sees some guy hit a woman, he takes the guy down, jumps out of his wheelchair and beats the shit out of him. Also a scene in Jake's apartment, *another shot of the outdoors showing how crappy Earth is.*



They should've kept this one in the theatrical cut.


----------



## Aristides (Jan 8, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Man, a lot of good stuff got taken out of the movie if that script is mostly present in the original 4-hour cut. I'll buy it in a heartbeart if they release an extended edition. Here's all the additional scenes:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I bolded the ones I think that would have been fine in the final version.
I'm glad most of this actually did not make the final theatrical cut.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 8, 2010)

Just saw the movie today 

Pretty awesome, but the IMax was so packed that I couldn't even sit down


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL Conan 



Arishem said:


> Here's a link to the movie script: Link removed



Yep, I just read this today. Many of the eliminated scenes will likely make it to the DVD, according to Cameron (the extended mating scene and the Sturmbeest hunt/festival afterwards, for example), so I'm looking forward to that immensely.

Dialogue changes ("pussy" going to "local tail"), though minor, probably would have stayed the same if they hadn't been aiming for a PG-13 rating, but that is the reason they cut out the longer sex scene in the first place--it would have bumped that intended rating to an R.

The Norm/Trudy relationship in the script surprised me... that wasn't even vaguely hinted at in the theatrical film. 

Also, according to that script, Neytiri was supposed to be pregnant at the end. I wonder if they eliminated that in the hopes they could save that plot for a sequel (which has just been officially confirmed)?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2010)

He said "No green" whatsoever...and he served in Venezuela.
Are we really on such a course?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 9, 2010)

> Hi Harry!
> 
> Don't know if this is newsworthy, but I just saw a Variety Screening Series showing of Avatar at the Arclight theater in Hollywood tonight, followed with a Q&A with James Cameron and two of his visual effects artists. One of the artists mentioned that they'll never again do this for the first time, meaning that everything they did in the making of Avatar was just a lot of instinctive grasping in the dark. Cameron agreed with him. He also told him to expect the studio to want another one, as they'd passed the billion $ mark. A second film will be easier, as the technology now exists, thanks to the movie. The moderator asked if there *would* be an Avatar sequel. To which Cameron answered that the plan had always been to make a trilogy of films. Finally, Cameron actually said it: "Yes, there'll be another."



Some will be excited some will be horrified

and most will just be entertained that we will continue getting entertaining Blockbusters for some years


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> LOL Conan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo dialogue changes are uninportant to me, they where pretty neat on the original so I dont see the need to change it. If it works pretty good already.

Also getting an original poster seems to be fkin impossible, unless you ve got more than a 100$$$


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2010)

What I'd like to know is what happens if you plug an ikran into a dire-horse.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 9, 2010)

Arishem said:


> What I'd like to know is what happens if you plug an ikran into a dire-horse.



A Pegasus!


----------



## Morpheus (Jan 9, 2010)

Now *THAT* is how you make a motherfucking villain. One of the most bad ass villains I have ever seen, excellent..


----------



## Arishem (Jan 9, 2010)

A lot of people don't seem to realize that there are guys just like Quaritch in real life.


----------



## QuoNina (Jan 9, 2010)

He looks and moves like a terminator. 



So, I'm thinking maybe the next movie is a flashback including events leading up to the murder of Jake Sully's brother (who can be played by the same person). It would be pretty interesting to see their initial contact and more tribal characters. 
The movie was still quite breath-taking right after watching it. The world is very beautiful. *_kicks the ground and pisses at the fact that it's n.o.t. g.l.o.w.i.n.g!!! Wait, Should've paid respect to the the environment that sustains us %^#$*&_* 

And, from the previews, it looks like several 3D movies are coming up. lol Makes you wonder what's next. And I do really want to see one of them.


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

So, I went to see Daybreakers at my local theater that also has an IMAX, and it had long ass fucking lines for Avatar. Like, went all the way outside to the street long. 
But as I left, one of the Avatar poster stickers that were on the theater glass door was half-way off so I just took it. Now I have a fancy dancy poster sticker on my bedroom's mirror.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> So, I went to see Daybreakers at my local theater that also has an IMAX, and it had long ass fucking lines for Avatar. Like, went all the way outside to the street long.
> But as I left, one of the poster stickers that were on the theater glass door was half-way off so I just took it. Now I have a fancy dancy poster sticker on my bedroom's mirror.



give me or i turn you in.  Or you can sleep with me


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy shit,Avatar is making a killing in China..





People wait for 10 hours straight to see the movie..and the bastards are even going to raise the IMAX prices just because the demand is so fucking great that nobody will complain about it..


----------



## Arishem (Jan 10, 2010)

Ironically, the government might stop showings since Avatar is strongly resonating with regular Chinese people, who know all too well what it's like to be forced from your home by brute force. The "nail housers" as they're called are literally in the Na'vi's shoes. No one will save them, though.


----------



## Undead (Jan 10, 2010)

HOLY CRAP ON A STICK, I SAW THE MOVIE. I was on the edge of my seat! I fucking loved it. 

The only part I can complain or question is, when the giant tree was destroyed, and the girls father died, Jake tries to confront her and tell her he's sorry, but she screams at him to never come back. Later when Jake returns, all of a sudden the girl and her brother accept him? What the hell happened in that short period of time where they just accept him back? Someone explain please? Is it because he rode that giant funky bird? Is taming that bird supposed to make you so godlike that the village will have high respect for you?


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 10, 2010)

hopelessness.


----------



## Undead (Jan 10, 2010)

So it wasn't because of taming that giant bird thing? The Navi's seemed 
to back away in awe from him when Jake walked towards the girl.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not just a bird. Toruk Makto is a messianic figure to the Na'vi. Being able to bond with it means that an individual has been chosen by Eywa to lead all the clans together through a time of sorrow. Jake riding in on it basically showed the Omaticaya that their prayers had been answered.


----------



## Undead (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HOLY CRAP ON A STICK, I SAW THE MOVIE. I was on the edge of my seat! I fucking loved it.
> 
> The only part I can complain or question is, when the giant tree was destroyed, and the girls father died, Jake tries to confront her and tell her he's sorry, but she screams at him to never come back. Later when Jake returns, all of a sudden the girl and her brother accept him? What the hell happened in that short period of time where they just accept him back? Someone explain please? Is it because he rode that giant funky bird? Is taming that bird supposed to make you so godlike that the village will have high respect for you?



She probably calmed down by that time (So not feeling so emotional) and of course, him returning after capturing a legendary pokemon might have left her in awe at that moment.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HOLY CRAP ON A STICK, I SAW THE MOVIE. I was on the edge of my seat! I fucking loved it.
> 
> The only part I can complain or question is, when the giant tree was destroyed, and the girls father died, Jake tries to confront her and tell her he's sorry, but she screams at him to never come back. Later when Jake returns, all of a sudden the girl and her brother accept him? What the hell happened in that short period of time where they just accept him back? Someone explain please? Is it because he rode that giant funky bird? Is taming that bird supposed to make you so godlike that the village will have high respect for you?



she was like "ooh, that's a fly whip, how'd u get that?"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Is taming that bird supposed to make you so godlike that the village will have high respect for you?



IIRC, only five navi had tamed one before, all of which then led the tribe. Meaning Sully taming one was almost prophetic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 10, 2010)

They should take some Na'vi to earth, try to fit them in a smart car. Hilarity ensues 

Avatar 2: The comedy musical

James Cameron: great success!


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 10, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> They should take some Na'vi to earth, try to fit them in a smart car. Hilarity ensues
> 
> Avatar 2: The comedy musical
> 
> James Cameron: great success!



.....

*imagines*

Hell, that would be funny.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2010)

Arishem said:


> As an American, I didn't find the movie offensive at all, unless you consider corporate greed and technological entitlement to be American values. My more conservatively-minded friend who wants be a police offer also loves the movie. Hell, nobody I know who've watched Avatar found it to be anti-American.



Well,in U.S,there is some kind of value related to the army,right? 

I guess that's what they were talking about. Because in the movie,the villains are the U.S military. But even if the movie's intention actually were to criticize America,it's a democratic country,right? So supposedly,there shouldn't be anything wrong with saying something negative about the country.

I know that,that's why i said that some americans are pricks with their patriotism.



KillerFan said:


> a friend of mine said it was anti-american just from what he saw in the trailers. now i'm never going to ask him about movies



Yeah,it's just stupid.



Arishem said:


> It's not just a bird. Toruk Makto is a messianic figure to the Na'vi. Being able to bond with it means that an individual has been chosen by Eywa to lead all the clans together through a time of sorrow. Jake riding in on it basically showed the Omaticaya that their prayers had been answered.



Oh. I thought that riding Toruk were a proof of strenght. And by doing so,Jake had earned their respect,despite having screwed up earlier by not telling them about the guys coming to destroy the place.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 10, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Well,in U.S,there is some kind of value related to the army,right?
> 
> *We probably take more pride in our military than most countries.*
> 
> ...



I hope that the sequel shows Earth in all its grimdark glory.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I think it will pass Titanic


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't understand how the movie is supposed to be anti-american when the scientists and jake himself are  americans?

or anti military when they don't even show them and show a mercenary group?


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Yea, it will pass Titanic. The movie's box-office is still going strong.

Dude, even if its a dumb idea, it would be awesome to see the Na'vi on Earth.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2010)

I simply cant believe how well this movie is doing.
I mean i loved it for its characters and visuals but i would have never expected it to draw in so much people.

After this success maybe the studio will authorize a riddiculous huge budget for the Battle Angel movie.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 10, 2010)

The thought of Cameron doing GUNM's fight sequences with A+ grade CGI makes me fangasm.


----------



## Koi (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out WHY they made him 'learn their ways.'  I mean, I understand it's the lead-in to the entire plot, but she brings him to the elders, he says he's a warrior, and then the chief's wife is all, 'He must learn our ways  NO OBJECTIONS OKAY SHUT UP TSU'TEY go braid your hair.'  Like.. why?   To.. do what?  _Because_ Eywa chose him?  Was it Eywa's will?  I just didn't get that part, even though it's moot by like the next ten minutes.

Also, Michelle Rodriguez is an awful actress.  Like, holy shit bad.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, they weren't entirely clear on that point, but I think it was partly the whole "Eywa had identified him as having a strong heart" and also how he said that he wasn't like the other sky-people in that he would be willing to learn, and towards the end of that speech Mo'at said something to the effect that after learning the Na'vi ways that "perhaps his insanity could be cured" I guess basically they were interested in him because he was:

1. A warrior of the sky-people
2. Shown by Eywa to have a strong heart
3. If he could be taught, that he might understand the plight of the Na'vi people

Those are just my theories anyways, again, that part of the plot moved along pretty quickly, though for good reason because you don't want to drag down the scene with too much dialogue and lengthy explanations.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

Koi said:


> I'm still trying to figure out WHY they made him 'learn their ways.'  I mean, I understand it's the lead-in to the entire plot, but she brings him to the elders, he says he's a warrior, and then the chief's wife is all, 'He must learn our ways  NO OBJECTIONS OKAY SHUT UP TSU'TEY go braid your hair.'  Like.. why?   To.. do what?  _Because_ Eywa chose him?  Was it Eywa's will?  I just didn't get that part, even though it's moot by like the next ten minutes.



The best way to convert someone over to your way of life is to immerse them in it


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 10, 2010)

Koi said:


> I'm still trying to figure out WHY they made him 'learn their ways.'  I mean, I understand it's the lead-in to the entire plot, but she brings him to the elders, he says he's a warrior, and then the chief's wife is all, 'He must learn our ways  NO OBJECTIONS OKAY SHUT UP TSU'TEY go braid your hair.'  Like.. why?   To.. do what?  _Because_ Eywa chose him?  Was it Eywa's will?  I just didn't get that part, even though it's moot by like the next ten minutes.
> 
> Also, Michelle Rodriguez is an awful actress.  Like, holy shit bad.



There were many of those jellyfish like creatures attacted to jake, the na'vi believe them to be spirits and he attracted so many that neytiri saw it as an important omen as did her mother, who is an oracle. They probably believed he could bring peace between them and the humans and if he understood their ways he could come to respect them even more.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Well I think it will pass Titanic



Avatar has been on for how long? Two,three months? There's time enough to pass Titanic.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 10, 2010)

^ It's only been in theaters for less than four weeks, so it'll probably pass Titanic. 

Funny, though, that Cameron is competing with himself. 



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> HOLY CRAP ON A STICK, I SAW THE MOVIE. I was on the edge of my seat! I fucking loved it.
> 
> The only part I can complain or question is, when the giant tree was destroyed, and the girls father died, Jake tries to confront her and tell her he's sorry, but she screams at him to never come back. Later when Jake returns, all of a sudden the girl and her brother accept him? What the hell happened in that short period of time where they just accept him back? Someone explain please? Is it because he rode that giant funky bird? Is taming that bird supposed to make you so godlike that the village will have high respect for you?



Everyone has already responded well enough, but what the hell: I'd say she was very upset from the loss of her home and father, and was under the impression Jake had betrayed her. Seeing him coming back reassured her of his loyalties.


----------



## sel (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't believe we're saying this but Titanic might just get beaten


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> ^ It's only been in theaters for less than four weeks, so it'll probably pass Titanic.
> 
> Funny, though, that Cameron is competing with himself.



That's called trying to break the own record.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 10, 2010)

Even with my complaints about the story I'm really hoping this destroys Titanic.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2010)

So, who noticed that Jake’s five-fingered handprint was painted on Neytiri’s chest before they went to battle with the Sky People?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 10, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> That's called trying to break the own record.



He's in a pretty damn good spot either way. 

But I'd guess he'd rather have Avatar beat Titanic.



Suigetsu said:


> So, who noticed that Jake’s five-fingered handprint was painted on Neytiri’s chest before they went to battle with the Sky People?



I didn't notice it until somebody pointed it out with a screenshot. 


One of those profound minor details. I'm honestly surprised there wasn't a scene showing how that got there.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't notice it the first time i saw but it is the cutest (i'm saying this in the most masculine way possible) little detail i've ever seen in a romance
so many little details went unnoticed by the general populace that you have to feel sorry for them not appreciating the full glory of the film

the story details that are SHOWN to you, not told. Which is another reason of why this movie is so visual.


----------



## Koi (Jan 10, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Even with my complaints about the story I'm really hoping this destroys Titanic.



I dunno, man.  I know someone who went to see Titanic thirteen fucking times.   I wonder how well the numbers would be if they counted again, but with each IMAX/3-D ticket as a regular-priced one?  That _has_ to contribute to the number.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Arishem (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know how people can make the Na'vi out as noble savages when they are clearly space elves. Their outlook is fundamentally different from humans, their biology predisposes them to greater empathy towards life, and the environment they evolved in is the complete opposite of ours. There is nothing savage or primitive about them. Why are people so dense?


----------



## Aristides (Jan 11, 2010)

Arishem said:


> I don't know how people can make the Na'vi out as noble savages when they are clearly space elves. Their outlook is fundamentally different from humans, their biology predisposes them to greater empathy towards life, and the environment they evolved in is the complete opposite of ours. There is nothing savage or primitive about them. Why are people so dense?



The villains don't give a darn if they can make a buck!


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2010)

Some girl got shot during an Avatar screening in New Mexico. WTF.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Koi said:


> I'm still trying to figure out WHY they made him 'learn their ways.'  I mean, I understand it's the lead-in to the entire plot, but she brings him to the elders, he says he's a warrior, and then the chief's wife is all, 'He must learn our ways  NO OBJECTIONS OKAY SHUT UP TSU'TEY go braid your hair.'  Like.. why?   To.. do what?  _Because_ Eywa chose him?  Was it Eywa's will?  I just didn't get that part, even though it's moot by like the next ten minutes.
> 
> Also, Michelle Rodriguez is an awful actress.  Like, holy shit bad.



It wasn't hinted that her great-grandfater was able to ride that big thing because he had a strong heart?  I thought he was special enough to be a great leader/warrior.

Or that her great-grandfather was also a human.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2010)

recently saw it

it was pretty

pretty bland ohohoho

but yeah story was bleh characters were bleh and visuals werent bleh


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> recently saw it
> 
> it was pretty
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgkVIV_7DFU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2010)

you reminded me that commander whatshisface was the only cool character and thats mainly cause he was a douchebag

and even he felt forced


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It wasn't hinted that her great-grandfater was able to ride that big thing because he had a strong heart?  I thought he was special enough to be a great leader/warrior.
> 
> Or that her great-grandfather was also a human.



I hate last posts get.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 11, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> you reminded me that commander whatshisface was the only cool character and thats mainly cause he was a douchebag
> 
> and even he felt forced



Tell that to the guys who work for Blackwater.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 11, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> and even he felt forced



_*Takes a sip of coffee*_

What made you think that?


----------



## Assim (Jan 11, 2010)

Whenever I get the chance to see it, something has to stop me.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 11, 2010)

lol Japs.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> lol Japs.



Oh wow..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> lol Japs.



What took them so long? 

*awaits jake (human and na'vi) Xneytiri doujin *

I-I mean, that would be disgusting


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 11, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> What took them so long?
> 
> *awaits jake (human and na'vi) Xneytiri doujin *
> 
> I-I mean, that would be disgusting



Oh they weren't slow at all. I was the one being inactive for the past week or so. 

Here's you Jake and Xneytiri pic. Though a doujin is still a distant away. 


*loves the Alita reference on the shirt*


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 11, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Oh they weren't slow at all. I was the one being inactive for the past week or so.
> 
> Here's you Jake and Xneytiri pic. Though a doujin is still a distant away.
> 
> ...



D'awww..

Also..this:




James Cameron: "This shit ain't worth 50 million !"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> Oh they weren't slow at all. I was the one being inactive for the past week or so.
> 
> Here's you Jake and Xneytiri pic. Though a doujin is still a distant away.
> 
> ...



  

Jake's expression is too funny i don't know why , maybe because it looks like he is saying 'fuck yeah I have a 10 foot woman at my beck and call , what you got bitch :ho'

Also that pic satisfies 4 fetishes, I don't know which ones but they just do 



Ciupy said:


> D'awww..
> 
> Also..this:
> 
> ...




Cameron: where the fuck is quatrich when I  need him


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 11, 2010)

those drawings are hot!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> lol Japs.



Sweet. But why is she blushing,because she has realized she's naked? 



HugeGuy said:


> Oh they weren't slow at all. I was the one being inactive for the past week or so.
> 
> Here's you Jake and Xneytiri pic. Though a doujin is still a distant away.
> 
> ...



Awwwww. pek


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2010)

hey avatards

ever heard of this news? 



> Sad little posts are festooning Avatar-worship sites such as naviblue.com: "Watching the wonderful world of Pandora and all the Na'vi made me want to be one of them"; "I'm trying anything to just escape this reality and live there instead, even trying to put myself into a coma so my dream world would be Pandora"; "My urge to be a Na'vi is probably the strongest thing I have ever felt".



wow


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 11, 2010)

> Hollywood is preparing to re-release some past hits, including Star Wars and The Lord of the Rings trilogy, in 3-D following the record-breaking success of Avatar.
> 
> Studio executives are drawing up schedules of popular films that will be ?retro-fitted? with 3-D technology after the science fiction blockbuster, directed by James Cameron, last week became the second highest grossing movie of all time.
> 
> ...



tl;dr

1. Avatar is making everything go to 3D. Hollywood is preparing to re-release some past hits, including Star Wars and The Lord of the Rings trilogy, in 3-D following the record-breaking success of Avatar.

and people tell me this isn't the Movie of the decade :ho


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Please oh please tell me that the Star Wars will be in 3D but no added CGI. 

Oh and Jake looks like he has boobs in that drawing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Please oh please tell me that the Star Wars will be in 3D but no added CGI.
> 
> Oh and Jake looks like he has boobs in that drawing.



Pink shirt does not help.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 11, 2010)

whoa! those jap people, they sure took their time on doing their fanart.

I fav the one of Neytiri and jake in pink shirt.
So it does seem like Avatar is the movie of the decade.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 11, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> tl;dr
> 
> 1. Avatar is making everything go to 3D. Hollywood is preparing to re-release some past hits, including Star Wars and The Lord of the Rings trilogy, in 3-D following the record-breaking success of Avatar.
> 
> and people tell me this isn't the Movie of the decade :ho



LotR in 3D? 

Really, though, this isn't surprising. When I first learned that Avatar was going to be in 3D a few months prior to release, I was _dreading_ it; I've never liked 3D movies for various reasons, but this new breed showed they can make 3D movies without it being cheesy and in-your-face. It added subtle depth to the background as opposed to reaching out into the crowd.



HugeGuy said:


> lol Japs.




I'm curious about what the text translates into. 



HugeGuy said:


> Here's you Jake and Xneytiri pic. Though a doujin is still a distant away.



I absolutely love this one. <3


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 11, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> _*Takes a sip of coffee*_
> 
> What made you think that?


he was a douche but it seemed like he was one just to be one

other than that his character itself seemed bland and generic like everyone else


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2010)

AvatarxWeeaboo

hawt


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love to go see this, but I hear it gives you a headache... Eh, whatever.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> I'd love to go see this, but I hear it gives you a headache... Eh, whatever.



Whoever told you that probably sat too close to the screen... or has pansy eyes.


----------



## Undead (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm trying to remember, but did the brother of the girl Jake got close with die?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I'm trying to remember, but did the brother of the girl Jake got close with die?



huh? do you mean tsu tey?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

saw it again.  I noticed that all the humans were wearing masks as they left the human base, so there was no error there.


----------



## Undead (Jan 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> huh? do you mean tsu tey?


Yeah. The guy who was very against Jake and 
had the little fight with him amongst the Navi.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 12, 2010)

I trust 99% of the people I know who said "This movie is a total trailer hype movie"


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 12, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Whoever told you that probably sat too close to the screen... or has pansy eyes.


Or were issued bad-fit, blurry 3D glasses.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 12, 2010)

I just came back from this movie and while I went in expecting it to be a crappy movie with cool 3D effects, I actually liked the movie and the story wasn't bad. Also the 3D was amazing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

after the second time watching it, i find the story is still very emotionally intense, with the romance element being very strong and well conveyed.  Most criticisms of the movie are people who like to hear themselves talk.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

It's beautiful but imagining blue people having sex is just yuck


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> It's beautiful but imagining blue people having sex is just yuck



Alan,you racist bastard.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Yeah. The guy who was very against Jake and
> had the little fight with him amongst the Navi.



Oh that wasnt Neytiri's brother. He was supposed to be the next clan leader and Neytiri would had to marry him. Regardless of her wanting it or not.

He disapproved Jake because he didn't trusted him but later on they became brothers.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Alan,you racist bastard.



 he had sex with an alien its just weird no matter how you look at it...its well...ewwie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

"Blue Monkeys"  was racist


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

you don't think so?  It does have an element of the "white messiah" complex/stereotype, but i think this movie handled all those typical pitfalls and cliches superbly.  Another way that the movie is vastly different from previous incarnations of it's themes.  

The movie doesn't have many dark skinned people that aren't CGI modified though.  ( I still don't know how they created the navi characters, were they 100% cgi or were they modified real people?)

btw, some of the coolest filmed scenes in the movie are when the camera shakes just once or twice to signify an important event, like when toruk sully finishes his speech with a bicep pump, or when neytiri gets the second attack on colonel.  Awesome...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you don't think so?  It does have an element of the "white messiah" complex/stereotype, but i think this movie handled all those typical pitfalls and cliches superbly.  Another way that the movie is vastly different from previous incarnations of it's themes.
> 
> The movie doesn't have many dark skinned people that aren't CGI modified though.  ( I still don't know how they created the navi characters, were they 100% cgi or were they modified real people?)
> 
> btw, some of the coolest filmed scenes in the movie are when the camera shakes just once or twice to signify an important event, like when toruk sully finishes his speech with a bicep pump, or when neytiri gets the second attack on colonel.  Awesome...


it was CG superimposed on real people IIRC.
And all the primary Navi were black with the exception of neytiti's who was hispanic...

which explains why they needed a white man to save them


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> he had sex with an alien its just weird no matter how you look at it...its well...ewwie



Na'vi pussy probably feels the same as human pussy. 



> Near the end of the hit film "Avatar," the villain snarls at the hero, "How does it feel to betray your own race?" Both men are white — although the hero is inhabiting a blue-skinned, 9-foot-tall, long-tailed alien.
> 
> Strange as it may seem for a film that pits greedy, immoral humans against noble denizens of a faraway moon, "Avatar" is being criticized by a small but vocal group of people who allege it contains racist themes — the white hero once again saving the primitive natives.



The silliest shit i've ever read.  People needs to chill the fuck out.

The only reasonable bit is the one that talks about the hero always being a white man. But then you would have to bitch about all the movies,because not only in Avatar,but in almost every single story the hero is a white guy.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 12, 2010)

Na'avi sex revealed!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

U.S is such a democratic place,eh. You can't criticize the country,you can't criticize capitalism...

(by You i mean american citizens)


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 12, 2010)

This has probably been posted already but



loooool

this better be a troll


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> The only reasonable bit is the one that talks about the hero always being a white man. But then you would have to bitch about all the movies,because not only in Avatar,but in almost every single story the hero is a white guy.



that's exactly the point, but anyway..


----------



## Kuya (Jan 12, 2010)

Watched it high. I hella wanna live there, minus the agressive animal species.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Eldritch said:


> This has probably been posted already but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah yeah a few members of those forums appeared on cnn and now they are famous.
4chan got their claws on their emails so they sent hate mail.

so now people is mad because the hero aint black guy?
I mean srsly...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> that's exactly the point, but anyway..



In that site there were other "arguments" about how Avatar is all about races,which were very silly. The only one that made the slightest sense was the bit i pointed out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> ah yeah a few members of those forums appeared on cnn and now they are famous.
> 4chan got their claws on their emails so they sent hate mail.
> 
> so now people is mad because the hero aint black guy?
> I mean srsly...



the savior is practically never a black guy, or an indian guy, or an (insert colonized/conquered people here)


----------



## Wesley (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> the savior is practically never a black guy, or an indian guy, or an (insert colonized/conquered people here)



India has a thriving movie industry and guess what the protagonist are?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2010)

I swear fanboys are so fucking ridiculous. In anycase forum comments are no source for a news story.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 12, 2010)

Nybarius said:


> Na'avi sex revealed!



"The intertwining of queues is both highly erotic and profoundly spiritual, but does not in itself lead to reproduction." The fluff book further elaborates by saying that the Na'vi and other Pandoran fauna mate like terran animals. It also serves as a compatibility test between two Na'vi. They get good feelings if the match is good, but the opposite occurs if the pair isn't good. Getting the latter basically says that the two shouldn't have kids with each other.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 12, 2010)

gogogogogogogogogogogo


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> the savior is practically never a black guy, or an indian guy, or an (insert colonized/conquered people here)



Never a woman either. You never see a story where the main character is a female.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 13, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Never a woman either. You never see a story where the main character is a female.



james cameron is famous for having woman protaganists and main characters.  So the industry fails more often then he does.  Or did u forget aliens, terminator, titanic, etc...


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 13, 2010)

Cameron must at least get some PC points for having a main character/hero/savior who is handicapped right?  I mean how often do you see that.  Well, Dare Devil is blind but that is about all I can think of.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 13, 2010)

As much as I enjoyed the movie, this made me lol. Hard. Link removed


----------



## Taellon (Jan 13, 2010)

Arishem said:


> As much as I enjoyed the movie, this made me lol. Hard. CW head bitch



I also enjoyed the movie very much, and that also made me lol.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 14, 2010)

The Luiz said:


> Never a woman either. You never see a story where the main character is a female.



Resident Evil
Tomb Raider
Electra
Catwoman
Kill Bill
Aeon Flux
Ultraviolet
Blood Rayne

These all had Female main characters.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







lol


----------



## Chee (Jan 14, 2010)

Old                                          .


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Old                                          .



how is it old and not been posted yet?


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

That Pocahontas thing has been around for like...a week now that I know of. That one just a different version, taken from the wikipedia.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> That Pocahontas thing has been around for like...a week now that I know of. That one just a different version, taken from the wikipedia.



It's the one on how it's not like Pocahontas


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, okay. I just read the first paragraph and it was looked the same.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2010)

haha, i did the same thing, the pocohantas comparisons got so tiresome.


----------



## Trias (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny thing is that, Avatar's script is OLDER than Pocahontas, the Last Samurai, etc etc.

 And most people who accuse Avatar of being unoriginal has not even watched 1990 film Dances with Wolves, Cameron's biggest inspiration.

 I love how Pseudo-elitists always fail trying to do what we do.


----------



## Chee (Jan 15, 2010)

Not on youtube yet, I think.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2010)

soup drinker :S not bad


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2010)

Fun fact: Did you guys know that more people have actually gone to see TDK when it came out instead of Avatar..the only reason Avatar has made such a large amount of money is because you pay almost double the price since basically everyone went to see it in 3-D. Because really..if you wanna see Avatar then it has to be in 3-D, am I right or am I right? I'm not trying to rip on Avatar or anything, I enjoyed the movie and I plan to see it again tomorrow, but I wonder if it didn't come out in 3-D then how much money would it have made.obviously not as much as its doing now, or if it would even beat the 1billion mark.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

3d cost is a lttle prohibitive maybe?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 16, 2010)

Quaritch was cgi.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone else agree with me that the Avatar movie poster sucks? It just seems thrown together.

I have the mini-stick-on-the-glass-door-poster-that-I-stole-from-IMAX, and while I like having it...its ugly.


----------



## Roy (Jan 16, 2010)

Chee, you're going to jail. 

*reports*


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

I AM SURE THERE ARE PEOPLE WHO DON'T LIKE THE POSTER TOO. 

Someone amidst all this Cameron wanking.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Avatars posters, trailers, Tv ads, most of its promotion sucked balls. 

But look how much bloody money it made from his name alone.

Btw 3D tickets don't cost double of normal tickets. Imax adult ticket costs about the same as a normal ticket here in the UK, probably around 10% more at most.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

Regular ticket cost (matinee): $7.25
IMAX 3D ticket cost (matinee): $10.75

Not much difference.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Avatars posters, trailers, Tv ads, most of its promotion sucked balls.
> 
> But look how much bloody money it made from his name alone.
> 
> .



All the necessary advertisement was covered by "James Cameron, that dude who made Titanic."


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

"Its James Cameron, he made fucking Aliens and Terminator, you suck for not going to watch it"


----------



## Roy (Jan 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Avatars posters, trailers, Tv ads, most of its promotion sucked balls.
> 
> But look how much bloody money it made from his name alone.
> 
> Btw 3D tickets don't cost double of normal tickets. Imax adult ticket costs about the same as a normal ticket here in the UK, probably around 10% more at most.


I said almost double, not double.


His name? Sure maybe _some_ people went to see it because of JC, but the visuals did all the work.


Chee said:


> Regular ticket cost (matinee): $7.25
> IMAX 3D ticket cost (matinee): $10.75
> 
> Not much difference.


See. Almost double, and fuck thats cheap.


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

It's just three dollars more, not double.


----------



## Roy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not saying double, I'm saying almost double, when you pay 7 bucks for a ticket and for IMAX you pay 3 more...Are you not basically buying 1 1/2 tickets? And it makes a BIG difference when you take in count probably the whole world..

For example: I saw it my first time in Guatemala IMAX and all that, I paid roughly 7.50-8 bucks for each ticket, and the regular price over there is about..2.50. somewhere around there..


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd say half, not almost double. Almost double is like 12 or 13 bucks.


----------



## Candy (Jan 16, 2010)

The plot sucked, therefore the movie sucked


----------



## Trias (Jan 16, 2010)

Plot sucked because humans invading aliens is so cliche.


----------



## Koi (Jan 16, 2010)

roooooofl


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

lol, that the three wolves howling at the moon shirt he is wearing?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2010)

Do people really find that funny? I don't really see it


----------



## Chee (Jan 16, 2010)

Yea, I did. 

"Now you are pregnant, Jake Sully." His facial expression.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Do people really find that funny? I don't really see it



People are different,that's all.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, that the three wolves howling at the moon shirt he is wearing?



The shirt changes in every panel... HILARIOUS!

And I appreciate your set there, Chee.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2010)

I just watched the making of. Man,it's amazing. I thought that the whole movie were just an animation,but everything that the animated characters does,is physically performed by the actors,in every detail. The jumping,the running,the talking,everything.


----------



## Jacko (Jan 17, 2010)

Watched the movie yesterday and it was so generic, i wasted 12? for this shit. Are there really people out there, who call this film "One of the best".
Anyone who has even a little idea of good cinema, recognizes that this movie stinks.

Is it really true that Cameron needed 10 years to merge a bunch of stolen ideas?
Apart from the clear connections with Dancing with wolves and Pocahontas, there exists a men named Poul Anderson and his books:


You should really read the two plot summaries, there are many connections with Andersons books, like: flying rocks or the main protagonist in a wheelchair using an alien creature with telepathy.......

And this film was so damn predictable, as example:


The first time the skeleton of this big bird was shown, i knew it that Mr. Jake Si(u)lly would ride this thing.
At a certain moment, i somehow knew that Sully would end up as one of those oversized smurfs. Every time the connection was cut off, i thought now its the time.

I don't want to write a roman like review, but i think some people here need it, here is one:



To summarize what i think:

This film is just another example for the light-headedness of this culture.
Another mainstream-film with bland plot and generic ideas. The creatures are only colorful versions of animals that you find on earth with two more legs. The Na'vi are "living with the nature" and don't like hightech, even if they all have a USB-ponytail with which they could link themself to the Pandora Internet. And the sad thing is Cameron tried to make this film profound and critical with the result that he gets another billion.


Btw anyone who ever asked the question, how oversized smurfs with catseyes do it:


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2010)

My main beef with these sorts of movies is what I call the "John Connor Conundrum:" I'm expected to believe that without this one AMAZING man the natives would have absolutely no idea how to defend themselves, presumably unaware which end of a spear is the killy one, and would just lie down and die? 

Messiah allegory doesn't really fly without the whole *divinity* caveat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

Jacko said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arishem (Jan 17, 2010)

Adonis said:


> My main beef with these sorts of movies is what I call the "John Connor Conundrum:" I'm expected to believe that without this one AMAZING man the natives would have absolutely no idea how to defend themselves, presumably unaware which end of a spear is the killy one, and would just lie down and die?
> 
> Messiah allegory doesn't really fly without the whole *divinity* caveat.



I think Jake's military acumen was the primary thing the Na'vi needed. Asides from that, his willingness to embrace a new life after living a shitty one on Earth probably sealed the deal for Eywa. One thing I liked is that Sully wasn't portrayed as being inherently superior to the Na'vi; he looked pretty spotty during most of Neytiri's training sessions. I also liked that he needed Tsu'tey to translate for him during his speech. 

On another subject, it looks like Cameron's next project won't be Avatar 2, Battle Angel Alita, or Last Train To Hiroshima. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTrjI4MtUik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

> his willingness to embrace a new life after living a shitty one on Earth probably sealed the deal for Eywa.



They needed to show more of Earth and his life on Earth. It would've made a better contrast.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 17, 2010)

Won Best Director and Best Picture at the Golden Globes. Love it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 17, 2010)

The SNL skits were great. 

And a successful run at the Golden Globes tonight: Best Director and Best Picture, not half bad.


----------



## Koi (Jan 17, 2010)

I wtf'd at the Best Picture win, honestly.  I was alright with Best Director, but.. doesn't Best Picture take the whole thing into account?  Including story?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 17, 2010)

Koi said:


> I wtf'd at the Best Picture win, honestly.  I was alright with Best Director, but.. doesn't Best Picture take the whole thing into account?  Including story?



Great story and great film.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jan 17, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Great story and great film.



What?! The story isn't even original. How is it great? I don't think it should've won for Best Motion Picture.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 17, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> What?! The story isn't even original. How is it great? I don't think it should've won for Best Motion Picture.



see



Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Up in the Air >>>>> Avatar


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes>Avatar


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

lol such envy


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

let's all us avatar fans laugh at the avatar haters    

fuckers


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> let's all us avatar fans laugh at the avatar haters
> 
> fuckers



haters goina hate


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar won because it revolutionized film making.  It deserved it.  Even though the story was mediocre, it still made a shit load of money.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

Still bummed Moon didn't even get a single mention, Although Avatar did not really have an original story line, its the visual effects that made it so good.

Also Avatar has just crossed $1.6 billion :ho


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> They needed to show more of Earth and his life on Earth. It would've made a better contrast.


This. Jake Sully's pre-avatar characterisation basically boils down to: he has crippled legs, which the avatar instantly solves, meaning, twenty minutes into the movie, avatar-Jakesully is basically a blank slate in terms of what we know about him and his character.

This makes his indoctrination into Na'vi life a lot less dramatic heft, as we don't really know what he is abandoning.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, the character building portions of the movie got cut out to make the IMAX run time. It was good financial decision to make regardless. I just hope we get them when the movie gets released.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> This. Jake Sully's pre-avatar characterisation basically boils down to: he has crippled legs, which the avatar instantly solves, meaning, twenty minutes into the movie, avatar-Jakesully is basically a blank slate in terms of what we know about him and his character.
> 
> This makes his indoctrination into Na'vi life a lot less dramatic heft, as we don't really know what he is abandoning.



you mean you don't understand why not having legs sucks?


----------



## illmatic (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar winning was as predictable as the actual movie.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you mean you don't understand why not having legs sucks?


That's not it, what I'm saying is that we don't know that much about Jake Sully. More to the point, we know exactly _one_ thing about Jake, and that's that he does not have the use of his legs. But after Jake gets into his avatar, other than that one (?) minute when he goes for a run in the fields, this fact about Jake barely figures into the story. As Jake readily forsakes the chance to have the use of his legs back later in the movie, this unfortunately feels more like a red herring.

This may not be much of a problem if we knew more about Jake, but the thing is that, as I said, we don't. At all. The sum total of Jake Sully's characterization is literally 'crippled dude who was in the army'.


P.S. 200 posts! haha


----------



## illmatic (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar only needs somewhere around $500 million to beat Titanic.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

^$200-300 million actually, its already crossed $1.6 billion


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2010)

I didnt watch, did transformers win? transformers should have winned


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

Avatar winning over the Hurt Locker, Up in the Air, Inglourious Basterds, and Precious is why I am mad at it.  It doesn't even deserve to be nominated along with those films.  Dialogue, characters, and predictability should matter more than CGI.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2010)

My thoughts exactly Gooba ^^^

I still expect it to enter $2b, and hopefully the sequel will be spectacular.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't mind it making tons of money because it is a very solid movie that is entertaining for almost everyone, but to say it is a better drama than those films, or that the Directing was better, is ridiculous.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> That's not it, what I'm saying is that we don't know that much about Jake Sully. More to the point, we know exactly _one_ thing about Jake, and that's that he does not have the use of his legs. But after Jake gets into his avatar, other than that one (?) minute when he goes for a run in the fields, this fact about Jake barely figures into the story. As Jake readily forsakes the chance to have the use of his legs back later in the movie, this unfortunately feels more like a red herring.
> 
> This may not be much of a problem if we knew more about Jake, but the thing is that, as I said, we don't. At all. The sum total of Jake Sully's characterization is literally 'crippled dude who was in the army'.
> 
> ...



cmon now, we know a few things about jake: 
he's a veteran (lost his legs in war correct?)
he's a patriot (helped the colonel)
is desperate to walk again and is too poor to afford the treatment
family of a crime victim, family of a genius (genius  by association )

We know all that in the first 10-15 minutes maybe, before we know much of anything else.  That's alot of character development and it's cleverly folded into the general plot development.

he's also good team player ("i need a gunner", "i need an inside guy", etcc) and has other generally interesting qualities (adventurous enough to like his role as an avatar, field work, etc)

how is that poor characterization?



Gooba said:


> Avatar winning over the Hurt Locker, Up in the Air, Inglourious Basterds, and Precious is why I am mad at it.  It doesn't even deserve to be nominated along with those films.  Dialogue, characters, and predictability should matter more than CGI.



i don't know, guess you are being elitist.  Avatar is superficially serious, unlike serious hurt locker, whatever, what is that? i think i saw one ad for it, can't remember what happened.  I saw lots of ads for precious, i can't say anything against it.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, I agree Gooba, and it sort of reminds me of the hype that Phantom Menace had, and I believe it was even a better film, as far as CGI was concerned. I was about 9 when Phantom Meance came out, but the hype for that was crazy, and i mean crazy.

But the effects for PM were something completely new.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't know, guess you are being elitist.  Avatar is superficially serious, unlike serious hurt locker, whatever, what is that? i think i saw one ad for it, can't remember what happened.  I saw lots of ads for precious, i can't say anything against it.


Elitist?  The whole point of award shows is to determine the most elite, so yes I'm being elitist and rightfully so.  Avatar was predicable as hell with cliche plot points, characters, and story.  That is fine and all for making a decent movie that is a lot of fun to watch, but it doesn't make it the best directed or best drama.

As George Lucas said back when he made Star Wars, CGI is a tool used to tell and enhance a story.  It shouldn't be the focus.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Elitist?  The whole point of award shows is to determine the most elite, so yes I'm being elitist and rightfully so.  Avatar was predicable as hell with cliche plot points, characters, and story.  That is fine and all for making a decent movie that is a lot of fun to watch, but it doesn't make it the best directed or best drama.
> 
> As George Lucas said back when he made Star Wars, CGI is a tool used to tell and enhance a story.  It shouldn't be the focus.



Avatar was waaaaaaaay better than the Hurt Locker. Avatar had a classic story good directing and awesome CGI. People think stories have to be original to be good. Hurt Locker was good but not great like Avatar.



Bartallen2 said:


> and I believe it was even a better film, as far as CGI was concerned.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2010)

Endurance, the CGI of Phantom Menace in 1999 was completely new and unheard of, and coincidently without Lucas's ILM most of Cameron's films wouldn't have been made.

I still think that Avatar is utterly spectacular, but A New Hope changed the face of cinema.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 18, 2010)

The CGI in Avatar is ground breaking and movies will try to use the technology to come. Avatar has changed the face of cinema.

Name one movie with better CGI than Avatar.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2010)

I said that in 1999 PM had groundbreaking effects and there was nothing like it, and I mentioned Avatar's CGI being made from George Lucas' ILM.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Avatar winning over the Hurt Locker, Up in the Air, Inglourious Basterds, and Precious is why I am mad at it.  It doesn't even deserve to be nominated along with those films.  Dialogue, characters, and predictability should matter more than CGI.



They should have a sci fi category even though there is little choice and the choices themselves won't be good movies but at least movies like D9 and moon will get some recognition , breaking film down to comedy/musical and drama is not good imo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 18, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> The CGI in Avatar is ground breaking and movies will try to use the technology to come. Avatar has changed the face of cinema.
> 
> Name one movie with better CGI than Avatar.



Actually, I think Benjamin Button should get more credit than it does. People still think old Button's face was make-up.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUIfiLplNqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar definitely has made great strides in world-building and performances from non-human characters but Benjamin Button successfully replicated the human face in CG with few people guessing it was CG. Hell, I didn't know this until yesterday.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> They should have a sci fi category even though there is little choice and the choices themselves won't be good movies but at least movies like D9 and moon will get some recognition , breaking film down to comedy/musical and drama is not good imo.


That would be good.  You just reminded me about how mad I should be that Avatar got nominated over Moon for anything besides CG.


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Avatar definitely has made great strides in world-building and performances from non-human characters but Benjamin Button successfully replicated the human face in CG with few people guessing it was CG. Hell, I didn't know this until yesterday.



Woh, I didn't know this until just right now.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 18, 2010)

Ehh. I thought Avatar getting the award was one of those things I was sort of against, but after listening to ACOCO on spill.com, it's sort of the Star Wars effect that's sort of necessary, since it's so revolutionary. Personally, I had just seen *Up in the Air* this weekend and felt more moved by that than Avatar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

phantom menace sucked, avatar didn't  sometimes i wonder if all the masterpieces thru history would have still been made if the internet were around then, or would people have dogged mozart and beethoven and da vinci and what not:
_
"dawg, the sistine chapel, it's just a fucking mural on the ceiling, so gimmicky, cmon! it's on the ceiling so i'm supposed to be impressed, pshhhh!"_


----------



## Arishem (Jan 18, 2010)

I felt the same way about the movie. A lot of people have never experienced the wonder of the natural world. While I wouldn't advocate going out alone in the forest, there are many places where you can be among nature without the prospect of being eaten or trampled. People don't tend to value things that they're ignorant of.


----------



## Xion (Jan 18, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Avatar was waaaaaaaay better than the Hurt Locker. Avatar had a classic story good directing and awesome CGI. People think stories have to be original to be good. Hurt Locker was good but not great like Avatar.



I didn't see THL, but I can't imagine Avatar is a deeper, more complex film than it. Even James Cameron seemed to think his ex-wife would win for it.

Avatar is an amazing and visually astounding epic film, but the plot basically is Fern Gully or Dances with Wolves, as some pejoratively say, with Smurfs! 

I loved it though either way. We need more entertaining films like Avatar, though they might not be so deep thy do strike deeply with most audiences and are nigh unforgettable.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 18, 2010)

Resident Evil 4 is suppose to be using the same kinda 3D technology as Avatar.

There any other films that are confirmed to be using the Avatar 3D technology?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> phantom menace sucked, avatar didn't  sometimes i wonder if all the masterpieces thru history would have still been made if the internet were around then, or would people have dogged mozart and beethoven and da vinci and what not:
> _
> "dawg, the sistine chapel, it's just a fucking mural on the ceiling, so gimmicky, cmon! it's on the ceiling so i'm supposed to be impressed, pshhhh!"_


The masterpieces are still getting acclaim, which is why I'm so mad that the recent masterpieces (Hurt Locker, Inglourious, Up in the Air) didn't get their rightful acclaim because of CGI.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't understand understand all the arguing, Avatar was a blockbuster, by default its entertainment for the masses.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> The masterpieces are still getting acclaim, which is why I'm so mad that the recent masterpieces (Hurt Locker, Inglourious, Up in the Air) didn't get their rightful acclaim because of CGI.



Exactly.  It's a travesty.

I'm not pissed that Avatar won... I'm just frustrated that it won over the others.

Fuckin' popularity contest.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

Abridged Avatar script, it is pretty funny.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

BLUE SIGOURNEY WEAVER said:
			
		

> Run!  Run like McG is chasing you with the script to Terminator 5!



                                                .


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

Just after he gets lost





			
				BLUE JOEL MOORE said:
			
		

> No way to locate him?  We spent billions of dollars growing these things and didn’t bother giving them a GPS or something?  I have a fucking GPS in my running shoes.  How does the “jacking in” process work if we can’t locate the fucking things?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 18, 2010)

This 5-part behind the scenes feature talks about every aspect that went into making Avatar. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o47vlm603QM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11DLOVLj8xo[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXX_yaDVLk8[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf-D66t2AjM[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7D8mtVjaG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

So what's up with the loin clothes if they have no junk?


----------



## Arishem (Jan 18, 2010)

?The Na?vi are monogamous creatures who mate for life. The mechanics of reproduction are similar to that of humans and other Terran mammals. But their unique physiology provides the Na?vi with a level of intimacy unknown to Earth. Cultural anthorpologists believe that when an appropriate mate has been selected (which can take many years), the male and female Na?vi will connect queues to create an emotional bond that lasts a lifetime. The intertwining of queues is both highly erotic and profoundly spiritual, but does not in itself lead to reproduction.? ? Avatar Activist Survival Guide
Na'vi get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, okay.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 18, 2010)

I wasn't too surprised that it won the Golden Globe for best picture, after all, both the GGs and the Oscars are 99% based on a popularity contest, and as the box office will indicate, Avatar is pretty darn popular right now.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Just after he gets lost



I definitely said the same thing when that happened.  We're supposed to believe that like a hundred and fifty years into a future where we're literally traveling lightyears away to different planets, we can't put some sort of subdermal GPS into blue cat supermodel puppets that represent million-dollar investments?  I mean, I think they have the damn things for pets already.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 18, 2010)

Xion said:


> I didn't see THL, but I can't imagine Avatar is a deeper, more complex film than it. Even James Cameron seemed to think his ex-wife would win for it.
> 
> Avatar is an amazing and visually astounding epic film, but the plot basically is Fern Gully or Dances with Wolves, as some pejoratively say, with Smurfs!
> 
> I loved it though either way. We need more entertaining films like Avatar, though they might not be so deep thy do strike deeply with most audiences and are nigh unforgettable.



THL was complex but not deep at all. Call of Duty MW2 had a deeper story


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

What do you know..it won two Golden Globes..


Can't believe they actually did that..



And to anybody that wonders why they couldn't find Jake with a tracking device,remember that the planet has a giant magnetic field powerful enough to lift the Hallelujah mountains made of Unobtanium off the ground..

That's gotta interfere with electronics..



Edit: And Avatar is banned in China..


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh China. 
They banned The Dark Knight too because it had a Chinese villian in it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 18, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> THL was complex but not deep at all. Call of Duty MW2 had a deeper story



Cuz that wasn't the point of The Hurt Locker. It was about the daily lives of soldiers. It would kinda go against that if they were to introduce some kind of main antagonist who whips out some super-bomb for the climax.

The depth of The Hurt Locker comes from the characters and the performances, not the complexity of the plot.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh China.
> They banned The Dark Knight too because it had a Chinese villian in it.



They also censored Ang Lee's speech about homosexuality. I'm honestly not surprised.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Cuz that wasn't the point of The Hurt Locker. It was about the daily lives of soldiers. It would kinda go against that if they were to introduce some kind of main antagonist who whips out some super-bomb for the climax.
> 
> The depth of The Hurt Locker comes from the characters and the performances, not the complexity of the plot.



This. Not every movie has to have an antagonist to be good.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2010)

They've only banned the 2D version because it was hurting Chinese pride. I don't understand how the bad acting in Hong Kong films for the last 5 years hasn't hurt their pride.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> This. Not every movie has to have an antagonist to be good.



Just as not every movie needs to have a new plot to be good!





And are those Jude Law and Robert Downey Jr. in your avy,close to kissing eachother?


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Heck yes, they are gonna go to TOWN on each other. Fuck yea.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Heck yes, they are gonna go to TOWN on each other. Fuck yea.



But..those are the people..

I mean..Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law..

Not Holmes and Watson..


What madness is this!


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

IT IS SEXY EITHER WAY.


----------



## Koi (Jan 18, 2010)

CONFIRMED.

RDJXLAW IS INDEED HOT MANSEX.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 18, 2010)

If you don't think THL was deep shallowly explain why James goes back to war.


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

Koi said:


> CONFIRMED.
> 
> RDJXLAW IS INDEED HOT MANSEX.



THIS IS 100% PROOVEN.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

Arnold introduces James Cameron's ABADAH!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvvxQUlTlc[/YOUTUBE]


Classic Arnie moment right there..:rofl


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jan 18, 2010)

My parents went to see the movie tonight. I would of gone, but I had homework. ^-^ Oh well, I'll probably see it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> But..those are the people..
> 
> I mean..Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law..
> 
> ...



How about Zoe x Sam thing?
There are alot of fans of that pairing around, heck I pray to god that it happens.
They do have chemistry.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> How about Zoe x Sam thing?
> There are alot of fans of that pairing around, heck I pray to god that it happens.
> They do have chemistry.



I know..but Sam already has a GF I think..


Plus..he'd make Zoe wear blue paint and fake cat ears and tail in bed..:ho


There was even a picture with them together when they were out in the wild practicing for the movie..:33

Edit:

Found it:


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I know..but Sam already has a GF I think..
> 
> 
> Plus..he'd make Zoe wear blue paint and fake cat ears and tail in bed..:ho
> ...



SO? if they aint married then they can always end their relationship. And then we can have a real life JAKExNeyritiri !!!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

Chee said:


> This. Not every movie has to have an antagonist to be good.



name a few



Sorairo Warai said:


> My parents went to see the movie tonight. I would of gone, but I had homework. ^-^ Oh well, I'll probably see it when it comes out on DVD.



you fucked up


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 19, 2010)

AVATAR BOX-OFFICE as of this week

Domestic # as of Jan. 18, 2010: $505,067,000.

Ah the Power of Blue


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> cmon now, we know a few things about jake:
> he's a veteran (lost his legs in war correct?)
> he's a patriot (helped the colonel)
> is desperate to walk again and is too poor to afford the treatment
> ...


You're right, we actually do know a few more things about Jake. He has brown eyes. He has a nice wheelchair. He speaks English. He looks like Sam Worthington etc, etc, etc.



narutosimpson said:


> cmon now, we know a few things about jake:
> he's a veteran (lost his legs in war correct?)
> he's a patriot (helped the colonel)
> is desperate to walk again and is too poor to afford the treatment
> family of a crime victim, family of a genius (genius  by association )


And how do these inform the story?

Are you sure he is a patriot? He could just as easily be doing it to get the use of his (irl) legs back. He's desperate to walk again, right? But then he casually tosses aside that opportunity midway through the movie.

Seriously, what we _do_ know about him either does not figure into the movie at all, or is outright contradicted by his actions throughout. Sorry man, but if that isn't poor characterisation, then there has never been a poorly-characterised character in any movie.

Don't get me wrong, Jake Sully doesn't grate on me. But he's just sort of meh, so _Avatar_ fails on a basic human level for me. That's okay for a made-for-TV movie. But I expect more of someone who's going to carry a big-screen trilogy.



narutosimpson said:


> name a few


_The Hangover_
_The Perfect Storm_
_Jarhead_
_Atonement_
_When Harry Met Sally_
_Memento_
_The Dreamers_

etc, etc.

Granted, these aren't action movies. But it's clearly possible to have a good movie without an antagonist.


----------



## Datsuke (Jan 19, 2010)

i think avatar is overrated, i totally got amazed by the visuals, never had any experience like that before, but i prefer a lot more movies that make ur brain work, and in argument avatar is really an old cinema cliché, every1 after seeing Grace die can predict the hole rest of the movie till the end ( i did it and didn't really had to put any thought on it ). This movie is pure visual pleasure, don't have any more higher points apart from that imo. Isn't that kind of movie that u leave the cinema room with a plenty new questions being processed cause of a few fresh point of views that the whole movie has given to u.

My top movies are:
A Clockwork Orange, Donnie Darko, Network, Big Fish, American Beauty, Memento, Godfather, Full Metal Jacket, Schindler's List, Fight Club and Garden State


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

> name a few



The Hurt Locker, Memento, Carriers, Up in the Air, Away We Go, 500 Days of Summer, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, Brokeback Mountain, and The Prestige.

Most of those have a conflict, but no real main antagonist.

And I'd add more, but I have to go to school.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 19, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Arnold introduces James Cameron's ABADAH!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvvxQUlTlc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



ABADAH


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

cornflakes said:


> _The Hangover_
> _The Perfect Storm_
> _Jarhead_
> _Atonement_
> ...





Chee said:


> The Hurt Locker, Memento, Carriers, Up in the Air, Away We Go, 500 Days of Summer, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, Brokeback Mountain, and The Prestige.
> 
> Most of those have a conflict, but no real main antagonist.



you like "the lakehouse" i take it?  artsy fartsy boring movies compared to avatar.  You are comparing apples to oranges, adventure movies to dramas.  You think you can have "brokeback mountain" in highly immersive 3-d?  The only way that can aid the story would be disturbing.  And if there's a conflict there's an antagonist and protagonists.  I didn't study film or lit as a major, but i'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2010)

Nick.com/Avatar

SNL perfectly distilled everything that is James Cameron into a 4 minute clip with laser cats.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 19, 2010)

If Avatar wins the Oscar for best picture I can't wait to see the butthurt


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL @ People caring about award shows so much.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ People caring about award shows so much.



They only care if its about Twilight so they can drop their daughters off in front of the Tv while the rest of the house goes to see Avatar.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you like "the lakehouse" i take it?  artsy fartsy boring movies compared to avatar.  You are comparing apples to oranges, adventure movies to dramas.  You think you can have "brokeback mountain" in highly immersive 3-d?  The only way that can aid the story would be disturbing.  And if there's a conflict there's an antagonist and protagonists.  I didn't study film or lit as a major, but i'm pretty sure of that.



Wrong. I hate the Lakehouse.

I'm not comparing anything, I _liked_ Avatar. But what I don't like is people claiming that Avatar is one of those "artsy fartsy boring movies". Avatar has its flaws, but I still liked it because it was enjoyable.

If every single film was one of those "highly immersive 3D" films, the film industry would be pretty boring.

And no, conflict and an antagonist are two different things. Conflict is like how the two lovers in Brokeback Mountain can't be with each other because of how their culture looks upon homosexuality. Or two rivals trying to figure out each other's magic secrets and their life going to shit because of it.
Antagonist is a person that is against the protagonist, like the Joker against Batman. Detective Dormer against Walter Finch. The Bride versus Bill. Sarah Conner against the Terminator.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 19, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ People caring about award shows so much.



Aye.

Honestly, why does anyone give a darn?

You didn't like Avatar? Good for you. You Loved it? Well, bully for you.

But in regards to actual cinematic achievement and if I can actually gave a fuck about awards, this would be my basic take on the matter.

Avatar was my favorite movie of the year, and somehow managed to climb in my all time top 5 movies ever, which has stayed the same for quite a few years. The plot was cliched and recycled, the dialogue bordering on cheesy at times and the green loving hippie message wasn't so much subtlety hinted as it was bashed into ones fucking skull.

But you know what? I didn't give a shit, because I could not remember the last time a movie simply wowed me in ways not many have done since Star Wars: A New Hope. I loved it, every single moment, that for the first time in years I actually went to the cinema to see the same movie again.

But the other hand, I think I am sensible enough to know that my favorite movie of the year =/= best movie of the year. Personally, my vote would go to The Hurt Locker. It is simply that no matter how good a movie it was, and it was mind you, it just isn't the type of movie I keep with me. Not for long anyway. But yeah, definitely my pick for _best_ movie.

Up in the Air on the other hand, ehh. I don't know, probably a solid 8/10 from me, but I really expected more considering how everyone seemed to be literally dripping with praise.

But yeah, that's my take.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 19, 2010)

I finally went to see Avatar, and actually, the things that disappointed me most were:
1. The trees are green. They're like normal trees. There are real mountain locations that look like that in China. A bit boring. Couldn't they have made those trees blue or some other color? :\
2. The music was uneventful. Every sci-fi fan knows the opening theme of Star Wars, heck Cameroon's Titanic also had memorable music, and most people remember Men in Black and the likes. By the time I finished watching Avatar though, I realized that not a single tune stuck out for me. It's a pity, with the indigenous feel and 300 million dollar budget, they had the opportunity to introduce some unique sounds and music, but they didn't. Ah well.
3. Those Na'vis act way too much like humans. Not all -human- cultures kiss (eskimos touch nose for example), and most species don't kiss at all, so why should the Na'vis do when they could do links and such? The crying was also too human-like. It's like the movie was trying too hard for a while to make it a normal sappy human romance movie. :\ There should be a limit to trying to make it relateable.

On China eliminating Avatar from 2D studios, actually, China let it air for about 2-3 weeks already. China doesn't have as many cinemas as the West or as much seating capacity, many cinemas only show 2 or 3 movies at the same time, so it makes sense for them to make way for newer films. I've read that most foreign films only get aired for about 10 days.

Besides, the 3D halls still show Avatar, and that's where most of the viewers seem to be heading (they pay more too). I live in Beijing, and I went to see Avatar a few days ago. The 3D halls had their seats full for the next few sessions. On the other hand, the 2D hall I ended up going to was half empty. So it's not surprising that they'd want to maximize 3D hall profit while leaving the 2D halls to newer films.


----------



## Chee (Jan 20, 2010)

Agreed with Mizura, the soundtrack was nothing special. I was whistling the tune for Sherlock Holmes for days after I saw it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 20, 2010)

There was an interview back a couple of pages that said that the reason why the trees were green. They did try blue. Can't remember exactly what it was but it had something to do with color contrast or tone or something didn't mix well. 

And another reason was because green is easier to identify with for us as trees/nature/etc. If they had kept the flora blue, I don't think we would have appreciated or cared as much for them since we can't really identify with it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

If Avatar wins at Oscars then it would be a problem but Golden Globes aren't something to take seriously. 

2009 was a weak year for Hollywood anyway.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> And another reason was because green is easier to identify with for us as trees/nature/etc. If they had kept the flora blue, I don't think we would have appreciated or cared as much for them since we can't really identify with it.



If that was their plan they should have just populated the entire forest with kittens and puppies.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> If that was their plan they should have just populated the entire forest with kittens and puppies.



Green is the colour which is hardwired into our brain to be connected with plant life.

It is literally the colour of life.

No matter what,they had to make them green at least in light of day.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2010)

Mizura said:


> I finally went to see Avatar, and actually, the things that disappointed me most were:
> 1. The trees are green. They're like normal trees. There are real mountain locations that look like that in China. A bit boring. Couldn't they have made those trees blue or some other color? :\



Blue light has higher frequency, and thus higher energy. So it makes more evolutionary sense for plants which derive their energy directly from the sun to be found in green or red colour than in blue colour. 

And I heard the Mount Hallelujah was inspired by the view of Huang Shan in China.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 20, 2010)

I know Avatar has been taking a lot of crap because of the soundtrack. Who's that artist that sings that everyone seems to hate?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

Leona Lewis. She's good singer, I don't get all the complaining, its the song that sucks.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Leona Lewis. She's good singer, I don't get all the complaining, its the song that sucks.



Yup.

Sucks balls.


The movie was ending,Neytiri's hands were on Jake's face..he suddenly opens his eyes,everybody was expecting the mother of all epic songs and then..

"I see yaaa.."


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Leona Lewis. She's good singer, I don't get all the complaining, its the song that sucks.



I did liked the song 

PPL just hate LL because they picked a random song from her new album to be on FFXIII, and since it doesnt go along with the game it makes everyone pissed.

Including me.

She is a good singer  but *my hands* doesnt fit FF.

Wathever happened to celine dion?
Sinking the titanic is just around the corner, just a little more...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2010)

Why would anoyone want her songs when they have Utada?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> 2009 was a weak year for Hollywood anyway.



Weak in what way?


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 20, 2010)

I enjoyed this movie. 
As for the soundtrack, it wasn't anything special. 
I like Leona too, it's the song that was the problem however after hearing it enough times i think it's grown on me.
As for FF, people are just being silly, if it was Utada singing that song there would be praise all round. I don't even care about the song, I care about the game.
Avatar's story may have not been original but I think it made up for it with the experience and visuals. 
I want it on bluray already!


----------



## Mizura (Jan 20, 2010)

Zaru said:


> If that was their plan they should have just populated the entire forest with kittens and puppies.


Yup.



Ciupy said:


> Green is the colour which is hardwired into our brain to be connected with plant life.


I doubt that. When I look at underwater sealife on documentaries I'm able to appreciate it even if it isn't green at all, and I think most divers would agree with me. Besides, if that were the case, the Na'vi should not be blue either. We aren't That picky when it comes to colors.



Yasha said:


> Blue light has higher frequency, and thus higher energy. So it makes more evolutionary sense for plants which derive their energy directly from the sun to be found in green or red colour than in blue colour.


Then make it red. :\ Or purple-ish. I actually once did read in a science magazine that plant life on other planets may be a color other than green, so it was hugely disappointing to see that they went with green anyway. At the very least, they could have mixed in more variety in the tree colors.

At least they shouldn't have made it look so much like human trees. At some point playing the "so humans can identify" card becomes ridiculous. Our powers of imagination isn't that limited. 

I read this online comic once called Drowtales and it had this badass protagonist drow girl (who although she looked young was actually several dozen years old already, or is it several hundred, since they live much longer) who didn't mind killing stuff and sleeping around (hey, she's old enough by human standards). Then the author decided to redo the first chapters, and instead of the badass drow girl we ended up with this wimpy little girly Thing who's all about "waaah, my stepmother sister is so mean" and peace and friendship and shit. She had become no different from your average sub-teenage girl, she whined all the time and she had lost all her balls (so to speak) too. Damn it had become so Boring. I read the comics to read about drows, not about sissy idealistic human kids.



> And I heard the Mount Hallelujah was inspired by the view of Huang Shan in China.


Figures. I went there. =.= For a US$ 300 million budget, I was expecting something I Haven't seen before.



Shippingr4losers said:


> I know Avatar has been taking a lot of crap because of the soundtrack. Who's that artist that sings that everyone seems to hate?





Ennoea said:


> Leona Lewis. She's good singer, I don't get all the complaining, its the song that sucks.


I wouldn't say it sucks. It's just... not memorable. By the time I finished watching the film I was like "Hmm... wait, was there music at all? D: "



> The movie was ending,Neytiri's hands were on Jake's face..he suddenly opens his eyes,everybody was expecting the mother of all epic songs and then..


Yeah. :\


----------



## FFLN (Jan 20, 2010)

I think *someone's* a little grumpy from not watching it in 3D.

I had no expectations about the movie when I saw it. I actually didn't want to watch it since it seemed like a cliched movie from the trailers, but... due to hype and word of mouth, I checked it out and was blown away... by the 3D. I'm pretty sure that if I had been watching the regular version, I would've been just as nitpicky too.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 20, 2010)

Mizura,coral reefs are pretty to look at,but they do not evoke the same feeling of life a tall tree with numerous branches studded with green magnificent leafs does.

It is a colour that emotionally grounds the movie and indeed the audience.

The trees indeed looked alien at night,but by daylight they had to look like the trees we have here on Earth for the audience to actually give a damn about their distruction on a basic level.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why would anoyone want her songs when they have Utada?



The song is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 20, 2010)

Its a sing along

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b31hHI30rh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have read that avatar already toppled Lord of the Ring in overall gross earning and slowly climbing its way to toppled Titanic? Well it seems like James Cameron is a blockbuster director of all times now


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2010)

This movie is EPIC! I  it!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2010)

Anyone know how much money Fox will make from Avatar? From what I've read they only distributed the movie and I don't know what kind of deal Cameron struck with them.

The only thing about its gross that has annoyed me is the thought that Fox will make a killing off this, I seriously hate the studio.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone know how much money Fox will make from Avatar? From what I've read they only distributed the movie and I don't know what kind of deal Cameron struck with them.
> 
> The only thing about its gross that has annoyed me is the thought that Fox will make a killing off this, I seriously hate the studio.



How do you think I felt when they dropped the ball for Dragonball, but threw money at this? Still, Fox can be considered lucky more than anything when you have geniuses such as Cameron behind the scenes.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 21, 2010)

forumer147 said:


> I have read that avatar already toppled Lord of the Ring in overall gross earning and slowly climbing its way to toppled Titanic? Well it seems like James Cameron is a blockbuster director of all times now


----------



## Undead (Jan 21, 2010)

I have two quick questions.

1) Are Neytiri and Tsu-tey brother and sister?
2) What are the names of Neytiri's parents?

Also, I wanted to ask you all, how did you feel about Tsu-tey's death? I thought he was a wonderful character, and went out like a true warrior. His attitude towards jake all the way up until the end was understandable in my opinion.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have two quick questions.
> 
> 1) Are Neytiri and Tsu-tey brother and sister?
> 2) What are the names of Neytiri's parents?
> ...



They are not brother and sister.

They refer to the people of the clan as "brother" and "sister" according to their gender.


Mo'at I think is the name of Neytiri's mother and her father was called Eytucan or something like that.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I have two quick questions.
> 
> 1) Are Neytiri and Tsu-tey brother and sister?
> 2) What are the names of Neytiri's parents?
> ...



His death was hardly dramatic and shouldn't have happened.  Likeable character.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't care when any of the characters died.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you like "the lakehouse" i take it?  artsy fartsy boring movies compared to avatar.  You are comparing apples to oranges, adventure movies to dramas.  You think you can have "brokeback mountain" in highly immersive 3-d?  The only way that can aid the story would be disturbing.  And if there's a conflict there's an antagonist and protagonists.


Eh? If you recall we were replying to your assertion that *all* movies, by definition including non-adventure ones, need a central antagonist. 

Not a huge fan of films where literally nothing happens, my preference tends to lean towards the epic, but variety is the spice of life, eh?



narutosimpson said:


> *I didn't study film or lit as a major*, but i'm pretty sure of that.


See, I did. 



Mizura said:


> 3. Those Na'vis act way too much like humans. Not all -human- cultures kiss (eskimos touch nose for example), and most species don't kiss at all, so why should the Na'vis do when they could do links and such? The crying was also too human-like. It's like the movie was trying too hard for a while to make it a normal sappy human romance movie. :\ There should be a limit to trying to make it relateable.


You forgot the secks. I'm pretty sure everybody watching the movie expected them to connect their braids or something. The only possible explanation for this is that Cameron wanted to provide fetish fuel for the furries.



Shippingr4losers said:


> I know Avatar has been taking a lot of crap because of the soundtrack. Who's that artist that sings that everyone seems to hate?


I thought it was okay, pretty good even. Have it on my playlist right now. Maybe it's a matter of expectations, heh.



FFLN said:


> I think *someone's* a little grumpy from not watching it in 3D.
> 
> I had no expectations about the movie when I saw it. I actually didn't want to watch it since it seemed like a cliched movie from the trailers, but... due to hype and word of mouth, I checked it out and was blown away... by the 3D. I'm pretty sure that if I had been watching the regular version, I would've been just as nitpicky too.


Nah, I watched it in 3D, I think the reason I'm, ah, nitpicky is that the 3D didn't blow me away. Pretty, sure, and awesome at times (love the scene where the jellyfish-things flit around in the foreground), but not enough to blind me to the inanity of the plot. Also, the fact that everything looked animated (ala _FF: The Spirits Within_ or _Advent's Chidlren_) didn't help either.

Awful film? No. But excellent film? I don't think so.



Ciupy said:


> Mizura,coral reefs are pretty to look at,but they do not evoke the same feeling of life a tall tree with numerous branches studded with green magnificent leafs does.
> 
> It is a colour that emotionally grounds the movie and indeed the audience.
> 
> The trees indeed looked alien at night,but by daylight they had to look like the trees we have here on Earth for the audience to actually give a damn about their distruction on a basic level.


Have to disagree with you there, purple/red leaves would have still registered as plants with the audience. In fact, I would argue that it would actually help the movie with the emotional connection-- it would feel like more of a shame that they were being destroyed if they had looked exotic and unique. Instead of simply evoking the forests of Earth, which IMO breaks the suspension of disbelief a little-- the forests of Earth clearly aren't part of a planetwide neural supercomputer, so it feels a bit like bullshit when it's revealed that these Pandoran trees are actually sentient.



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> 1) Are Neytiri and Tsu-tey brother and sister?
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask you all, how did you feel about Tsu-tey's death? I thought he was a wonderful character, and went out like a true warrior. His attitude towards jake all the way up until the end was understandable in my opinion.


I got the impression that Tsu-tey was Neytiri's fiance (or the Na'vi equivalent).... but maybe I was mistaken.

I kinda liked him, but I thought he died like a chump. C'mon! I thought he was some badass warrior, but apparently he didn't know a basic rule of combat-- if there is a large group of enemies with ranged weapons, it's generally not a good idea to face them in an open space.



Chee said:


> I didn't care when any of the characters died.


I didn't care when any of the human characters died, but Tsu-tey was pretty cool.


On another note, if _Avatar 2_ is about Jake leading the Na'vi on a interplanetary conquering crusade ala Muad'Dib it would more than compensate for the (mostly) lack of awesome in the first installment.  Dreams, dreams....


----------



## Mizura (Jan 22, 2010)

> You forgot the secks. I'm pretty sure everybody watching the movie expected them to connect their braids or something. The only possible explanation for this is that Cameron wanted to provide fetish fuel for the furries.


Urgh. I was Trying to forget that. >_< I've read a review that mentioned it before watching the movie, and it was every bit as stupid as the review made it to be. Aww man, what in the world was it For? It wasn't even sexy. Couldn't they have kept that one off-screen?



> Have to disagree with you there, purple/red leaves would have still registered as plants with the audience. In fact, I would argue that it would actually help the movie with the emotional connection-- it would feel like more of a shame that they were being destroyed if they had looked exotic and unique. Instead of simply evoking the forests of Earth, which IMO breaks the suspension of disbelief a little-- the forests of Earth clearly aren't part of a planetwide neural supercomputer, so it feels a bit like bullshit when it's revealed that these Pandoran trees are actually sentient.


Hah, agreed. Also, Earth trees are green because of the chlorophyll that makes use of sunlight energy via photosynthesis. But Pandora is a moon. As a review put it, it may spend a very long time in the shadow of its planet. During this time photosynthesis would probably be impossible, thus the trees should have at least something alien-looking about them to remind us that they can do something else during this time. 

Actually, has anyone here read Hayao Miyazaki's Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind (which actually has a few elements like Avatar's)? The beasts in there were shit ugly and you'd think that they were not relateable at all. Yet despite the shit-ugliness, Miyazaki managed to convey the depth of their connections. The fact that they didn't look like say... cute kittens or puppies didn't detract at all. In fact, their alien looks possibly Added to the emotional effect, because you realize that you're supposed to look beyond appearance.



> I kinda liked him, but I thought he died like a chump.


I was more upset by the death of the helicopter chick. I mean, talk about short end of the stick. She didn't even get to enjoy a badass Na'vi body for a while.



> I think someone's a little grumpy from not watching it in 3D.


I've already seen Huangshan in 360 3-D.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2010)

Mizura said:


> I was more upset by the death of the helicopter chick. I mean, talk about short end of the stick. She didn't even get to enjoy a badass Na'vi body for a while.



That got to me too. When she died, I was like, "Nooo!! She said she didn't want to be a martyr." I didn't think that her comment was actually going to foreshadow that moment. It would've been more surprising if she somehow survived and helped save someone in a dramatic fashion.



> I've already seen Huangshan in 360 3-D.



Well then, there's really no comparison there. 

Maybe the love scene would've been more enjoyable for you in 3-D.


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup its 1.68 Billion now and Titanic has around 1.83+ Billion earnings..I didnt know that James Cameron is not just the director but also the producer and writer of avatar too


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 22, 2010)

forumer147 said:


> Yup its 1.68 Billion now and Titanic has around 1.83+ Billion earnings..I didnt know that James Cameron is not just the director but also the producer and writer of avatar too



It's his baby.  He's going to play as many roles as possible.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 23, 2010)

According to that article, Tsu'tey survived this:  Damn, the Na'vi are more resilient than I thought. I hope we get to see it in the domestic release. The grimdark Earth better make an appearance as well. Here's a screen from the cut openingHere's an article about the cut Earth sequence. 'Will They Or Won't They'


> EARTH SHOTS
> The Earth Shots (one shot for the Pedestrian Crossing and 13 for the Alley) were Set Extensions that were designed specifically for 3D screening. Only the foreground was actually shot - against green screen. BUF created and integrated the background set according to the references provided by the production, adapting them to the filmed shots (aerial train, holographic commercials and surrounding buildings).
> 
> CROSSWALK
> ...


----------



## Undead (Jan 23, 2010)

Tsu-Tey survived? 

Did anyone else get the feeling after the military attacked home tree, that Parker Selfridge, the guy who allowed the attack felt bad for going through with it? I don't know. His expressions when seeing the devastation seemed to tell me he regret the decision. Further on into the movie, when they were headed towards the most sacred place for the Navi, he seemed to not want to do it. Anyone else got that feeling?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I felt the same, but he just didn't do anything about it. He didn't want to take responsibility for doing the "right" thing.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Tsu-Tey survived?



Apparently, but not for long.

I kinda wish they had kept the scene in that Tarantino was referring to.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Tsu-Tey survived?
> 
> Did anyone else get the feeling after the military attacked home tree, that Parker Selfridge, the guy who allowed the attack felt bad for going through with it? I don't know. His expressions when seeing the devastation seemed to tell me he regret the decision. Further on into the movie, when they were headed towards the most sacred place for the Navi, he seemed to not want to do it. Anyone else got that feeling?



Possibly, but nothing really came of it. He didn't have a change of heart or a big revelation at the end. He just did it, felt bad and moved on.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 23, 2010)

Parker did act on his guilt. He confronts Quaritch and tells him that the plan to attack the tree of souls is unacceptable, but the colonel uses physical intimidation to put him in his place. You can see the scene at 0:47 in this video. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61kMpOgkZRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 23, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Parker did act on his guilt. He confronts Quaritch and tells him that the plan to attack the tree of souls is unacceptable, but the colonel uses physical intimidation to put him in his place. You can see the scene at 0:47 in this video. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61kMpOgkZRs[/YOUTUBE]



Alright. My mistake then.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 24, 2010)

AWESOME MOVIE! But lost my 3-D glasses half-way through the movie though lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

how the heck did u lose them :S

u were probably fooling around bothering people


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 24, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Parker did act on his guilt. He confronts Quaritch and tells him that the plan to attack the tree of souls is unacceptable, but the colonel uses physical intimidation to put him in his place. You can see the scene at 0:47 in this video. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61kMpOgkZRs[/YOUTUBE]



So he did try to act on his conscience..


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 24, 2010)

It's so close to overtaking Titanic now


----------



## Arishem (Jan 24, 2010)

Avatar did it. Ten-foot tall, blue cat people have sunk the Titanic.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 24, 2010)

Arishem said:


> Avatar did it. Ten-foot tall, blue cat people have sunk the Titanic.



With these kind of weekends it was only a matter of time.

But still..I am surprised.

That was awfully fast..not only that,but in this weekend The Dark Knight also went down..


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2010)

48 million to overtake Titanic's 600 mil domestic gogogo :ho


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hard to believe, I had always thought it would beat the domestic and worldwide records of Titanic, but I thought it would take until sometime in February for that to happen. At this rate, it might hold both of those records by this time next week!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jan 24, 2010)

Cameron making records and breaking them. Now just waiting till Avator beats the 600 million mark for Domestic and seeing what record it will set.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

It's so close now.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar inspires name change in one of China's most spectacular mountains.

Link removed

Wow.

Just..wow..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2010)

^doesn't surprise me, chinese always try to capitalize on things like this.  I'm sure they are using trademarks illegally.


----------



## Mizura (Jan 25, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ^doesn't surprise me, chinese always try to capitalize on things like this.  I'm sure they are using trademarks illegally.


I'm sure they are too. XD Ah well, it's not the first time a location has capitalized on how they are where a certain movie, TV series or even book took place.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 25, 2010)

...wow. Was gonna say 'ah, it's alright', but wow. Hard to defend. >.<


----------



## Koi (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol wut?  Cameron got nominated for Best Original Screenplay for this by the WGA?  Mind officially blown.

Anyway, here's the FYC poster gallery for this year's award season-


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Lol wut?  Cameron got nominated for Best Original Screenplay for this by the WGA?  Mind officially blown.
> 
> Anyway, here's the FYC poster gallery for this year's award season-



How did that happen? This is the most unoriginal screenplay if anything. I mean originality should go to someone who actually has a movie that doesn't look exactly like four other movies and where you can't do this:


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Lol wut?  Cameron got nominated for Best Original Screenplay for this by the WGA?  Mind officially blown.
> 
> Anyway, here's the FYC poster gallery for this year's award season-



The hell? Why is everyone kissing James Cameron's ass?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2010)

I had considered paying to go see this, but fuck Cameron. I don't think me watching a rehashed story dressed up with special effects is worth giving him any more cash.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2010)

Its just a nomination, I doubt it'll win.


----------



## Chee (Jan 25, 2010)

Still, it doesn't deserve the nom. There are better original screenplays out there.

And I said that about the GG nominations. Had no idea it was gonna win Best Drama.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Still, it doesn't deserve the nom. There are better original screenplays out there.
> 
> And I said that about the GG nominations. Had no idea it was gonna win Best Drama.



After Crash won I stopped putting stock in any of it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Lol wut?  Cameron got nominated for Best Original Screenplay for this by the WGA?  Mind officially blown.
> 
> Anyway, here's the FYC poster gallery for this year's award season-



Yep. WGA fail as usual.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

> After Crash won I stopped putting stock in any of it



To be fair that year it was between that and Brokeback Mountain, neither movies were good enough to win.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2010)

u know ur a hater when u agree with CTK


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u know ur a hater when u agree with CTK


Not really, I am just being realistic. People put too much stock in shitty movies really.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 26, 2010)

I barely cared for awards show before but I'll consider them redundant if moon isn't nominated for _something_ at the oscars


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the part where James Cameron visits his pool of money and starts diving in it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 26, 2010)

James Cameron's pool of money has been there since Titanic, he just got the money slide installed however.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> James Cameron's pool of money has been there since Titanic, he just got the money slide installed however.



All of this inside his gold castle..on the freaking Moon..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

Sad considering that neither of those movies probably deserve that honor. And considering that one of them had tickets costing 14 dollars. So it doesn't reflect sales numbers, just money.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I barely cared for awards show before but I'll consider them redundant if moon isn't nominated for _something_ at the oscars



THANK YOU!


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sad considering that neither of those movies probably deserve that honor. And considering that one of them had tickets costing 14 dollars. So it doesn't reflect sales numbers, just money.



It's not about whether they "deserve" it or not.  Like you said, it's all money.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jan 26, 2010)

Avatar was great, my only gripe with it was that it needed moar buttseckz


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]aHdh6LiBKZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> It's not about whether they "deserve" it or not.  Like you said, it's all money.



This is exactly why that stupid fucking system should be revised to count tickets. Because some day a movie ticket could cost 50 dollars and then you'll have movies that practically had no one seeing them making millions.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 26, 2010)

^Well we have to consider time value of money ,inflation rates will cause bloated prices as spending power also increases so in reality $100 million won't be as impressive in 10 years as it is now..

..err sorry bout that >.>


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

When has something extremely popular equaled to real quality? Stuff thats popular is that way because its made for the populace, its not going to be thought provoking, its not going to be amazing, it will be entertaining and mediocre, and if you're lucky actually be good.

So its odd to say Titanic and Avatr don't "deserve" the honor because they both fit the bill, Avatar must have struck a chord with your normal cinema going audience to make it all the way to the top.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^Well we have to consider time value of money ,inflation rates will cause bloated prices as spending power also increases so in reality $100 million won't be as impressive in 10 years as it is now..
> 
> ..err sorry bout that >.>



That's what I was saying...that's why they should use ticket sale numbers and not the money made. I don't really care how much money they made, I care how many people saw the film when we get down to it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 26, 2010)

^Ticket sales are lower than movies like forrest gump and spiderman if I'm getting my facts right


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 26, 2010)

AVATAR VATARA AVATAR VATARA AVATAR IS GOING ALL THE WAY AND NOTHING THESE DUMBASS TALK SHOWs SAY CAN DE-RAIL AVATAR FROM THE
#ONE SPOT AT THE BOX OFFICE.

I AWAIT THE NEXT CHAPTER IN AVATAR 
AVATAR II: THE NEXT CHAPTER MUHAHAHAHAHAHA
IT'LL GIVE POLITICAL TALK SHOWS A HEART ATTACK


----------



## Arishem (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure what to say. It sounds like this movie is going to cover the year before Vlad became Dracula, but Sam doesn't really resemble the guy at all.


----------



## Chee (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, I agree with you CTK. It should be how many asses are in the seats, and not the money made.



Arishem said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what to say. It sounds like this movie is going to cover the year before Vlad became Dracula, but Sam doesn't really resemble the guy at all.



Daaaamn. Sam is on a roll with these franchise movies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 26, 2010)

Sam as Dracula? I don't like vampires, but that will be the second exception I've ever made for them, tied with Johnny Depp in Dark Shadows. 



Chee said:


> Daaaamn. Sam is on a roll with these franchise movies.



His reaction to being thrust into the spotlight virtually overnight is amusing as well. If you've seen him speaking publicly or in an interview, you can tell he is _very_ humble and nervous about the whole thing. He's so sweet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2010)

Sam Worthington has kinda already proved that he can act, as long as its not Keanu Reeves I don't mind whoever is Dracula.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I agree with you CTK. It should be how many asses are in the seats, and not the money made.
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaamn. Sam is on a roll with these franchise movies.



ur so sour ur rancid


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 26, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> ^Ticket sales are lower than movies like forrest gump and spiderman if I'm getting my facts right



Probably so, Forest Gump was actually a damn good movie with a pretty insightful script. 



Chee said:


> Yea, I agree with you CTK. It should be how many asses are in the seats, and not the money made.
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaamn. Sam is on a roll with these franchise movies.



I think its because of Birth of a Nation...I mean what else could it be? We literally do everything else by sale numbers. Video games are honored by units sold. Books are honored by copies sold. A CD doesn't go platinum after it makes a million dollars, it goes platinum after a million sold.


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's what I was saying...that's why they should use ticket sale numbers and not the money made. I don't really care how much money they made, I care how many people saw the film when we get down to it.



Agreeeeeed.  And take into account the fact that this was released in regular, 3-D AND Imax formats.  They're making an insane amount of extra money just from that alone.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 26, 2010)

Jeez, Clash of the Titans then Dracula, at this rate he'll be the next batman,ironman,hulk,spiderman and superman


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Jeez, Clash of the Titans then Dracula, at this rate he'll be the next batman,ironman,hulk,spiderman and superman



comic movies would  really suck compared to the roles he's taken on so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he would make a good Bruce Wayne.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

maybe cause batman tends to be done well 50% of the time, but most actors do comic movies for pay days, even r d jr. though he was still good.

worthington is picking his roles expertly right now.

As for ticket sales, most movies don't have 3d/imax shows, so you guys talking about ticket sales vol vs revenue are reaching for faults.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> maybe cause batman tends to be done well 50% of the time, but most actors do comic movies for pay days, even r d jr. though he was still good.
> 
> worthington is picking his roles expertly right now.
> 
> As for ticket sales, most movies don't have 3d/imax shows, so you guys talking about ticket sales vol vs revenue are reaching for faults.



How are we reaching for faults? Ticket sales count in Imax too, the Imax thing just further means they should be counting tickets. Any movie that comes out in IMAX costs more to see and therefore makes more money off those tickets.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

movies are financial ventures too, so the cost of the production and the revenue are more interesting measures of success.  and movie tickets vary by local and even time of day.  

what would it mean to anybody if i said 12,000,000 matinee , or 6,000,000 full price tickets were sold to Paranormal activity?  and it only cost 3000 matinee, or 1500 full price  tickets to make!  but alvin and the chipmunks might have sold even more tickets than that 14,000,000 kids tickets, unless half of the kids went with 2 parents , then it's probably 11,000,000 tickets

really? wtf


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 27, 2010)

The volume of Imax ticket sales is obviously lower and not all places have , but we have to consider that Imax prices tend to be pricy and the movie was also showing across regular cinemas as well so in fact it had a bit of an advantage even ticket sale wise compared to other blockbusters. 

Regardless, I'd much rather see Avatar than Titanic be at #1 grossing movie of all time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

not to mention people have gone to see avatar multiple times, despite the ticket price.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, you still don't get it, all you need is the number of people who went to see it. Not what they paid, that's not the point and only you seem to not understand what all of us are saying. It's not about money because with inflation a movie could cost 100 dollars to see one day and at that rate, 1 billion in sales won't even be as big a deal. 

Let's assume that no one even saw the IMAX version and they only paid 9$ nation wide (which is bullshit because its way more than that in NYC and Cali)

Nine dollars, divided by what the film made is what? Roughly 206,540,765 people seeing it according to the number on wikipedia. Now that's an over estimate because I basically took all tickets to be 9 bucks. 

Now if you were to take something like Independance Day. If we assume that the tickets were five dollars for that movie we come up with a little over roughly half of the people who saw Avatar: 162,240,000.

That might sound stupid until you realize:

1. Independence Day came out a year before Titanic. 
2. Independence Day is the twenty-second highest film on the list...even if we assumed that Titanic's tickets were 7 dollars just one year later, it still crushes Avatar's sales.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

^ all this cause ur mad at avatar


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ all this cause ur mad at avatar


No all this because its a stupid fucking way to measure success of a movie and I said the same thing about several other movies. Of course I shouldn't expect you to see reason considering some of the other silly shit you've been privy to saying.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

i'm pretty sure "theatre" shows success is measured in similar ways. movies have even smaller runs than theatre shows.  dvds might be measured by volume of sales..



> Video games are honored by units sold. Books are honored by copies sold. A CD doesn't go platinum after it makes a million dollars, it goes platinum after a million sold.



just a note, these are all things u buy and keep.  there cost can be split among multiple owners and benefit shared by even more individuals, so it's not really comparable. a movie ticket has a benefit to one person one time.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 27, 2010)

People mad Avatar is the greatest film of all time?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> People mad Avatar is the greatest film of all time?



Since when does greatest have anything to do with the money made? Looks like you just wandered into bullshit argument territory.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Since when does greatest have anything to do with the money made? Looks like you just wandered into bullshit argument territory.



Look at the Awards it made too


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 27, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> People mad Avatar is the greatest film of all time?



Please tell me you're joking


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

Greatest of all TIME

The maximum amt of money it makes bears this out.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 27, 2010)

So according to you guys, this movie is better than the lord of the rings trilogy, the dark knight,matrix 1 , 2001: a space oddyssey (to name a few) ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> So according to you guys, this movie is better than the lord of the rings trilogy, the dark knight,matrix 1 , 2001: a space oddyssey (to name a few) ?



are you saying dark knight is comparable to matrix and lotr?   in any case avatar belongs listed among those if you consider those great.


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 27, 2010)

I still say LOTR are the greatest movies ever made. Not that I dislike Avatar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

i can't put TDK in a list of greatest movies unless it's low on the list, or a list of great action movies.  Batman showing off his new armor, and new car and bike does not make a movie.  The only action movie I can think of that belongs in a list of great movies is like..drunken master 2, maybe 1 also.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

> So according to you guys, this movie is better than the lord of the rings trilogy, the dark knight,matrix 1 , 2001: a space oddyssey (to name a few) ?



Thats an odd list of the greatest movies ever.



> Video games are honored by units sold. Books are honored by copies sold. A CD doesn't go platinum after it makes a million dollars, it goes platinum after a million sold.



Where talking about units here, when films are released on DVD then they are part of the same system where its measure by units and not money. I do agree that number of people that have seen the movie should be added to gross but by the end of its theatre run I doubt they'll be any chance any other film beats it.



> i can't put TDK in a list of greatest movies unless it's low on the list, or a list of great action movies. Batman showing off his new armor, and new car and bike does not make a movie. The only action movie I can think of that belongs in a list of great movies is like..drunken master 2, maybe 1 also.



Drunken master 1 was so much better than the second one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

it took me like maybe 10 years to see drunken master 1 after i saw 2.  2 was a revelation when i saw it, so i don't know if 1 was back in it's time,  chan was in ridiculous shape then.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Thats an odd list of the greatest movies ever.



It was from the top of my head, and its not even the greatest movies ever list, just a great movies list(which is very long)


----------



## Gooba (Jan 27, 2010)

Avatar isn't even in the top 10 of 2009.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Look at the Awards it made too



Awards season is nothing but a huge popularity contest.


----------



## Chee (Jan 27, 2010)

> i can't put TDK in a list of greatest movies unless it's low on the list, or a list of great action movies. Batman showing off his new armor, and new car and bike does not make a movie. The only action movie I can think of that belongs in a list of great movies is like..drunken master 2, maybe 1 also.



Shiny special effects and a paper thin plot does not make a movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

It's obvious someone doesn't really remember what they're talking about. Batman didn't have a new car in The Dark Knight. While I wouldn't put it in my top movies, I would also remember to be sure of what I am talking about.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's obvious someone doesn't really remember what they're talking about. Batman didn't have a new car in The Dark Knight. While I wouldn't put it in my top movies, I would also remember to be sure of what I am talking about.



Also, it's kind of important for Batman to have new shit all the time and show it off.  He's the most gadget-based superhero.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

He doesn't need a new car in every film, Batman had plenty of gadgets in Batman And Robin and I don't remember that exactly helping the movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Also, it's kind of important for Batman to have new shit all the time and show it off.  He's the most gadget-based superhero.


That's because he's not really a super hero in the true sense of the word. Also I don't see it as showing off when it makes sense why it's being used. When the bike came out it wasn't to show off, it was because the car got blown half to hell. 

I've seen a great deal of movies, not as many as some people, but I know what matters most to me is plot and characterization. No one really liked TDK for Batman's character, it was the Joker and the plot. That was what made it bad ass. From the duality storyline to the Joker's little quirks, those are what won for that movie.

When someone tells me "Don't see this movie unless you can see the special effects well." Then I don't care to see it anymore. 



Ennoea said:


> He doesn't need a new car in every film, Batman had plenty of gadgets in Batman And Robin and I don't remember that exactly helping the movie.



Maybe you should take a trip over to Wikipedia because you're embarrassing yourself, the car was in Batman Begins and it was explained why the car was that way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

> Maybe you should take a trip over to Wikipedia because you're embarrassing yourself, the car was in Batman Begins and it was explained why the car was that way.



The one embarrassing himself is you, your reply made no sense. 

Btw have you seen Avatar yet or decided to hate it without even watching it?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The one embrrassing himself is you, I was replying to excellence153.


Then get your facts straight because if you're going to just sprew out drivel I doubt it matters who you reply to. Fact of the matter is you were wrong and got called on it. You were wrong on something that's a simple fact and was one of the biggest stories from when Batman Begins came out. So you can either admit you know nothing about what you're saying or you can go educate yourself before you dig yourself deeper. Your call.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2010)

Er what? All I stated was that gadgets don't make a Batman film, I don't know what  you've dreamed up of but please leave it out of this thread. 

Btw you didn't answer, have you seen the film or are you judging from the trailers again? Because then maybe you need to admit that you don't what the hell you're talking about.

Scratch that you already posted that you haven't seen the film. Its nice isn't it, coming to threads and dissing movies you didn't bother watching but act like they screwed you over in some way. And Im the one embarrassing myself


----------



## Koi (Jan 27, 2010)

HEY GUYS


everyone read this and calm down:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like I was right, two ways. Even when you don't just count people it comes out further down the list.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2010)

the movie is awesome regardless of its place on all time list


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 28, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> maybe cause batman tends to be done well 50% of the time, but most actors do comic movies for pay days, even r d jr. though he was still good.
> 
> worthington is picking his roles expertly right now.


_Terminator_ also tends to be done well 50% of the time. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang, a lot of people in 1939 went to the movies.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Dang, a lot of people in 1939 went to the movies.


Also back then they had much longer run times and much less competition.  There really is no good way to compare movies coming out 70 years apart.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

From what I understand old movie houses just showed the movie over and over and people came and went as they pleased. You would buy a ticket, come in and watch it until it looped back to where you came in. 

This is where the phrase "This is where I came in" comes from.

Edit: They also didn't have television sets everywhere yet.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh perfect. A fricken' TDK vs. Avatar flame war.

I'm sitting this one out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

There's no flame war, its over because I stopped talking. If they want to prance around misrepresenting movies, that's their game.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> HEY GUYS
> 
> 
> everyone read this and calm down:



So? who cares about inflation. Beside's thats just domestic winnings.

LMAO TDK, that movie was so fkin pretentious . It only got that way because of hugh ledger, the Joker. And he's death caused morb and so everyone went to see it because of it.
Nothing more nothing less, the movie could had been called the joker and it would had been the same or even more.

DTK , pretentious s**t .


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hahahahahaha @ Hugh Ledger.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 28, 2010)

who the fuck is hugh ledger? a combination of hugh hefner + heath ledger?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So? who cares about inflation. *Beside's* thats just domestic winnings.
> 
> LMAO TDK, that movie was so *fkin *pretentious . It only got that way because of *hugh ledger*, the Joker. And he's death caused *morb *and so everyone went to see it because of it.
> Nothing more nothing less, the movie could had been called the joker and it would had been the same or even more.
> ...



Please. Don't drink and post. And the point was this isn't about money. It's about the number of people that saw it. That's what the inflation proves.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

We all know how unfair it is to compare Avatar with Gone with the Wind, its even unfair to compare it to films a decade ago let alone 70 years ago. I assume Avatar doesn't come close to the number of unique viewers for Titanic worldwide but does that make the achievement anyless extraodinary? I don't get why people are acting so butthurt against it for making so much money. The only film ever that deserved to get buried was Worlds End.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So? who cares about inflation. Beside's thats just domestic winnings.
> 
> LMAO TDK, that movie was so fkin pretentious . It only got that way because of hugh ledger, the Joker. And he's death caused morb and so everyone went to see it because of it.
> Nothing more nothing less, the movie could had been called the joker and it would had been the same or even more.
> ...



Man, I sure do love it when a rebuttal isn't even needed.



Endurance 117 said:


> People mad Avatar is the greatest film of all time?



Oh wow.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2010)

Isn't using typos as an excuse to dismiss an argument...cheap?

Of course, the argument itself was superficial but still.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

My problem with it is this, special effects exist to help tell the story and convey the characters. They shouldn't be the focus and reason people go to see movies. That's like reading a book because the cover is pretty and the words are in nice colors.


----------



## Chee (Jan 28, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> So? who cares about inflation. Beside's thats just domestic winnings.
> 
> LMAO TDK, that movie was so fkin pretentious . It only got that way because of hugh ledger, the Joker. And he's death caused morb and so everyone went to see it because of it.
> Nothing more nothing less, the movie could had been called the joker and it would had been the same or even more.
> ...



Ignoring the billion typos, it was successful because of Heath Ledger's portrayal of the Joker, not because of his death. If death equaled huge box office numbers then Michael Jackson's This is It would have killed the box office (or The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus, which also had the late Heath Ledger in it). 
WB also changed their marketing tactics from the Joker to Harvey Dent after his death so they wouldn't look like they were profiting from Ledger's death.
That and TDK is a sequel of Batman Begins which a lot of people liked and couldn't wait for the sequel.

Besides all of the hype, it had a decent plot, good and unique story, good acting (besides Bale's deep throat cancer voice) and a unique take on the Batman technology (Bat sonar ).

It's not the best movie ever, but its certainly not "pretentious shit".


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2010)

> My problem with it is this, special effects exist to help tell the story and convey the characters. They shouldn't be the focus and reason people go to see movies. That's like reading a book because the cover is pretty and the words are in nice colors.



I do agree with this, its one of the reasons I really didn't like the new Indiana Jones movie.

But special effects have been covering for shoddy plots since Independence Day and Godzilla and will for a long time, its unfair to lay blame on Avatar. My only issue is that every Studio will now try to sell their crappy blockbusters to us in 3D, as Warner have already shown by deciding to release Clash of the Titans in 3D when it was filmed in the conventional way. I really don't want a Saw 3D.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow... Well, hope the sequel's better.



Ennoea said:


> I really don't want a Saw 3D.



I don't want a Saw period. First one sucked, and it just went downhill from there.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 29, 2010)

Greatest movie of all time or greatest movie of all time?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I'm the only one among my friends who still hasn't seen Avatar.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I think I'm the only one among my friends who still hasn't seen Avatar.



don't miss it in 3d in theatres.  Even though it would rock without the 3d, the 3d is insane.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2010)

3D is only available in the capital city, which is 3-hour bus ride away. D:


----------



## HugeGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Yasha said:


> 3D is only available in the capital city, which is 3-hour bus ride away. D:



Here in SE Asia, getting a 3D would be a challenge, let alone IMAX. Damn I want my IMAX experience.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

it's good without 3-d, so watch it anyway, but hopefully the 3-d one plays in theatres long enough, that one day you'll get to see it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 30, 2010)

i just watched this in 3d and i fucking loved it.

it's not perfect by any means: the characters are one-dimensional and the script is predictable. but for some reason, they don't matter in face of avatar's many other merits, those that go beyond it being an eye-candy. it's not even close to being the best movie of all time, but it's still really good.

i also don't get why people think of it as _just_ an eye candy. i'll quote an article that was linked to in this thread:



> And while the movie’s dazzling animation and use of 3-D has received so much attention, it cannot be anything but _the intense wonder so powerfully elicited,_ _rather than merely the technical wizardry itself,_ that has people lining up to see it.


----------



## FireEel (Jan 30, 2010)

I love this movie, watched it 3 times.

I want to watch it a fourth time, but ppl will call me insane.

DON'T MISS THE 3D!!!


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like the domestic number will take a little bit longer, still, it will probably fall by the 2nd week of February at the latest, and 2 billion worldwide gross soon to follow.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2010)

The guy who did that Phantom Menace review did one for Avatar.
"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"
"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 31, 2010)

One of the best 3D film's i've ever seen, <3'd it, never got bored.

It was beautiful, magical, emotional and inspiring. 10000/10.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoever said _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is a good movie provided a great laugh.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 31, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> The guy who did that Phantom Menace review did one for Avatar.
> "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"
> "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


I love that guy.  "and to advance technology in the wrong direction."


----------



## Slice (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Whoever said _2001: A Space Odyssey_ is a good movie provided a great laugh.



Care to elaborate? 

2001 is a masterpiece.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Slice said:


> Care to elaborate?
> 
> 2001 is a masterpiece.



It's a film about nothing.
The only "story" to be found is over an hour into it when HAL is introduced. After he's "killed", there goes the story. There's tons of scenes that purposely make no sense and have no relevance, like the constant shots of ships floating around  and the primates doing nothing.
It's barely a movie to be honest.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I love that guy.  "and to advance technology in the wrong direction."



That was my favorite part.

"If I wanted a message, I'd listen to my answering machine."


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> The guy who did that Phantom Menace review did one for Avatar.
> "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"
> "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"



Yes! I love this guy.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone else feel like this is the best Michael Bay movie?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Does anyone else feel like this is the best Michael Bay movie?



No, but nice try anyway.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Apparently _Avatar_ is the first movie to exceed 2 billion in total worldwide gross. 
Jesus.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Apparently _Avatar_ is the first movie to exceed 2 billion in total worldwide gross.
> Jesus.



Holy shit..you are right..


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> It's a film about nothing.
> The only "story" to be found is over an hour into it when HAL is introduced. After he's "killed", there goes the story. There's tons of scenes that purposely make no sense and have no relevance, like the constant shots of ships floating around  and the primates doing nothing.
> It's barely a movie to be honest.



People just like it because of the pretty colors that remind them of hallucinations.

Kubrick's done far better movies.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> People just like it because of the pretty colors that remind them of hallucinations.
> 
> Kubrick's done far better movies.



Whoa..

That's a little too much.

2001 is one of the defining science-fiction movies of the last century..

To this date,no movie has (IMHO) managed to capture the vastness and isolation of space quite like 2001.

Only Sunshine maybe a little..but that's it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

The pacing sucks in 2001. You can only look at shit floating in space for so long until you say, "okay. That's enough. Story please?"


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> The pacing sucks in 2001. You can only look at shit floating in space for so long until you say, "okay. That's enough. Story please?"



These are lies,slander and overall bad words!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got back from seeing it. I can see why it cost half a billion to make...


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> These are lies,slander and overall bad words!



The story sucks in Avatar. You can only look at pretty trees for so long until you realize, "oh...this is Dances with Wolves."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> The story sucks in Avatar. You can only look at pretty trees for so long until you realize, "oh...this is Dances with Wolves."



or Pocohantes...


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Whoa..
> 
> That's a little too much.
> 
> ...



What's good about it?
It makes no sense on purpose, barely has a plot, and fails to convey anything interesting.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, I just got back from seeing the movie in 3d. Earth seems so bland and depressing now... 

I think Avatar turned me into a hippie


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> The story sucks in Avatar. You can only look at pretty trees for so long until you realize, "oh...this is Dances with Wolves."



Are you implying that the story of Dances with Wolves sucks?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 31, 2010)

Like I said, best movie of all time


----------



## ZenGamr (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn, James Cameron is one rich mother fucker. Making the top 2 highest grossing movies of all time lmao.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> The story sucks in Avatar. You can only look at pretty trees for so long until you realize, "oh...this is Dances with Wolves."



it doesn't matter if the story's been told a million times, but _how_ it is told. for example, back to the future is the most clichéd shit in the whole universe, yet the screenplay is ranked in the top 100 of all time.

the thing is, people seem to expect avatar to be some realistic philosophical or political commentary about the deepest shit in the universe. it isn't. avatar is a_ fantasy_ film and must be judged according to its own terms. just be lost or immersed in what it's trying to do and accordingly judge whether it delivered; do not impose your own criteria into it. so these accusations of unoriginal story and stereotypical characters, while undoubtedly _correct_, nevertheless completely misses the point.

avatar drew us into pandora, made us wonder and feel exhilarated that by the end of the movie, we completely sympathize with the n'avi's own values, which are otherwise foreign and strange to us. and in that regard avatar succeeded.

avatar is far far far from being the best movie ever. it's not even the best movie of 2009 and personally, i would rate it a 8.5/10. but these accusations of it being crappy and lacking substance is just ridiculous.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 1, 2010)

1st HOW DARE YOU INSULT 2001- 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY was-no IS the Pinnicle of what a SCIFI FILM COULD EVER BE: THE EVOLUTION OF MAN FROM APE - MAN - STARCHILD. AND YOU HAVE THE STONES TO SAY 2001 IS A TURD. Chee I'D LIKE TO THINK THAT YOU WERE DEPRIVED OF THE OPORTUNITY TO EXPERIENCE 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY . But to say THAT A CLASSIC IS HORRIBLE IS AN INSULT TO THE CAST AND CREW WHOSE WORK GAVE US A LEGEND. 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY.

Hal ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

Did anyone actually compare Avatar to 2001 or are people just making pointless arguments up?

Yes 2001 is a masterpiece but its not very watchable.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2010)

has anyone here watched solyaris? 

and i like 2001.  it'd most likely stand the test of time more than avatar ever will


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually 2001's story is based off a novel by Arthur C Clarke its not a kubrick original, the reason why its so good was because of the manner in which it was directed by kubrick, yes there are very long periods where literally nothing happens but kubrick wanted to show the feeling of isolation in space and did so brilliantly (amongst other things)

Think a reviewer summed it up best when he said '

2001 certainly is a colossal bore, unless you're on its wavelength, in which case it's one of the greatest films of all time'

on a separate note:
imagine Avatar  being directed by Michael Bay , what would happen in that movie?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Actually *2001's story is based off a novel by Arthur C Clarke* its not a kubrick original, the reason why its so good was because of the manner in which it was directed by kubrick



isn't it the other way around? novel was made after the movie, though clarke wrote the screenplay i think and kubrick collaborated with him in the making of the film


----------



## Spartacus (Feb 1, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hal ...



Don't worry, Hal is alright in the end. He evolves into a higher being as well


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 1, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> isn't it the other way around? novel was made after the movie, though clarke wrote the screenplay i think and kubrick collaborated with him in the making of the film



Oh yeah my bad he and Kubrick wrote even the novel together. 

where do you guys think avatar will stop at money wise? reckon it'll break $2.5 billion?


----------



## Slice (Feb 1, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> where do you guys think avatar will stop at money wise? reckon it'll break $2.5 billion?



I dont think so, but then again, i didnt think it would beat Titanic 

Right now i am more interested what position it will have in the all time (adjusted) grossings. Top 20 is a given, maybe it manages top 15 ...




Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 1st HOW DARE YOU INSULT 2001- 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY was-no IS the Pinnicle of what a SCIFI FILM COULD EVER BE: THE EVOLUTION OF MAN FROM APE - MAN - STARCHILD. AND YOU HAVE THE STONES TO SAY 2001 IS A TURD. Chee I'D LIKE TO THINK THAT YOU WERE DEPRIVED OF THE OPORTUNITY TO EXPERIENCE 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY . But to say THAT A CLASSIC IS HORRIBLE IS AN INSULT TO THE CAST AND CREW WHOSE WORK GAVE US A LEGEND. 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY.
> 
> Hal ...



Reps


----------



## Gooba (Feb 1, 2010)

> imagine Avatar being directed by Michael Bay


This almost was.  Paper thin characters with a cliche'd and predictable plot with overpriced special effects and AWESOME explosions.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2010)

Except Micheal Bay can't direct for shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2010)

avatar beats titanic, tell that to your spiderman movies.


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

Gooba said:


> This almost was.  Paper thin characters with a cliche'd and predictable plot with overpriced special effects and AWESOME explosions.



Only thing that was missing to make it a true Michael Bay film were sex jokes, racial stereotypes, and eye-candy...oh...wait...


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 1, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought Transformers 2 was a good movie?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 1, 2010)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Am I the only one who thought Transformers 2 was a good movie?



Am I the only one who thinks the Holocaust was a blessing in disguise?


----------



## Chee (Feb 1, 2010)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Am I the only one who thought Transformers 2 was a good movie?



Yes. You are. Now go kill yourself.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ebisu's Shades said:


> Am I the only one who thought Transformers 2 was a good movie?



No.  And that's even sadder than being the only one.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Did anyone actually compare Avatar to 2001 or are people just making pointless arguments up?
> 
> *Yes 2001 is a masterpiece but its not very watchable*.


This is interesting.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 1, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 1st HOW DARE YOU INSULT 2001- 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY was-no IS the Pinnicle of what a SCIFI FILM COULD EVER BE: THE EVOLUTION OF MAN FROM APE - MAN - STARCHILD. AND YOU HAVE THE STONES TO SAY 2001 IS A TURD. Chee I'D LIKE TO THINK THAT YOU WERE DEPRIVED OF THE OPORTUNITY TO EXPERIENCE 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY . But to say THAT A CLASSIC IS HORRIBLE IS AN INSULT TO THE CAST AND CREW WHOSE WORK GAVE US A LEGEND. 2001 A SPACE ODYSSEY.
> 
> Hal ...


But no one's really given me a reason as to why its so good. I don't care if it's regarded as a classic, that movie is far worse in Avatar in showing off special effects and not having a good plot. At least Avatar told a damn story. 2001 told a story for about 30 minutes 3/4ths of the way into the film.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 1, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Holocaust was a blessing in disguise?


You're actually not, some people would argue that the rapid developments in human rights wouldn't have occurred if it wasn't for some great tragedy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2010)

transformers nominated for a shitload of razzies.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 1, 2010)

I like 2001 at some points, but at others it just feels eh.

Every single scene from the moment we get on Hal's spaceship to the moment the monolith disappears is amazing, but the rest just feels wierd and boring for the sake of being such.

It's like the novel Dracula. The first 4 chapters are amazing, but the rest is complete shit.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 1, 2010)

Avatar is a well-made cheeseburger. It's not something you would eat for your birthday, but it hits the spot for most diners.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar Oscar Nominations:

Best Picture
Director
Art Direction
Cinematography
Editing
Original Score (and other Sound ones)
Visual Effects

Btw no original Screenplay nom so you guys can rest happy.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually Avatar has nine nominations:
-Best Picture
-Best Director
-Art Direction
-Cinematography
-Sound Mixing
-Sound Editing
-Original Score
-Film Editing
-Visual Effects


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't rest happy because it got a best picture nom over Moon.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I can't rest happy because it got a best picture nom over Moon.



You could always protest naked on the streets..or something!



Edit:

Also seriously..why the heck was Moon such a low-profile movie in terms of cinemas at which it has run.

I mean..was it even released outside of the US?


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hopefully the Academy won't give it to Avatar seeing as it didn't get a nomination for Best Screenplay.  My friend told me they've never given Best Picture to a movie without a nomination for Best Screenplay... but there's always a first for everything.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Hopefully the Academy won't give it to Avatar seeing as it didn't get a nomination for Best Screenplay.  My friend told me they've never given Best Picture to a movie without a nomination for Best Screenplay... but there's always a first for everything.



Dude..seeing as Avatar broke all freakin aspectations..I don't really know.

This was going to be just a giant flop with smurf-cat people in it,remember?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope it wins everything it can. There's always one movie that stands out more than any other and wins almost everything every year. Last year it was Slumdog, this year it's Avatar for better or for worse. It's generating all the talk and controversy and debates which means it's always on people's minds so it deserves its recognition.

I say give it Best motherfucking Picture.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I hope it wins everything it can. There's always one movie that stands out more than any other and wins almost everything every year. Last year it was Slumdog, this year it's Avatar for better or for worse. It's generating all the talk and controversy and debates which means it's always on people's minds so it deserves its recognition.
> 
> I say give it Best motherfucking Picture.



Visually, it does stand out... but the others simply have more depth to them.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I hope it wins everything it can. There's always one movie that stands out more than any other and wins almost everything every year. Last year it was Slumdog, this year it's Avatar for better or for worse. It's generating all the talk and controversy and debates which means it's always on people's minds so it deserves its recognition.
> 
> I say give it Best motherfucking Picture.


The award is "Best Picture" not "Best Publicist".


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Hopefully the Academy won't give it to Avatar seeing as it didn't get a nomination for Best Screenplay.  My friend told me they've never given Best Picture to a movie without a nomination for Best Screenplay... but there's always a first for everything.



I hope Kathryn wins Best Director, she'll be the first woman to ever win the award.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel Jason Reitman might just scoop that up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I hope it wins everything it can. There's always one movie that stands out more than any other and wins almost everything every year. Last year it was Slumdog, this year it's Avatar for better or for worse. It's generating all the talk and controversy and debates which means it's always on people's minds so it deserves its recognition.
> 
> I say give it Best motherfucking Picture.



i'm with you.

Hurt locker? They should have made it the the sequel to meet the parents: 
The Hurt  Focker​


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm with you.
> *
> Hurt locker? They should have made it the the sequel to meet the parents:
> The Hurt  Focker​*



That was incredibly lame. Just don't.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I feel Jason Reitman might just scoop that up.



I prefer Kathryn a thousand times over this pompous prick..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

> James Cameron has insisted that he is not expecting Avatar  to scoop any gongs at next month's Academy Awards.
> 
> The director's sci-fi epic is going head-to-head with ex-wife Kathryn Bigelow's war drama The Hurt Locker, with both securing nine nominations apiece.
> 
> ...



You'd be pissed off if anyone else won? Your film was mediocre, any of the other noms deserve it more than Avatar.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Kathryn is his ex-wife!? 



> I'd be p*ssed off if somebody else won, but I wouldn't mind if she won.



Well, I certainly hope that another film beats your film. It will deflate your ego.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea, he has no right to be pissed off if he loses. Hell, he should be expecting it.

Avatar is a good movie, and i'd say it deserved best picture if the plot and characters came even close to the visuals, but they don't, and best picture doesn't mean best *looking* picture.

I honestly don't know why it's even nominated.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I prefer Kathryn a thousand times over this pompous prick..



Wow, shut the fuck up.

Jason Reitman is the man.

EDIT:  Cameron shouldn't be ashamed of his behavior at the Globes.  He was just as drunk as everyone else.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Wow, shut the fuck up.
> 
> Jason Reitman is the man.



The guy who did Up in the air right?

If so..he is undoubtedly a prick going by the rumours..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Which rumours are these? Jason Reitman doesn't seem like a prick at all.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Which rumours are these? Jason Reitman doesn't seem like a prick at all.



Yeah, seriously.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

The rumours that his daddy basically paid for his chance in Hollywood,the fact that he thinks that he deserves to win this year's Oscars despite the fact that he is a noob regarding directing movies,the fact that he apparently said some really nasty things after Cameron won the Golden Globes e.t.c.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The rumours that his daddy basically paid for his chance in Hollywood,the fact that he thinks that he deserves to win this year's Oscars despite the fact that he is a noob regarding directing movies,the fact that he apparently said some really nasty things after Cameron won the Golden Globes e.t.c.



His dad had a healthy position in the business.  Of course he's going to bring his son with him.  That's a commonality.

He's proud of his movie.  Of course he's pissed he lost.

And maybe he'd be a little less pissed if someone else won who actually deserved it.

EDIT:  Plus, rumors are rumors.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't give much weight to this kind of stuff. Most of the time its done on purpose so the hungry journalist have some silly rubbish to print.



> The rumours that his daddy basically paid for his chance in Hollywood



Happens alot more than you'd think.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm...

For Best Picture
Avatar: Hellnoez
The Blind Side: Hi Mr. Sports movie!
District 9: Good in every aspect... Except the plot and script, which were both a bit weak. 
Up: Yes, Oscars. We know you fucked up with Wall-E. At least you're giving Pixar some compensation now.
Inglorious Basterds: Eh... Liked it a lot, but best picture? Nahhh...

I'd say it'll probably be one of the films I HAVEN'T watched.

Also, why the hell is Up nominated for best animated picture, which it is almost certain to get, when it's already in Best Picture?


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait..Up is nominated for best picture?

Are you sure it's not Up in the Air? 

Because if it's Pixar's Up..just the first 6 minutes of that movie deserve the Oscar,not counting the rest which is still awesome..


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Wait..Up is nominated for best picture?
> 
> Are you sure it's not Up in the Air?
> 
> Because if it's Pixar's Up..just the first 6 minutes of that movie deserve the Oscar,not counting the rest which is still awesome..



Yes, Up is nominated for Best Picture.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Yes, Up is nominated for Best Picture.



It should win.

I am dead-serious.

Out of all those movies,Avatar was a great spectacle..but Up..

Up pulled at my heartstrings..and if the Academy would put aside its scorn for what they perceive as "cartoons" then Up should win..


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

UP will get animated feature, I don't understand why it was nominated for Best Film aswell.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> UP will get animated feature, I don't understand why it was nominated for Best Film aswell.



Because there is some enormous outrage that Wall-E wasn't nominated last year.

Also, note that Up is getting nominated for best film because it was a damn good film. Much better than Avatar, and that got nominated.

Best Animated Picture was created because the Oscars A.) Thinks animated films all suck and are for kiddies, and B.) said they wanted animated features to win something.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

Up better than Avatar is an opinion sir


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 2, 2010)

hmmm i didn't really like up. i thought it was good but not great


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Up was good, not Wall-E good but definitely good.  The first 6 minutes were in a whole different league tho.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Up better than Avatar is an opinion sir



No its a goddam fact and you can take it to the bank. (Oh wait no you can't cause Avatar owns all the banks)

I actually didn't think Up was the best Pixar film, Wall-E is still probably my all time favorite, really liked The Incredibles too. 

Avatar is great visually and design wise some of the best I've ever seen but the story and characters are just so bland. Only Sigourney Weaver and the marine guy had any character at all.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Up better than Avatar is an opinion sir



As much as "The sky is blue" or "the grass is green" is an opinion, yea.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

> Only Sigourney Weaver and the marine guy had any character at all.



You know the characters suck when you can't even remember their names.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> You know the characters suck when you can't even remember their names.



It was Quinn or Flint or Steele or Scar Face or something tough like that. I'm horrible with names so it isn't surprising. I only remember Jake Sully because every five seconds it was Jake Sully this Jake Sully that.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

The...Quidditch guy?


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> For Best Picture
> Avatar: Hellnoez
> ...



Because apparently Fantastic Mr. Fox was good even though nobody saw it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox's trailer sucked. I hated the trailer, so I didn't see the movie.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea, the trailer blew, but then I saw it and really liked it.  It was a weird kind of good where I can't put my finger on why but I just adored it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Yea, the trailer blew, but then I saw it and really liked it.  *It was a weird kind of good where I can't put my finger on why but I just adored it*.



So...typical Wes Anderson?


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 2, 2010)

Up being better than Avatar is simple truth. Better plot, better creativity, better characters, and it can't even lose out in visual effects because it embraces a cartoony style.



Gooba said:


> Up was good, not Wall-E good but definitely good.  The first 6 minutes were in a whole different league tho.



Yep, generally my opinion.

Although I liked Monsters Incorporated and the Incredibles almost as much as Wall-E.

Nemo was great, but the climax was... Meh. Toy Story/Toy Story 2 I can barely remember, sadly.

Although none of those movies are as good as The Iron Giant.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

Get ready for a Laugh Someone released a HQ Screener of AVATAR on the net. I can hear FOX now

"The illegal release of the screener has hurt Avatar at the Box office."


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2010)

"Super Man."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Get ready for a Laugh Someone released a HQ Screener of AVATAR on the net. I can hear FOX now
> 
> "The illegal release of the screener has hurt Avatar at the Box office."


There goes any chance of me seeing this in theaters.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There goes any chance of me seeing this in theaters.



u'd be depriving urself


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u'd be depriving urself


No I really wouldn't. If the effects are the only reason to see this thing, then I would have already been disappointed.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH James Cameron is complaining about Avatar getting the Oscar snub for his actors.  HOLY FUCKING SHIT he has the biggest balls in all of history.  Make a movie that isn't even the 25th best of the year and then complain there were like 4 Oscars you didn't get nominated for.  Fuck that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH James Cameron is complaining about Avatar getting the Oscar snub for his actors.  HOLY FUCKING SHIT he has the biggest balls in all of history.  Make a movie that isn't even the 25th best of the year and then complain there were like 4 Oscars you didn't get nominated for.  Fuck that.



Wait what? He's bitching about not winning? He just rehashed two old films. I think that from what I have heard District 9 deserves more praise.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2010)

He is bitching he only got 9 noms, not 13.


----------



## ez (Feb 5, 2010)

seems cameron is like many of his fans


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> He is bitching he only got 9 noms, not 13.


Well they should take the nine back and tell him to go suck a dick. The guy can't even be gracious.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

I'D have to give the AVATAR screener RIP this rating

Video: 8/10 - PS Learn how to RIP DVD's Bastard the quality switches between a 10 - 8
Audio: 9/10

This should hold over until Fox releases the BlueRay version of Camerons Film.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait what? He's bitching about not winning? He just rehashed two old films. I think that from what I have heard District 9 deserves more praise.



Sorry but Avatar is greater than you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Sorry but Avatar is greater than you


Oh? Did someone shine a big light in the sky that calls the fan boys to Cameron's aid.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

Their is no FORCE in the MULTIVERSE more POWERFULL than the Religious Sect Camerons Moon.

:rofl


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH James Cameron is complaining about Avatar getting the Oscar snub for his actors.  HOLY FUCKING SHIT he has the biggest balls in all of history.  Make a movie that isn't even the 25th best of the year and then complain there were like 4 Oscars you didn't get nominated for.  Fuck that.



Where's the news article for this?


----------



## escamoh (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH James Cameron is complaining about Avatar getting the Oscar snub for his actors.  HOLY FUCKING SHIT he has the biggest balls in all of history.  Make a movie that isn't even the 25th best of the year and then complain there were like 4 Oscars you didn't get nominated for.  Fuck that.



lmao what a g


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Sorry but Avatar is greater than you


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Their is no FORCE in the MULTIVERSE more POWERFULL than the Religious Sect Camerons Moon.
> 
> :rofl


You win for the Firefly reference.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

And I loved Firefly I wonder if we could feed Cameron some drugs and get him to do a Firefly film high as a friend. It would be like Avatar on ACID


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

> It would be like Avatar on ACID



Avatar is already on acid.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 5, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> And I loved Firefly I wonder if we could feed Cameron some drugs and get him to do a Firefly film high as a friend. It would be like Avatar on ACID



Serenity was a bad ass movie though.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Avatar is already on acid.



I know its the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 6, 2010)

I've noticed something odd. I only see people complaining and moaning about _Avatar_ online, but in real life one never hears that. You'd expect people to hate this movie after reading all the complaining online, but in real life it's essentially the polar opposite.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope, in my English class a lot of people said that Avatar was boring and overrated. And my friends and I all agree about the unoriginality and plot holes.

I haven't really heard anyone praising the film, just saying "Oh yea! I saw that."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nope, in my English class a lot of people said that Avatar was boring and overrated. And my friends and I all agree about the unoriginality and plot holes.
> 
> I haven't really heard anyone praising the film, just saying "Oh yea! I saw that."



maybe you hang around ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> maybe you hang around ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Are you only capable of insulting people instead of having a valid comeback?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Are you only capable of insulting people instead of having a valid comeback?



i said _maybe_


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i said _maybe_



What? What does 'maybe' have to do with anything that the rest of your comment implied? 

'Maybe' has nothing to do with the fact that all you can do is insult people who have a different opinion than you, rather than post something worthwhile. 

How about you reply with, "My English class had an opposite reaction," next time instead of looking like a moron who can't even defend one of his favorite movies?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

class is for nubs


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> class is for nubs



c high five!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't met many who had a bad thing to say about the movie, I guess some people jumped on the ''It's a copy of Pocahontas bandwagon'' but other than that most people I know enjoyed the movie. 

I think the internet in general changes people's perception of many things as the same can be said for Transformers 2 and Spiderman 3 everyone on the net seems to hate it. Most people I know enjoyed the movie and it made millions.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't know about spiderman 3.  who didn't get turned off by the "dancing" in that one?  I thought people left that one deflated.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone that thinks Spider-man 3 is good doesn't know shit about movies. I even hated James Franco in it, and I love James Franco.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Now I loved Spiderman III I just wished Venom wasn't in it or Brock


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Anyone that thinks Spider-man 3 is good doesn't know shit about movies.



Ahem.  I'm the guy who made the topic about why Spider-Man 3 was underrated.  And I'm also a film major.

That aside, I'm rewatching Avatar via the screener.

And seriously, it's so bad without the huge screen or 3D element. Motherfuck.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Well that was the screener for the Normal Version you see in theaters not 3D
I-MASHED YOU BRAIN PUNY HUMANS


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Well that was the screener for the Normal Version you see in theaters not 3D
> I-MASHED YOU BRAIN PUNY HUMANS



I know.

I'm saying that once you take away the 3D, you're left with still-great visuals (I simply can't deny the movie looks gorgeous), but really, what kind of film major would I be if I preferred style over substance?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

I Love HQ Style When Its a Popcorn Film
I Love HQ Substance and Style When it requires an IQ

I Love HQ Substance films above all because its funny watching people complain about having to think when watching a film


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

I love thinking films. Makes me feel smart when I understand them and everyone else is still scratching their heads.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2010)

Watched it again today.  Noticed that J.S. was in Pocahontas, feel like slowking.jpg on that.  Also noticed that Grace's last name was Augustine.  She brought English to the Navi people.  St. Augustine brought Christianity...well you know the story.  I felt like a Rapidash on that.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 7, 2010)

Avatar no longer #1 movie. 

Dear John beats Avatar with a estimated $32.4 Million‎ this weekend.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 7, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Avatar no longer #1 movie.
> 
> Dear John beats Avatar with a estimated $32.4 Million‎ this weekend.



And next week, Avatar will be back on top


----------



## illmatic (Feb 7, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> And next week, Avatar will be back on top



Valentine's Day - Lonely woman
The Wolfman - Nerds/Dorks
Percy Jackson - Little kids

I think one or all of these has a good chance of being #1 next week.

Avatar is down for the count.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 7, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> And next week, Avatar will be back on top



Come off it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

So some dumb Chick film got #1 big deal we know Avatar will be on its throne again after theaters run out of chocolate and Vibrators for the women going to see Dear John.

Box Office Math

Dear John #33 Million I betting it maxi's out at 80

Avatar 2.3 Billion Worldwide;630 Million Domestic
Worried I don't think so


----------



## illmatic (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So some dumb Chick film got #1 big deal we know Avatar will be on its throne again after theaters run out of chocolate and Vibrators for the women going to see Dear John.
> 
> Box Office Math
> 
> ...



You missed the point.

Point = all the possible movies to break Avatar's 7 week streak, Dear John is the chosen one?


If chocolate and Vibrators for the women is the reason. Valentine's Day will be twice as big since its a Valentines weekend release.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

Point you Missed its February and its Chick Flick Month at the THEATERS so any film despite how ass kicking its been in fending off contenders is going to 
loose its seat for about a week and a half.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Uhhh...Avatar has been out for around 2 months now. Obviously the box-office is gonna go down because everyone has already seen it. It's not because Dear John made more money than Avatar, its because Avatar made less money than Dear John.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, Dear John is now the highest grossing Super Bowl weekend release ever. Obviously middle-aged women want to see this while their husbands watch the game.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 9, 2010)

Josh Sully?  I don't trust that at all.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh no, a movie beating Avatar after being SEVEN weeks on top is totally insane and shows how much Avatar fails. Rock onnnn!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2010)

excellence153 said:


> Josh Sully?  I don't trust that at all.



What's not to trust? They just changed the name from the planning script to the final product. Wouldn't be the first time such a change was made.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Chw32qG-M7E[/YOUTUBE]



Wow.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

Are people actually upset it dropped off the top? I finally saw it, though I didn't go out to do so. I think that it was waaaaaaaaaaay overrated. I watched District 9 the day after and it felt like the aliens and the emotion in that movie was much more real, yeah the effects were shittier, but it felt much more genuine.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 13, 2010)

"A special effect is a tool, a means of telling a story. A special effect without a story is a pretty boring thing." -George Lucas 1983.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 13, 2010)

Gooba said:


> "A special effect is a tool, a means of telling a story. A special effect without a story is a pretty boring thing." -George Lucas 1983.


Seems like he kind of forgot that himself.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

someone got around to making a lost of all the different things Avatar is accused of ripping off.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> someone got around to making a lost of all the different things Avatar is accused of ripping off.



what a pathetic list, and if you are attempting to pass this off as proof of avatar being a rip off, u r pathetic /strong words

when you potential source material is 15+ different sources, then you can not be said to be ripping off ideas, you are creating something beyond or different than what has has been done b4.  

Even the list says that most claims one can make of "ripping off" or weak.  tell me your intention wasn't to say JC is a rip, b4 i neg you.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what a pathetic list, and if you are attempting to pass this off as proof of avatar being a rip off, u r pathetic /strong words
> 
> when you potential source material is 15+ different sources, then you can not be said to be ripping off ideas, you are creating something beyond or different than what has has been done b4.
> 
> Even the list says that most claims one can make of "ripping off" or weak.  tell me your intention wasn't to say JC is a rip, b4 i neg you.



The dune one puts the nail in the coffin, not sure what you're talking about but there was nothing surprising about that movie, it was easily predicted cause it was made up of cliches.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

i love this movie even though it is a bit long


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what a pathetic list, and if you are attempting to pass this off as proof of avatar being a rip off, u r pathetic /strong words
> 
> when you potential source material is 15+ different sources, then you can not be said to be ripping off ideas, you are creating something beyond or different than what has has been done b4.
> 
> Even the list says that most claims one can make of "ripping off" or weak.  tell me your intention wasn't to say JC is a rip, b4 i neg you.


Um, no, that's not what it means when so many can be linked to it. I think the latest comment summed it up pretty well:


			
				korybing said:
			
		

> If anything this list just proves that Avatar wasn't ripping anybody off,* it was just using a super clich?d plot that has been done to death already*.
> 
> Avatar was a spectacle to watch and the special effects were just a treat to see, *but as far as plot, acting and depth, there wasn't really a lot going on. It's just treading over the same themes that were old and tired years ago.*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

Shiron said:


> Um, no, that's not what it means when so many can be linked to it. I think the latest comment summed it up pretty well:



that's sorry.  In theory any of the stories on that list can be traced back to each other.  so was ferngully, dancing with wolves or pocohantas, or any of them called a rip off of each other?  They might be cliches, or even predictable (which i don't buy cause you would have to know in advance that the tree can talk to the planets creatures, mobilize them as well and implant souls, that's a huge twist)


----------



## Castiel (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what a pathetic list, and if you are attempting to pass this off as proof of avatar being a rip off, u r pathetic /strong words
> 
> when you potential source material is 15+ different sources, then you can not be said to be ripping off ideas, you are creating something beyond or different than what has has been done b4.
> 
> Even the list says that most claims one can make of "ripping off" or weak.  tell me your intention wasn't to say JC is a rip, b4 i neg you.


Dear God in heaven, what did the English language ever do to you to deserve this? 

also intentions?  I simply posted a list I found on the internet that had something to with Avatar in the Avatar thread.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

> James Cameron came out and admitted it, last summer. Other similar stories he looked at: At Play In The Fields Of The Lord and The Emerald Forest. Said Cameron, "I just gathered all this stuff in and then you look at it through the lens of science fiction and it comes out looking very different but is still recognizable in a universal story way."



Durp de hurp.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> that's sorry.  In theory any of the stories on that list can be traced back to each other.  so was ferngully, dancing with wolves or pocohantas, or any of them called a rip off of each other?  They might be cliches, or even predictable (which i don't buy cause you would have to know in advance that the tree can talk to the planets creatures, mobilize them as well and implant souls, that's a huge twist)



That's not a huge twist, that's Final Fantasy 7.

Seriously, give it up. There was very little shocking or surprising plot wise there. If the movie had been exceptionally acted and better scripted, it might have shone, but it really wasn't.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2010)

All I know is that while watching it I knew every line of dialogue and every single plot point 20 minutes before they happened, and that made watching the film much less enjoyable and impressive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> All I know is that while watching it I knew every line of dialogue and every single plot point 20 minutes before they happened, and that made watching the film much less enjoyable and impressive.



The one I saw coming was: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The way that they moved the broadcast things to that area with all the disruptive technology. Not only did it not make sense how that one signal worked there, it just seemed obvious when they introduced that place.




Also it was kind of Matrix-esque.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Feb 14, 2010)

Going to the top of the page, Star Wars and The Matrix ripped off damn near everything and they're considered epic.

Avatar has too many haterz


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess the real issue was predictablity more than ripping off, it is just that the way Avatar ripped things off was predictable because he just took the plot verbatim, the Matrix and Star Wars took them and did interesting things with them.  I had no fucking clue what the Matrix was until halfway into that movie, I knew how Avatar would end 10 minutes into it.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 14, 2010)

Project 880, the original Avatar script, had a lot more depth and covered a broader range of themes. It's clear that much of this was sacrificed to make the movie accessible to as many viewers as possible; in hindsight, this was a very smart movie financially. Cinematically, I can see how this was disappointing. The first movie making a fuckton of money does gives Cameron more leeway to narrow the focus of the sequels. I hope he does.

That being said, I wasn't annoyed by the movie's predictability - no blockbuster in recent history has surprised me. That's just not the nature of the beast. What I didn't like was the lack of character building. As they were, most of them were there to simply move the plot along. After reading the 2004 script and comments about the rough cut, it appears that those scenes were cut to make the IMAX run time. I think the film we'll be getting on disc will be a great deal more satisfying overall.


----------



## Distance (Feb 14, 2010)

It didn't feel like I wasted my time, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I guess the real issue was predictablity more than ripping off, it is just that the way Avatar ripped things off was predictable because he just took the plot verbatim, the Matrix and Star Wars took them and did interesting things with them.  I had no fucking clue what the Matrix was until halfway into that movie, I knew how Avatar would end 10 minutes into it.



I guessed the whole thing from the trailer itself lol.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I guessed the whole thing from the trailer itself lol.



Yea, same here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

it's predictable like when i go watch romantic comedies, omg how often do the girl and boy _not_ end up together?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it's predictable like when i go watch romantic comedies, omg how often do the girl and boy _not_ end up together?



Its the fact that you can predict specific events in the movie.

For instance, the moment I saw that big bird thing, I instantly KNEW that at one point he was going to have a falling out with the na'vi, and win their trust back by making said giant bird thing his bitch, then lead them into battle against the marines.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it's predictable like when i go watch romantic comedies, omg how often do the girl and boy _not_ end up together?



500 Days of Summer. Although the movie does tell you from the start that they don't end up together.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh yea, and using romantic comedies isn't a really good example, since most rom com plots are pretty rehashed and dull. Most RomComs succeed based on the actors and the characters they portray.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got back from watchingi t

I really, really, really liked it.  Way more than I was expecting to.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 16, 2010)

great movie, amazing special effects 

though i still stand by "Pocahontas in space" as a story line for this movie 




to prove my point


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> great movie, amazing special effects
> 
> though i still stand by "Pocahontas in space" as a story line for this movie
> 
> ...



there's nothing wrong with "pocohantas in space".  If i was pitching the movie, it might sell it just like that "pocohantas, in space!!".  Pocohantas is a relatively old movie anyway.  And the movie isn't like pocohantas cause there's no colonists


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> there's nothing wrong with "pocohantas in space".  If i was pitching the movie, it might sell it just like that "pocohantas, in space!!".  Pocohantas is a relatively old movie anyway.  And the movie isn't like pocohantas cause there's no colonists



Any time someone uses another movie/show/story to describe what they're working on I get wary.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

The only thing about the Pocahontas in space that bugs me is if you are going to pick material with the similar plot at least go with the best example (like Dune)


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 16, 2010)

This was probably the best American movie I've seen. My first favorite before this was Dark Knight.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> there's nothing wrong with "pocohantas in space".  If i was pitching the movie, it might sell it just like that "pocohantas, in space!!".  Pocohantas is a relatively old movie anyway.  And the movie isn't like pocohantas cause there's no colonists



You'd be a terrible movie pitcher then.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> This was probably the best American movie I've seen. My first favorite before this was Dark Knight.



Then you need to see more movies.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you think it is impossible that someone would think this is the best movie they have ever seen, even after seeing a lot of movies?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

it's called an oversimplification: pocohantas in space, if you needed to explain a movie in a 3 word or 2 second pitch.  Just like indian jones 4 could be summed as "indy meets x-files", or meet the spartans= "300 a la date movie"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Do you think it is impossible that someone would think this is the best movie they have ever seen, even after seeing a lot of movies?



Yes. I watched that movie and it wasn't the third best movie I saw *that week*. New Moon had a more surprising plot.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

Aren't you assuming everyone looks for the same things you look for in film?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Aren't you assuming everyone looks for the same things you look for in film?



I guess. Some people might like bright colors and furries.

And they might be able to get past horrible names like "unobtainium".


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 16, 2010)

Why are you calling the Na'vi furries? They have hair, not fur, by that logic humans are furries.
And saying New Moon had a more surprising plot is just blatantly trolling the film, c'mon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Why are you calling the Na'vi furries? They have hair, not fur, by that logic humans are furries.
> And saying New Moon had a more surprising plot is just blatantly trolling the film, c'mon.



No, its my own opinion, I saw both movies around the same time and am comparing them.

I can't even compare it to District 9.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 16, 2010)

But you constantly bitch about this film in a thread dedicated to it. I'm not saying you have to enjoy the film, but God, you're acting like it's an abomination and anyone who liked it was mentally ill.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> But you constantly bitch about this film in a thread dedicated to it. I'm not saying you have to enjoy the film, but God, you're acting like it's an abomination and anyone who liked it was mentally ill.



Because you're acting like its the second coming. If you want just read go shit about everything you like, I suggest staying off the internet.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 16, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because you're acting like its the second coming. If you want just read go shit about everything you like, I suggest staying off the internet.


Please find an example when I have bowed down to the film and had sex with its feet.
Oh, I guess the internet is an acceptable medium to be an asshole, huh?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Negging me for not accepting this as a discussion thread when I am is beyond moronic, lol.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Please find an example when I have bowed down to the film and had sex with its feet.
> Oh, I guess the internet is an acceptable medium to be an asshole, huh?



Please, I'm an asshole 24/7.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Please, I'm an asshole 24/7.


For some reason I have a feeling you're a silly introvert IRL.
All of the other internet tough guys I've known IRL always lack the balls to talk shit IRL but on the internet they act like they're hot shit.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> For some reason I have a feeling you're a silly introvert IRL.
> All of the other internet tough guys I've known IRL always lack the balls to talk shit IRL but on the internet they act like they're hot shit.



Think what you like, I don't pretend to be tough on the internet and I act just like I do here in person. More than one person on this forum has met me face to face and even more have spoken to me extensively on the phone, I've got only one drawback when it comes to my outgoing nature...I generally don't care what other people think.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> For some reason I have a feeling you're a silly introvert IRL.
> All of the other internet tough guys I've known IRL always lack the balls to talk shit IRL but on the internet they act like they're hot shit.



i'm a tough guy irl and on the internet, and i liked the movie.  ask about me, i'm a bully


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And they might be able to get past horrible names like "unobtainium".



that was deliberate btw


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Think what you like, I don't pretend to be tough on the internet and I act just like I do here in person. More than one person on this forum has met me face to face and even more have spoken to me extensively on the phone, I've got only one drawback when it comes to my outgoing nature...I generally don't care what other people think.



Yet you cared enough to even address the claim?
Interesting.
Ultimately, there's a difference between bashing and discussing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> that was deliberate btw



I know what it means, it doesn't make it any less stupid sounding. 



CodyEatsComets said:


> Yet you cared enough to even address the claim?
> Interesting.
> Ultimately, there's a difference between bashing and discussing.



You're right, I'm discussing why I don't like it all the while you're trying to bash me for not playing into the little circle jerk. I didn't call it the worst movie ever. It's just grossly overrated.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I know what it means, it doesn't make it any less stupid sounding.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I'm discussing why I don't like it all the while you're trying to bash me for not playing into the little circle jerk. I didn't call it the worst movie ever. It's just grossly overrated.



I never bashed you until you started assuming I loved it like it was Jesus. Do you have difficulty reading? I do not mind if you didn't like the film, but you're basically bashing any compliment anyone ever gives the film, which is a tad excessive.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

CTK and CEC, you both need a punch in the face, stop acting like rabid baboons in heat.



in any case I agree with all the fautls this movie had (and boy does it) but  it greatly entertained me, I was never bored, I knew a lot of the stuff would happen before it would happen but the delivery made it work, also like everyone said the special effects were just gorgeous.

overall I loved it, would I say it had the best story, _fuck no_ it was stupid as hell, but as a movie as a whole it was a great experience.  feel bad for those who would come into it by watching it on DVD.

Also anyone who denies Cameron's _directing_ is just looking for things to pick off.



oh and before I forget, Q-Man was simply too badass to live.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> CTK and CEC, you both need a punch in the face, stop acting like rabid baboons in heat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know if you can call acting for directing, but I think I had an issue with the acting from the two main characters, and I really only felt like Michelle Rodriguez, Weaver, and that little nerdy guy were up to par. 

I only saw the movie on DVD, but I will say that special effects and 3D really wouldn't sway me in the way of things. My main thing about movies and books is story and characters,  if a movie fails there, it's failed totally. Just because some of the tools for telling the story are shiny and new doesn't make entertained.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

As for the entertaining aspect: Besides the 3D and pretty visuals, the film wasn't all that entertaining. All of the action parts felt boring and long. Like the first action scene where Jake is fighting off that "panther", the scene felt like it was never going to end. Same with the night scene where he is fighting swarms of those "panther" things with fire.
End fight was pretty cool, but that was at the very end. :|

I didn't dig the characters, nothing got me emotionally connected. Didn't think the bad guy was all that bad-ass, he was too cartoon-y for me to have that feeling. And the story was predictable and dialog/acting was mediocre.

It didn't feel real either, I suppose all the CGI (even in the human bits) made the overall tone of the movie feel fake and almost too clean. Like that guy who did the Star Wars review said, the real-life grit makes it feel more real. Avatar didn't really have any grit and I think that took me out of it a bit. I'm using the Q-guy in the mech talking to Jake for the first time scene as an example. It was too clean and polished or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> As for the entertaining aspect: Besides the 3D and pretty visuals, the film wasn't all that entertaining. All of the action parts felt boring and long. Like the first action scene where Jake is fighting off that "panther", the scene felt like it was never going to end. Same with the night scene where he is fighting swarms of those "panther" things with fire.
> End fight was pretty cool, but that was at the very end. :|



I kind of found the first chase good, but the second one scene did seem to run long. The fight at the end was bad ass but I didn't get some things that were done in it.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I kind of found the first chase good, but the second one scene did seem to run long. The fight at the end was bad ass but I didn't get some things that were done in it.



I saw the first chase in the 16-minute preview, so I had to watch it again and it felt longer to me (I believe that that scene was the same run-times for both of them).


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

> *I don't know if you can call acting for directing,* but I think I had an issue with the acting from the two main characters, and I really only felt like Michelle Rodriguez, Weaver, and that little nerdy guy were up to par.


Only for certain directors like Kazan, definitely not with Cameron.



> *I only saw the movie on DVD,* but I will say that special effects and 3D really wouldn't sway me in the way of things. My main thing about movies and books is story and characters, if a movie fails there, it's failed totally. Just because some of the tools for telling the story are shiny and new doesn't make entertained.


Your problem right there.  This is basically a movie you must watch on IMAX.

also I'm usually like that when it comes to movie that I actually expect a strong plot from.  To expect that from certain movies is just looking for a reason to get angry.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

> I only saw the movie on DVD, but I will say that special effects and 3D really wouldn't sway me in the way of things. My main thing about movies and books is story and characters, if a movie fails there, it's failed totally. Just because some of the tools for telling the story are shiny and new doesn't make entertained.



Interesting  We definitely watch movies for different reasons

I read books for characters
I watch TV shows mainly for great stories
I read comics for ideas
and
I watch movies for Moments

or mores specifically quoting because it is said better here than I could.


> But, I can’t really worry about business stuff. Most movies are going to be bad, that’s a bottomline thing, but there’s also always going to be some great films coming out. That said, I think what defines a ‘great film’ has been irrevocably changed by the storytelling approaches of TV shows. Would a film like The Godfather have the same impact after The Sopranos has aired? Can Scorsese’s many years in the works Gangs of New York stack up to the rich world of Deadwood?
> 
> Getting back to story, for me, the purpose movies changed. They couldn’t match the story and character scope of TV series, so my tastes moved more towards the avant garde and experimental, movies that used techniques and style that could not be sustained on a TV budget. This could mean the precise style and hyperpop aesthetic of Quentin Tarantino’s 00s work, which pushed genre to the limit in the service of creating movies that are just saturated with joy. Nobody was as consistent as his work this decade, and I think his 00s work is much stronger than his oft lauded 90s work..


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Only for certain directors like Kazan, definitely not with Cameron.
> 
> Your problem right there.  This is basically a movie you must watch on IMAX.
> 
> also I'm usually like that when it comes to movie that I actually expect a strong plot from.  To expect that from certain movies is just looking for a reason to get angry.



I don't think where you view it should matter if its a good movie. 



Taleran said:


> Interesting  We definitely watch movies for different reasons
> 
> I read books for characters
> I watch TV shows mainly for great stories
> ...



All of those things are for story for me, the only medium I don't need super strong story and characters in is videogames because game play and fun trumps all. But I don't have fun watching or reading about cookie cutter characters placed in badly written situations. 

Expecting every movie to be able to deliver is an issue, but considering how Titanic was written I was right to expect this to be better.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

Didn't mean as a good movie, I meant as an enjoyable moviegoing experience.  defnitely made more of an impression on me and really had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> overall I loved it, would I say it had the best story, _fuck no_ it was stupid as hell, but as a movie as a whole it was a great experience.  feel bad for those who would come into it by watching it on DVD.
> 
> Also anyone who denies Cameron's _directing_ is just looking for things to pick off.
> 
> ...



i disagree with you on the story.  Lets say you are one of the people that believes the story is just "pocohantas in space' , which i disagree with but many people claim is true.  Well, pocohantas is a beatiful story, even more so because it's _true!_  It's classic and timeless, and is excellent base materiel for any story.  So the story _can't_ be bad, that's like saying the story of flight 103(?) over penn. on 9/11 was bad.  No way!  You can tell a good story badly, but that doesn't apply to avatar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Didn't mean as a good movie, I meant as an enjoyable moviegoing experience.  defnitely made more of an impression on me and really had me on the edge of my seat.



I just don't get like that, very few movies have had me edge of the seat. I think that the most I have had that happen recently was in Borne Ultimatum during the long chase/fight. That was well directed, well scripted tension. 



narutosimpson said:


> i disagree with you on the story.  Lets say you are one of the people that believes the story is just "pocohantas in space' , which i disagree with but many people claim is true.  Well, pocohantas is a beatiful story, even more so because it's _true!_  It's classic and timeless, and is excellent base materiel for any story.  So the story _can't_ be bad, that's like saying the story of flight 103(?) over penn. on 9/11 was bad.  No way!  You can tell a good story badly, but that doesn't apply to avatar.



Pocahontas as Disney tells it isn't that true.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But I don't have fun watching or reading about cookie cutter characters placed in badly written situations.



Obviously the plot shouldn't be terrible if it can be helped (I didn't feel Avatar's was horrible probably because I went in with no expectations of the film), but yeah I am easily able to dismiss plot if the movie is entertaining

I also loved Ninja Assassin so that is where I am coming from with this


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Why am I getting negged for addressing valid claims?
And Chee, since I'm assuming you loved District 9, the villains in that film was cliche as hell too. The only complex characters in that film were the main character and Chris.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Obviously the plot shouldn't be terrible if it can be helped (I didn't feel Avatar's was horrible probably because I went in with no expectations of the film), but yeah I am easily able to dismiss plot if the movie is entertaining
> 
> I also loved Ninja Assassin so that is where I am coming from with this



I didn't see Nnja Assassin, I just knew I would come out of that mad.



CodyEatsComets said:


> Why am I getting negged for addressing valid claims?
> And Chee, since I'm assuming you loved District 9, the villains in that film was cliche as hell too. The only complex characters in that film were the main character and Chris.



The bad guys in District 9 were just the government who was covering the stuff up and the little SWAT like guys, it wasn't like they tried to claim those people were anything but racists and it wasn't like they tried to make the entire military and large corporations look bad. 

The emotion in District 9 was well done and it didn't come off looking like a propaganda film, yet it had a message.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't see Nnja Assassin, I just knew I would come out of that mad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like hell, the lead SWAT guy was beyond an asshole, especially his "I love this job, I love watching you prawns die" line.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Like hell, the lead SWAT guy was beyond an asshole, especially his "I love this job, I love watching you prawns die" line.



Many real racists are like that...

Not just that but it was one aspect of the movie, there's practically no really likable characters in Avatar. I felt sympathy for no one.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

In your opinion, I enjoyed Jake, Ney'tri, and Grace.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2010)

lol, why are people acting like avatar should contain the deepest shit int he universe? it doesn't. it's a movie meant to entertain in a particular way. looking for deep shit in something that does not try to be deep is completely missing the point. 

so if you're looking for deep characterization and complex plot then this movie is not for you. so instead of taking this better-than-you attitude, please get over yourself and respect the people who appreciates avatar for what it was trying to do.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Why am I getting negged for addressing valid claims?
> And Chee, since I'm assuming you loved District 9, the villains in that film was cliche as hell too. The only complex characters in that film were the main character and Chris.



Yea, they were cliche. I love the film, but I can address that fault (and I did address it prior to this post, back in September).

While District 9 for me was entertaining, and interesting...Avatar was neither. And Avatar was full of cliche characters. D-9 only had two (the father and Korbus).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> lol, why are the haters acting like avatar should contain the deepest shit int he universe? it doesn't. it's a movie meant to entertain in a particular way. looking for deep shit in something that does not try to be deep is completely missing the point. there's a reason why roger ebert rated it as 4/4 and why top critics rates it as 94% despite the overall rating of 82% you know.
> 
> so if you're looking for deep characterization and complex plot then this movie is not for you. so instead of taking this very negative better-than-you attitude, please get over yourself and respect the people who appreciates avatar for what it was trying to do instead of imposing their own pre-defined criteria into it.



How about not, I don't have to respect someone just because they like some movie. Seriously, what makes their opinion any less arguable than ours? 

So if we're looking for a good, well written movie don't watch this? I don't see how that even makes sense, why make a movie for just special effects if you can make a deep movie with special effects? That just sounds like a shit excuse considering he thought of it ten years ago. 

Also, a truly great experience will be the same in your home...see Borne Ultimatum.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

And I love both films, so what exactly is the issue?
What's the point of fighting over opinions anyway? No one is going to be swayed and no one is wrong, it's stupid.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> lol, why are people acting like avatar should contain the deepest shit int he universe? it doesn't. it's a movie meant to entertain in a particular way. looking for deep shit in something that does not try to be deep is completely missing the point.
> 
> so if you're looking for deep characterization and complex plot then this movie is not for you. so instead of taking this better-than-you attitude, please get over yourself and respect the people who appreciates avatar for what it was trying to do.



Ignoring the ironic context of this quote but: "A special effect is a tool, a means of telling a story. A special effect without a story is a pretty boring thing."

Substance > Style.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So if we're looking for a good, well written movie don't watch this? I don't see how that even makes sense, why make a movie for just special effects if you can make a deep movie with special effects? That just sounds like a shit excuse considering he thought of it ten years ago.



Did I reduce Avatar to being just special effects? That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that Avatar is not deep in the same way that good comedic films are not deep. Do you fault funny films for their fantastic and sometimes just ridiculous premise and situations? No you don't, you accept them as a GIVEN.

But before you misinterpret me, I'm not saying that Avatar is funny or what-have-you, I'm just saying that it does not have to judge every movie in Schindler's List standard or something like that. Not all movies have deep characters or are trying to have deep characters, not all movies have complex and unpredictable plot or are trying to have that. So to criticize a movie when it's not trying to do that particular thing is missing the point.

For example, look at Back to the Future. It's most cliched shit in this universe, but its screenplay is one of the top 100 EVER. Does it being cliched and predictable make it bad? No it doesn't. So I'm saying that even if Avatar has those faults, that does not reduce the movie to garbage.



Chee said:


> Ignoring the ironic context of this quote but: "A special effect is a tool, a means of telling a story. A special effect without a story is a pretty boring thing."
> 
> Substance > Style.





Really? You're going to reduce Avatar to just special effects now?  

You know, just to get this shit straight, can you guys list what you think are the good and bad sides of Avatar? Just to understand the context of your opinions.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> You know, just to get this shit straight, can you guys list what you think are the good and bad sides of Avatar? Just to understand the context of your opinions.



Great special effects.

Bad/Mediocre everything else.

James Cameron even had to sacrifice important story elements to get it into the IMAX time frame. Really would've helped the context of the story if we saw how shitty earth was.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2010)

it all depends on the delivery, strip out the special effects and Avatar would be mediocre at best, with it and it becomes a pretty darn good flick

you can have the best story in the world but if you don't deliver on the actual MOVIE part of it it's a boring.

a lot of the best sci fi/fantasy at least try for a middle ground.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> Did I reduce Avatar to being just special effects? That's not what I'm saying. I'm saying that Avatar is not deep in the same way that good comedic films are not deep. Do you fault funny films for their fantastic and sometimes just ridiculous premise and situations? No you don't, you accept them as a GIVEN.
> 
> But before you misinterpret me, I'm not saying that Avatar is funny or what-have-you, I'm just saying that it does not have to judge every movie in Schindler's List standard or something like that. Not all movies have deep characters or are trying to have deep characters, not all movies have complex and unpredictable plot or are trying to have that. So to criticize a movie when it's not trying to do that particular thing is missing the point.
> 
> ...



I don't get why this is so hard to get, you're saying that some movies aren't made to have deep characters and plots but getting mad when we say this one didn't have one? 

The movie is just special effects and one battle sequence. Most of the rest of it falls flat. Most of the main character's actors, the plot all of that...its predictable, badly paced, badly written at times. I don't know why I need to list these things AGAIN. (also there's like no black people in the future?)


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Let's just ignore my valid point entirely weeeee


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> I don't know why I need to list these things AGAIN. (also there's like no black people in the future?)



OH GOD. D:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Let's just ignore my *valid *point entirely weeeee



I must have missed that one


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> Bad/Mediocre everything else.



Be more specific. No single person can see every single aspect of the film you know, I want to know what you particularly took notice off and zeroed in to.

For the record I'm not saying that Avatar is even nowhere near to being the best movie last year. I'm just saying that it is very entertaining _despite_ some of its faults. So people saying it's totally not enjoyable and bashing it because of those faults (which I acknowledge, but which I also think does not completely capture Avatar) confuses me and appears to me as nothing but an unconscious attempt at anti-bandwagoning.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't get why this is so hard to get, you're saying that some movies aren't made to have deep characters and plots but getting mad when we say this one didn't have one?



I'm saying that some movies are not made to have deep characters and plots, AND IT MUST NOT BE TAKEN AGAINST THEM. So you're not the only one saying that Avatar has one-dimensional characters  or predictable plot, I DO TOO. But I don't take it COMPLETELY against Avatar that it does not have those.

I mean, oh god, Cinderella has such a predictable story and crappy characters right?! Fairy god mother! Evil stepsisters! Prince, princess! Happy ending! It must be purged from this world! My eyes, my brain, my intelligence all are suffering! Kill me now!

Back to the future is too! Science is fucking stupid, it's the same time travel tale all over again! Mother having a crush on a future son? Helping father to get rid of bullies? Happy ending all over again? OH NOEZ OH NOEZ OH NOEZ.





> The movie is just special effects and one battle sequence. Most of the rest of it falls flat. Most of the main character's actors, the plot all of that...its predictable, badly paced, badly written at times. *I don't know why I need to list these things AGAIN.*



So here I am, requesting for a list as an attempt to understand WHERE YOU'RE COMING FROM instead of being content in firing-away like some blind tard, and my request is being rudely denied.

Oh god, yeah, let's just to back to blabbering pointlessly and arguing past each other. Yeah, that's much better.



> (also there's like no black people in the future?)



What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I must have missed that one



At this point there's no debate, it's all conviction and self-assurance.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> Be more specific. No single person can see every single aspect of the film you know, I want to know what you particularly took notice off and zeroed in to.



No. Because I'm lazy. I have more important things to do, like fap to Sharlto Copley.

But I will say this: Billion dollar avatar and no tracking device. Brilliant.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> I'm saying that some movies are not made to have deep characters and plots, AND IT MUST NOT BE TAKEN AGAINST THEM. So you're not the only one saying that Avatar has one-dimensional characters  or predictable plot, I DO TOO. But I don't take it COMPLETELY against Avatar that it does not have those.



I have no problem with a movie not setting out to have a particularly deep plot or fleshed-out character...but it shouldn't try to present it as some kind of huge epic with a near three hour run time if that's the case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> Be more specific. No single person can see every single aspect of the film you know, I want to know what you particularly took notice off and zeroed in to.
> 
> For the record I'm not saying that Avatar is even nowhere near to being the best movie last year. I'm just saying that it is very entertaining _despite_ some of its faults. So people saying it's totally not enjoyable and bashing it because of those faults (which I acknowledge, but which I also think does not completely capture Avatar) confuses me and appears to me as nothing but an unconscious attempt at anti-bandwagoning.
> 
> ...



That's a crock of shit and a cop out, you can't say that some movies weren't meant to be deep and it can't be held against them. I don't think you understand just how stupid and patronizing that sounds. 

While some things aren't meant to be what they aren't (I mean a drawing can't be music, of course) to say that a movie can have characters and the shittiness said characters can't be held against it makes it look like you're not even trying to come up with valid, sensible arguments. 

If a movie has X, then X being done badly or wrong can be held against it. It doesn't matter if they concentrated on X or not, because it shows laziness, bad writing or lack of whatever it was that would have made X work. 

He spend several, several millions on this movie, it could have had more sufficient acting and a better story.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

Everyone universally despises Wolverine for bad plot despite it not wanting to have a deep one and just being fun explosions.  Why is the opinion of Avatar so high when it has the same qualities except it actually tried and failed to have a deep plot.  When just looking at the action and dialogue I actually had more fun at Wolverine.  What argument is there for calling Wolverine bad that doesn't apply as much if not moreso to Avatar?

I actually liked it, and Crank 2, because I do see some of your point about not needing plot or deep characters to have fun, but in order to get an Oscar nomination you _need _them.  Plus I felt like Wolverine and Crank at least did their action and dialogue more interestingly than the incredibly bland Avatar.

I think I finally figured out another big piece to why I don't like Avatar.  It was so bland.  Predictable, bad plot, bad characters, and bad dialogue can still be fun if done right but it was just so bland for the 2:30 that wasn't explosions, and even those had ups and downs.

It is like some tasteless mush with really bright sparkles in it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Everyone universally despises Wolverine for bad plot despite it not wanting to have a deep one and just being fun explosions.  Why is the opinion of Avatar so high when it has the same qualities except it actually tried and failed to have a deep plot.  When just looking at the action and dialogue I actually had more fun at Wolverine.  What argument is there for calling Wolverine bad that doesn't apply as much if not moreso to Avatar?
> 
> I actually liked it, and Crank 2, because I do see some of your point about not needing plot or deep characters to have fun, but in order to get an Oscar nomination you _need _them.  Plus I felt like Wolverine and Crank at least did their action and dialogue more interestingly than the incredibly bland Avatar.
> 
> I think I finally figured out another big piece to why I don't like Avatar.  It was so bland.  Predictable, bad plot, bad characters, and bad dialogue can still be fun if done right but it was just so bland for the 2:30 that wasn't explosions, and even those had ups and downs.



It was bland and that's what I've been saying, there's one true to life action sequence in it. I didn't see Crank 2 or Wolverine but I know what you mean by the fights at least being interesting enough to make the whole thing entertaining. 

And interesting point about the comparison of Avatar to Wolverine.


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> I think I finally figured out another big piece to why I don't like Avatar. It was so bland. Predictable, bad plot, bad characters, and bad dialogue can still be fun if done right but it was just so bland for the 2:30 that wasn't explosions, and even those had ups and downs.



Yea. This. It's 3 hour (give or take a few minutes) run time was ridiculous.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Meant to post this:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Everyone universally despises Wolverine for bad plot despite it not wanting to have a deep one and just being fun explosions.  Why is the opinion of Avatar so high when it has the same qualities except it actually tried and failed to have a deep plot.  When just looking at the action and dialogue I actually had more fun at Wolverine.  What argument is there for calling Wolverine bad that doesn't apply as much if not moreso to Avatar?
> 
> I actually liked it, and Crank 2, because I do see some of your point about not needing plot or deep characters to have fun, but in order to get an Oscar nomination you _need _them.  Plus I felt like Wolverine and Crank at least did their action and dialogue more interestingly than the incredibly bland Avatar.
> 
> ...



ugh, wolverine, really? isn't it nominated for razzies?  are you serious?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm serious.  I don't think it is actually nominated for Razzies, but a lot of people think it should.  Which is why it is so weird so many people hail Avatar as Oscar worthy when it has all the same negatives and imo not as many positives.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

no way.  Wolverine has a ton of shallow fan service  and things inserted just to make fans say "oh he did that thing/ said that thing of his!"  It had more posing than a wwe broadcast. the romance was much sappier, brainless characters, corny action, a story that explains nothing and can't go anywhere that x1,x2, and x3 didn't go already, so many "groan at the screen" moments, what else..there's more but i brain farted.

avatar had none of that.  Avatar didn't have the burden of being an xman movie or a wolverine movie, and it didn't falter as such.  It did have the burden of being a james cameron movie, and it delivered james cameron-esque moments.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

I read James Cameron to write an prequel Avatar Novel.

Will It Be A Pop-Up 3D Book?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I read James Cameron to write an prequel Avatar Novel.
> 
> Will It Be A Pop-Up 3D Book?



Maybe it will be one of those books with the buttons down the sides that makes the sounds. It would be the maturity level equivalent of this movie. 



narutosimpson said:


> no way.  Wolverine has a ton of shallow fan service  and things inserted just to make fans say "oh did that thing/ said that thing of his!"  It had more posing than a wwe broadcast. the romance was much sappier, brainless characters, corny action, a story that explains nothing and can't go anywhere that x1,x2, and x3 didn't go already, so many "groan at the screen" moments, what else..there's more but i brain farted.
> 
> avatar had none of that.  Avatar didn't have the burden of being an xman movie or a wolverine movie, and it didn't falter as such.  It did have the burden of being a james cameron movie, and it delivered james cameron-esque moments.



I groaned at Avatar several times to be honest.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 17, 2010)

Avatar _definitely _has groan at screen moments, corny action, brainless characters, an equally sappy romance, and a crappy plot.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

It all comes down to expectations.

I enjoyed watching Wolverine
I enjoyed watching Avatar
I enjoyed watching <insert a ton of pure action movies here>

Hell I put Kill Bill Volume 1 as my favorite film of the Decade(and Speed Racer would be in my top 10).

I think the thing that separates Avatar from the others however is that the technology is a leap ahead and that it made a ton of money.

Is that reason enough to give it an Oscar nod? Depends on who you ask(like any movie nominated really). In all seriousness though Awards and Ratings by Critics are the last thing I care about when it comes to film. All that matters is whether or not I enjoy watching them.

Everything else is secondary. 

and to quote someone else about the Action in Avatar



> ME: See, I’m of two minds about this turn of events. On the one hand, the idea of Nature Itself rising up to fight the evil mercenaries and their warbots is incredibly dorky. But on the other hand, it looks completely fucking awesome.
> FLAPJACKS: So why didn’t you like Transformers 2?
> ME: Because despite the vast amount of money they spent to make that movie, Michael Bay is completely incapable of shooting a decent single shot, let alone a scene, or editing together a scene that looks coherent, or anything at all really. Even Michael Bay’s explosions are crappy, and given that all he really has a rep for is explosions, that’s just sad.
> FLAPJACKS: That’s not true. He also has a reputation for bizarre editing decisions!
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Feb 17, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe it will be one of those books with the buttons down the sides that makes the sounds. It would be the maturity level equivalent of this movie.


Watch, it will be the most expensive Pop-Up book ever made!


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

It will be on the best sellers list for around 2 months straight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> It will be on the best sellers list for around 2 months straight.



And I would read it in the Barnes and Noble so as not to buy it


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2010)

> And I would read it in the Barnes and Noble so as not to buy it



And sit down in the middle of the aisle to block other people from searching for books. D:


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine was a piece of shit film that made numbers for 1 reason only Hugh Jackman. Now where to start:

- Logan and Victor Creed's histories are re-written to make them out to be related. And they are not related
- Victor Creed was a tracker hired by Logan's family to bring their son back to them
- Deadpool's smart mouthed anticks where erased all together.
- Gambit looked like a model acting like an actor
- The Weapon XI Story was like sitting through Mortal Kombat 2 again
- CG "wheels" looked to CG

But this is the point studios deliver you a crap meal you don't eat it you throw in in the garbage can where it belongs.

---------------

AVATAR

....

- Strong environment design
- Strong creature design
- Loved the science used in the film
- Characters worked in the context of film
- Story even scaled down as it was of the original content the "main context"
is there still

AVATAR is what happens when a film studio doesn't meddle with production and stays away from the writers.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 18, 2010)

Avatar had writers?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah James Cameron and James Cameron


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That's a crock of shit and a cop out, you can't say that some movies weren't meant to be deep and it can't be held against them. I don't think you understand just how stupid and patronizing that sounds.
> 
> While some things aren't meant to be what they aren't (I mean a drawing can't be music, of course) to say that a movie can have characters and the shittiness said characters can't be held against it makes it look like you're not even trying to come up with valid, sensible arguments.
> 
> If a movie has X, then X being done badly or wrong can be held against it. It doesn't matter if they concentrated on X or not, because it shows laziness, bad writing or lack of whatever it was that would have made X work.



  NO SINGLE MOVIE CAN BE EVERYTHING. Some are funny, some are fantasy films that are not meant to be taken that seriously, some make commentaries about the hardships in life, some explore the deepest psychologies of men, etc etc etc etc. So you can't say that just because a story has characters that the characters have to be deep, or that if it has a plot a plot has to be deep. That's ridiculous.

Again, answer my question: will you take it against Cinderella that it has such a predictable plot and cliched characters? Seriously, would you?

And Wolverine is horrendous. Good god, to even compare it to Avatar. And *top critics agree with me by the way: Avatar's 94% vs Wolverine's 16%*. Are you saying that you're better than this collective group who spend most of their working days doing something related to movies? 

In any case, nothing will ever come out of this argument. Haters will be haters and will bash the movie endlessly because they want to go against the bandwagon, which for them makes them feel superior. And of course they're going to deny and say they are just giving their own opinions and shit like that. Well, guess what, if you truly are just giving your own opinion then why don't you just let live and stop stalking this thread? The fact that you're following this thread and picking-on even the most innocent praise Avatar gets simply reveals your nitpicking attitude, the attitude you probably carried while watching the film and thus precluded any possible enjoyment you would've gotten from it if you watched it with an open mind. You have your opinion, that's great, try to respect others opinions and let them have their own fun discussing a movie they like, without worrying that some elitist will be breathing down their necks for every positive remark they're going to utter.

ps pls don't interpret my last paragraph too literally and try to read between the lines. k thanks


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> NO SINGLE MOVIE CAN BE EVERYTHING. Some are funny, some are fantasy films that are not meant to be taken that seriously, some make commentaries about the hardships in life, some explore the deepest psychologies of men, etc etc etc etc. So you can't say that just because a story has characters that the characters have to be deep, or that if it has a plot a plot has to be deep. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Again, answer my question: will you take it against Cinderella that it has such a predictable plot? Seriously, would you?
> 
> ...



Why don't you stop throwing a hissy fit? Seriously if your best defense is that someone agrees with you that the movie was good then that's no defense at all. The movie was a mediocre special effects vessel that he got lucky with and probably banked on selling the technology more than the movie.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why don't you stop throwing a hissy fit? Seriously if your best defense is that someone agrees with you that the movie was good then that's no defense at all. The movie was a mediocre special effects vessel that he got lucky with and probably banked on selling the technology more than the movie.



quoting people who make a living out of movie reviews does not constitute no defense. it's not like i was saying that the priest in the other town agrees with me 

and you haven't answered my cinderella question


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> oh it's the last one. as i already said this will obviously be a fruitless discussion.



Because among your points of reason is that "it wasn't made to have a good plot and characters"...well MISSION ACCOMPLISHED Cameron. 

I am going to make a movie that wasn't made to have characters or a plot or any different settings...yep I'll just sit a camera in my yard and run it for two hours. Then I'll go collect my trophy for most original screenplay.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

edited my post before you replied to it, reply to that instead.

and haha, you don't understand why discussions like this will be fruitless and lay all the blame on me instead? really? cool, whatever. do your own thing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

How about not, appeal to authority and to the majority aren't defenses in an argument like this. I can go out and find people who didn't like Avatar and have them vouch in the same way. I don't because that's a bad way to conduct an argument.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

answer my cinderella question


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> answer my cinderella question



Is there a coin slot somewhere on me? 

I didn't answer your Cinderella question because the question is bad. 

1. It was written in 1634.

2. Not all movies have to be unpredictable, they do however have to have more going for them than special effects.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 18, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> NO SINGLE MOVIE CAN BE EVERYTHING. Some are funny, some are fantasy films that are not meant to be taken that seriously, some make commentaries about the hardships in life, some explore the deepest psychologies of men, etc etc etc etc. So you can't say that just because a story has characters that the characters have to be deep, or that if it has a plot a plot has to be deep. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Again, answer my question: will you take it against Cinderella that it has such a predictable plot and cliched characters? Seriously, would you?
> 
> ...


My friends didn't want to see Avatar and I had to argue with them about how awesome it was going to be.  I went in to it thinking it was going to be enjoyable and completely open to liking it.  I came out very disappointed and expressed it to my friends before I even knew what side the bandwagon took.

Not all movies can be everything, we aren't saying it has to, but it has to be creative in whatever area it wants to have.  You don't want to have a good plot or characters(Crank 2) at least be creative in the mindless action. You don't want any action, then be creative in characters, dialogue, and plot (Moon).  Want to have all of them, then you're a fucking awesome movie (Dark Knight).  Outside of shaving some animals and breaking a bunch of glowsticks in a rainforest there was nothing creative about this and I don't know if those two things are really that creative.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 18, 2010)

Gooba said:


> My friends didn't want to see Avatar and I had to argue with them about how awesome it was going to be.  I went in to it thinking it was going to be enjoyable and completely open to liking it.  I came out very disappointed and expressed it to my friends before I even knew what side the bandwagon took.



Point taken. There's nothing wrong with not liking it, what I don't like is the attitude of some people especially when it comes to people who like it. Live and let live.

For my part, I went into the movie without any expectations whatsoever; I haven't even seen a single trailer. I went out of the theater liking it. Not close to being my favorite, but it definitely was worth my time.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Arguing opinions, man what a great way to spend one's time.
People like this film, people hate this film, in the end everyone's opinions will remain unchanged and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 18, 2010)

It would have done you better to realize that first before you jumped in methinks


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It would have done you better to realize that first before you jumped in methinks



Yeah, I hate getting negged because MAI OPINAN IZ WRONG DURRRP


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Yeah, I hate getting negged because MAI OPINAN IZ WRONG DURRRP



I negged you for this reason:



> For some reason I have a feeling you're a silly introvert IRL.
> All of the other internet tough guys I've known IRL always lack the balls to talk shit IRL but on the internet they act like they're hot shit.



Retreating to personal insults is stupid, that's why I negged you. I dunno what post I negged you on because I was scrolling through the thread reading your other posts and I might've negged you on a different post. Don't remember.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> I negged you for this reason:
> 
> 
> 
> Retreating to personal insults is stupid, that's why I negged you. I dunno what post I negged you on because I was scrolling through the thread reading your other posts and I might've negged you on a different post. Don't remember.



Oh, well that's understandable, but insulting me back on the neg message seems hypocritical.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Oh, well that's understandable, but insulting me back on the neg message seems* hypocritical*.



Just like James Cameron.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Just like James Cameron.


I dun get eet.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Cameron puts both anti-technology and anti-corporation themes into the film. 3D cameras and CGI plus produced by FOX and advertised by McDonald's


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mr. Cameron puts both anti-technology and anti-corporation themes into the film. 3D cameras and CGI plus produced by FOX and advertised by McDonald's



I've always thought that, lol.
But I don't really watch Cameron films for the hippie messages.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Mr. Cameron puts both anti-technology and anti-corporation themes into the film. 3D cameras and CGI plus produced by FOX and advertised by McDonald's



Never even considered that. But yeah that's a valid point.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2010)

thats nothing the official toys they are showing at Toyfare come with computer software to take a picture you upload and convert it to a Na'vi

lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

my balls are converted to navi


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, so I finally got around to seeing this movie.

Before even watching it, I already knew not to expect much originality from it. It is, after all, Pocahontas in Space, and it proved to be just that.

The visuals were, of course, stunning. The plot was not anything special, but it at least managed to keep me entertained while watching it. Another issue I had was that I really didn't feel any connection with any of the characters.

That said, it was an okay watch, but not something I would have wanted to see in theatres (and I didn't ).

Honestly though, all the uproar Avatar has caused has been completely unwarranted.


----------



## Dante (Feb 20, 2010)

special effects were great, the plot was ok, i did enjoy the movie but still nothing very special.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> my balls are converted to navi



You should get them checked out.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Okay, so I finally got around to seeing this movie.
> 
> Before even watching it, I already knew not to expect much originality from it. It is, after all, Pocahontas in Space, and it proved to be just that.
> 
> ...



You pretty much had the same issue I had then. It felt like they were just taking them straight out of the cliche character manual.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

I hated how we practically knew nothing about Jake Sully. Was in the military, brother died, handicapped...and that was pretty much it. :|


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hated how we practically knew nothing about Jake Sully. Was in the military, brother died, handicapped...and that was pretty much it. :|



We get very little sense of anyone. Contrast this with Bad Boys, which is essentially not a deep movie in the least. We know a lot about both characters, their upbringing, their love lives, family lives , their money situations and likes and dislikes. It didn't make the movie deep to know these things...it just made the characters seem like you could relate to them some.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

Jake Sully's brother died. He was in the military where he got paralyzed. He went to Pandora. He walked around and gets lost. He fell in love with a native and nature while spying on them for the humans. He turned against humans to save Pandora. He became one of them.

Compare to:

Bruce in  Batman Begins:
Bruce Wayne had a love interest named Rachel Dawes since he was eight years old. His parents, Martha and Thomas were shot in front of him and he blames himself for their death. He becomes angry and obsessed with revenge. Unable to move pass it, Bruce goes to college without much care and returns to kill the man who shot his parents when the man was being released from jail. But he didn't kill the man because someone else did.. Soon after, he travels the world and lives the life of a "criminal" where he learns why people do the things they do. He then learns martial arts and returns to Gotham to save the city that his parents dedicated so much of their life into. 
Bruce in The Dark Knight:
Things begin to escalate and he questions himself if this is the right thing to do. While he questions himself, his long time friend dies and one of his trusted companions turns against Gotham. He pushes himself to the limit, trying to do what's right even though so many people, like Rachel Dawes his love interest, are in the crossfire. And Bruce continues to be Batman for Gotham while the police chase after him, because he wants Gotham to be the place that his parents desired. And he is so far into this persona that he can never abandon it.

Oh...yea...we know a lot about Jake Sully. So much about him. Yup. So much.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2010)

you are oversimplifying it too make a point, so i insist your being obstinate.  

The writers loaded imagery and symbolism on to jake, and they used it effectively to tell a long story very succinctly, obviously bc the movie had alot of things to accomplish in a short time frame.  what you are saying is you weren't "told" about jake sully.  Well that means you aren't paying attention, there's alot of information about jake sully there to interpret.  Sorry that the writers didn't spell things out for you.  I know that's an ongoing trend of the movies these days, to spell things out for moronic audiences, usually it's blatant and ridiculous.

I thought sully was an awesome character, full of devotion, devotion to his family, his country, his loved ones.  He was also a guy full of life who was literally cut down by misfortune of his being a little too adventuresome (i bet that's how he lost his legs, being a brave knucklehead).  And i especially feel for him as he's conflicted over his duty to the company and his duty to the navi.

It's all there


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

No. Honestly, I can't think of anything.

Bruce Wayne has a past that motivates his future and his decisions.
Jake does not. So he's paralyzed? Give him legs and never mention the fact of his disability ever again. So he has a dead brother? Don't even bother making that a motivation for what he does. He took the Avatar job for money. Why? I dunno, maybe he doesn't have a job cause Earth is too over crowded BUT THEY DIDN'T SHOW IT.



> The writers loaded imagery and symbolism on to jake, and they used it effectively to tell a long story very succinctly, obviously bc the movie had alot of things to accomplish in a short time frame. what you are saying is you weren't "told" about jake sully. Well that means you aren't paying attention, there's alot of information about jake sully there to interpret. Sorry that the writers didn't spell things out for you. I know that's an ongoing trend of the movies these days, to spell things out for moronic audiences, usually it's blatant and ridiculous.



You must be trolling.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> You must be trolling.


Probably.  Didn't he jokingly call Fantastic Four a great movie a few weeks back?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 20, 2010)

Avatar was ahead of its time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe being handicapped and wanting to walk again is considered imagery?

Realistically, I think that even someone in 6th grade can see that there's not much good imagery here. I mean its more like taking the imagery and putting it right out in front. Communicate with nature? *WE CAN.* 

I think that the whole environmental message just pissed me off too.


----------



## Chee (Feb 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Probably.  Didn't he jokingly call Fantastic Four a great movie a few weeks back?



Yea, he did. But he's been keeping up this James Cameron wankery for weeks.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2010)

> Another issue I had was that I really didn't feel any connection with any of the characters.



Really? I remember feeling quite connected with his character, his avatar more so than the human character tho.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, I was connected to Jake. Background information isn't entirely necessary in order to connect to a character.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried to connect with the empty shell they gave us. A random person, don't really care about his background, and just go with what he's thrown into. It wasn't necessarily about what got him there, but what he'd do now that he was there.

I mean, I try to give the movie more than it gave in return just because I enjoyed it so much, but I can admit that they didn't give any backstory whatsoever *in the theater release*. When the 9-disc 3-D blu-ray with 100+ hours of massive deleted scenes and 'making of' clips comes out I'm sure they'll put a little more insight into the issue.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Background information, no matter how little, can be really effective if it effects the character.
Jake's background information was pointless, it helped the plot but it didn't help/hurt him as a character.

And I don't mean that background information is only for the character. It can be for the plot and story as well. But I think its important for a character to have some that effects his decisions and his personality.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I tried to connect with the empty shell they gave us. A random person, don't really care about his background, and just go with what he's thrown into. It wasn't necessarily about what got him there, but what he'd do now that he was there.
> 
> I mean, I try to give the movie more than it gave in return just because I enjoyed it so much, but I can admit that they didn't give any backstory whatsoever *in the theater release*. When the 9-disc 3-D blu-ray with 100+ hours of massive deleted scenes and 'making of' clips comes out I'm sure they'll put a little more insight into the issue.



Yeah, but the issue is we paid to see a movie, or you all did, why should you not get any background in said movie? The thing was over two hours, they could have slipped more background in if they hadn't tried to get more gawking scenes to show off the effects.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2010)

What about Titanic? You don't really know anything about the characters' past, but, at least I don't think, it takes away from the movie as a whole.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Fraust said:


> What about Titanic? You don't really know anything about the characters' past, but, at least I don't think, it takes away from the movie as a whole.


I barely remember that movie, I think I saw parts of it. Liked what I saw better than this.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess the genre's play a big part. I understand everyone wants to know what Jake's motivation is and in Titanic no one really cares what Jack's motivation is, they just care about how he gets the girl.

Cameron needs to think of some more original names. Jack and Jake are too similar for the two biggest movies of all time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Furries love Avatar:


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't get the obsession. 

Shouldn't be talking.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

no, u don't want a background story, you want a prequel story, which is another droll hollywood trend.  

Jake sully is not a deep person, but he is as deep and complex as most of us our when we encounter difficult situations.  The movie makes it very clear he's a big knucklehead.  If you want to see him reading shakespeare and pontificating on it's deeper meaning, that's not jake sully. the movie never says it's him.  Watch batman if you want some troubled psychotic crybaby.

And rukia, cmon now!  i've lambasted pretty much every comic book movie made in the last decade.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

Trolling. Definitely trolling.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 21, 2010)

AVATAR To be released on DVD and BLUERAY April 22. 2010

In a wide-ranging interview today, director James Cameron said that his blockbuster movie ?Avatar? will have a 3-D Blu-ray release later this year.

The Oscar-winning filmmaker, who is nominated for best director at the coming Oscars, said that with a wave of companies set to release 3-D compatible TVs, the time was right to issue his film in 3-D for the home viewer.

?It?s all right on schedule,? said Cameron. ?We?ll do the Blu-ray and the standard def DVD April 22nd, that?s our plan as of right now, and that?ll be pretty much bare bones. And then we?ll do a value-added DVD and a 3-D Blu-ray in I think November sometime.?

Fox Home Entertainment couldn?t confirm the release dates.

[UPDATE: A spokesman for Fox Home Entertainment said on Thursday night that the "3-D is in the conceptual stage and 'Avatar' will not be out on 3-D Blu-ray in November."]

Cameron said he hopes to do a sequel to ?Avatar? but he wants to do it ?cheaper and faster.? He said the sequel will be ?a continuation of the same characters. We?re going to widen the universe in quotes, meaning the envelope of the setting of the story.?

?Avatar? was released by Twentieth Century Fox, a division of News Corp., which also owns The Wall Street Journal.

The director has said he wants to try to shine a light on environmental issues by playing up the green aspects of ?Avatar.? ?We?re not going to bequeath to our children a world that?s a sustainable world at the rate that we?re going,? he said. ?It?s gonna take a fundamental reboot of the way we view our relationship with the natural world and each other and with business and with the economy?that indefinite growth is not a good thing.?

April 22, the date Cameron said is set for the release of the initial DVD and Blu-ray of ?Avatar,? is also Earth Day.

Cameron has been promoting his Oscar candidacy this week in New York, but he said he?s also pulling for the success of his ex-wife Kathryn Bigelow, who is nominated for best director for ?The Hurt Locker.? She could become the first woman to win in the category?but she?d have to beat Cameron. ?Honestly, it blunts my desire to go after it quite so aggressively, because I?d love to see her feted and anointed as the first female director [to win an Oscar],? says Cameron.

Cameron also fondly recalled directing Bigelow in a 1980s music video called ?Reach? that was shot for Bill Paxton?s band Martini Ranch. The clip has recently gotten attention on the Web.

?The whole thing was made for some ridiculously small amount of money, everyone did it for free,? says Cameron of the music video. ?And I had met Kathryn recently, she had just cast Bill in ?Near Dark??we talked her into playing the Clint Eastwood character and of course she was great. I think that?s the only acting I ever heard of her doing.?

[Note: an earlier headline to this story made a reference to the "Avatar" 3-D Blu-ray release date. The headline was changed after Fox Home Entertainment said that the 3-D Blu-ray would not be released in November.]

Source:


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

oh how awesome his wife is the one that directed hurt locker. that was a good film.

i'm surprised at the early home release of avatar


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

We still have Earth Day? Guess I know what day to burn a shit load of tires.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

> April 22, the date Cameron said is set for the release of the initial DVD and Blu-ray of “Avatar,” is also Earth Day.



Ohohohhoohoho, you're so clever Cameron.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You pretty much had the same issue I had then. It felt like they were just taking them straight out of the cliche character manual.



Well, the entire plot of the movie was cliché. Not that that is always a bad thing, if the old story is told in an interesting way. It felt like Avatar could have done this, but they decided to focus more on the pretty visuals instead.



narutosimpson said:


> The writers loaded imagery and symbolism on to jake, and they used it effectively to tell a long story very succinctly, obviously bc the movie had alot of things to accomplish in a short time frame.  what you are saying is you weren't "told" about jake sully.



When ambiguity is used in fiction, the creator needs to be very careful with it, because it's a tool that can be either very good or horribly bad.

In the case of Jake Sully, we know very little about his background, leaving us to guess things about his past as you have done. However, rather than doing any good, it can leave one feeling no real attachment towards the character if he doesn't have enough good traits to make up for the ambiguity. Honestly, he didn't, because he is cliché rather than interesting and unique.

An example of good ambiguity can be found at the end of Pan's Labyrinth. We don't know if the girl (Sophia?) really dies or if she returns to her magical world. But it worked so well that it made for an incredibly powerful ending.



Ennoea said:


> Really? I remember feeling quite connected with his character, his avatar more so than the human character tho.



The reason I could not feel connected to him was due to the lack of background and his character being so overused without any distinctive or interesting personal qualities.

To put it another way, had Jake Sully died in the movie, I really would not have felt sorry for him because there was nothing there for me to form an attachment.


----------



## Chee (Feb 21, 2010)

> To put it another way, had Jake Sully died in the movie, I really would not have felt sorry for him because there was nothing there for me to form an attachment.



I didn't feel anything when...that...what's her name died.

Edit: Grace. Yea, when Grace died.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't either, mostly because Sigourney Weaver never stays dead.

Anyway I just heard about the sequel James Cameron plans to do (followed by Battle Angel).  Why dilute the franchise like this?  The magic was a one-time only thing.  It'd be better if they could cash in on cartoon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I didn't either, mostly because *Sigourney Weaver never stays dead*.
> 
> Anyway I just heard about the sequel James Cameron plans to do (followed by Battle Angel).  Why dilute the franchise like this?  The magic was a one-time only thing.  It'd be better if they could cash in on cartoon.



Why dilute it? It's pretty diluted as it is, he just wants cash.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

All the theaters that are playing IMAX 3D in my city is all sold out of passes for this movie. I still haven't seen it but I wanted to go today. So is there that big of a difference in Imax 3D and Digital 3D on a regular screen?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

if you can do imax, just do it.  better sound and more immersion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 21, 2010)

The Sony sound system is supposedly better than the 3-d and you can't get both in one place from my understanding. Hell when I watched it on here the sound was amazing which says a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Why dilute it? It's pretty diluted as it is, he just wants cash.



Judging from the first script of the movie, he really put his heart and soul into this movie.  James Cameron doesn't half-ass movies it's his life, he sacrificed family for it.  Time restraints are a bitch though so we got what we got.





Big Boss said:


> All the theaters that are playing IMAX 3D in my city is all sold out of passes for this movie. I still haven't seen it but I wanted to go today. So is there that big of a difference in Imax 3D and Digital 3D on a regular screen?



Huge difference (no pun intended) even the glasses.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2010)

Chee said:


> I didn't feel anything when...that...what's her name died.
> 
> Edit: Grace. Yea, when Grace died.



My point exactly.

They clearly tried to set that up to be a very sad and touching scene, but it just didn't work.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2010)

TBH Grace was the only character I cared about, but mostly because I just like Weaver by default.  Oh and I felt bad for Tsu'tey, being dicked over by the plot for no reason other than floaty puffballs, whose death wasn't as good as it should have been.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> My point exactly.
> 
> They clearly tried to set that up to be a very sad and touching scene, but it just didn't work.



Dude really?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2010)

> Why dilute it? It's pretty diluted as it is, he just wants cash.



I think he's rich enough, he wants to what he wants to do. Can you blame a studio wanting a sequel for this movie though? 

I'd take this over a crappy reboot anyday tho.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Dude really?



Yes, really.

Grace was an example of a character I could have liked because I liked her attitude. Her sarcasm and the fact that she wasn't afraid to talk down to the General made her enjoyable. But sadly, she just didn't have enough screen time to really get into her character. They focused more on everything else, so that when she did die I couldn't feel much over it.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2010)

When Grace died I was thinking more "Oh, so THAT'S how Jake will eventually become a Na'Vi" rather than her actual death. I wish it was just a bit less predictable because I would've been able to enjoy those types of things a little more.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, really.
> 
> Grace was an example of a character I could have liked because I liked her attitude. Her sarcasm and the fact that she wasn't afraid to talk down to the General made her enjoyable. But sadly, she just didn't have enough screen time to really get into her character. They focused more on everything else, so that when she did die I couldn't feel much over it.



That's not what I'm talking about.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked the evolution her character had from hating all marines to liking Jake.

Grace: Stupid grunt.
*Jake ignores the scientists and runs outside with his avatar"
Grace: Hai best buddy!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> When Grace died I was thinking more "Oh, so THAT'S how Jake will eventually become a Na'Vi" rather than her actual death. I wish it was just a bit less predictable because I would've been able to enjoy those types of things a little more.


Lol; I know right? I saw the same shit going down.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 22, 2010)

i didn't feel very connected to any particular character.

however, i did sympathize with the entire n'avi race as a whole  theirs is a beautiful race, world, and culture


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I didn't connect to any of them either 

Or the entire culture, wonder if I am not being sympathetic enough   It was really beautiful though, so outwordly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> When Grace died I was thinking more "Oh, so THAT'S how Jake will eventually become a Na'Vi" rather than her actual death. I wish it was just a bit less predictable because I would've been able to enjoy those types of things a little more.



it was a hint of things that could happen, but none of us knew if he would actually go thru with the transformation.



Gooba said:


> I liked the evolution her character had from hating all marines to liking Jake.
> 
> Grace: Stupid grunt.
> *Jake ignores the scientists and runs outside with his avatar"
> Grace: Hai best buddy!



Totally natural! When she figured out that he would be productive quickly and even moreso cause of his personality, she took to him.  Makes perfect sense.

you guys are just hate circle jerking, you're embarrassing yourselves. well, it's much easier to complain in life than to get anything of value done


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it was a hint of things that could happen, but none of us knew if he would actually go thru with the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you're just trolling.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you guys are just hate circle jerking, you're embarrassing yourselves. well, it's much easier to complain in life than to get anything of value done



What are you talking about? I outright said the movie was decent, just unoriginal and unworthy of all the hype it is getting. That's not circlejerking or complaining, it's being truthful.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I liked the evolution her character had from hating all marines to liking Jake.
> 
> Grace: Stupid grunt.
> *Jake ignores the scientists and runs outside with his avatar"
> Grace: Hai best buddy!



I like to think I'm good at analyzing character development.  And that wasn't how it went.  She was still playfully questioning the role he would play in the program.

It was all in the way she spoke.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it was a hint of things that could happen, but none of us knew if he would actually go thru with the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she hates marines for being meatheads, but the natural reaction to one acting like a meathead is for her to instantly like him?


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> When Grace died I was thinking more "Oh, so THAT'S how Jake will eventually become a Na'Vi" rather than her actual death. I wish it was just a bit less predictable because I would've been able to enjoy those types of things a little more.



This! Totally!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it was a hint of things that could happen, but none of us knew if he would actually go thru with the transformation.



No.. no, I was pretty fuckin' sure that's what was going to happen. There is no reason whatsoever to think otherwise. He solves literally all his problems by doing so, therefore it's an inevitable, no two ways about it, decision.

Too predictable.


----------



## Chee (Feb 22, 2010)

Simpson is just trollin'.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 22, 2010)

Fraust said:


> No.. no, I was pretty fuckin' sure that's what was going to happen. There is no reason whatsoever to think otherwise. He solves literally all his problems by doing so, therefore it's an inevitable, no two ways about it, decision.
> 
> Too predictable.


Exactly, like the whole area of the world where the radio signals didn't penetrate. Which militarily made no sense. I like how the plane signals couldn't get radar but the Avatar signals which seem more complex worked. Also if they had to fly blind, why not put ground troops down, paint the tree with lasers and bombard it with bombs.

But when they introduced it I was like "well there's how he rebels with the body".


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2010)

Link removed

For anyone who missed it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

Jesus Christ, they didn't .


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Link removed
> 
> For anyone who missed it



lol, no    .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 28, 2010)

One thing that surprised, and disappointed, me about this movie was that human technology had advanced incredibly, but they were still using traditional firearms and had not developed energy-based weapons (such as plasma cannons or lasers) or perfected rail guns. Was that simply for the sake of convenience to the audience, so that the weapons would be weapons with which they were more familiar?


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 28, 2010)

hating circle, lol if you hate the movie so much then why do you keep going on the same theme of conversation?

besides COCO o brain said that it was the best movie ever made.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One thing that surprised, and disappointed, me about this movie was that human technology had advanced incredibly, but they were still using traditional firearms and had not developed energy-based weapons (such as plasma cannons or lasers) or perfected rail guns. Was that simply for the sake of convenience to the audience, so that the weapons would be weapons with which they were more familiar?



It had to do with how costly it was transporting equipment from Earth.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It had to do with how costly it was transporting equipment from Earth.


Yea, like when the Conquistadors had to travel across the Atlantic so the only weapons they brought were spears and bows and arrows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 28, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One thing that surprised, and disappointed, me about this movie was that human technology had advanced incredibly, but they were still using traditional firearms and had not developed energy-based weapons (such as plasma cannons or lasers) or perfected rail guns. Was that simply for the sake of convenience to the audience, so that the weapons would be weapons with which they were more familiar?


You expect Cameron to do that much research? I mean most of the stuff wasn't that advanced that they showed. Cryostasis and medical stuff was better. But even that giant digging machine shown is already in existence. 



And we already have rail guns.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2010)

Holy shit thats one big ass digging machine.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And we already have rail guns.



I am aware that rail guns are already developed and in limited use; that is why is used the word "developed" for the lasers and plasma cannons but the word "perfected" for rail guns in my previous post.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Holy shit thats one big ass digging machine.



It worries me because apparently the Germans need to dig an ocean for some reason 



DemonDragonJ said:


> I am aware that rail guns are already developed and in limited use; that is why is used the word "developed" for the lasers and plasma cannons but the word "perfected" for rail guns in my previous post.



Ah I see. Even then, I doubt that he's even aware of a rail gun and why they didn't just put in a small ground force, paint that tree of souls with a laser and pop it with a smart bomb didn't make sense either.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Yea, like when the Conquistadors had to travel across the Atlantic so the only weapons they brought were spears and bows and arrows.



Blame Cameron's since of shipping/finances, but that website said that everything per cm flown from Earth to Pandora cost a huge amount.


----------



## Koi (Mar 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Blame Cameron's since of shipping/finances, but that website said that everything per cm flown from Earth to Pandora cost a huge amount.



Really, you'd think plasma/energy cartridges would weigh MUCH less than bullets and missiles and shit.  Filled with gas instead of solid metal, and all.  Cameron really doesn't have an eye for intricate technical details and mechanics the way, say, Lucas does.  I think that's one of the main differences as to why Star Wars was great sci-fi and Avatar was alright.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 1, 2010)

the movie was pretty good. some scenes made me cry. 

how it makes fun of the US government's policy towards Indians and other similar nations was very nicely put.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Snow Princess said:


> the movie was pretty good. some scenes made me cry.
> 
> how it makes fun of the US government's policy towards Indians and other similar nations was very nicely put.


If by nicely put you mean thinly veiled and ripped off of other sources I guess I could see that.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One thing that surprised, and disappointed, me about this movie was that human technology had advanced incredibly, but they were still using traditional firearms and had not developed energy-based weapons (such as plasma cannons or lasers) or perfected rail guns. Was that simply for the sake of convenience to the audience, so that the weapons would be weapons with which they were more familiar?



Unless I am mistaken, somewhere in the movie possibly the beginning it said something about them going to Pandora because of a 'dying earth' meaning they lost most if not all of their resources to construct such massive weapons.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> Really, you'd think plasma/energy cartridges would weigh MUCH less than bullets and missiles and shit.  Filled with gas instead of solid metal, and all.  Cameron really doesn't have an eye for intricate technical details and mechanics the way, say, Lucas does.  I think that's one of the main differences as to why Star Wars was great sci-fi and Avatar was alright.







The Earth in that movie has really,really advanced shit going for it.

The thing is that the magnetic field of the planet combined with the magnetic field of the gas giant it revolves around make most advanced pieces of machinery not work there.

And also those guys aren't the freaking military,just a small mercenary guard force.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 1, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The Earth in that movie has really,really advanced shit going for it.
> 
> The thing is that the magnetic field of the planet combined with the magnetic field of the gas giant it revolves around make most advanced pieces of machinery not work there.


Yea, they need to use the non-advanced technology like guns from 1988 and devices which put a human's consciousness into a genetically engineered alien/human hybrid.  Trapped in the 20th century.



> And also those guys aren't the freaking military,just a small mercenary guard force.


Like how Blackwater mercenaries in Iraq all use bows and arrows.

Sorry for all the sarcasm, but... really?  The arguments for their guns making sense are just silly.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Yea, they need to use the non-advanced technology like guns from 1988 and devices which put a human's consciousness into a genetically engineered alien/human hybrid.  Trapped in the 20th century.
> 
> Like how Blackwater mercenaries in Iraq all use bows and arrows.
> 
> Sorry for all the sarcasm, but... really?  The arguments for their guns making sense are just silly.



1988? 

All of those weapons used in the movie looked a bit more futuristic to me.

And regarding the human-alien consciousness transfer..that's where you have to suspend your disbelief for a second,or else the whole thing won't work because the tech presented there was second to none in its advance except maybe the starships that achieved 90% of the speed of light.

In short,the transfer pods and the starships are way more advanced than anything presented in-universe regarding technology.

Edit:Regarding the mercenaries..Blackwater doesn't use bows and arrows because the opposition doesn't use bows and arrows.

There is no threat on Pandora that couldn't be solved with the current tech the mercenaries have.

Even a small task force that would have been insignificant on Earth managed to defeat the might of 10 or more clans working together and only went down due to DEM..


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> Really, you'd think plasma/energy cartridges would weigh MUCH less than bullets and missiles and shit.  Filled with gas instead of solid metal, and all.  Cameron really doesn't have an eye for intricate technical details and mechanics the way, say, Lucas does.  I think that's one of the main differences as to why Star Wars was great sci-fi and Avatar was alright.



lucas had people fighting near lava and not burning.

Cameron has designed cameras and hes very own submersibles, to have hes own private visits to the bismarck , titanic and other abysmal areas of the sea.

He didnt employ plasma rifles and stuff because he didnt wanted that stuff in he's own universe. He set the laws for hes universe and if he doesnt want plasmas or lightsabers then there wont be.

Besides they where just a small mercenary force, not a freakin nation.
Also bringing plasmas and laser guns would be just overkill so there was simply no need for that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> lucas had people fighting near lava and not burning.
> 
> Cameron has designed cameras and hes very own submersibles, to have hes own private visits to the bismarck , titanic and other abysmal areas of the sea.
> 
> ...



1. You can actually use your force powers to ward off heat. (if you want to talk about people having their own universes) 

2. People can stand pretty near lava, not right on it but close depending on the temperature). 

3. Cameron's own universe looked pretty much like a slightly updated version of ours. Though energy weapons are impractical in some ways and even in Star Trek don't come into common use until centuries from now, he could have done something to make things seem a little more realistic. The wheel chair the guy had was pretty much just a wheel chair and it seemed like much of the advancements didn't seem proportional to others.

*Edit: *Forgot to mention, did this mercenary group not have one plane? A Russian MIG held together with tape and glue could have run through those Dragon things and bombed that tree in a matter of minutes.


----------



## illusion (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 3. Cameron's own universe looked pretty much like a slightly updated version of ours. Though energy weapons are impractical in some ways and even in Star Trek don't come into common use until centuries from now, he could have done something to make things seem a little more realistic. The wheel chair the guy had was pretty much just a wheel chair and it seemed like much of the advancements didn't seem proportional to others.



Who's to say, that in that universe, they didn't make a huge break through in space travel, but not in weaponry? Or maybe they didn't bring their "lasers"? Maybe the government doesn't allow transportation of certain weapons. There's a million reasons I can come up with to explain the lack of advancements in certain areas, but the question is, who gives a shit?

If you're worried about trivial questions like this, which we can't answer because of lack of information, then you missed the entire movie.



> *Edit: *Forgot to mention, did this mercenary group not have one plane? A Russian MIG held together with tape and glue could have run through those Dragon things and bombed that tree in a matter of minutes.



Umm, they did take that tree down in a matter of minutes. 

The problem they ran into was in that place where their navigation systems didn't work.

I, personally, agree with some of you in here about the storyline being recycled and some of the movie was highly predictable. Although, I think some of you are really going out of your way to bring this movie down. Take it for what it was, an entertaining movie with great visuals, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

illusion said:


> Who's to say, that in that universe, they didn't make a huge break through in space travel, but not in weaponry? Or maybe they didn't bring their "lasers"? Maybe the government doesn't allow transportation of certain weapons. There's a million reasons I can come up with to explain the lack of advancements in certain areas, but the question is, who gives a shit?
> 
> If you're worried about trivial questions like this, which we can't answer because of lack of information, then you missed the entire movie.
> 
> ...



I mean the little pink tree that they were dancing by. Not the Lifa tree look-a-like. 



Even if they had limited runway space, a Harrier could take off or something like that. And its highly unlikely that humans would advance without advancing military stuff, most great advancements are dumped into weaponry. 

You wouldn't be on a computer this advanced if not for the Atomic Weapons program.


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> 1. You can actually use your force powers to ward off heat. (if you want to talk about people having their own universes)
> 
> 2. People can stand pretty near lava, not right on it but close depending on the temperature).
> 
> ...



While I'm not defending James' world here, I would like to point out that perhaps some technology such as newer jets may not run very well or at all on Pandora because it is carbon based - who knows what other gasses out there may conflict with new types of jet fuel.

That being said, the rockets they used definitely were using some type of fuel - unless that fuel is unable to power jets or is a rare fuel type.

Theres many variables, some make sense some don't.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2010)

all this overanalyzing is funny


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe they brought older cheaper guns because they thought they wouldn't need more advanced weaponry against blue monkeys living in trees who still use with bow and arrows.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

chikkychappy said:


> all this overanalyzing is funny


Yeah its not like there aren't people out there painting themselves blue and killing themselves over this movie...

...oh wait, there are.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah its not like there aren't people out there painting themselves blue and killing themselves over this movie...
> 
> ...oh wait, there are.



and they're funny as well, so what's your point?


----------



## illusion (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Even if they had limited runway space, a Harrier could take off or something like that. And its highly unlikely that humans would advance without advancing military stuff, most great advancements are dumped into weaponry.



Highly unlikely, but not impossible, besides that was just one theory. We honestly don't have enough information to explain your question. It could be any number of reasons, or it could just be that Cameron fucked up, I honestly don't know or care.



> Yeah its not like there aren't people out there painting themselves blue and killing themselves over this movie...
> 
> ...oh wait, there are.



That's just sad, but it happens with every big movie. I remember going to Return of the King and seeing some people dressing like Wizards, Elves and Orcs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

illusion said:


> That's just sad, but it happens with every big movie. I remember going to Return of the King and seeing some people dressing like Wizards, Elves and Orcs.


Did they kill themselves?

Even then, hardly comparable considering that Tolkien was a genius that shaped the Fantasy world for decades to come and Cameron's a hack director hiding behind money and special effects at this point.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 1, 2010)

Now he's a hack, Terminator is one of the best movies ever.  We need to restrict him to indies.  Hey, Termintor's profit margin beats Avatar's and Titanic's.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Now he's a hack, Terminator is one of the best movies ever.  We need to restrict him to indies.  Hey, Termintor's profit margin beats Avatar's and Titanic's.


I never properly saw Terminator. I think I was far too young to appreciate it.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2010)

It is rather mind-boggling to think that this movie would have such an impact on the mental state of so many people when far better creations have failed to do so.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It is rather mind-bogling to think that this movie would have such an impact on the mental state of so many people when far better creations have failed to do so.



Think about it, the average person won't sit still long enough to be impressed if they're not faced with breasts, explosions and bright colors ever five and a half seconds.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Think about it, the average person won't sit still long enough to be impressed if they're not faced with breasts, explosions and bright colors ever five and a half seconds.



Which is a sad truth about our society, and why I'm glad I don't consider myself a part of "the average people."

I really don't have anything against this movie. It was okay, but just nothing special. That people are actually talking about killing themselves because "the real world isn't as pretty" is astounding (and shows just how shallow they are).


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 2, 2010)

to me it was kind of overrated


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Which is a sad truth about our society, and why I'm glad I don't consider myself a part of "the average people."
> 
> I really don't have anything against this movie. It was okay, but just nothing special. That people are actually talking about killing themselves because "the real world isn't as pretty" is astounding (and shows just how shallow they are).



Really the whole hooking your head to animals kind of creeped me out. Not sure how its prettier.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, Avatar won the Oscars I expected it would. Mostly technical stuff. 

And I just found out Stephen Lang is giving the commencement speech for my school's graduation


----------



## Arishem (Mar 9, 2010)

On the tech being used, it's been said that the systems being used on Pandora are already three generations old by Earth standards. The newer, more complex machines don't react well to the planet's powerful EM fields. That might change in the sequels, though. I think the reason the movie was received so well is that it's such a unique visual and audio trip. Lets face it: You average moviegoer doesn't care so much about nuanced characters, complex plots, and philosophical/ethical considerations. A film that tries to connect with the audience on a purely animal level should do well.

I just hope that the next films have what the first lacked. If they don't, then there's always Battle Angel Alita to look forward to.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

The films that really connect with a big audience are simplistic movies, with a shallow message, overly simplistic innocent main characters, and alot of entertainment. Titanic, Avatar and Pirates are these films thus the boxoffice. Avatar is pretty, and fun but nothing else.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 9, 2010)

With all these movies nowadays breaking records would it be blasphemy to say Tron Legacy has a chance at breaking Avatars record?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> With all these movies nowadays breaking records would it be blasphemy to say Tron Legacy has a chance at breaking Avatars record?



If tron uses 3-D as well or better, and creates an epic marketing machine like Avatar did...maybe.

Actually, no. One of the reasons why Avatar did so well was because it was presented as the cinematic equivalent of the second coming of jesus. I can't see Tron pulling the same feat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

illmatic said:


> With all these movies nowadays breaking records would it be blasphemy to say Tron Legacy has a chance at breaking Avatars record?



i doubt it.  I bet tron gets a big bump from old fogies reminiscing about the old movie, but that's about it.  I never even watched tron 1  entirely cause that shit is mad boring and dopey.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i doubt it.  I bet tron gets a big bump from old fogies reminiscing about the old movie, but that's about it.  I never even watched tron 1  entirely cause that shit is mad boring and dopey.



Have you seen the trailer for the new one? It actually looks pretty awesome.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Have you seen the trailer for the new one? It actually looks pretty awesome.



i'm sure it looks good, but what's the premise? know what? _who cares!?_ tron is like a 40 year old movie only the 60 year olds remember.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 9, 2010)

It's not made by James Cameron. That's why it won't be as popular. That is all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

Ziko said:


> It's not made by James Cameron. That's why it won't be as popular. That is all.



saying a movie is directed by micheal bay isn't gonna make most of us jump out of our chairs, unless it's to run the other way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm sure it looks good, but what's the premise? know what? _who cares!?_ tron is like a 40 year old movie only the 60 year olds remember.



You could apply that statement to Scarface and Ocean's Eleven, and both of those movies did really well, and scarface is one of the most popular movies of all time.

You can't just write off a movie because it's based on something old.

I mean sure, the plot of tron isn't exactly top notch, but neither is avatars.



Ziko said:


> It's not made by James Cameron. That's why it won't be as popular. That is all.



This is pretty accurate. Although I don't think James Cameron is the reason everyone and their mom lined up to see avatar. 

IMO the primary reason everyone saw it is because they marketed it as something that you just HAD to see and a movie that would change cinema FOREVER, and the movie was visually stunning enough that that statement wasn't total bullshit.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm sure it looks good, but what's the premise? know what? _who cares!?_ tron is like a 40 year old movie only the 60 year olds remember.



The stupidity in this quoted post is immense.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

So I saw the film in IMAX 3D (with a special free ticket).

. . . Story is basic, but the visuals were damn impressive. I can see why everyone talks about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

> tron is like a 40 year old movie only the 60 year olds remember.



Im 20 and I remember it.

Single reason why Tron can't beat Avatar, its aimed purely at fanboys.


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2010)

Tron does not contain ambiguously anthropomorphic skinny blue models of a questionable racial equivalent.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2010)

If they can get the Chinese to watch Tron then they have a chance.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2010)

Koi said:


> Tron does not contain ambiguously anthropomorphic skinny blue models of a questionable racial equivalent.



But it does contain the awesomeness of Jeff Bridges and the hotness of Olivia Wilde.

Haha, I can't wait for the previews "Academy Award winner: Jeff Bridges" as if his performance in Tron will be ANYTHING like his performance in crazy heart.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 12, 2010)

> *'Avatar' set for re-release*
> 
> Avatar' could be heading back to the cinemas later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 12, 2010)

Got milk   ?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2010)

I would love to see the original version of Avatar/Project 880.  I was expecting only to get a glimpse through deleted scenes on Blu-Ray but never even thought of a re-release.  That combined with Samsung's 3-D TVs with Sony's soon to follow is gonna make 2010 an awesome year.


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

Re-releasing it? 

Milking the cash cow, ain't he?


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2010)

> Cameron told USA Today, “The wildcard is that we might be re-releasing the movie this fall [autumn]. It's kind of gotten stomped out because of Alice in Wonderland.



I don't think he notice yet that the movie has been out for 3-4 months and pretty much everyone who cares has seen it already _maybe_ thats why Alice in Wonderland is doing better at the moment, I mean you can't be too sure [/sarcasm]


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I don't think he notice yet that the movie has been out for 3-4 months and pretty much everyone who cares has seen it already _maybe_ thats why Alice in Wonderland is doing better at the moment, I mean you can't be too sure [/sarcasm]



Ugh, yea.

Someone needs to tell James Cameron that Valentine's Day (was it Valentine's Day? I don't which film it was) beat Avatar's box office first. Not Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 12, 2010)

Actually it was Dear John that was the first to beat Avatar in its winning streak


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

40 new minutes? I'm in!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2010)

Someone needs to fucking give it a rest, I mean seriously crying over how it could have made more money? Wtf how much more do you want? Just do what everyone else does and release it on DVD uncut.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sure the new release will make over 100mil on opening day, I'm in.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 13, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I don't think he notice yet that the movie has been out for 3-4 months and pretty much everyone who cares has seen it already _maybe_ thats why Alice in Wonderland is doing better at the moment, I mean you can't be too sure [/sarcasm]



I'm thinking they were referring to the 3D theaters switching to Alice in Wonderland.



> Director Cameron is said to have around 40 minutes of cuts that didn’t make the final film, including one action scene showing Jake Scully proving himself to the Na’vi tribe, reports Reuters.


Didn't he already do that in the theatrical cut...like three times.


----------



## Roy (Mar 13, 2010)

I'd like to see how he became..forgot whats the title, but basically the bad ass with the huge ass bird.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

^Who?  What?  Jake become the Toruk Makto?

What I don't get is why the Na'vi call humans "Skypeople" when talking amongst themselves.  The name for humans in Na'vi is Tawtute, why use English when they don't have to?  Or even, where did they get the name?  I"m pretty sure Grace wouldn't have told them that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'd like to see how he became..forgot whats the title, but basically the bad ass with the huge ass bird.



it's just a fight scene.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2010)

This is exactly the kind of shit the Aztecs warned about. 

Now it looks like Cameron might be on his way to sinking below Michael Bay credibility.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 15, 2010)

I hear mooing.


----------



## Chee (Mar 15, 2010)

He thinks that theaters revolve around him.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 15, 2010)

Excellent!, 40 more minutes because at 2 hours and 30 minutes it was way too short the first time


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Excellent!, 40 more minutes because at 2 hours and 30 minutes it was way to short the first time



He didn't have enough boring magic panthers chasing men through the woods.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 15, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is exactly the kind of shit the Aztecs warned about.
> 
> Now it looks like Cameron might be on his way to sinking below Michael Bay credibility.



Hey, when you have a cash cow, you don't stop milking.

The thing is that Cameron has a bit more sense than M. Bay, since he knows how to tell a decent story, (that and he doesn't shoot like Paul Greengrass on Energy drinks).

But yeah, this whole thing with the Titanic re-release mucks a lot of mud on his face.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

CTK still whining about the movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 15, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hey, when you have a cash cow, you don't stop milking.
> 
> The thing is that Cameron has a bit more sense than M. Bay, since he knows how to tell a decent story, (that and he doesn't shoot like Paul Greengrass on Energy drinks).
> 
> But yeah, this whole thing with the Titanic re-release mucks a lot of mud on his face.


He didn't tell a new story, he rehashed an old one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

A re-release?

I'll just wait for the sequel and the eventual "ULTIMATE AVATAR COLLECTION COLLECTING ALL MOVIES" Blu-Ray set in the future.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

> The Los Angeles Times has  to promote the upcoming DVD and Blu-ray release of Avatar. The interview features a bunch of newsworthy bits, including a *confirmation that Avatar will be rereleased theatrically in August with new footage*, and that the sequel will focus on the Oceans of Pandora. Check out the highlights below:
> 
> * In March it was  that Fox was considering rereleasing Avatar in theaters in Fall 2010, possibly with additional footage. *Cameron confirms the rerelease and extra footage:** ?We?re working on finishing an additional six minutes of the film ? which includes a lot of Weta work ? for a theatrical re-release in August.?*
> * Avatar 2 will take us into the oceans of Pandora: ?We created a broad canvas for the environment of film. That?s not just on Pandora, but throughout the Alpha Centauri AB system. *And we expand out across that system and incorporate more into the story ? not necessarily in the second film, but more toward a third film. *? ? ?Part of my focus in the second film is in creating a different environment ? a different setting within Pandora. And I?m going to be focusing on the ocean on Pandora, which will be equally rich and diverse and crazy and imaginative, but it just won?t be a rain forest. I?m not saying we won?t see what we?ve already seen; we?ll see more of that as well.? Sounds good, but the question is, when can we expect to see the films on the big screen?
> ...





JESUS CHRIST TELL ME THEY ARE NOT RE-RELEASING THIS JUST FOR SIX MINUTES MINUTES OF NEW SHIT.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for 6 minutes they are re-releasing this?

I mean..goddamnit..I am a fan..but still..Cameron..dude..you made enough money with the film..

What..you want to put platinum over your gold plated toilets now?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 21, 2010)

And yet somehow, I am not surprised.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2010)

Cameron's a greedy bitch who thinks he deserves more awards. So of course he will try it.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate this movie more and more every time I hear about it.


----------



## Chee (Apr 21, 2010)

Bah, my friend was talking about the DVD release today. I couldn't care less.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 21, 2010)

Jesus Christ. When is it gonna be release on DVD. I must be a the last person alive to have not yet seen this.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not as if it was a Must see ya know ...


----------



## Higawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I just watched it now 

I wouldnt adress the movie with good or bad but with beautiful

Really a movie for the eyes


----------



## Gooba (Apr 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Jesus Christ. When is it gonna be release on DVD. I must be a the last person alive to have not yet seen this.


Have you seen Fern Gully?  Have you seen Dances with Wolves?  Have you seen Pocahontas?  

Then you _have_ seen it, just imagine any of those plus a neon glow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, it's really not that great of a movie. I didn't even think the visuals were all that stunning or anything (I barely noticed them, maybe because they were too lifelike or maybe because of my machismo not giving a shit, I don't know). Generic movie with a huge graphics buget.

Still, it is decent for some entertainment (especially the fight scenes and that badass general or whatever). I'd watch it again if a girl wanted me to see it with her--of course, that's true for just about any movie.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I will sit down for some pretty shit movies if a girl's involved. Like I saw Sweet Home Alabama, that was like paying to have someone shove hot coals in my ass for two hours. 

And my issue with the visuals is that it seemed like he used a technology that could have looked better if the plants and animals had been more plausible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I've only seen two movies because a girl wanted to see it: Pan's Labyrinth and Stardust.

They were actually both kinda good. 

Unfortunately I've never seen either girl since and they both took something from me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've only seen two movies because a girl wanted to see it: Pan's Labyrinth and Stardust.
> 
> They were actually both kinda good.
> 
> Unfortunately I've never seen either girl since and they both took something from me.



I saw Darkness because of a girl, that was a huge mistake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Darkness? I don't even remember that one. Sounds familiar though. 

Did you jam her?


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unfortunately I've never seen either girl since and they both took something from me.



Wallet? Keys? Cell Phone? 30% from Geico? Standard Virginity? ... Other Virginity? 

I once saw How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days(Matthew McConaughey ) because of a girl. I was young in the ways of the world but she made it up to me later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Darkness? I don't even remember that one. Sounds familiar though.
> 
> Did you jam her?



If jam means what I think it does, then no. She was a pretty annoying girl as it turns out and I can't stand to talk to her to this day.

I mostly will go to movies like this because I guess I like to watch bad movies and I will make fun of the flick. 

Funny side note, if a girl liked Avatar too much, I'd probably be unable to deal with her. Like if she was one of those face painting wackos, sorry, can't do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Detective said:


> Wallet? Keys? Cell Phone? 30% from Geico? Standard Virginity? ... Other Virginity?
> 
> I once saw How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days(Matthew McConaughey ) because of a girl. I was young in the ways of the world but she made it up to me later.


 
:nelsonlaugh

The first girl took my trust, the second one took my pride.

I murdered them both out of hand.


----------



## Detective (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> :nelsonlaugh
> 
> The first girl took my trust, the second one took my pride.





This is the tragic history of almost every true hero of the modern age. Don't worry, whatever doesn't kill you, only makes you more like House. Or a total womanizer like James Bond after Casino Royale. 

...Possibly like Batman if fisticuffs were involved.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

I am striving to become more like House. I even have a plan to shoot myself in the thigh in an attempt to get a cool limp and a reason to carry a neat can.

I would settle for being a world-renowned martial artist in peak human condition though.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel sorry for you guys. Only time I would only watch a chick flick is if my favorite actor is in the movie... I only have a few so lucky me. 

BTW Pan's Labyrinth is a chick flick?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

I think he meant a girl wanted him to watch it.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

And Im saying I would never get dragged into such a situation cuz I don't like chick flicks... and I've never known a guy who would want to go watch a chick flick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I feel sorry for you guys. Only time I would only watch a chick flick is if my favorite actor is in the movie... I only have a few so lucky me.
> 
> BTW Pan's Labyrinth is a chick flick?


 What he said:


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think he meant a girl wanted him to watch it.


 

I guess technically we decided to watch it together. There was a lot of hype for that movie at the time.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful movie on BluRay


----------



## Forlong (Apr 25, 2010)

He made "Terminator 2"?  Well, that's a far better movie than "Avatar".

Here's a video of my thoughts:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdHtTK3SaNE[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, I'm not a fan.  I can see how someone can like it, but I don't.


----------



## Yeobo (Apr 25, 2010)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Beautiful movie on BluRay



It totally is. Just got it on Thursday. :33


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

Forlong said:


> He made "Terminator 2"?  Well, that's a far better movie than "Avatar".
> 
> Here's a video of my thoughts:


----------



## Forlong (Apr 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That guy's voice in the video is so annoying. It was like watching Avatar all over again.



Ouch.  That's _my_ voice.  Thanks for being sensitive.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2010)

Is the Blu-Ray compatible with a 3D TV set?



Forlong said:


> Ouch.  That's _my_ voice.  Thanks for being sensitive.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

Forlong said:


> Ouch.  That's _my_ voice.  *Thanks for being sensitive.*


Hi, I'm CTK, apparently we haven't met.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2010)

I wanted to say that I am watching the Rifftrax of this and I noticed a fundamental flaw, they have jets and they didn't use them to bomb the tree at the end why? Oh because it wouldn't have been easy for the dragons to catch a jet and stop it, I get it...


----------



## Forlong (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hi, I'm CTK, apparently we haven't met.


Hi, I'm Forlong.  Don't worry about your criticism on my voice.  I'm not going to take it personally.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I wanted to say that I am watching the Rifftrax of this and I noticed a fundamental flaw, they have jets and they didn't use them to bomb the tree at the end why? Oh because it wouldn't have been easy for the dragons to catch a jet and stop it, I get it...



Because the plot said so!  That was something I thought was a bit odd, but I found that kind of mistake not to big a deal.  There are more idiotic errors you can make.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrath of Khan sucks flaming dicks.  The Shawkshank Redemption is awesome.  The rest of your review fails like the Wrath of Khan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Forlong said:


> Hi, I'm Forlong.  Don't worry about your criticism on my voice.  I'm not going to take it personally.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the plot said so!  That was something I thought was a bit odd, but I found that kind of mistake not to big a deal.  There are more idiotic errors you can make.




The thing is that a bombing run with a slow moving craft makes no sense, why would we go back to slow crafts as bombs got more explosive? The real point is that current tech, not even future tech, could have beat these people.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The thing is that a bombing run with a slow moving craft makes no sense, why would we go back to slow crafts as bombs got more explosive? The real point is that current tech, not even future tech, could have beat these people.



Only Jets in the movie are in the beginning, I'm watching the movie right now. Lol. Almost done  

3rd time :ho

Oh and also, none of those jets are equipped with rockets.

So in actuality, the real question is why aren't they equipped with rockets? The humans in the movie are stupid, so really it is easy to see why they acted illogical. 

Who cares though, what the hell are you going to do when motherfuackinnature is knocking at your door :ho

*YOU GUNNA DO NOTIN YOU GUNNA DIE!*

HD Avatar ftw!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Only Jets in the movie are in the beginning, I'm watching the movie right now. Lol. Almost done
> 
> 3rd time :ho
> 
> ...



Yeah but they didn't use rockets, they were pushing the payload out the back. (which is equally stupid)


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah but they didn't use rockets, they were pushing the payload out the back. (which is equally stupid)



Hey, no pain no game. Bitches gotta' lift some shit 

Mess wit ma dragons and you gunna feel da pain! 


If only they breathed fire....

Oh and since the second is supposedly about the Oceans of Pandora, will we see free willy


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

Humans were stupid? What about the Navi riding on their horses with spears when the humans had machine guns? Jake Sully really dropped the ball there. I'd diss Avatar but it was a decent blockbuster, and heaven knows how long we've waited for one of those.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Humans were stupid? What about the Navi riding on their horses with spears when the humans had machine guns? Jake Sully really dropped the ball there. I'd diss Avatar but it was a decent blockbuster, and heaven knows how long we've waited for one of those.


Didn't see District 9? It was a better block buster.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

> Didn't see District 9? It was a better block buster



Didn't like D9 alot, lets just say it was the best comedy movie I saw last year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't like D9 alot, lets just say it was the best comedy movie I saw last year.


Funny because it has better critical and popular reviews than Avatar online.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

> Funny because it has better critical and popular reviews than Avatar online.



I wouldn't rate either as good as the critics made them out to be. But critics are suckers for a social commentary, and heaven knows how much both of them shoved that in our faces.


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Avatar and District 9 were both social commentaries. I think District 9 was handled better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> Avatar and District 9 were both social commentaries. I think District 9 was handled better.



Pretty much this. And Critics aren't really fans of all social commentaries.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

So I finally saw this movie... and I am _NOT_ ok with how they connect with "_nature_." That tail/hair shit is fucking _creeeepy_ and _awkward_. 

Anyways, graphically it is stunning. ..  but story wise.. I mean I wasn't expecting a good one but this is just god awful and made the movie unbearable. I am GLAD I didn't see it in 3D IMAX when it came out. I can understand why it didn't win the tittle movie of the year and it shouldn't. 

Also, I lol'd when the main guy arrived at the end with a Charzard... and everything is forgiven.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

The Boss said:


> So I finally saw this movie... and I am _NOT_ ok with how they connect with "_nature_." That tail/hair shit is fucking _creeeepy_ and _awkward_.
> 
> Anyways, graphically it is stunning. ..  but story wise.. I mean I wasn't expecting a good one but this is just god awful and made the movie unbearable. I am GLAD I didn't see it in 3D IMAX when it came out. I can understand why it didn't win the tittle movie of the year and it shouldn't.
> 
> Also, I lol'd when the main guy arrived at the end with a Charzard... and everything is forgiven.


That stuff with the hair did creep me out a bit too. And the little sound it made.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2010)

Still haven't seen it. Every time i feel like picking it up I decide next time. Wonder if it's actually worth buying it on blu ray just for visuals.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Still haven't seen it. Every time i feel like picking it up I decide next time. Wonder if it's actually worth buying it on blu ray just for visuals.


Problem with the visuals is that they're overshadowed by the fact they're not plausible. He used the best graphics in the industry to make fake looking plants and animals.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That stuff with the hair did creep me out a bit too. And the little sound it made.


Just a little too creepy. 



crazymtf said:


> Still haven't seen it. Every time i feel like picking it up I decide next time. Wonder if it's actually worth buying it on blu ray just for visuals.


I would say borrow it, or wait for price drop on Blue Ray. My sis got it on Blue Ray. I watched it for the visuals but story was so bad I will not watch it again.. not even for the visuals.


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2010)

The visuals are great, but yea. Once was enough.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2010)

I wonder how the ocean life of Pandora will be. . .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how the ocean life of Pandora will be. . .


Rainbow colored mixtures of two or more animals.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 6, 2010)

And I'm sure Sully will dive in and form a connection with some uber alien megalodon thing that only two others before him have done.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 6, 2010)

Ocean life of pandora?

creatures are twice as big with more fins

I'm guessing the plot for Avatar 2 will be that a private company called ADR wants to harvest something-otuniom at the bottom of the ocean but it rests atop an area the na'vi believe to be sacred for their god Aywe. Now Jake must find a legendary shark that will unite all the creatures of the ocean together to fight off the human invaders.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 6, 2010)

I don't know if this has been asked before, but here goes. When the Navi have sex, do they just do it through their hair connector thingy's or do they have penors and vajayjays. Female Navi do have boobs, so they are similarities, but I wonder about the sex


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 6, 2010)

Isn't there more of the sex scene one the DVD?


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2010)

It probably does involve that creepy hair thing....  I would prefer not to know.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

I enjoy watching it in IMAX 3D but man i hate him going back and fort to human to that cat looking thing


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

lol, my aunt had a funny reaction to the sex scene part. She said, "Ew! He just plugged his pony tail thing into a horse and a dragon, now he's sticking it in her!?"


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Anybody see Cameron on 60 Minutes tonight?  He's actually pretty down to Earth, a guy who has a vision without being so cartoonish about it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Anybody see Cameron on 60 Minutes tonight?  He's actually pretty down to Earth, a guy who has a vision without being so cartoonish about it.



I got that impression when he took a chair to some dummy on AOTS.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

Really?  Nobody has posted about the 4 sequels yet?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 15, 2016)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 15, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 15, 2016)

*Avatar (by James Cameron)*

Well,the guy that made *Terminator 1,Terminator 2,The Abyss,Aliens *and *Titanic* has made a new movie,and he swears that this is going to take CG and the crafting of alien worlds in cinema to a new level:



*"Avatar is set hundreds of years in the future on a planet called Pandora, which orbits a gas giant, and is inhabited by the tribal Na'vi, ten foot blue humanoids that are peaceful unless attacked. Humans cannot breathe Pandoran air and are very fragile compared to the ferocious native life who appears to be incredibly evolved from a biological standpoint, so they genetically engineer human/Na'vi hybrids known as Avatars that can be controlled via a mental link. A paralyzed Marine named Jake Sully (Sam Worthington) volunteers to exist as an Avatar on Pandora, falling in love with a Na'vi and becoming caught up in the conflict between her people and the human military that is consuming their world."*

Starring Sam Worthington,Zoë Saldaña,Sigourney Weaver,Michelle Rodriguez,Stephen Lang,Joel David Moore.


It's going to come out on December 18, 2009.

Theatrical trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LQkTQ1foSU[/YOUTUBE]

"Vision" featurette:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geNv6FUK0HU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


Making a Scene Featurette:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKFbI6p-L04[/YOUTUBE]


Making the Bond Featurette:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5MFMAaXNQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

Really?  Nobody has posted about the 4 sequels yet?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Really?  Nobody has posted about the 4 sequels yet?



I heard there are plans for 4 sequels.

Seriously though, there's not much to say as the first and only film is a closed book.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

James Cameron just announced that 2 sequels wouldn't be enough so he gave dates for 4.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Mider T said:


> James Cameron just announced that 2 sequels wouldn't be enough so he gave dates for 4.


This is fantastic and sad at the same time. He probably wont be doing anymore movies but avatar until the day his magnanimus grace leaves this existential plane.

I was really looking forward to his Battle Angel Alita but now that seems completely unplausible.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2016)

He should just make a series instead


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> He should just make a series instead


That would be a bad idea since he has admitted himself that he is crap at doing series, look at dark angel and how it turned out.

I think that he should had done Battle angel in all this decade that he spent writting Avatar and exploring dark abysses on the sea. Leaving Robert Rodriguez on the project has left me quite skeptical since he is very different to cameron when it comes to visual style and narrative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2016)

Good point I guess


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I was really looking forward to his Battle Angel Alita but now that seems completely unplausible.


Cameron's officially passed the reins to Rodriguez on this project.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 24, 2016)

Hopefully

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Cameron's officially passed the reins to Rodriguez on this project.


I know, that's why I said I dont trust such decision. And now who knows what does Yukito Kishiro thinks about such thing, Rodriguez hasnt done anything serious serious like Cameron's movies yet but Hey! he may completely take us by surprise.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 26, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> This is fantastic and sad at the same time. He probably wont be doing anymore movies but avatar until the day his magnanimus grace leaves this existential plane.
> 
> I was really looking forward to his Battle Angel Alita but now that seems completely unplausible.



Refresh my memory, but don't the Avatar clones have a life-span of five years at most?  If Cameron is really so dead-set on five films, the only way they'd work is if they each took place one year apart from one another.

Calling it now: the fifth film will center around Sully's attempts to find a way to make his body live past the Avatar expiration date.

I don't know about the second to fourth ones, but Cameron may whip something up (i.e. other aliens invading Pandora; Sully must save Pandora from dying; the return of the Human military to Pandora).

If these guesses of my turn out to be right, I may earn the right to be called a prophet.

...Or I doomed us all by giving Cameron the ideas he is looking for.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2016)

You are incorrect. It takes 5 years for the clones to reach maturity but we do not know how long they live.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 26, 2016)

Gonnads is right
Althought since we have no clue where the sequels are going, everything could be possible. I would not have discarded that possibilitie but since this is James Cameron I am expecting the topest of quality in the world.


----------



## Wan (Apr 27, 2016)

And the lowest of originality


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Wan said:


> And the lowest of originality


So? It's his choice to tell a story in his own style or is he not allowed to have his take on it?

The conquest of mexico and the sort is a story that has been repeating multiple times in many countries over the centuries, I think it's funny how all the detractors argument is" daugh it's like pocahontas in space" Well in that case pocahontas was a copy of Hernan Cortez and the Malinche.
So you see that crap it's pretty stupid.

At least he knows how to make good movies and media unlike your Avatart of Korra

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Wan (Apr 27, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> So? It's his choice to tell a story in his own style or is he not allowed to have his take on it?
> 
> The conquest of mexico and the sort is a story that has been repeating multiple times in many countries over the centuries, I think it's funny how all the detractors argument is" daugh it's like pocahontas in space" Well in that case pocahontas was a copy of Hernan Cortez and the Malinche.
> So you see that crap it's pretty stupid.
> ...



So Avatar is a copy of a copy, even better


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Wan said:


> So Avatar is a copy of a copy, even better


Ok and???
It is by far the best movie with the take on the take on the subject.


----------



## Wan (Apr 27, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok and???
> It is by far the best movie with the take on the take on the subject.


That just tells me there's no good movie on the subject


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Wan said:


> That just tells me there's no good movie on the subject



Implying Avatar is not a good movie.

And this is coming from someone that has Nick' Avatar on their set?


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Implying Avatar is not a good movie.
> 
> And this is coming from someone that has Nick' Avatar on their set?


Implying Avatar is a good movie


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Wan said:


> Implying Avatar is a good movie


It is daught 
Why do you think it won so much money and was so well recieved?
It gives a messege for the enviorment and tells a story of the technologically advanced societies conquering more tribal ones because of money.
It's a story about love, it's a story about trully seing beyong just what you see.

Dont tell me it was too deep for you?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Why do you think it won so much money and was so well recieved?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Stunna said:


>


I take you didnt like it stunna? That's a real shame thought, that movie really made you go goosebumps and stirred your soul with excitement and reminded you that life it's a present given only once.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2016)

2deep4me breh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2016)

These sequels will all win Academies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> It is daught
> Why do you think it won so much money and was so well recieved?
> It gives a messege for the enviorment and tells a story of the technologically advanced societies conquering more tribal ones because of money.
> It's a story about love, it's a story about trully seing beyong just what you see.
> ...



Sex with blue head-tail-things, truly a love story for the ages


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Wan said:


> Sex with blue head-tail-things, truly a love story for the ages


Way more than desperate lesbo pandering after your series got canned, dont you think?


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Way more than desperate lesbo pandering after your series got canned, dont you think?



Can't say I care for that either, so still.  Blue head-tail-sex.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Wan said:


> Can't say I care for that either, so still.  Blue head-tail-sex.


Ok so? They literally pluged to each other neurally to share their feelings while they had physical sex, it was an interesting concept.


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok so? They literally pluged to each other neurally to share their feelings while they had physical sex, it was an interesting concept.



Interesting concept if it wasn't with two completely uninteresting characters


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Wan said:


> Interesting concept if it wasn't with two completely uninteresting characters


2 billion usd seem to disagree with you.


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> 2 billion usd seem to disagree with you.



Pretty effects do not good characters make


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2016)

Liked Avatar more than TFA .

Certain themes will repeat themselves. I care more about the execution of the film. That in mind, the film was engaging, visually appealing, and the characters were successful in moving the story forward and were easy enough to engage with. 

I can understand why it isn't someone's cup of tea, but I don't get the snobbery and condescension that comes with it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2016)

Wan said:


> Pretty effects do not good characters make


speaking like yoda wont make you look smart daugh, quite the opposite.
And any movie can have pretty effects, but not all have brains and heart with it.

Admit it, you just CANT BEAT the Jimbo!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 28, 2016)

Interesting read:


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2016)

> Interesting read:



The movie came out five years ago. There's still no word on the sequel. What do you expect? It doesn't seem portentous that we're not talking about avatar. That's what we do. Or don't.

The writer's a fan, but some of his points are a little slight. He writes how nobody knows the names of the characters and kids don't play avatar in the playground. The first point is obviously not true, and the second point... Scott Mendelson, by the way, doesn't have kids. So there you go. There's a certain level of hacky, _I don't 'feel' like people are talking about avatar, so I'm going to assume my feelings are reality_ in a lot of the article, even though he likes avatar.

But cameron sure has waited a long ass time for a follow up. There's a reason studios like to churn out a sequel relatively close to the initial hit. No matter how much money a movie made, how many awards it received, or how much saturation it got, audiences have attention spans. Nobody wants to release a movie three years after the original hit, much less six.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 28, 2016)

It is true that I basically haven't seen anyone talking about Avatar after the movie, aside from it being mocked in a certain comic I read.

Other famous films tend to have more of a popculture impact it seems. We haven't had a Back to the Future film for decades, but people still talk the hell out of it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2016)

It's hard to quantify. We all sort of have a vague sense of pop culture, and if things don't enter our view, we're not aware of them. For some reason I was barely aware of the new star wars leading up to its release. Don't ask. Gladiator was and is popular, but nobody's talking about it. At least I think nobody's talking about. Jurassic World is the third highest grossing worldwide entry, and it just came out last year, yet I haven't heard anybody mention it in six months. But that's my pop culture bubble. There's no hard and fast rule. Fast and Furious is a popular franchise, but nobody talks about them at all. At least I think nobody talks about them. Frozen, on the other hand... Seems like people have been talking about that for all the three years since it came out. People still talk about Back To The Future, but I also don't think any of that is coming from the hot to trot 16 - 24 demo. All those writers and bloggers creating content for our pup culture bubble - they were growing up in the 80s and 90s. That's why those decade movies are still getting references.

Avatar has a consistent appearance at comic con. It had its run on SNL sketches, late night talk shows, simpsons, family guy, big bang theory, all the popular shows. But cameron hasn't released any material or merchandise on the universe in years. What are people supposed to be talking about for six years without any new material?

It follows with animetoo. Gurren Lagann is awesome. People loved it. But nobody talks about it anymore. It made its impact. It shows up now and then referentially. But it ended years and years and years ago. The shows that people do still talk about are still getting content. Like all these superhero movies that are basically serialized entries in one big franchise. We get one every six months. Of course that's what permeates pop culture the most.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 29, 2016)

Why is Cameron so fixated on this series instead of doing something new or adapting BAA? It can't be the money because whatever film he makes it will make a billion at the minimum 

I enjoyed the first Avatar but purely for the amazing visuals. I want something else.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think anybody's happy about Cameron opting out of BA and giving it over to Rodriguez. Rodriguez isn't a hack or anything, and seems like a cool, talented guy. But he's sort of fast food. He's always trying to do things cheaper and faster. I don't know what it is. He knows a lot about moviemaking, but it's like he doesn't take it seriously, or he's so unpretentious about filmmaking that he can't be painstaking about any of it.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 30, 2016)

would be nice if the extended versions got released on 3D


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


> Why is Cameron so fixated on this series instead of doing something new or adapting BAA? It can't be the money because whatever film he makes it will make a billion at the minimum
> 
> I enjoyed the first Avatar but purely for the amazing visuals. I want something else.



Cameron probably loves the idea of playing around in this own sci-fi sandbox and seems to like what he is thinking up of for this series. :/


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 30, 2016)

Dream said:


> Cameron probably loves the idea of playing around in this own sci-fi sandbox and seems to like what he is thinking up of for this series. :/



I hope he'll be alive to make something new after the 5th Avatar film in 2023, 5 Avatar films is gonna eat him up. 

These are precious years going into this franchise man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2016)

For all we know, Cameron could make the Avatar franchise absolutely amazing.  Avatar was nothing compared to Terminator 2 and Aliens but Cameron still has talent as a director.  He can surprise us all and make us eagerly look forward to the films.  He isn't someone like Blomkamp.


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2016)

Aliens was Cameron sole great movie


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2016)

Ae said:


> Aliens was Cameron sole great movie


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2016)

I'm excited for Avatar as a series.

Possibly because I recognize the Tolkienish burden that Cameron has burdened himself with.

These films will be epic.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if they are already IN production? or are they still in pre-production... they had like an entire decade for that already no? Not even I am that slow when it comes to prepare a screenplay.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 7, 2016)

I haven't heard any news on it. Maybe they're about to cancel it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2016)

this series is an excuse for Cameron to play in the water with his private sub...he's _always_ in production.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 7, 2016)

Ae said:


> Aliens was Cameron sole great movie


Terminator 2 you heathen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> Terminator 2 you heathen


Titanic too? Avatar was very good too, that conquest of Mexico with super effects! We even had a Quetzalcoatl and all!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 8, 2016)

Titanic is a ridiculously long and sappy romance story. One in which I rooted for the sinking boat to win.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Titanic is a ridiculously long and sappy romance story. One in which I rooted for the sinking boat to win.




well it was romeo and juliet on the titanic after all. I used to hate that movies guts when I was a kid but now that I can appreciate better how movies are done I have to give respects where it is due.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> this series is an excuse for Cameron to play in the water with his private sub...he's _always_ in production.


Which single handily ruin the entire franchise as they kept trying to one up T2.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 18, 2016)

I wonder with the magnificant James Horner gone, who will be worthy enough to breath music back into Pandora and unto James Cameron Movies?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2017)

> “The journey continues *December 18, 2020, December 17, 2021, December 20, 2024 and December 19, 2025!”*



I think it will for the best too if the mods can merge  made with this one or something, I think with this one will do just fine.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 24, 2017)

11 years 

11 years

11 years

Goddammit james cameron you literally could have died. Between 2009 and 2020 is _one year less_ than the timespan between Terminator 2 (1991) and Terminator 3 (2003). I could have taken my 10 year old to avatar when it was released, and that goddamn boy would be _21 years old_ by the time its sequel comes out. I could have _planted a tree in the ground and it would actually be a tree_ by the time the sequel comes out.

11 years

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 24, 2017)

The Generation that put this movie on the map will probably not give one rats ass about the sequel by 2020 if the world survived that long


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 24, 2017)

I gotta give it to Cameron and Ridley Scott, they are really optimistic about their lifespan


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2017)

I read few previous pages of this thread.
Man the butthurt over the fact that humans were the villains was real 
So defensive over something so silly .
And yeah too long of wait for a sequel. On the bright side technology would be even better to make this film now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2017)

So what do you think about the Disney attraction for Avatar? I think it came a bit tad too late if you ask me. I like that Cameron puts a lot of effort on his screenplays and stories but I think he is being a bit too confident. This isnt 2009/2010 no more. Altought those where great years.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2017)

> *‘Game Of Thrones’ Actress Oona Chaplin Joins The ‘Avatar’ Sequels*
> 
> Momentum on the production of James Cameron’s long-delayed _Avatar_ sequels just got a big boost as another actress has joined the cast – Oona Chaplin.
> 
> ...


The Tracking Board



> *‘Avatar’ Sequels Update: Production “Officially” Begins In September On Saga’s Stand-Alones – *
> 
> Ascending the stage during 20th Century Fox’s presentation at CineEurope this evening, Lightstorm Entertainment’s Jon Landau offered an update on the four upcoming _Avatar_ sequels. Production on the James Cameron-directed pics, which will be stand-alones but together form “an epic saga,” officially begins September 25 with performance capture, Landau told the assembled exhibitors in Barcelona.
> 
> ...


Oona Chaplin has joined the cast


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2017)

Cameron has to wait for the technology to catch up to his vision.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 27, 2017)

could he spare a little time for a good script writer while he's at it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Yahiko (Jun 29, 2017)

5 movies lol 
this going to be Transformers 2.0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 29, 2017)

Yahiko said:


> 5 movies lol
> this going to be Transformers 2.0


We all be dead way before the 4th movie hit theatres


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe this time I'll see it in the cinema


----------



## Amol (Jun 30, 2017)

Sometimes it really depresses me that despite all those new 3D technological advancements over this series, i would never ever able to watch it .
No 3D for me.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 1, 2017)

An entire series, huh? The second movie might do well but somehow I doubt that about the rest.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2017)

Where are the medical professionals in all this? Clearly this man has a brain tumor.

fucking rich fucks sweeping this under the rug.


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 4, 2017)

I can't believe the time frame on these dates


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 11, 2017)

The Soldier said:


> I can't believe the time frame on these dates


James likes to take his sweet time when it comes to cooking a master piece. But seriously I never tought it would take so much time.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## wibisana (Aug 1, 2017)

Heard while back in 2014 he was in Kalimantan (Borneo) Indonesia planting special tree for the avatar movie

Maybe hoax bcause i heard from someone
Not from some web site


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> James likes to take his sweet time when it comes to cooking a master piece. But seriously I never tought it would take so much time.


"Masterpiece" 

[citation needed]

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Masterpiece"
> 
> [citation needed]


He has plenty of em and well it;s more about the fact that he always takes his sweet ass time in between projects. But he always - fucking hate this actual word with this context - delivers... most of the time. "Sry but Tru Lies and the Abyss where not my thing really"


----------



## Amol (Aug 14, 2017)

Pretty sure Quaritch is gonna have android body in sequel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> He has plenty of em and well it;s more about the fact that he always takes his sweet ass time in between projects. But he always - fucking hate this actual word with this context - delivers... most of the time. "Sry but Tru Lies and the Abyss where not my thing really"


I would say that of his movies I've seen this one is the furthest from it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

Does anyone really give a shit about "Avatar" anymore? It was a good movie and a great hype machine, providing an awesome theatrical experience, but Cameron has waited too long in my opinion. I just don't think it's relevant enough to have any delayed sequels.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2017)

I do.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 10, 2017)

It's been awhile, but cameron has never been wrong before. We have been wrong. Cameron has not.

...Unless you're old enough to remember Dark Angel, a tv series created by james cameron that was cancelled after two seasons. He even stepped in to direct the finale to try to drum up viewerships. Cameron fail.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's been awhile, but cameron has never been wrong before. We have been wrong. Cameron has not.
> 
> ...Unless you're old enough to remember Dark Angel, a tv series created by james cameron that was cancelled after two seasons. He even stepped in to direct the finale to try to drum up viewerships. Cameron fail.


I remember that, didn't know that was James Cameron's.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's been awhile, but cameron has never been wrong before. We have been wrong. Cameron has not.
> 
> ...Unless you're old enough to remember Dark Angel, a tv series created by james cameron that was cancelled after two seasons. He even stepped in to direct the finale to try to drum up viewerships. Cameron fail.



Also, every time a new Terminator sequel comes out, he helps promote it by saying how great it is...until the next one, where he now claims he was disappointed in the previous sequel and this is the TRUE sequel...until the next one...


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 11, 2017)

so sick of waiting for this sequel


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 11, 2017)

Actually never watched this one. Is it worth watching or was it just overhyped?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2017)

Brook said:


> Actually never watched this one. Is it worth watching or was it just overhyped?


Very over hyped. 

For a better version just watch Fern Gully.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's been awhile, but cameron has never been wrong before. We have been wrong. Cameron has not.
> 
> ...Unless you're old enough to remember Dark Angel, a tv series created by james cameron that was cancelled after two seasons. He even stepped in to direct the finale to try to drum up viewerships. Cameron fail.





Mider T said:


> I remember that, didn't know that was James Cameron's.


it was buffy spin off right I thought it was cool.

tho I dont really watched it when it air in TV, i just too young

I prefer power ranger or kamen rider at that age


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 11, 2017)

wibisana said:


> it was buffy spin off right I thought it was cool.
> 
> tho I dont really watched it when it air in TV, i just too young
> 
> I prefer power ranger or kamen rider at that age



No excuses, sir. I'm younger than you, and I remember even as a little kid thinking _This show isn't very good_. But I don't remember much of it other than jessica alba and a guy in a wheelchair. 

...Wait, was the guy even in a wheelchair?


----------



## wibisana (Sep 11, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> No excuses, sir. I'm younger than you, and I remember even as a little kid thinking _This show isn't very good_. But I don't remember much of it other than jessica alba and a guy in a wheelchair.
> 
> ...Wait, was the guy even in a wheelchair?


tbh i never actually watch the episode
i just watch the promotion/advertisment and openings

the MC is black haired vampire who is cool. I mean 
he has lone wolf vibe in him
tho again i dont remember watch any episode lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2017)

reiatsuflow said:


> ...Unless you're old enough to remember Dark Angel, a tv series created by james cameron that was cancelled after two seasons. He even stepped in to direct the finale to try to drum up viewerships. Cameron fail.


i saw that and love that series

it had young Jessica Alba in tight leather pants

a quirky post-EMP setting

some interesting villains and concepts

aaaand young(er) Jensen Ackles playing _X5-494_ Alec aka the Dean Winchester prototype before Supernatural ever existed


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2017)

Weiss said:


> i saw that and love that series
> 
> it had young Jessica Alba in tight leather pants
> 
> ...


Ackles is the best thing to come of that mess.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 12, 2017)

i have both seasons but i never watched it in full 

maybe i should

alba's cute, too


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 13, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> For a better version just watch Fern Gully.


There was a movie like that by dan bluth was there not?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> There was a movie like that by dan bluth was there not?


I think you're thinking of Don Bluth who did Thumbalina. But no, Fern Gully was like an environmental thing. A guy goes into the woods to help clear cut trees and he gets turned into a small person the size of a fairy. He meets this fairy, Krysta, and decides he wants to help out her sympathetic marginalized group because he's trying to get some sweet, sweet fairy puss.

Then theres like talking bat and an oil cloud that controls a steam shovel or some shit. It's basically Avatar. There's a chart somewhere online showing how.

Pocahantis and Dances with Wolves are also that same movie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 18, 2017)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you're thinking of Don Bluth who did Thumbalina. But no, Fern Gully was like an environmental thing. A guy goes into the woods to help clear cut trees and he gets turned into a small person the size of a fairy. He meets this fairy, Krysta, and decides he wants to help out her sympathetic marginalized group because he's trying to get some sweet, sweet fairy puss.
> 
> Then theres like talking bat and an oil cloud that controls a steam shovel or some shit. It's basically Avatar. There's a chart somewhere online showing how.
> 
> Pocahantis and Dances with Wolves are also that same movie.


was pocahontas a real story?
I know that Avatar is basically The Malinche and Hernan Cortez going for the conquest of Mexico, except the Mexicans win... So that means they are all ripping the story of la malinche no?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> was pocahontas a real story?
> I know that Avatar is basically The Malinche and Hernan Cortez going for the conquest of Mexico, except the Mexicans win... So that means they are all ripping the story of la malinche no?


I mean there was a real Pocahantis, but I don't know how much of her story is the true story in that movie. I know in the end she died in England or something of disease (in real life).


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2017)

The second one will do well. The rest is questionable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2017)

Sweet.   Speaking of which, where is the Terminator 6 thread?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2018)

James Cameron is fucking delusional.  Every day there is a new quote out from him about how revolutionary Avatar is.

He's making Godfather analogies now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> James Cameron is fucking delusional.  Every day there is a new quote out from him about how revolutionary Avatar is.
> 
> He's making Godfather analogies now.



Agreed, but hard not to become delusional when the markets support your claim (e.g. see box office numbers).


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2018)

Hope the next one does worse than expected. I think he waited too long and it's not like it's talked about all that much for all of the money it made. I hear people reference the Matrix more than avatar.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2018)

I see it being a dud.

It is not like Star Wars where it made its mark on multiple generations. It is contained to a group of people who are now in their late 20s to early 30s. 

It'll be harder to sell a sequel because a big part of the market will not be invested in the series. You're right, they did leave it too long.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2018)

Gunners said:


> I see it being a dud.
> 
> It is not like Star Wars where it made its mark on multiple generations. It is contained to a group of people who are now in their late 20s to early 30s.
> 
> It'll be harder to sell a sequel because a big part of the market will not be invested in the series. You're right, they did leave it too long.


I never paid to see it. I watched this real high quality deep web bootleg I found back in the day and hated it. Almost didn't finish it. I think that people were wowed by it because of the immersive 3D feel of it. Most people I knew claimed "you just had to see it in 3D". 

Well the market is tired of 3D now. Except for VR (which is sort of similar but not for movies), the whole style of 3D has gone out of style so that won't be there to make the movie as memorable. 

And just to take a look at the fandom of the movie: there are currently 152 fan fics that are about Avatar on Archive of Our Own. That includes weird crossover shit that slams like 20 movies and books together. Remember this is supposed to be the kind of thing that inspires and invents a new world. People were comparing it to Star Wars or Harry Potter. 

Inglourious Basterds, a movie that feels pretty open and shut and is from the same year, has 262...

There's just not even an underground fan community.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well the market is tired of 3D now. Except for VR (which is sort of similar but not for movies), the whole style of 3D has gone out of style so that won't be there to make the movie as memorable.


This isn't true at all.  Otherwise you wouldn't see so many movies (roughly half in theaters right now) being released in 3D.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This isn't true at all.  Otherwise you wouldn't see so many movies (roughly half in theaters right now) being released in 3D.





And even before this there was talk of them raising regular ticket prices to force people to buy 3D. I fucking hate 3D and I don't know anyone who seeks 3D movies out. The only time I see it is when I accidentally buy a ticket for it or absolutely have to. The last time I saw a 3D film was my second viewing of Dr. Strange and it was nearly unwatchable at times.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And even before this there was talk of them raising regular ticket prices to force people to buy 3D. I fucking hate 3D and I don't know anyone who seeks 3D movies out. The only time I see it is when I accidentally buy a ticket for it or absolutely have to. The last time I saw a 3D film was my second viewing of Dr. Strange and it was nearly unwatchable at times.


Besides the link this is all how you feel personally about 3D.  The first 3 years had high profits because it was new, something that was a novelty from the time of Spy Kids 3D, it dropped then it rose again.  Most of the Disney Live-action movies (which do well) are in 3D for reasons explained in the article.  The new Jumanji was a Box-Office smash and utilized 3D heavily.  Alot of the Marvel movies are now incorporating 3D into them (Dr. Strange, Ragnarok, Ant-Man) as it allows for a more immersive experience.  Horror films like IT have taken advantage because thats what 3D was originally made for in the 1950s.  And of course, the Pixar/DreamWorks almost always have 3D options.  

If 3D were actually a negative drain on these movies, we wouldn't see so many films still being released in the format nearly a decade later.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Besides the link this is all how you feel personally about 3D.  The first 3 years had high profits because it was new, something that was a novelty from the time of Spy Kids 3D, it dropped then it rose again.  Most of the Disney Live-action movies (which do well) are in 3D for reasons explained in the article.  The new Jumanji was a Box-Office smash and utilized 3D heavily.  Alot of the Marvel movies are now incorporating 3D into them (Dr. Strange, Ragnarok, Ant-Man) as it allows for a more immersive experience.  Horror films like IT have taken advantage because thats what 3D was originally made for in the 1950s.  And of course, the Pixar/DreamWorks almost always have 3D options.
> 
> If 3D were actually a negative drain on these movies, we wouldn't see so many films still being released in the format nearly a decade later.



The first link is the first link I grabbed: 



Down a billion dollars since 2010. 



Americans are losing interest in 3D movies. 



3D TV sales pronounced dead

How many video games are released in 3D (besides the 3DS which is basically all 3D games because the system is built around it)? How many computer games or programs. We used to have 3D cell phones, where are they? Who do you know that has a 3D TV or Blu-ray player (they're a poor decision maker)? 

Come on, don't play this silly game with me. The format is dead for now at least. There's probably still more people clinging to HDDVDs out there than there is 3D blu-ray.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2018)

3D will always be a cyclical. It was big in the 1950's, the 1980's and the 2000's. It might become big again by the time "Avatar 2" comes out...or maybe "Avatar 2" will reignite the trend. After all, "Avatar" was what made it cool again for awhile. 

I stand by my opinion that while a big deal when it came out, "Avatar" doesn't seem to be considered an iconic film or a classic...or even one that is remembered or as someone else said, talked about these days. Nevertheless, it became the highest grossing film of all time because of the hype surrounding it, so it's certainly possible the sequels will succeed if the hype surrounding it gets the same amount of attention.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...avatar-2-3-4-5-infinity-war-a8316531.html?amp

James Cameron is trying that jealous director thing out now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2018)

....Does Cameron need to be jealous of anyone? He's had like the 2 biggest movies of all time. The Avengers wishes it could get dat "Avatar" money.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2018)

I mean, every movie wishes it could get Avatar money.  That's alot of fucking money.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> ....Does Cameron need to be jealous of anyone? He's had like the 2 biggest movies of all time. The Avengers wishes it could get dat "Avatar" money.


Black Panther beat his domestic box office at least. That’s why he’s all butthurt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Black Panther beat his domestic box office at least. That’s why he’s all butthurt.



I'm sure he can comfort himself with the...1 billion international dollars that Black Panther likely won't get? James Cameron can be full of shit, but a lot of directors...and general moviegoers...are feeling the Marvel burnout. I love this franchise, but they have what...three movies coming out this year? I can at least understand the sentiment. Star Wars has the same problem right now. 

Nothing about that interview struck me as him being 'butt hurt' though, as he still complimented the movies...and if he is, then at least he has a point. He also complained about the over-saturation of tacked on 3D before the fatigue started to kick in, so was he butthurt then?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm sure he can comfort himself with the...1 billion international dollars that Black Panther likely won't get? James Cameron can be full of shit, but a lot of directors...and general moviegoers...are feeling the Marvel burnout. I love this franchise, but they have what...three movies coming out this year? I can at least understand the sentiment. Star Wars has the same problem right now.
> 
> Nothing about that interview struck me as him being 'butt hurt' though, as he still complimented the movies...and if he is, then at least he has a point. He also complained about the over-saturation of tacked on 3D before the fatigue started to kick in, so was he butthurt then?


Yes, that's why theaters are selling out for all of the Thursday night showings of Avengers and why the last three movies they've put out are at like 90% on Rotten... 

What's your definition of burnout?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, that's why theaters are selling out for all of the Thursday night showings of Avengers and why the last three movies they've put out are at like 90% on Rotten...
> 
> What's your definition of burnout?



Just that people get sick of them, or MCU simply runs out of its creative juices and produces a bad movie. I'm not saying that we're in the middle of it or anything (even Cameron doesn't seem to think so, as he 'hopes' Avengers fatigue comes soon). But it will happen. Nothing lasts forever and the MCU doesn't show any signs of retiring the saga at the moment. 

Personally, after the Avengers Infiniti War wraps up, I think she should just scale it back a bit. No more than 2 movies a year, preferably one. They won't do this though and as long as the movies continue to be good, I won't really mind...In contrast, Star Wars seems like it's having more problems with its schedule and it seems more in danger of producing a universally reviled film at the moment. But I would also prefer the MCU conclude itself on its own terms or once again, scale back, instead of suffer from any kind of burnout or fatigue. 

This also goes beyond the MCU too, as you have a lot of different studios trying to devour the superhero market. The DCU, the X-Men Universe, the Sony Universe...Too many universes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Black Panther beat his domestic box office at least. That’s why he’s all butthurt.


Doubt he cares. They still can't touch his world wide records after years of inflation.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2018)

MCU will carry on until reviewers stop sucking Disney dick and actually rate these films seriously. 

But probably not in the next few years. Cuz even though I hate them. I love X-Men and Fantastic four. They could for all I care kill all the rest of them off (except hulk and Spidey) and just give us these lot fighting Galactus.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Just that people get sick of them, or MCU simply runs out of its creative juices and produces a bad movie. I'm not saying that we're in the middle of it or anything (even Cameron doesn't seem to think so, as he 'hopes' Avengers fatigue comes soon). But it will happen. Nothing lasts forever and the MCU doesn't show any signs of retiring the saga at the moment.
> 
> Personally, after the Avengers Infiniti War wraps up, I think she should just scale it back a bit. No more than 2 movies a year, preferably one. They won't do this though and as long as the movies continue to be good, I won't really mind...In contrast, Star Wars seems like it's having more problems with its schedule and it seems more in danger of producing a universally reviled film at the moment. But I would also prefer the MCU conclude itself on its own terms or once again, scale back, instead of suffer from any kind of burnout or fatigue.
> 
> This also goes beyond the MCU too, as you have a lot of different studios trying to devour the superhero market. The DCU, the X-Men Universe, the Sony Universe...Too many universes.


Thor 2 is supposedly pretty bad. You act like bad movies stop a seires. How many bad Terminator movies do we have? Bad Alien movies? Bad Disney movies from the late 90s. Bad Alien and Predator movies? People still fill seats for these things. People also trust studios that deliver and want to see characters they love. Plus if general audiences can sit through the shit that TWD has become or finished True Blood or Dexter they’re not going to give up easily on a series easily. 

Sony hardly had a universe. It’s one Venom movie so far. It’s just DC and XMen movies besides Marvel at this point. And we might not have one of those much longer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2018)

Ennoea said:


> MCU will carry on until reviewers stop sucking Disney dick and actually rate these films seriously.
> 
> But probably not in the next few years. Cuz even though I hate them. I love X-Men and Fantastic four. They could for all I care kill all the rest of them off (except hulk and Spidey) and just give us these lot fighting Galactus.


Reviewers aren’t sucking anyone’s dick. They just tend to like the shit they see. It’s not like only Disney gets high marks. Disney gets high marks because they put together a generally good product.

And if bad reviews ended a universe why is there even a DCEU?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2018)

To drive home how stupid this whole burnout point is: TV shows are an hour a week 22 weeks a year a lot of the time. People tune in for that. You think 18 movies spread out over ten years is too much?

That doesn’t even make sense.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2018)

Trilogy .....I'm not hyped.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2018)

This is going to be fun...



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Thor 2 is supposedly pretty bad. You act like bad movies stop a seires. How many bad Terminator movies do we have? Bad Alien movies? Bad Disney movies from the late 90s. Bad Alien and Predator movies? People still fill seats for these things. People also trust studios that deliver and want to see characters they love. Plus if general audiences can sit through the shit that TWD has become or finished True Blood or Dexter they’re not going to give up easily on a series easily.
> 
> Sony hardly had a universe. It’s one Venom movie so far. It’s just DC and XMen movies besides Marvel at this point. And we might not have one of those much longer.



"Thor 2" was not panned by audiences or critics. It even has a fresh rating on Rotten Tomatoes, so it was not poorly received enough to kill a franchise. Your comparisons are all kind of flawed for a handful of different reasons. What is the difference between "Terminator", "Alien", "Alien Vs Predator" and the MCU? Well, do I really need to explain to you that their franchises don't have three new entries every year? There was 6 years between Terminator 3 and "Salvation" and "Genysis" and that was a wider gap between "Terminator 2" and 3...and there are only two "Alien Vs Predator" movies...and "Alien" keeps being rebooted in some way because they keep running that franchise into the ground...

Bad movies don't always stop a series, but they can derail them, as "Batman Vs Robin" teaches us. I don't think the MCU will ever die, but it will eventually run out of momentum and the studio will wait a few years before starting over from scratch.  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Reviewers aren’t sucking anyone’s dick. They just tend to like the shit they see. It’s not like only Disney gets high marks. Disney gets high marks because they put together a generally good product.
> 
> And if bad reviews ended a universe why is there even a DCEU?



The real question is how long will the DCU last in its intended form? There are already talks of rebooting Batman and the Flash. The Justice League was a financial disappointment because the bad reviews caught up with them. Only Wonder Woman 2 is a guarantee right now.  



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> To drive home how stupid this whole burnout point is: TV shows are an hour a week 22 weeks a year a lot of the time. People tune in for that. You think 18 movies spread out over ten years is too much?
> 
> That doesn’t even make sense.



You might want to tone down the attitude, as it will make you look a little foolish when I have to explain to you the differences between the two mediums...Like how one you probably are getting for free in the comfort of your home and the other you have to go out and pay for...

Furthermore, television is usually designed to be long form storytelling. They're paced completely different from movies, regardless of their quality. It makes a lot of sense...What doesn't make sense is why you're getting all defensive like a butthurt fanboy, but somehow have not seen every entry in a saga that a good fanboy should?

Remember, I'm a huge fan of the MCU. It's just a fact of cinema that it will eventually stumble, especially with their workload. I'm rooting for them to not stumble, but just as I think Star Wars needs to go back to being a generational event, even though I've liked all the new SW movies, I think the MCU needs to scale it back so they don't contribute to the over-saturation of their market.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 24, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> This is going to be fun...



Well, that's what I'm here for. 



MartialHorror said:


> "Thor 2" was not panned by audiences or critics. It even has a fresh rating on Rotten Tomatoes, so it was not poorly received enough to kill a franchise. Your comparisons are all kind of flawed for a handful of different reasons. What is the difference between "Terminator", "Alien", "Alien Vs Predator" and the MCU? Well, do I really need to explain to you that their franchises don't have three new entries every year? There was 6 years between Terminator 3 and "Salvation" and "Genysis" and that was a wider gap between "Terminator 2" and 3...and there are only two "Alien Vs Predator" movies...and "Alien" keeps being rebooted in some way because they keep running that franchise into the ground...



I mean the movies only don't occur faster because people pretty much hate them the moment they come out. 

And I don't know anyone who speaks positively of Thor 2. I didn't really read any reviews for it, but the general consensus seems to be that it was bad. 

Iron Man 3 is another movie people really hate (I don't but meh). Then there's the poor Hulk movie people forgot about. 



MartialHorror said:


> Bad movies don't always stop a series, but they can derail them, as "Batman Vs Robin" teaches us. I don't think the MCU will ever die, but it will eventually run out of momentum and the studio will wait a few years before starting over from scratch.



I think the reason why you have things like Batman and Robin is that you've only got like a handful of main people in the movies and you can't switch the characters around. Marvel has so many characters they could separate one out and make a movie about them without having to really bring anyone else into it from anyone else. I think that what save the universe from stagnation is that and the fact that they have a central theme and someone there to steer things. I mean when you don't have a long range vision you get Batman and Robin. And when you don't have the patience to get there you get Dawn of Justice. 





MartialHorror said:


> The real question is how long will the DCU last in its intended form? There are already talks of rebooting Batman and the Flash. The Justice League was a financial disappointment because the bad reviews caught up with them. Only Wonder Woman 2 is a guarantee right now.



I don't know. I just watched a show about the future of the DCEU and they have announced that they're going forward with Batgirl, Birds of Prey, and Suicide Squad 2. The sad part is that two of the three movies are Harley Quinn centric from the sound of it. Looks like they might make the same mistake the X-Men did with Mystique. 





MartialHorror said:


> You might want to tone down the attitude, as it will make you look a little foolish when I have to explain to you the differences between the two mediums...Like how one you probably are getting for free in the comfort of your home and the other you have to go out and pay for...
> 
> Furthermore, television is usually designed to be long form storytelling. They're paced completely different from movies, regardless of their quality. It makes a lot of sense...What doesn't make sense is why you're getting all defensive like a butthurt fanboy, but somehow have not seen every entry in a saga that a good fanboy should?



The differences between the mediums are not all that wide anymore. Television used to try and keep things very loose so that someone didn't have to follow along and get and overarching story. Then you had things like X-Files and Buffy where you really had a hard season arc some of the time. Now even sitcoms are expected to do it. You've got super hero cross overs on the CW shows, Supernatural has been on 13 years and will be going at least one more. True Detective season one is literally an eight hour movie. Prestige TV in general demands more from audiences the way that only movies used to and they put out better quality stories than a lot of movies. 

And who is not paying for TV? I don't even have cable but I am paying for HBO, Netflix, Hulu, and YouTube because I keep forgetting to turn it off and I'm scared of what having ads back will do to me. There were people saying that going to the movies might be a waste of time just a few years ago because of how good TV is and it's all because of streaming and DVR. When people can watch all of your show to catch up at their own pace they can follow a more complex plot. 



MartialHorror said:


> Remember, I'm a huge fan of the MCU. It's just a fact of cinema that it will eventually stumble, especially with their workload. I'm rooting for them to not stumble, but just as I think Star Wars needs to go back to being a generational event, even though I've liked all the new SW movies, I think the MCU needs to scale it back so they don't contribute to the over-saturation of their market.


I’ll have to respond to this when I have an actual keyboard. I’ll save this spot for it

I mean I get all of that. Star Wars burnout seems much more likely to me because the fans are so strict about what they want. I would like to see Star Wars abandon the whole Galactic Civil War after this. I love the new movies a lot (just watched two the other day), but I would like to see a bunch of Sith kicking the shit out of each other in some ancient war or something else like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well, that's what I'm here for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People might not be in love with either, but most don't hate them, unless they really hate mediocrity. I've only heard 'hate' come into play here recently, so maybe people are beginning to look for an excuse to hate them. 




> I think the reason why you have things like Batman and Robin is that you've only got like a handful of main people in the movies and you can't switch the characters around. Marvel has so many characters they could separate one out and make a movie about them without having to really bring anyone else into it from anyone else. I think that what save the universe from stagnation is that and the fact that they have a central theme and someone there to steer things. I mean when you don't have a long range vision you get Batman and Robin. And when you don't have the patience to get there you get Dawn of Justice



This is a fair point, actually, but it comes down to how much the solo movies rely on the MCU history. "Black Panther" was an exception and "Guardians" has been a mostly standalone saga, but you can't really enjoy "Spider Man: Homecoming" without having seen "Iron Man" and probably "Civil War". 




> I don't know. I just watched a show about the future of the DCEU and they have announced that they're going forward with Batgirl, Birds of Prey, and Suicide Squad 2. The sad part is that two of the three movies are Harley Quinn centric from the sound of it. Looks like they might make the same mistake the X-Men did with Mystique.



Do you know how many movies that the DCU says they're going to make? It's a lot. They even want to do a Joker centric movie. Right now, I just don't think they want to acknowledge that they dropped the ball with the franchise. I'd be really surprised if "Suicide Squad 2" gets made, as even though it made money, it wasn't very well liked and I have to assume that it would flop unless there are some serious budget cuts. But we'll have to see. 



> The differences between the mediums are not all that wide anymore. Television used to try and keep things very loose so that someone didn't have to follow along and get and overarching story. Then you had things like X-Files and Buffy where you really had a hard season arc some of the time. Now even sitcoms are expected to do it. You've got super hero cross overs on the CW shows, Supernatural has been on 13 years and will be going at least one more. True Detective season one is literally an eight hour movie. Prestige TV in general demands more from audiences the way that only movies used to and they put out better quality stories than a lot of movies.



You'll still talking about 2 very different kinds of long form storytelling. You say "True Detective Season 1" is an 8 hour long movie, but it's not. It's an 8-hour long mini series and is paced to be such. If it was a movie, people would complain because the story jumps around in such a way that would be distracting and unnecessary in that format. 



> And who is not paying for TV? I don't even have cable but I am paying for HBO, Netflix, Hulu, and YouTube because I keep forgetting to turn it off and I'm scared of what having ads back will do to me. There were people saying that going to the movies might be a waste of time just a few years ago because of how good TV is and it's all because of streaming and DVR. When people can watch all of your show to catch up at their own pace they can follow a more complex plot.



Yes, but most people don't get one of those stations for a specific show, and those who do usually will cancel it ASAP. Most of the time when people watch a TV show, it's because they already have the station. 



> I mean I get all of that. Star Wars burnout seems much more likely to me because the fans are so strict about what they want. I would like to see Star Wars abandon the whole Galactic Civil War after this. I love the new movies a lot (just watched two the other day), but I would like to see a bunch of Sith kicking the shit out of each other in some ancient war or something else like that.



Agreed and for the record, I will admit that nothing is necessarily written in stone here. The only time we've had a shared universe like this in the past was the old Universal Monster movies, which did run their course, but that could've been less because of over-saturation and more because of the diminishing quality. The MCU has held strong so far and if anyone says "Thor 2" or "The Incredible Hulk" are 'bad', it's either because they don't like this series in the first place or because they're comparing it to the rest. If they are the weakest the MCU has to offer, then it shows how good this franchise is. But it's not stupid to assume that fatigue will eventually catch up to the MCU, because as they say in one of the movies, "nothing lasts forever". Cameron shares a sentiment that a lot of people have and one does have to wonder if all the resources being put into the MCU is taking away from movies with original stories. At the absolute least, I have to assume the MCU has an effect on the release dates of other films.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 25, 2018)

Can’t bang out an actual reply, but he also said this (Cameron).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can’t bang out an actual reply, but he also said this (Cameron).



And? The gist of that article seems to be that the "Avatar" sequels were inspired by "The Godfather"...Based on the headline, I was expecting him to say that the sequels were just as good as "The Godfather", or it will have the same impact as the latter did. Instead, he admits that the sequel might not even work...What was your point here?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 26, 2018)

planning one sequel seemed logical (10 years ago)...but a trilogy story after the initial entry film? seems to fall in a category far beyond ambitious.

right now this feels like a vanity project that has spiraled out of control in the hands of a madman


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2018)

Yeah his numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 3, 2018)

These sound like Fan Fiction titles


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 4, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> These sound like Fan Fiction titles


I am inclined to agree


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2018)

They sound like they'd be more comfortable as subtitles for the "Avatar" cartoon series, but maybe these movies will grow into them.

While I think "Avatar" is one of Cameron's weaker efforts, I am a little excited as it sounds like he's going to be exploring different environments. Even if the movies are only 'good' or even subpar, I think they'll be quite the spectacle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 4, 2018)

Wasn't really interested but it sounds like he put a lot thought into this.


----------



## The World (Nov 4, 2018)

James has gone full weeb


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't really interested but it sounds like he put a lot thought into this.


As he does with all his projects.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> While I think "Avatar" is one of Cameron's *weaker efforts,* I am a little excited as it sounds like he's going to be exploring different environments. Even if the movies are only 'good' or even subpar, I think they'll be quite the spectacle.


I like how you like the disney sw crap but you have the audacity to say this about the current king of cinema's most fun movies. What's the excuse for people not liking Avatar? Yet they droll at crap like capeshit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I like how you like the disney sw crap but you have the audacity to say this about the current king of cinema's most fun movies. What's the excuse for people not liking Avatar? Yet they droll at crap like capeshit.


Story was basic as fuck.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Story was basic as fuck.


So? was it a bad one?

It resonated with countries and continents that where colonized. Like latin america, australia, africa, india, even freaking china. That's what matters. It took a good story and told it with his own style in an outstanding way. That is what a good story teller its supposed to do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 7, 2018)

"Told it in an outstanding way"

Who knew that all the Pocahontas story was missing to be refreshed anew was mechas, flying lizards and hair sex.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> I like how you like the disney sw crap but you have the audacity to say this about the current king of cinema's most fun movies. What's the excuse for people not liking Avatar? Yet they droll at crap like capeshit.



I like "Avatar". I just said it was one of his weaker efforts. Keep in mind that all of James Cameron's movies...save "Piranha 2"...are regarded as classics. "Terminator 1+2", "Aliens", "The Abyss" and even "True Lies" had major impacts on me growing up, so I would argue that they're among the best their genres have to offer. 

"Avatar" just didn't quite reach my expectations. While I think it's good, I think it was more of a masterpiece in hype and spectacle than it was as a movie. I remember seeing it in theaters and having my mind blown...but then watching it on the small-screen, without the 3D, the theater screen, the audience, the epic marketing campaign, it just felt like a normal movie. 



~Gesy~ said:


> "Told it in an outstanding way"
> 
> Who knew that all the Pocahontas story was missing to be refreshed anew was mechas, flying lizards and hair sex.



For what it's worth, when I saw "Pocahontas", I thought to myself: "This needs more mechas, flying lizards and hair sex..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Told it in an outstanding way"
> 
> Who knew that all the Pocahontas story was missing to be refreshed anew was mechas, flying lizards and hair sex.


And us giving a shit about the foreign character, right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2018)

As a rule, I'm not crazy about these 'White Savior' kinds of movies, although it has nothing to do with the protagonists race...I just don't know what else to call them. They always seem to hit the same beats and have the same cliches that annoy me. I do love "The Last Samurai" though...

I am assuming the "Avatar" sequels will not be using the same formula, which is another reason I'm excited for them.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 4, 2019)

Does James Cameron kind of look like Mike Pence?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Does James Cameron kind of look like Mike Pence?


I'm still not used to James Camerom with white hair.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2019)

friendly reminder that Mouse now owns this franchise


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm still not used to James Camerom with white hair.


You will also acquire white hair when you hit a certian age, banana.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 11, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> friendly reminder that Mouse now owns this franchise


Wrong again.

They own the rights of distribution for the first 4 movies, James Cameron owns the rights of the movies etc. Just like how George Lucas owned starwars but Fox had the distribution rights.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2019)

Yeoh-za!


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> friendly reminder that Mouse now owns this franchise



The Mouse owns all franchises.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> The Mouse owns all franchises.


They dont own Avatar, JC does. They just have a distribution deal for it now.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 17, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> They dont own Avatar, JC does. They just have a distribution deal for it now.


At this point, that's no different than outright owning it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> At this point, that's no different than outright owning it.


No.
Example: George owned starwars but Fox had a distribution deal. Did that meant Fox was the owner? No right?
It's the same thing here.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 17, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> No.
> Example: George owned starwars but Fox had a distribution deal. Did that meant Fox was the owner? No right?
> It's the same thing here.


My point is that the distribution rights combined with ownership of Fox give Disney a significant share of the profits and a huge amount of control over James Cameron's films. At this point, James Cameron is at the mercy of the Mouse.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 17, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> My point is that the distribution rights combined with ownership of Fox give Disney a significant share of the profits and a huge amount of control over James Cameron's films. At this point, James Cameron is at the mercy of the Mouse.


They dont have control at all, they just get a cut out of distribution. It seems you dont understand how contracts work do you?
He signed a deal with FOX for 3 movies, after that he Disney/Fox can renew it for funding or James Cameron can just go fund it somewhere else, and if you know how he is "which is well known" he doesnt bow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm pretty sure James Cameron will be fine.


----------



## Karma (Apr 18, 2019)

Is Disney gonna make an Avatar section to their theme park now?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 18, 2019)

Karma said:


> Is Disney gonna make an Avatar section to their theme park now?


They already have one in animal kingdom, they made a deal with JC. And entering it is near impossible.


----------



## Blocky (Apr 18, 2019)

I wonder how this movie made so much money despite its lack of cultural impact 

Like is anyone even hyped for the sequel?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 20, 2019)

Pocohontas 2 is coming out when?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 21, 2019)

Blocky said:


> I wonder how this movie made so much money despite its lack of cultural impact
> 
> Like is anyone even hyped for the sequel?


I AM excited, hyped is for soiboi culture.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2019)

Blocky said:


> I wonder how this movie made so much money despite its lack of cultural impact
> 
> Like is anyone even hyped for the sequel?


Lack? The first one caused a large scale revival of 3D and realistic CGI.  Inadvertently, 4D TVs and curved screens too.


----------



## Garcher (Apr 21, 2019)

I hope there will be plenty of focus on humanity as well. I think this rather early stage of space colonization is pretty interesting so I want more world building.

People are really shitting on Avatar for its story? In a time in which people are hyped about stuff like superhero movies and the later seasons of GoT?
smh


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Apr 21, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> I hope there will be plenty of focus on humanity as well. I think this rather early stage of space colonization is pretty interesting so I want more world building.
> 
> People are really shitting on Avatar for its story? In a time in which people are hyped about stuff like superhero movies and the later seasons of GoT?
> smh


Discussions like this are for the wonks not for the supercasuals.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Apr 23, 2019)

How the movies will obviously turn out:
-The Navi turn out to have been a super technological race but their civilisation was lost in a planetary civil war a la Atlantis, explaining why they're so primitive!
-The humans will bring their whole army to conquer Pandora ever since they were defeated!
-The Navi, knowing they stand no chance, will go to the White Saviour and his hot Green Blue alien babe and colonial spoil to learn to use the newly rediscovered tech!
-But wait! There's an evil Navi who wants to use his technology for himself and he ends up betraying all Navi!
-The evil Navi defeats the humans and enslaves his fellow Navi, and then declares a war on all humanity!
-The White Saviour and his super hot Blue babe strike forces with the humans to defeat the evil Navi! 
-In the end, they defeat him and the Navi finally accept their human colonial masters and wilfully submit to them and allow the humans to exploit their labour and resoures!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2019)

something something 3m bipedal blue cats


----------



## Blocky (May 3, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> They dont have control at all, they just get a cut out of distribution. It seems you dont understand how contracts work do you?
> He signed a deal with FOX for 3 movies, after that he Disney/Fox can renew it for funding or James Cameron can just go fund it somewhere else, and if you know how he is "which is well known" he doesnt bow.


Actually fox helped produced the film. I like to point out.

Since Fox now owned by Disney is helping producing the sequel and the fact they made a deal with Disney to build a theme park based off of it before Disney brought Fox out. Disney basically owned the movies at this point.

This site even points out how Fox owns Avatar too.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2019)

Blocky said:


> Actually fox helped produced the film. I like to point out.
> 
> Since Fox now owned by Disney is helping producing the sequel and the fact they made a deal with Disney to build a theme park based off of it before Disney brought Fox out. Disney basically owned the movies at this point.
> 
> This site even points out how Fox owns Avatar too.


Yes they helped produce the original avatar "by giving them money"

No Disney does not own the movies, the fox subdivision its getting a cut out of distribution because the sequels are a new deal "since cameron could put the money to make them now.
It's what Lucas did with SW. Fox gave him the money to do the original sw "so they owned the movie to a certian degree" but with the sequels, george put all the money himself, and threw them a distribution deal. Hence they make a cut but not all.

In conclusion, no. Disney does not own them, they do own the distribution rights for the first one now I belive. Note that DISTRIBUTION its different to owning the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Yes they helped produce the original avatar "by giving them money"
> 
> No Disney does not own the movies, the fox subdivision its getting a cut out of distribution because the sequels are a new deal "since cameron could put the money to make them now.
> It's what Lucas did with SW. Fox gave him the money to do the original sw "so they owned the movie to a certian degree" but with the sequels, george put all the money himself, and threw them a distribution deal. Hence they make a cut but not all.
> ...



Is Cameron funding these movies himself fact or speculation?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 3, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Is Cameron funding these movies himself fact or speculation?


He got 2 billion and royalties from disney now that he opened the park.
Yes he is as far as I know. He is shootin em all at the same time as we speak.


----------



## Blocky (May 3, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Yes they helped produce the original avatar "by giving them money"
> 
> No Disney does not own the movies, the fox subdivision its getting a cut out of distribution because the sequels are a new deal "since cameron could put the money to make them now.
> It's what Lucas did with SW. Fox gave him the money to do the original sw "so they owned the movie to a certian degree" but with the sequels, george put all the money himself, and threw them a distribution deal. Hence they make a cut but not all.
> ...


If they don’t own them. Why was Avatar even included in the Disney site?

And the copyright claimlet of the movie is literally 20th Century Fox. If James only owns it, it could had said his name instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> He got 2 billion and royalties from disney now that he opened the park.
> Yes he is as far as I know. He is shootin em all at the same time as we speak.



I know he's shooting them, but I want to know if there is any evidence he's funding the movies himself. 

I'm also curious where the '2 billion' number came from, as that seems unusually high for a theme park license. Or are you referring to the films box office gross? If so, that money isn't Cameron's... I heard somewhere he got around $300,000,000, although whether that was accurate or not I can't say.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2019)

Blocky said:


> If they don’t own them. Why was Avatar even included in the Disney site?
> 
> And the copyright claimlet of the movie is literally 20th Century Fox. If James only owns it, it could had said his name instead.


Because they where investors for the first movie. They kept the ticket sales if usa whilst cameron kept the ones from the rest of the world, hence why he is rich.
Avatar is in the disney site because Cameron made a deal with them for animal kingdom section which right now its the hot topic.
Also because now they technically invested in the first movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I know he's shooting them, but I want to know if there is any evidence he's funding the movies himself.
> 
> I'm also curious where the '2 billion' number came from, as that seems unusually high for a theme park license. Or are you referring to the films box office gross? If so, that money isn't Cameron's... I heard somewhere he got around $300,000,000, although whether that was accurate or not I can't say.


Fox kept what was made in the us box office.
Cameron kept the worldwide money ticket.
Make the math.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 4, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Fox kept what was made in the us box office.
> Cameron kept the worldwide money ticket.
> Make the math.



I googled "How much money did Cameron make from Avatar" and this website says he reportedly made around $350 million. 

Where are you hearing he got the worldwide gross?

It also sounds like you're speculating that he's forking over the money for the sequels, as filmmakers usually only do that when the budgets are low (like M. Night and "The Visit"). Lucas did it for "Empire Strikes Back" and it gave him a headache, which is why "Return of the Jedi" looks cheaper and is probably why he directed all the prequels. 

James Cameron is infamous for letting movies go overbudget and off schedule, so it's highly unlikely he'd put himself through that.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2019)

> actually thinking Cameron got all the 2+ billion from Avatar to himself


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I googled "How much money did Cameron make from Avatar" and this website says he reportedly made around $350 million.
> 
> Where are you hearing he got the worldwide gross?


He said it himself. 
Look for interview lad.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> > actually thinking Cameron got all the 2+ billion from Avatar to himself


These kind of posts are the reason of why people neg you, and then you go crying to the mods withe tail between your leggs flutter.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 6, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Fox kept what was made in the us box office.
> Cameron kept the worldwide money ticket.
> Make the math.



lol


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2019)

Does anyone have any idea what he's talking about? I'm not interested in watching every single interview Cameron has done since this movie entered production. 



Suigetsu said:


> He said it himself.
> Look for interview lad.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Does anyone have any idea what he's talking about? I'm not interested in watching every single interview Cameron has done since this movie entered production.


So you like to be spoon fed, just as I tought.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> So you like to be spoon fed, just as I tought.



We have too much history for me to simply believe you, considering you've spent most of our 'battles' mis-characterizing my points or outright lying. 

Personally, I suspect that you're also either misunderstanding something Cameron said or are making assumptions based on your fear that Disney will corrupt the movie and your belief that Cameron doesn't need financing from someone else. It just doesn't make sense that he would do that, so until you provide proof, I am assuming you're wrong. 

But I don't care enough to scour the internet for an interview that might not even exist. I am willing to just let you make a fool of yourself -- as no one else seems to be taking your claims seriously -- until you prove us wrong. But hey, if you provide real evidence, I would be more than happy to concede.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 7, 2019)

lol


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> ' mis-characterizing my points or outright lying.


How funny it is that every other member that you "battle" always "mis-characterize" your points. And facts are "LIES" 
No woner you are washed up.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> I mean you're being stupid lol


What a terrible post, please make an effort, otherwise it speaks volumes of the poster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2019)

ATastyMuffin said:


> lol


kek


what Mouse says - goes


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2019)

Endgame to Avatar:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> How funny it is that every other member that you "battle" always "mis-characterize" your points. And facts are "LIES"
> No woner you are washed up.



So in other words, you have nothing?

Also -- Your insults might be a little more effective if they're spelled correctly.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 7, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> So in other words, you have nothing?
> 
> Your insults might be a little more effective if they're spelled correctly.


What a terrible post, is this bait or spam?
I already told you, I am not going to spoon feed you. Also the sad tactic of being a grammar nazi to people that have english as their second language only is beyond cringe at this point. truly


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2019)

is soygetsu Kamals brother ?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> What a terrible post, is this bait or spam?
> I already told you, I am not going to spoon feed you. Also the sad tactic of being a grammar nazi to people that have english as their second language only is beyond cringe at this point. truly



If you're making up stuff, then aren't your posts spam?


----------



## Blocky (May 8, 2019)

Are you two going to kiss already


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2019)

Blocky said:


> Are you two going to kiss already



lol, he used to suck up to me when our opinions were aligned, back around the time "Mad Max: Fury Road" came out. He giving me all sorts of positive reps and nice comments. 

But a las, unfortunately now he's become quite the tsundere and doesn't want to admit his feelings.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 3, 2019)

We're still pretending Avatar 2 is ever happening?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> We're still pretending Avatar 2 is ever happening?


It's got a date, a plot, and a cast so yeah.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2019)

The return of the king!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 5, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> The return of the king!



The true marvel of big budget filmmaking!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2019)

Look at that low likes number.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 5, 2019)

Official movie twitter accounts are always pretty cringe.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2019)

Even though everyone likes to talk down "Avatar", I think people will start getting more into it once they start legitimately promoting the movie (ie, trailers, etc.). I say this as someone who isn't really crazy about the brand myself. But this happens a lot. Look at "Lion King" and how much shit the remake was getting. No one seemed to want it... yet apparently everyone watched it. I remember when everyone thought "Casino Royale" would flop because Daniel Craig was blond.

All "Avatar 2" needs is a really good trailer, or at least some awesome new technology that's easy to market.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Look at "Lion King" and how much shit the remake was getting. No one seemed to want it... yet apparently everyone watched it.


original TLK is one of the most beloved and successful animated movies of all time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2019)

Avatar 1 only grossed due to 3D gimmick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Even though everyone likes to talk down "Avatar", I think people will start getting more into it once they start legitimately promoting the movie (ie, trailers, etc.). I say this as someone who isn't really crazy about the brand myself. But this happens a lot. Look at "Lion King" and how much shit the remake was getting. No one seemed to want it... yet apparently everyone watched it. I remember when everyone thought "Casino Royale" would flop because Daniel Craig was blond.
> 
> All "Avatar 2" needs is a really good trailer, or at least some awesome new technology that's easy to market.


No one is excited about this except maybe Jeny Nicholson and thats just so they make the theme park more extravagant


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 18, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> No one is excited about this except maybe Jeny Nicholson and thats just so they make the theme park more extravagant



I am excited Hyped on the blue train!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2019)

this wont even make 2B


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2019)

JC with those backhanded compliments.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2019)

> "I think it’s a certainty," Cameron  USAToday when asked it Avatar's sequels would eventually outearn *Endgame* at the box office. "But let’s give *Endgame* their moment and let’s celebrate that people are going to the movie theater."
> 
> "I don’t want to sound snarky after I took the high road (by offering congratulations)," the filmmaker continued. "But they beat us by one quarter of a percent. I did the math in my head while driving in this morning. I think accountants call that a rounding error."



Did he really say this 

What a sassmouth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 20, 2019)

he will regret those words


----------



## Zef (Dec 21, 2019)

Avatar will bury Disney.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Avatar will bury Disney.


Avatar belongs to Disney


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2019)

If James Cameron is lucky, Avatar 2 wouldn't flop, but Avatar 3 almost certainly will. What makes James Cameron think he can sell another 4 Avatar sequels is beyond me. The original Avatar had a formulaic plot and the only thing it had going for it at that time was the groundbreaking 3D motion, which is commonplace now. Are Avatar sequels going to use 4D, 5D, etc.? Will we be able to interact with the characters and shape the plot? (sarcasm)

Blade Runner 2049 needs a fucking closure before Harrison Ford dies.


----------



## Zef (Dec 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Avatar belongs to Disney


Oh



Then it'll bury MCU


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Then it'll bury MCU


avengers vs x-men will gross 4B


----------



## Zef (Dec 22, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> avengers vs x-men will gross 4B


Endgame box office is the highest MCU will ever reach. Its all downhill from here.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Endgame box office is the highest MCU will ever reach. Its all downhill from here.



IMO, the only shot they have at potentially surpassing it is if they did a multiverse-crossover climactic storyline -- where Garfield, Macguire, and Holland Spider-Men meeting, old Evans Cap meeting the new current Steve, etc. etc. etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2019)

Zef said:


> Endgame box office is the highest MCU will ever reach. Its all downhill from here.



I agree, but part of me wonders if they're aware of this. I've always felt that the success of the MCU rides on the actual "Avengers" movies. If "Endgame" is the last one, or subsequent "Avengers" flicks start really failing, I think the franchise will fall apart. Obviously some guys like "Spider-Man" have a strong enough following to hold out, while "Black Panther" ended up succeeding for different reasons, but a lot of people will watch the likes of "Captain Marvel" or "Doctor Strange" so that it's more fun when they interact with the established heroes. 

"Endgame" felt like THE Avengers movie, the culmination of everything and you can't really do that again... at least for another 10 years and who knows where comic book films will be hot properties by then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 22, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Did he really say this
> 
> What a sassmouth.


Disney cheated because they kept re-releasing AAAAAAND purchasing their own tickets.

Jimbo gonna steam roll them with the new one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 22, 2019)

Suigetsu said:


> Disney cheated because they kept re-releasing


>he doesnt know Avatar had a re-release and made additional millions by having many smaller reissues in various countries for* years *after its release



Suigetsu said:


> Jimbo gonna steam roll them with the new one!


>Disney will be distributing Avatars 2-5


----------



## jesusus (Dec 23, 2019)

Who cares about box office numbers? Not an indicator of quality but marketing + hype


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2019)

jesusus said:


> Who cares about box office numbers? Not an indicator of quality but marketing + hype


Box office determines how successful a film is, how many theaters its released to, if it gets a sequel, etc.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 7, 2020)

wont beat Endgame


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally, lol


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2020)

This isn't the Avatar we need now.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

If i am the studio, I want to pull back my funding for Avatar 3, 4, and 5.  In this economy you can’t just give Cameron your checkbook.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jul 23, 2020)

I see a lot of Avatars, this feel unreal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

Avatar 5 2038


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> wont beat Endgame


If he does the same that Disney did "Purchasing his own tickets and re-releasing it" it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2020)

someone is still asshurt


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

Avatar 2 will still come out before The New Mutants.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 23, 2020)

I cant see how this movie is spawning so many sequels, the original film felt like a stand alone thing with everything being wrapped up quite nicely.

Suppose money talks.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

James Bond said:


> I cant see how this movie is spawning so many sequels, the original film felt like a stand alone thing with everything being wrapped up quite nicely.
> 
> Suppose money talks.


What?  The original was made with multiple sequels in mind, there was alot more of that world, and the other moons, to explore.  All the original focused on was the Na'vi's fight against the humans.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> What?  The original was made with multiple sequels in mind, *there was alot more of that world, and the other moons, to explore*.  All the original focused on was the Na'vi's fight against the humans.


They did a fine job showing off Pandora in the film and there wasn't any real emphasis on that being a big thing infact the movie solely focused on Pandora. Also the interesting thing about Avatar was humans swapping their consciousness with the Avatar bodies which we saw plenty of and the film even concluded that at the end when he was permanently put into his avatars body. There was no mention of any other threats other than the wild life of Pandora (which became best pals with the protaganist) and the Marines/Corporation. The movie ended complete, love story concluded and the conflict with the marines/corporation was concluded there was no unturned stones left.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2020)

Cameron wants to raise a new generation of blue cat furries


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

James Bond said:


> They did a fine job showing off Pandora in the film and there wasn't any real emphasis on that being a big thing infact the movie solely focused on Pandora. Also the interesting thing about Avatar was humans swapping their consciousness with the Avatar bodies which we saw plenty of and the film even concluded that at the end when he was permanently put into his avatars body. There was no mention of any other threats other than the wild life of Pandora (which became best pals with the protaganist) and the Marines/Corporation. The movie ended complete, love story concluded and the conflict with the marines/corporation was concluded there was no unturned stones left.


Jake gathered other Na'vi tribes from around Pandora in different biomes, they were only briefly mentioned and not explored.  Even when the movie was released Cameron mentioned there were other moons as well.  The world is bigger than just Jake Sully vs. The Humans.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Jake gathered other Na'vi tribes from around Pandora in different biomes, they were only briefly mentioned and not explored.  Even when the movie was released Cameron mentioned there were other moons as well.  *The world is bigger than just Jake Sully vs. The Humans.*


Well the movie could've done a better job to portray that.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

James Bond said:


> Well the movie could've done a better job to portray that.


They hinted at it when they show the other Na'vi tribes and where they come from.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> They hinted at it when they show the other Na'vi tribes and where they come from.


Hinted at what? Brief glimpse of a different section of Pandora and no history or nothing on who they are or what they are about? Bringing in the other clans/tribes was only done to build an army capable of taking on the Marines, that was their purpose and weren't hinted at being any different than the clan Jake is running around with.

To me this film was clearly written as a standalone film and the only reason it's getting so many sequels is because of it's financial success.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2020)

James Bond said:


> Hinted at what? Brief glimpse of a different section of Pandora and no history or nothing on who they are or what they are about? Bringing in the other clans/tribes was only done to build an army capable of taking on the Marines, that was their purpose and weren't hinted at being any different than the clan Jake is running around with.
> 
> To me this film was clearly written as a standalone film and the only reason it's getting so many sequels is because of it's financial success.


Hinted at the other biomes that those cland come from.  That brief glimpse shows that we still have alot to learn from the world of Pandora.  We only got to see how the Jungle clan lives but others like the Eastern Sea and the Plains ones have different styles of living, different fauna and flora around, etc.  
There was a website when the movie released that somewhat explained the world, Cameron came up with these ideas but had to keep the story centralized.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Hinted at the other biomes that those cland come from.  That brief glimpse shows that we still have alot to learn from the world of Pandora.  We only got to see how the Jungle clan lives but others like the Eastern Sea and the Plains ones have different styles of living, different fauna and flora around, etc.
> There was a website when the movie released that somewhat explained the world, Cameron came up with these ideas but had to keep the story centralized.


Again you are mentioned stuff outside the film as to why this should have sequels, for me the movie did nothing to make me care about how these other clans lived because we were told next to nothing about them and they served their purpose when they helped fight the army so as far as I am concered from the films point that is concluded because Jake united them all when he mastered the angry bird thing. If it was such an important thing then it wouldn't have been cut from the film or done the way it was.

How many terrible sequels have there been to successful films that end up actually tarnishing the originals image because of how bad they are. Nothing about Avatar's sequels screams with confidence given how many years they have been in development and the idea of working on four films at the same time... it all just screams greed because of how much money Avatar made.

If you could make a list of things from the film that need several sequels and more exploration to conclude that wasn't done in that film then I'll be willing to change my thoughts on this but to me this stinks of corperate greed and not good story telling.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 24, 2020)

if pandora dies, it dies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 24, 2020)

WHY DIDNT YOU MAKE BATTLE ANGEL


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 3, 2020)

@James Bond  Jim Cam had limited amount of time to tell a story on the big screen, he hinted enough cause he wasnt sure if this was going to be the only and last Avatar film.
It does suck that he took over 10 years to release the next one however.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame


And yet streaming services are going nuts with money and popularity...
On one hand that means more smaller and weird movies are going to pop up, on the other bye bye summer/winter blockbusters...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 3, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame




He's right.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 3, 2020)

Black widow got fucked over though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Black widow got fucked over though.


Disney+ welcomes all


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2020)

i hope these movies are a huge flop


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame


1  $3,706,000,000 1939
2  $3,257,000,000 2009
3  $3,081,000,000 1997
4  $3,043,000,000 1977
5  $2,798,000,000 2019
6  $2,549,000,000 1965
7  $2,489,000,000 1982
8  $2,356,000,000 1956
9  $2,233,000,000 1965
10  $2,202,000,000 2015


Might want to check inflation, the right term is no one has yet surpassed Gone with the Wind.

The 3b$ club is still too big for disney crap movies .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 1  $3,706,000,000 1939
> 2  $3,257,000,000 2009
> 3  $3,081,000,000 1997
> 4  $3,043,000,000 1977
> ...


This is the anti MCU cope


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> This is the anti MCU cope



*Spoiler*: __ 






22% of my portofolio is Disney and Disney movies still suck 

Joker literally shits on all those MCU movies profit wise and quality wise and  I don't even like DC






Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 4, 2020)

inflation 

its not endgame's fault money was worth less in the stone age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 4, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> inflation
> 
> its not endgame's fault money was worth less in the stone age


_It is not the fault of past movies that the dolar it worth shit in 2020 _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2020)

>"dolar"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 4, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah yes, i was expecting le joker cope next


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Its too bad Covid killed any chances of any movie ever outgrossing Endgame


If endgame tought us anything is that any movie can be the highest grossing as long as you buy your own tickets.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 10, 2020)

New concept art of a crabsuit. Avatar 2 will be going underwater.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 10, 2020)

coming out in 2032


----------

